# Local mais quente de Portugal ? 50°C é possível ?



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 20:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sempre ouvi falar em Terra Quente e Terra Fria, mas sinceramente nunca percebi bem isso. Tive sempre a ideia que em Trás os Montes faz sempre frio de inverno e calor de verão.



São regiões com microclimas bem distintos:
Terra Fria- Zonas altas e planálticas, expostas aos ventos de Nordeste e Leste, que tanto podem ser muito frios no inverno, como muito quentes no verão. Esta é a zona da castanha, da noz, do mirtilo e do centeio. É onde é dito o provérbio popular « nove meses de inverno, três de inferno». Claro que é exagerado este provérbio, mas espelha o rigor da região.
Terra Quente- Zonas baixas, abrigadas do vento, em que os solos xistosos absorvem o calor e irradiam-no para a atmosfera, fazendo com que a temperatura atinja valores «impensáveis» para esta região.
Nesta zona os invernos são muito mais suaves do que nas zonas altas ( o Pinhão registou (1961-1990) no mês mais frio do ano ( Janeiro) 8 graus positivos de média ( dia e noite) e nem sequer é de perto o local mais quente do vale do Douro. Por vezes o Vale do Douro tem  «dias de verão» em pleno inverno.Esta é a zona da amêndoa, do figo, do vinho doce.


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:15)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Terra Quente- Zonas baixas, abrigadas do vento, em que os solos xistosos absorvem o calor e irradiam-no para a atmosfera, fazendo com que a temperatura atinja valores «impensáveis» para esta região.
> O recorde da Europa, foi registado em Riodades, no séc XIX, sendo de 50,5 graus registados à sombra. Curiosamente nem sequer é esta a região mais quente na região dos Vales do Douro, por exemplo a região de Alfândega da Fé é bem mais quente, mas não tem estação meteorológica. A zona das gravuras do Côa registaram uns não oficiais 52 graus.
> Nesta zona os invernos são muito mais suaves do que nas zonas altas ( o Pinhão registou (1961-1990) no mês mais frio do ano ( Janeiro) 8 graus positivos de média ( dia e noite) e nem sequer é de perto o local mais quente do vale do Douro. Por vezes o Vale do Douro tem  «dias de verão» em pleno inverno.Esta é a zona da amêndoa, do figo, do vinho doce.



Acreditas mesmo nessas temperaturas superiores a 50ºC? 

São completamente impossiveis, só se forem ao sol... Por exemplo a temperatura mais alta registada num dos locais mais quente do planeta (Death Valley, California) foi de 53,9ºC. Essa é também a temperatura mais alta registada no planeta de forma fiável. É dificilíssimo ver temperaturas dessa ordem mesmo nos desertos do norte de África, imagina no vale do Douro. E se bem que de dia as máximas podem ser altas devido à baixa altitude e ao ser uma zona abrigada, isso proporciona ao mesmo tempo que as mínimas à noite sejam baixas devido à inversão térmica.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 20:40)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Fil disse:


> Acreditas mesmo nessas temperaturas superiores a 50ºC?
> 
> São completamente impossiveis, só se forem ao sol... Por exemplo a temperatura mais alta registada num dos locais mais quente do planeta (Death Valley, California) foi de 53,9ºC. Essa é também a temperatura mais alta registada no planeta de forma fiável. É dificilíssimo ver temperaturas dessa ordem mesmo nos desertos do norte de África, imagina no vale do Douro. E se bem que de dia as máximas podem ser altas devido à baixa altitude e ao ser uma zona abrigada, isso proporciona ao mesmo tempo que as mínimas à noite sejam baixas devido à inversão térmica.



Penso que, embora não tenha a certeza, oficialmente, a temperatura mais alta registada em todo o planeta foi algures na Líbia, por volta de 1990 e de *58,2 ºC*.
A temperatura registada em Death Valley é a 2ª temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no mundo inteiro oficialmente e a média das máximas do mês de Julho é de *46 ºC*, salvo erro, de modo que essas temperaturas a rondar os *50 ºC* no SO interior dos E.U.A. e ainda por cima em Death Valley, são vulgares.
Até sei que o Parque Natural de Death Valley (Vale da Morte, por alguma razão se chama) só abre até à Primavera para que ninguém morra durante a visita guiada.


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:59)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso que, embora não tenha a certeza, oficialmente, a temperatura mais alta registada em todo o planeta foi algures na Líbia, por volta de 1990 e de *58,2 ºC*.
> A temperatura registada em Death Valley é a 2ª temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no mundo inteiro oficialmente e a média das máximas do mês de Julho é de *46 ºC*, salvo erro, de modo que essas temperaturas a rondar os *50 ºC* no SO interior dos E.U.A. e ainda por cima em Death Valley, são vulgares.
> Até sei que o Parque Natural de Death Valley (Vale da Morte, por alguma razão se chama) só abre até à Primavera para que ninguém morra durante a visita guiada.



Mas segundo a wikipédia que cita uma página filandesa, essa temperatura da Líbia (57,7ºC) não foi registada de maneira fiável.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 15:37)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Fil disse:


> Acreditas mesmo nessas temperaturas superiores a 50ºC?
> 
> São completamente impossiveis, só se forem ao sol... Por exemplo a temperatura mais alta registada num dos locais mais quente do planeta (Death Valley, California) foi de 53,9ºC. Essa é também a temperatura mais alta registada no planeta de forma fiável. É dificilíssimo ver temperaturas dessa ordem mesmo nos desertos do norte de África, imagina no vale do Douro. E se bem que de dia as máximas podem ser altas devido à baixa altitude e ao ser uma zona abrigada, isso proporciona ao mesmo tempo que as mínimas à noite sejam baixas devido à inversão térmica.



Acredito perfeitamente  que  jamais são impossíveis.
Ao sol no Vale do Douro atinge-se valores de 65 a 70 graus ou mais, nestas ocasiões.
O Vale da Morte, como já disse o 
Daniel Vilão, tem médias de máximas de 46 (!) tem uma média de 38 a 39 graus para Julho ( isto entre mínima e máxima!), segundo a enciclopédia Petit Larousse e segundo o Instituto americano de Meteorologia.
Isto é um local bem mais quente do que fazes ideia.
O Vale do Douro tem todas as condições para ultrapassar os 50 graus o Vale do Tejo também ( no ponto que falei) e o Guadiana. Não vejo o que isto tem de estranho, quando as estações meteorológicas em Portugal estão espalhadas sem ter em conta os locais mais quentes e já registaram  47,4 na Amareleja.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 15:41)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso que, embora não tenha a certeza, oficialmente, a temperatura mais alta registada em todo o planeta foi algures na Líbia, por volta de 1990 e de *58,2 ºC*.
> A temperatura registada em Death Valley é a 2ª temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no mundo inteiro oficialmente e a média das máximas do mês de Julho é de *46 ºC*, salvo erro, de modo que essas temperaturas a rondar os *50 ºC* no SO interior dos E.U.A. e ainda por cima em Death Valley, são vulgares.
> Até sei que o Parque Natural de Death Valley (Vale da Morte, por alguma razão se chama) só abre até à Primavera para que ninguém morra durante a visita guiada.



E esse local da Líbia tem uma média inferior no Verão, em relação às 3 zonas que falei. Os 58 graus são o registo que se tem, verdadeiro ou não, olhando para o Vale da Morte, percebe-se o potencial, que existe em certos sítios na Terra...
Eu acredito que quase ou mesmo 60  graus reais já foram atingidos em algum lugar no mundo.


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2007 às 16:25)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Acredito perfeitamente  que  jamais são impossíveis.
> Riodades tem um recorde medido à sombra, numa estação meteorológica de 50,5 graus à sombra. Este local nem sequer é o mais quente do vale do Douro...
> Ao sol no Vale do Douro atinge-se valores de 65 a 70 graus ou mais, nestas ocasiões.
> O Vale da Morte, como já disse o Manuel Vilão, tem médias de máximas de 46 (!) tem uma média de 38 a 39 graus para Julho ( isto entre mínima e máxima!), segundo a enciclopédia Petit Larousse e segundo o Instituto americano de Meteorologia.
> ...



O IM só reconhece os 47,3ºC da Amareleja em 01/08/2003 como a mais alta temperatura registada em Portugal, nunca sequer tinha ouvido falar de Riodades. A ser verdade esses valores, faria com que o vale do Douro fosse um dos locais mais quentes do planeta, a par com vários desertos espalhados pelo mundo. E sinceramente, custa-me a crer que no vale do Douro se registem temperaturas semelhantes às que se registam no vale da morte, onde a temperatura a 850 hPa é bem superior, a humidade é inferior, e fica localizado numa depressão com altitude de 86 m abaixo do nivel do mar.

Sabes-me dizer algo mais sobre esses 50,5ºC de Riodades?


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Fil disse:


> O IM só reconhece os 47,3ºC da Amareleja em 01/08/2003 como a mais alta temperatura registada em Portugal, nunca sequer tinha ouvido falar de Riodades. A ser verdade esses valores, faria com que o vale do Douro fosse um dos locais mais quentes do planeta, a par com vários desertos espalhados pelo mundo. E sinceramente, custa-me a crer que no vale do Douro se registem temperaturas semelhantes às que se registam no vale da morte, onde a temperatura a 850 hPa é bem superior, a humidade é inferior, e fica localizado numa depressão com altitude de 86 m abaixo do nivel do mar.
> 
> Sabes-me dizer algo mais sobre esses 50,5ºC de Riodades?



Mas onde eu disse que o Vale do Douro e o Vale da Morte eram semelhantes? Deves ter feito confusão.

Vou procurar notícias sobre esse registo em Riodades.
Cumps


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 20:09)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

http://www.dandantheweatherman.com/wortrivaug.html

Ver no dia 4 de Agosto de 1881



«50,5°C le 04/08/1881 à Los Riodades (Portugal) +50,0°C le 04/08/1881 à Séville (Espagne)». Em forums.infoclimat.fr/


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Mas onde eu disse que o Vale do Douro e o Vale da Morte eram semelhantes? Deves ter feito confusão.
> 
> Vou procurar notícias sobre esse registo em Riodades.
> Cumps



Eu disse apenas que esses registos de que falas no vale do Douro se aproximam bastante do extremo absoluto do vale da morte, eu sei que o clima é completamente distinto.



belem disse:


> http://www.dandantheweatherman.com/wortrivaug.html
> 
> Ver no dia 4 de Agosto de 1881
> 
> ...



Eu não lhe dou muita fiabilidade a esse registo, a ser verdade. Até me custa a acreditar que houvesse uma estação meteorológica numa pequena aldeia em 1881. Talvez tenha sido medido por uma estação não padrão.

O registo de Sevilha já foi desacreditado pelo INM de Espanha.

Já agora, uma vista geral de Riodades:


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 21:11)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Mas pelos vistos esse recorde de Riodades é tido em conta:

http://www.rjb.csic.es/pdfs/Anales_49(2)_245_264.pdf?PHPSESSID=58ea9fc35a3a96cfda4192314259f922


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Fil disse:


> Eu disse apenas que esses registos de que falas no vale do Douro se aproximam bastante do extremo absoluto do vale da morte, eu sei que o clima é completamente distinto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posso também mais tarde colocar aqui um trabalho publicado pelo INM ( no «antigo» site) que fala sobre os locais mais quentes de Portugal, e pela média, dá para perceber perfeitamente, que esses mais de 50 graus são bem prováveis no nosso país.
Eu não sei quais são os máximos absolutos para o Vale da Morte. Mas sei que desde que tem estação meteorológica que já registou 56 ( +-, tou a dizer isto de cabeça). Sempre são alguns graus mais...


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2007 às 21:25)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Mas pelos vistos esse recorde de Riodades é tido em conta:
> 
> http://www.rjb.csic.es/pdfs/Anales_49(2)_245_264.pdf?PHPSESSID=58ea9fc35a3a96cfda4192314259f922



belas pesquisas,belem!!!!


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 21:47)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



JPS Gaia disse:


> belas pesquisas,belem!!!!



Obrigado.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Tive a ver esse link ( http://www.rjb.csic.es/pdfs/Anales_4...4192314259f922)a  ler o estudo e tem também algumas falhas, embora esteja melhor do que muita coisa que por vezes se vê):

Portugal continental não tem só um clima mediterrâneo do Tipo CsB mas também dp tipo CsA. Eu diria até que a maior parte do território está no CsA.
Não sabia que daquelas estações meteorológicas ( todas em Portugal continental) houvesse  alguma que chegasse a 19 de média anual ( pois dizia lá que os valores de estação para estação, oscilaram entre os 13 e os 19 de média anual). Tendo em conta que nenhuma delas fica nas zonas mais quentes do país, fiquei confuso... Nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal continental a média anual andará nos 20 ou mais ( pouco mais) será? Ainda está por saber.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 00:13)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Tive a ver esse link ( http://www.rjb.csic.es/pdfs/Anales_4...4192314259f922)a  ler o estudo e tem também algumas falhas, embora esteja melhor do que muita coisa que por vezes se vê):
> 
> Portugal continental não tem só um clima mediterrâneo do Tipo CsB mas também dp tipo CsA. Eu diria até que a maior parte do território está no CsA.
> Não sabia que daquelas estações meteorológicas ( todas em Portugal continental) houvesse  alguma que chegasse a 19 de média anual ( pois dizia lá que os valores de estação para estação, oscilaram entre os 13 e os 19 de média anual). Tendo em conta que nenhuma delas fica nas zonas mais quentes do país, fiquei confuso... Nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal continental a média anual andará nos 20 ou mais ( pouco mais) será?



É possível e acredito que sim.
Talvez a zona do Sotavento Algarvio, que regista amplitudes térmicas relativamente baixas e temperaturas agradáveis, até no Inverno, tenha uma temperatura média anual a rondar os *20 ºC*.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2007 às 00:22)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É possível e acredito que sim.
> Talvez a zona do Sotavento Algarvio, que regista amplitudes térmicas relativamente baixas e temperaturas agradáveis, até no Inverno, tenha uma temperatura média anual a rondar os *20 ºC*.



Eu estou mais virado para o interior nesse aspecto, pensei mais no Vale do Guadiana, no Vale to Tejo e  até no Vale do Douro.
Algarve, humm. Não sei.


----------



## Mago (16 Out 2007 às 00:30)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Riodades fica a uns 45km de mim, embora situado num local aparentemente ameno fica num maciço granitico beirao de alguma altitude.
Não coloco em causa que o sitio seja ameno comparado com outras zonas beirãs, no entanto coloco a questão se será possivel ter assim uma marca tao elevada de temperatura.
Já agora que estação meteorologica registou esse valor e em que condições?
Penso que o Im nao tem nenhuma estação automatica lá, quem registou esse valor?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



belem disse:


> Eu estou mais virado para o interior nesse aspecto, pensei mais no Vale do Guadiana, no Vale to Tejo e  até no Vale do Douro.
> Algarve, humm. Não sei.



Penso mais no Sotavento Algarvio porque não tem invernos muito frios, até são bastante agradáveis.
Repara, Vale do Tejo é onde eu estou e aqui os Verões até são bastante quentes, mas os Invernos, que são frios, fazem com que a temperatura média desça logo para valores mais baixos.
Por exemplo, posso dar-te a indicação que a temperatura média anual na localidade onde me encontro (medida pela minha estação meteorológica) é de *16,75 ºC*, o que ainda está bastante distante dos *20 ºC*.
Em zonas como Santarém, onde o Vale do Tejo ainda é mais encaixado, os Verões são mais quentes, mas a maior continentalidade faz com que os Invernos também sejam mais frios, logo, acaba por anular o efeito do grande calor de Verão na média anual de temperatura.
Nas regiões do Interior Alentejano e ainda mais no Interior Norte, penso que as razões são as mesmas: os Invernos bastante frios fazem com que a média anual de temperatura acabe por não terminar tão alta assim.
Pelo menos esta é a minha opinião, não faço dela regra.

Abraços !


----------



## belem (16 Out 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso mais no Sotavento Algarvio porque não tem invernos muito frios, até são bastante agradáveis.
> Repara, Vale do Tejo é onde eu estou e aqui os Verões até são bastante quentes, mas os Invernos, que são frios, fazem com que a temperatura média desça logo para valores mais baixos.
> Por exemplo, posso dar-te a indicação que a temperatura média anual na localidade onde me encontro (medida pela minha estação meteorológica) é de *16,75 ºC*, o que ainda está bastante distante dos *20 ºC*.
> Em zonas como Santarém, onde o Vale do Tejo ainda é mais encaixado, os Verões são mais quentes, mas a maior continentalidade faz com que os Invernos também sejam mais frios, logo, acaba por anular o efeito do grande calor de Verão na média anual de temperatura.
> ...




Eu li em algum sítio que em Portugal a temperatura média anual aumenta da costa para o interior ( com a excepção clara das zonas montanhosas).
No Vale do Guadiana, as temperaturas para o mês mais frio do ano, andam em geral acima dos 10 ( até 12), porque é uma zona abrigada e embora com boa amplitude térmica, os valores diurnos são altos e dão boa média. As médias de julho não sei, mas andam decerto muito perto dos 28,29. A primavera e o outono tem tb valores mais  altos do que os que estamos habituados, em um dia de sol como hoje aqui em Lisboa, não sei quantos graus estiveram mas supondo que foram 25, lá no vale do Guadiana, nas zonas mais quentes deve ter produzido valores facilmente acima dos 30... Isto claro que influencia a média, não é só, o valor mais baixo de média de Janeiro e valor de média mais alta em Julho.
No inverno, nas zonas mais quentes do  Douro e do Tejo andam à volta dos 10 ou mais. É compreensível , estes valores, pois são muito mais amenas do que os planaltos. A Torre de Moncorvo regista mais de 6, e está num ponto exposto e desprotegido. Pinhão regista 8 para o mês mais frio e também no entanto, não  está na melhor posição para atingir valores tão altos como as zonas mais quentes e abrigadas do Douro. Penso que o Tejo também está em boa posição, ( junto à zona do Rosmaninhal, ou seja, bem no interior, mas abrigado) de atingir valores na cota dos 20 de média anual, pois além de atingir quase os mesmos valores de verão no Douro, tem boas condições para nas restantes estações, rubricar bons valores. Castelo Branco, que não está muito longe de lá mas está muito mais alto e muito mais desabrigado também, tem  8 graus para o mês mais frio. Assim uns 10 ou algo mais serão muito mais prováveis em zonas muito mais quentes e abrigadas dentro da região.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

O IM, na sua caracterização climática de Portugal Continental, delimita os valores da temperatura média anual entre 7ºC (Serra da Estrela) e 18ºC (Litoral sul). Também limita em 34ºC o valor médio da temperatura máxima do mês mais quente. 

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ac_00_00.pdf

Mesmo que existam locais com potencial para registarem valores um pouco superiores a estes, médias máximas do mês mais quente superiores a 35-36ºC já me parecem difíceis. Também acho difícil um valor médio do mês mais quente superior a 27-28ºC.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Dan disse:


> O IM, na sua caracterização climática de Portugal Continental, delimita os valores da temperatura média anual entre 7ºC (Serra da Estrela) e 18ºC (Litoral sul). Também limita em 34ºC o valor médio da temperatura máxima do mês mais quente.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ac_00_00.pdf
> 
> Mesmo que existam locais com potencial para registarem valores um pouco superiores a estes, médias máximas do mês mais quente superiores a 35-36ºC já me parecem difíceis. Também acho difícil um valor médio do mês mais quente superior a 27-28ºC.



Com o devido respeito.
Primeiramente:

18c como limite , litoral sul...: Existe uma estação meteorológica, perto de  Beja que registou 18,5 de média anual, não me lembro qual exactamente, mas tenho a certeza que vi isso algures...
O estudo que apresentei, com a questão de Riodades, fez referência clara a um local ( não sei onde,mas pode-se contactar os autores do trabalho)  com média de 19  ( e é um estudo feito com dados).
A outra questão e talvez a decisiva: O próprio IM, publicou um trabalho no antigo site sobre os locais mais quentes de Portugal, em que fala das 3 regiões mais quentes, em que esses valores de 27-28 ºc , são ultrapassados.
Por exemplo, no caso do Tejo, junto ao Rosmaninhal a média para os meses , Junho, Julho, Agosto, foi de 37,4 (!!!). Isto feito num estudo de 1961-1990.
Para Julho não sei qual será o valor, por esses cálculos... Uns 39,40 de média de máxima?
Eu tenho esse estudo em outro computador, que está arranjar, depois a ver se não me esqueço de o pôr aqui, tal como no caso  de Riodades.
Cumps


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Em Agosto de 2003, a média das máximas foi de 37,8ºC na Amareleja. Acho muito difícil a existência de um local em Portugal que possa ter 39-40ºC de média máxima no mês mais quente para um período de 30 anos.

Nesse Agosto de 2003, Beja teve uma média das máximas de 35,5ºC (corresponde ao valor mais elevado desde 1901)


----------



## belem (17 Out 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Dan disse:


> Em Agosto de 2003, a média das máximas foi de 37,8ºC na Amareleja. Acho muito difícil a existência de um local em Portugal que possa ter 39-40ºC de média máxima no mês mais quente para um período de 30 anos.
> 
> Nesse Agosto de 2003, Beja teve uma média das máximas de 35,5ºC (corresponde ao valor mais elevado desde 1901)



Bom eu também achava difícil até ver aqueles dados e até conhecer melhor a região e suas características.
Eu compreendo que quisesses utilizar outras referências para ter uma ideia, mas eu pessoalmente não duvido.
Aliás a Amareleja como já se sabe nem sequer, tem condições para ser o sítio mais quente de Portugal ( e nem o é). E é batida por  não um local ou dois, mas por uns tantos.

Mas por exemplo: Campo Maior tem 34,5 de média de máxima para o mês mais quente ( Julho, período de 30 anos), ou seja quase o recorde de Beja dos últimos 100 anos. E mais outros sítios atingem valores elevados ( têm médias onde Beja e Amareleja tiram recordes).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Aproveitando para corrigir o meu erro quanto à temperatura média anual em Moscavide, que é de *16,13 ºC* em vez de 
*16,75 ºC*, deixo aqui um estudo que fiz sobre as temperaturas médias mensais e anuais durante um período de 3 anos (2004, 2005 e 2006).
Deixo-vos aqui todo o tipo de dados referentes à temperatura.
Os valores aqui presentes são da minha estação meteorológica, mas duvido que estejam longe da realidade, já que esta é uma das zonas com maiores amplitudes térmicas da região de Lisboa.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2007 às 13:51)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Muito bem!


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2007 às 14:58)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*

Estive a ver dados de várias estações do Sul de Espanha e coloco aqui algumas das estações com valores mais elevados no Verão.











Esta estação não é das que apresenta os valores mais elevados, mas fica próxima da fronteira.






Continuo a achar difícil, em Portugal, a existência de locais com valores superiores ou até iguais a estes.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2007 às 19:58)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Dan disse:


> Estive a ver dados de várias estações do Sul de Espanha e coloco aqui algumas das estações com valores mais elevados no Verão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em Portugal continental queres tu dizer? Em Portugal insular não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que há locais com maior média.
Em relação a Portugal continental, tenho 90 % de certeza que existem locais mais quentes que esse, até porque  Córdoba, não atinge valores tão altos como atingiria em vales encaixados, porque a sua posição geográfica, nem sequer é favorecida nesse aspecto ( zona aberta, a ventos de SW), apesar de estar a uma boa distância do mar. No fundo, nesse aspecto, o que conta mais é se há ou não barreiras a impedir que tal aconteça ( vejamos o caso da  Baja Califórnia, em que após uns 40 km, temos temperaturas muito mais elevadas, devido a isso mesmo, do que muitas zonas mais continentais, mas mais expostas a ventos marítimos.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 21:31)

Amigos, movi as mensagens sobre esta interessante e polémica discussão para um novo tópico,  pois já nada tinham a ver com o anterior "Terra quente Terra Fria".

Sobre este tema, os 50°C já são polémicos em Espanha, mais polémicos serão em Portugal. Aproveito para deixar um link para um tópico do Meteored com uma discussão também muito interessante sobre o tema, mas referente a Espanha:
 50ºC, ¿mito o realidad?


----------



## belem (17 Out 2007 às 21:41)

Esse link já teve por cá e já foi discutido. Pelo que parece os próprios espanhóis falam no recorde batido por Portugal.
E a meu ver 50 ou mais possivelmente já ocorreram tanto em Portugal como em Espanha e por mais de uma vez.
Se os recordes mais altos oficiais , já andam junto aos 50, não vejo porque razão, em locais mais quentes e muito mais favorecidos para máximas, não se atinjam esses 50.
Um dia comentei isto com um Prof, que trabalhou no IMN, e ele disse-me: que o problema é que as estações nem sempre favorecem estas coisas, pois não estão situadas nos locais mais quentes.
E como li no trabalho do INM, em relação às possíveis 3 regiões mais quentes de Portugal continental, as pessoas simplesmente deixaram de habitar estas regiões devido às difíceis condições (climáticas, inclusive).


----------



## belem (17 Out 2007 às 21:48)

O JN a falar de 52 no Côa lool:

http://jn2.sapo.pt/ferias/Foz Coa.html

Assim como se nada fosse. 
É caso para pôr no título mais de 51 em Portugal? LOOL.
(No gozo claro). 
Este valor até é possível, mas depende da forma como foi medido.
Agora do que disse anteriormente, mantenho.
Dos 50 graus há:
Um registo em Portugal: 50,5.
Outro em Espanha: 50,0 ( não assumido por muitos espanhóis...)
Oficial ou não é o que há.


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2007 às 23:10)

Para mim, esse estudo espanhol não dá validade ao registo de Riodades. O importante seria saber a quem pertencia a estação e as condições em que se encontrava. Nunca o vi mencionado em qualquer estudo ou em qualquer texto do IM. Parece-me um caso de má protecção do termómetro da radiação solar, que no século XIX não devia ser muito incomum. Repara naquele valor de Sevilha de 51ºC, a 30/07/1876. A estação pertencia ao instituto espanhol que na altura se encarregava das medições oficiais, e hoje o própio INM põe em causa esse valor (nesta página).



belem disse:


> O estudo que apresentei, com a questão de Riodades, fez referência clara a um local ( não sei onde,mas pode-se contactar os autores do trabalho)  com média de 19  ( e é um estudo feito com dados).



Pois, mas esse mesmo estudo também faz referência a que a média anual mais baixa em Portugal é de 13ºC, o que é completamente falso. 

A ser verdade, uma média anual de 19ºC só se for no interior do Algarve, e acho muito dificil pois os invernos são mais frios que na costa. Faro tem média anual de 17,2ºC.



belem disse:


> A outra questão e talvez a decisiva: O próprio IM, publicou um trabalho no antigo site sobre os locais mais quentes de Portugal, em que fala das 3 regiões mais quentes, em que esses valores de 27-28 ºc , são ultrapassados.
> Po exemplo, no caso do Tejo, junto ao Rosmaninhal a média para os meses , Junho, Julho, Agosto, foi de 37,4 (!!!). Isto feito num estudo de 1961-1990.
> Para Julho não sei qual será o valor, por esses cálculos... Uns 39,40 de média de máxima?
> Eu tenho esse estudo em outro computador, que está arranjar, depois a ver se não me esqueço de o pôr aqui, tal como no caso  de Riodades.
> Cumps



Isso, arranja lá esse estudo que estou ansioso por vê-lo. 



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Em zonas como Santarém, onde o Vale do Tejo ainda é mais encaixado, os Verões são mais quentes, mas a maior continentalidade faz com que os Invernos também sejam mais frios, logo, acaba por anular o efeito do grande calor de Verão na média anual de temperatura.



Exacto, não são só os verões que contam para a média anual. Em regra, os locais menos quentes no verão são também os menos frios no inverno. A Amareleja é muito mais quente que Sines no verão, mas também é bastante mais fria no inverno.



belem disse:


> No Vale do Guadiana, as temperaturas para o mês mais frio do ano, andam em geral acima dos 10 ( até 12), porque é uma zona abrigada e embora com boa amplitude térmica, os valores diurnos são altos e dão boa média. As médias de julho não sei, mas andam decerto muito perto dos 28,29. A primavera e o outono tem tb valores mais  altos do que os que estamos habituados, em um dia de sol como hoje aqui em Lisboa, não sei quantos graus estiveram mas supondo que foram 25, lá no vale do Guadiana, nas zonas mais quentes deve ter produzido valores facilmente acima dos 30... Isto claro que influencia a média, não é só, o valor mais baixo de média de Janeiro e valor de média mais alta em Julho.



As estações das quais disponho de dados e que estão mais perto do Guadiana são Campo Maior, Elvas e Mértola. No mês mais quente, a 1º tem média mensal de 25,2ºC, a 2º de 24,8ºC e a 3º de 25,0ºC, todas distantes de 28ºC ou 29ºC. Todas elas situam-se junto à fronteira longe do mar e a baixa altitude.



belem disse:


> No inverno, nas zonas mais quentes do  Douro e do Tejo andam à volta dos 10 ou mais. É compreensível , estes valores, pois são muito mais amenas do que os planaltos. A Torre de Moncorvo regista mais de 6, e está num ponto exposto e desprotegido. Pinhão regista 8 para o mês mais frio e também no entanto, não  está na melhor posição para atingir valores tão altos como as zonas mais quentes e abrigadas do Douro.



Na Régua, a 65 m (ou seja, ao nível do mar), a média do mês mais frio é de 8,0ºC. Pinhão, a 130 m, tem 7,8ºC. Moncorvo, a 415 m, já desce para os 6,4ºC.



belem disse:


> Perto de Alfândega da Fé, são muito prováveis, uns 30 de média para Julho. Máxima 40 (+-), mínima 20(+-).



Desculpa, mas aí já te passaste um pouco. Alfândega da Fé está situada mais ou menos a 540 m. Se Moncorvo a 415 m tem média no mês mais quente de 24,4ºC, é óbvio que Alfândega da Fé não vai ter essa média exorbitante de 30ºC. Aliás, a média das máximas no mês mais quente em Moncorvo é de 30,9ºC.



belem disse:


> O barlavento algarvio, penso que tem valores de média anual em torno dos 18 a 19, porque é uma zona com invernos em torno de 12, 12,5 e verões em torno dos 25-26. Isto de média claro.
> É a minha opinião.



A estação da praia da rocha, em Portimão, tem média anual de 16,9ºC. Distante ainda da barreira dos 20ºC.



belem disse:


> Em Portugal continental queres tu dizer? Em Portugal insular não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que há locais com maior média.
> Em relação a Portugal continental, tenho 90 % de certeza que existem locais mais quentes que esse, até porque  Córdoba, não atinge valores tão altos como atingiria em vales encaixados, porque a sua posição geográfica, nem sequer é favorecida nesse aspecto ( zona aberta, a ventos de SW), apesar de estar a uma boa distância do mar.



Olha que a 1º e 3º estação que o Dan postou não são de Córdoba ou Badajoz mas sim de localidades situadas nas respectivas provincias (Hornachuelos e Olivença).



belem disse:


> Um dia comentei isto com um prof, que trabalhou no IMN, e ele disse-me: que o problema é que as estações nem sempre favorecem estas coisas, pois não estão situadas nos locais mais quentes ( falo de Portugal, porque de outros países parece que é mais ao contrário).
> E como li no trabalho do INM, em relação às 3 regiões mais quentes de Portugal continental, as pessoas simplesmente deixaram de habitar estas regiões devido ao calor exagerado.



Eu acho que é ao contrário, há muitas estações nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal, e muito poucas nas zonas mais frias, para não dizer nenhuma.

Achas mesmo que as pessoas abandonam as suas terras habitadas por razões climáticas? Eu acho que é por razões sócio-económicas.

Desculpa lá ter retalhado tanto o meu post.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 00:14)

Fil disse:


> Para mim, esse estudo espanhol não dá validade ao registo de Riodades. O importante seria saber a quem pertencia a estação e as condições em que se encontrava. Nunca o vi mencionado em qualquer estudo ou em qualquer texto do IM. Parece-me um caso de má protecção do termómetro da radiação solar, que no século XIX não devia ser muito incomum. Repara naquele valor de Sevilha de 51ºC, a 30/07/1876. A estação pertencia ao instituto espanhol que na altura se encarregava das medições oficiais, e hoje o própio INM põe em causa esse valor (nesta página).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entre as estações estudadas, pelo trabalho publicado pelos espanhóis, havia variações entre 13 e 19ºc. Não foi dito que a temperatura mais baixa de todo o país seria 13 e a máxima 19ºc.
O estudo espanhol creio que dá validade ao registo de Riodades, porque se refere a ele como o ponto mais quente da Península ( continente), creio que pelo valor máximo alcançado lá ( 50,5).Uma má protecção em relação à radiação solar daria valores muito mais elevados. A 45 graus à sombra foram registados 65 ao sol...
Os 19 de média anual como disse não creio que sejam possíveis na costa algarvia, a ser ( hipoteticamente) seria junto ao Guadiana. Creio que o Vale do Guadiana atinge maiores valores, no Alentejo.
Faro tem uma média (1930-1960) de 17,8ºc.
O estudo arranjo sim senhor, até pergunto, para apressar as coisas se alguém tem acesso ao site antigo? Seria mais directo.
Amareleja tem temperaturas de inverno mais próximas de Sines, do que no verão ( a diferença é muito maior).
Nenhuma das estações referidas por si,  estão em situação de chegar a bons valores ( falo de Campo Maior, Mértola e Elvas), em relação às 3 regiões mais quentes de que falei. É caso para dizer, ao pé dessas, são um monte fresquinho. Até porque nenhuma fica num vale,como nos vales que falei.
Em relação aos valores amenos ( tendo em conta a localização interior e Nordeste) de Régua e Pinhão ou Torre de Moncorvo, indicia claramente que em vales virados para S ou SE, os valores serão claramente mais altos.
Pinhão tem os 25 de média para Julho, e tem estes valores estando onde está, nem sendo sequer considerado um dos pontos  quentes durienses.
Em relação a Alfândega da Fé, nunca mencionei que era lá o local, mas que era perto do local, até porque há grandes desníveis de altitude na zona. A zona de Cerejais , conhece?
Em relação às localizações que o Dan, forneceu, acredito em microclimas, por isso é que me tenho dado ao trabalho de vir aqui responder, senão não andava aqui a perder tempo.
A estação da Praia da Rocha não me diz muito, pensava antes em outros locais... E nunca disse que na costa algarvia faziam 20 de média anual. Se ler o meu post verá.
Se houvesse mais estações nas zonas quentes de Portugal, eu decerto, nem precisava de vir aqui explicar estas coisas, pois já estaria exemplificado e explicado. Em relação às zonas frias, além das Penhas Douradas e de Bragança ( serra da Nogueira, por exemplo), deviam pôr uma na Torre e outra no Pico ( Açores).
Aliadas também às condições sócio-económicas estão as condições climáticas. Estas condições tanto quanto sei também determinam a vida fortemente agrícola dessas populações. A história humana tá cheia desses exemplos. Eu, por exemplo, na escolha para um terreno de produção de plantas ornamentais estou interessado na zona oeste e não no alentejo... Porque será? Quero bem estar e resultados acima de tudo ( sem grandes custos de produção).


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2007 às 10:15)

é assim para mim apenas tem validade as estações meteorológicas oficiais ..porque é aí que se pode registar os valores de forma oficial e garantido que os valores são bem tirados ...
Eu tb podia tirar os valores dentro do meu depósito no Verão que certamente ultrapassaria os 50º
Por vezes mesmo dentro da mesma cidade chega-se a registar valores com diferenças de 6/7º...
Existem também locais em Portugal (estilo vales com montanhas á volta) em que no Verão deverá funcionar como um autêntico poço .. a aí é possível que se acumule um ar bastante quente e que em ondas de calor chegue quase aos 50º... 
Mas mantenho não se pode registar valores assim ......


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 11:57)

Dei uma vista de olhos no link que o Vince aqui colocou e reforcei a ideia que tinha.



Vince disse:


> 50ºC, ¿mito o realidad?



Esse valor de Riodades não tem condições para ser aceite como válido, tal como também não têm aqueles valores que normalmente se consideravam como os recordes de temperatura. Valores que não terão sido recolhidos em condições minimamente aceitáveis.

57,7ºC - El Azizia, na Líbia (13 de Setembro de1922)

56,7ºC - Death Valley, California. (10 de Julho de 1913)

50ºC - Sevilha (4 de Agosto de 1881)


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 14:23)

Dan disse:


> Dei uma vista de olhos no link que o Vince aqui colocou e reforcei a ideia que tinha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse link já andou cá umas 3 vezes.Não é nada que não se saiba já há algum tempo. E sinceramente não me diz muito, porque também não tem nada de oficial.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 14:47)

Eu acho que quando há dúvidas, como no caso Riodades, o valor não deve ser considerado.

Chegou mesmo a existir um abrigo meteorológico em Riodades? Se sim, durante quanto tempo? Existem mais registos ou só escapou esse valor de 50,5ºC?


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 14:51)

belem disse:


> Esse link já andou cá umas 3 vezes.Não é nada que não se saiba já há algum tempo. E sinceramente não me diz muito, porque também não tem nada de oficial.



Muitos desses valores foram obtidos em condições deficientes, o próprio INM reconhece alguns casos em que isso ocorreu.



> En muchas publicaciones entre ellas en los “RECORDS GUINNES”, se da como record en España los 51ºC de temperatura registrada en Sevilla el 30 de julio de 1876.
> Pero este dato se midió con un instrumental instalado en unas condiciones técnicas deficientes, en la cúpula de la Iglesia de la Anunciación, donde estaba el termómetro en una garita tipo facistol, protección conocida también como del tipo Montsouris.
> 
> ...existe un registro de 48,8ºC en Cazalla (Sevilla) el 30 de agosto de 1926, que casi con seguridad es un dato erróneo pero que consta en los archivos.
> ...


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 14:53)

Dan disse:


> Muitos desses valores foram obtidos em condições deficientes, o próprio INM reconhece alguns casos em que isso ocorreu.



Eu não me referi ao recorde de Sevilha. Eu falei de Riodades...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 14:57)

belem disse:


> Eu não me referi ao recorde de Sevilha. Eu falei de Riodades...



Mas eu tenho sérias dúvidas sobre esse valor de Riodades.

Chegou mesmo a existir um abrigo meteorológico em Riodades? Se sim, durante quanto tempo? Existem mais registos ou só escapou esse valor de 50,5ºC?


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 15:05)

Dan disse:


> Eu acho que quando há dúvidas, como no caso Riodades, o valor não deve ser considerado.
> 
> Chegou mesmo a existir um abrigo meteorológico em Riodades? Se sim, durante quanto tempo? Existem mais registos ou só escapou esse valor de 50,5ºC?



Bom, melhor mesmo era contactar o INM, a Câmara municipal local, saber onde é que os espanhóis foram buscar os dados ( duvido que o tirassem da net).


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 15:24)

belem disse:


> Bom, melhor mesmo era contactar o INM, a Câmara municipal local, saber onde é que os espanhóis foram buscar os dados ( duvido que o tirassem da net).



Às vezes aparecem erros, mesmo em publicações de organismos oficiais.

Também já vi um valor de 49,0ºC de máxima absoluta para a Marinha Grande, série 1931-1960.

Só pode ser uma gralha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2007 às 17:33)

Deixo aqui um estudo sobre a bacia hidrográfica do rio Guadiana, onde fala das temperaturas ao longo do ano:
http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/a_...04_guadiana/1/Vo3-1-Texto-Indice de Texto.pdf.


----------



## seqmad (18 Out 2007 às 17:54)

Bom, só para me referir aos primeiros posts deste tópico, é o seguinte:
Conheço Foz Côa e os vales da região no Verão, e há 7 anos atrás estive no Death Valley durante 1 dia, e caramba, é ridículo comparar os 2 locais quanto ao potencial para temperaturas extremas... só para dar o exemplo, estive lá em 1 de Outubro e a temperatura nesse dia esteve em 113F = 45C - suponho que na zona do Douro em Outubro deve ficar um pouco longe... - O ambiente de lá não tem nada a ver, é um vale desértico entre 2 cordilheiras de altas montanhas, sentimo-nos como numa panela gigante...
Ah, eles não fecham o parque no Verão, a estrada que o atravessa é uma das ligações Nevada/Califórnia, mas convém fazer como eu fiz, dentro do carro com o ar condicionado ligado... no centro de visitantes têm 4 sensores automáticos de temperatura ligados a vários pontos do parque incluindo ao ponto mais baixo, Badwater, mas só o registo do Centro é que deve ser oficial...se tiver algum interesse posso postar umas fotos só para verem a diferença de ambiente... 
Resumindo a minha opinião, acho que para um record do Death valley de 57C, acredito quanto muito que se atinjam nos vales do Douro valores perto do record da Amareleja.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 20:09)

seqmad disse:


> Bom, só para me referir aos primeiros posts deste tópico, é o seguinte:
> Conheço Foz Côa e os vales da região no Verão, e há 7 anos atrás estive no Death Valley durante 1 dia, e caramba, é ridículo comparar os 2 locais quanto ao potencial para temperaturas extremas... só para dar o exemplo, estive lá em 1 de Outubro e a temperatura nesse dia esteve em 113F = 45C - suponho que na zona do Douro em Outubro deve ficar um pouco longe... - O ambiente de lá não tem nada a ver, é um vale desértico entre 2 cordilheiras de altas montanhas, sentimo-nos como numa panela gigante...
> Ah, eles não fecham o parque no Verão, a estrada que o atravessa é uma das ligações Nevada/Califórnia, mas convém fazer como eu fiz, dentro do carro com o ar condicionado ligado... no centro de visitantes têm 4 sensores automáticos de temperatura ligados a vários pontos do parque incluindo ao ponto mais baixo, Badwater, mas só o registo do Centro é que deve ser oficial...se tiver algum interesse posso postar umas fotos só para verem a diferença de ambiente...
> Resumindo a minha opinião, acho que para um record do Death valley de 57C, acredito quanto muito que se atinjam nos vales do Douro valores perto do record da Amareleja.



Agradeço-lhe que leia melhor o que foi aqui escrito.
Ninguém fez essa comparação.
Quanto ao vale do Douro, aguarde por mais informações.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 20:25)

Dan disse:


> Às vezes aparecem erros, mesmo em publicações de organismos oficiais.
> 
> Também já vi um valor de 49,0ºC de máxima absoluta para a Marinha Grande, série 1931-1960.
> 
> Só pode ser uma gralha.



Aí não tenho dúvidas.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 22:29)

Então qual é valor oficial conhecido mais alto da Península Ibérica?

Eu até aceito que me digam que os mais de 50 graus não são oficiais, agora que são impossíveis é que me custa aceitar. 47,3 na Amareleja, que nem sequer tem as condições para ser o local mais quente de Portugal e que cujo valor foi medido numa zona alta ( tendo em conta as características da zona naturalmente). Digam de vossa justiça, acham que é impossível 50 graus num vale? 
A média de Córdoba para os 3 meses mais quentes é 37,1, dos dados que tenho do INMG vejo locais em Portugal, nomeadamente, exactamente perto de Cerejais, atingirem médias estimadas para esses 3 meses de 37,5... E ao que parece ( tendo em conta as côres do gráfico, um vale mais ao lado é ainda mais quente ( é um vale muito fechado e isolado). Já procurei pelo trabalho no site, mas realmente apenas o antigo o tem... Se alguém tiver acesso ao antigo, por favor, dê uma espreitadela pelo trabalho que se intitula +- assim :« qual o sítio mais quente de Portugal?». O meu pc só o devo ter para semana ou depois, pois vai ter que levar um disco novo(!)....


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2007 às 14:16)

acho sinceramente que este tipo de discussao nao é nova, e cai-se sempre no mesmo

a meu ver:

1) acredito que esse valor de Riodades (nunca tal ouvi falar) tenha sido medido, por alguma estaçao (mt estranho dd apareceram os dados), tal como muitos outros valores desse tipo de mts outros sitios. que o valor tenha sido medido e registado.. isso acredito..

2)agora.. vamos ser realistas.. aposto quase o que tiver, que OBVIAMENTE NAO SAO COMPARAVEIS às estaçoes padrao! bolas, posso montar eu um abrigo ali num sitio manhoso, sem relva, sem arejamento, em condiçoes mediocres, num dia quente de verao, e quem sabe ter 50º! nao sei quais as condiçoes desse, mas tendo em vista que nunca ninguem tinha ouvido falar, que nao é nada oficial, nao vejo a estranheza de o valor existir, mas em condiçoes NAO PADRAO!

3) logo.. se nao é certamente mt fiavel, mt menos é comparavel! muito menos ao Vale da Morte.. por favor..  experimentem la por um abrigo duvidoso em condiçoes nao padrao.. a ver que valores da... isto se sobreviverem claro!


Esta minha conversa não invalida que haja locais mt especificos com temperaturas mt particulares, como certas zonas de Tras os Montes,obvio que nao.. mas vamos ser sensatos Belem, desculpa la.. e nao tomes isto como ofensa, longe disso, até pq pesquisaste bastante e tem valor!  
Mas, sem obviamente saber as reais condiçoes dessa tal estaçao que falas..começa já por ver dados das estaçoes urbanas, de Lisboa em dias de verao, e a ver em que condiçoes elas estao.. e ve as discrepancias.. depois mete uma estaçao em condiçoes nao padrao na Amareleja no Verão.. sei la.. assim perto de pedra, entre 2 casas, onde bata bastante o sol, depois conversamos melhor


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2007 às 00:07)

rozzo disse:


> acho sinceramente que este tipo de discussao nao é nova, e cai-se sempre no mesmo
> 
> a meu ver:
> 
> ...




Boa noite

Finalmente a conversa anima...

Em relação ao ponto nº3, já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez, que pergunto, onde é que comparei o Vale do Douro com o Vale da Morte? É que não disse isso em lado nenhum.

Sem saber as condições particulares desta estação não podemos achar que foi medida entre 2 casa de pedra ou se foi medido num monte ventoso, mas eu apenas me limitei a investigar e uma vez que os resultados apareceram assumidamente como verdadeiros, por pessoas credenciadas e formadas, eu apenas os tomei como prováveis.

A mim o que mais me confunde é existirem pessoas com cultura e conhecimentos e acharem os 47,3 de Amareleja muito oficiais, mas fazer-lhes  confusão que em lugares bem mais quentes no nosso país ( porque os há e não são assim tão poucos, um dos quais até fica num vale perto da Amareleja), em algum dia mais quente, os valores tenham subido até cerca de 50....
Para que se tenha uma ideia, conheço locais, perto da Ericeira, onde a temperatura varia em poucos metros cerca de 3 graus...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 10:20)

É bem provável que em Portugal já tenha chegado aos 50ºC algures numa terriola ou vale qualquer sem que ninguém saiba mas é mesmo assim pois o IM não pode instalar uma estação em cada m2 do país assim até seria interessante pois poderiamos construir com 100% de certezas como era a evolução da temperatura e as respectivas tendências ao longo dos anos mas isso não acontece só aqui se pudessemos instalar uma estação meterologica em cada m2 do mundo poderiamos afirmar uma vez mais como se encontrava o planeta em termos climaticos mas claro que os humanos tinham de desaparecer porque com as condições actuais muitas cidades imanariam calor artificial ás estações.

Claro que esta historia do calor artificial permitiu em grande parte criar certas teorias que se formularam com ajuda até de um politico que ganhou oscares e um nobel.


----------



## rozzo (4 Nov 2007 às 10:49)

belem disse:


> Boa noite
> Eu já decidi o que vou fazer, vou montar as minhas estações e vou credibilizar ainda mais o que digo. E isto garanto que não vai ser feito apenas para credibilizar seja o que for, pois o óbvio já se sabe que é credível para os verdadeiros conhecedores, mas terá várias vertentes e razões de ser.  Tenho inclusive as informações exactas ( UTM e tudo) onde é, só fico a ganhar com isso.
> Desafio aceite.



é 1 ideia interessante e pode identificar locais mais ou menos quentes, e dar 1 ajuda.. 
mas....
no entanto, é o mesmo que disse no post anterior. nao tera assim tanto valor nesta discussao, pq.. nao serao dados comparaveis. por melhores que sejam os sensores que tens, dificilmente vais por em "condiçoes padrao", para que seja realmente uma comparaçao justa a que fazes com estaçoes oficiais....


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2007 às 21:47)

rozzo disse:


> é 1 ideia interessante e pode identificar locais mais ou menos quentes, e dar 1 ajuda..
> mas....
> no entanto, é o mesmo que disse no post anterior. nao tera assim tanto valor nesta discussao, pq.. nao serao dados comparaveis. por melhores que sejam os sensores que tens, dificilmente vais por em "condiçoes padrao", para que seja realmente uma comparaçao justa a que fazes com estaçoes oficiais....



Eu não vou usar os meus sensores. Vou usar os mesmos que são usados nas estações oficiais.
Vou tentar e logo se verá.


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2007 às 21:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> É bem provável que em Portugal já tenha chegado aos 50ºC algures numa terriola ou vale qualquer sem que ninguém saiba mas é mesmo assim pois o IM não pode instalar uma estação em cada m2 do país assim até seria interessante pois poderiamos construir com 100% de certezas como era a evolução da temperatura e as respectivas tendências ao longo dos anos mas isso não acontece só aqui se pudessemos instalar uma estação meterologica em cada m2 do mundo poderiamos afirmar uma vez mais como se encontrava o planeta em termos climaticos mas claro que os humanos tinham de desaparecer porque com as condições actuais muitas cidades imanariam calor artificial ás estações.
> 
> Claro que esta historia do calor artificial permitiu em grande parte criar certas teorias que se formularam com ajuda até de um politico que ganhou oscares e um nobel.



Não é preciso instalar estações em cada m2.
Basta ter as informações que são precisas para se ter uma ideia de quais os locais têm esse potencial.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 22:40)

belem disse:


> Não é preciso instalar estações em cada m2.
> Basta ter as informações que são precisas para se ter uma ideia de quais os locais têm esse potencial.



Olha que se fosse possivel era o ideal mas isso nunca irá para a frente porque é uma autentica utopia é para isso que temos os satelites sem eles a meteorologia seria praticamente cega  lá para 2040 iremos já ter boas tendências e bons graus de fiabilidade de previsões...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2007 às 00:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olha que se fosse possivel era o ideal mas isso nunca irá para a frente porque é uma autentica utopia é para isso que temos os satelites sem eles a meteorologia seria praticamente cega  lá para 2040 iremos já ter boas tendências e bons graus de fiabilidade de previsões...



Seria utopia o quê? A colocação de estações em cada m2? Se for claro que sim.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 09:51)

belem disse:


> Eu já decidi o que vou fazer, vou montar as minhas estações e vou credibilizar ainda mais o que digo. E isto garanto que não vai ser feito apenas para credibilizar seja o que for, pois o óbvio já se sabe que é credível para os verdadeiros conhecedores, mas terá várias vertentes e razões de ser.  Tenho inclusive as informações exactas ( UTM e tudo) onde é, só fico a ganhar com isso.
> Desafio aceite.
> 
> Não me esqueci de que tenho que postar aqui um trabalho sobre os locais mais quentes de Portugal , descansem. Aposto que vão gostar...



Força Belem. Já uma vez o J.S. disse que gostava de pôr um logger num local que ele pensa ser bastante quente, e se essas vossas intenções avançarem, seria uma boa contribuição para o conhecimento do nosso clima.

Concordo com o que diz o Rozzo, mesmo que por vossa iniciativa venham a descobrir umas supresas, elas não passariam a verdades oficiais, como muitas outras coisas, há uma série de processos/mecanismos de validação/certificação que são necessários. No entanto, se as coisas forem medidas com seriedade/credibilidade podem pelo menos chamar a atenção para o facto e despertarem a curiosidade das entidades oficiais. Muitas vezes é assim que a ciência avança,um esforço solitário de alguém um pouco mais teimoso que consegue provar que tem razão.


----------



## rozzo (5 Nov 2007 às 10:41)

Vince disse:


> Força Belem. Já uma vez o J.S. disse que gostava de pôr um logger num local que ele pensa ser bastante quente, e se essas vossas intenções avançarem, seria uma boa contribuição para o conhecimento do nosso clima.
> 
> Concordo com o que diz o Rozzo, mesmo que por vossa iniciativa venham a descobrir umas supresas, elas não passariam a verdades oficiais, como muitas outras coisas, há uma série de processos/mecanismos de validação/certificação que são necessários. No entanto, se as coisas forem medidas com seriedade/credibilidade podem pelo menos chamar a atenção para o facto e despertarem a curiosidade das entidades oficiais. Muitas vezes é assim que a ciência avança,um esforço solitário de alguém um pouco mais teimoso que consegue provar que tem razão.



pois é isso.. mesmo que sejam sensores iguais aos oficiais.. nao chega.. tem de tar em condiçoes padrao. o que dificilmente vais conseguir.. nao invalida que seja interessante e nao tenha valor (relativo).. agora para ser totalmente sustentavel, nao é.. e alem disso, como disse o Vince, ainda mesmo depois, alem do que ja disse, teria de passar por validaçao, blabla... 
mesmo assim, agradecemos dados novos e o interesse é bastente força nisso


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2007 às 20:04)

Vince disse:


> Força Belem. Já uma vez o J.S. disse que gostava de pôr um logger num local que ele pensa ser bastante quente, e se essas vossas intenções avançarem, seria uma boa contribuição para o conhecimento do nosso clima.
> 
> Concordo com o que diz o Rozzo, mesmo que por vossa iniciativa venham a descobrir umas supresas, elas não passariam a verdades oficiais, como muitas outras coisas, há uma série de processos/mecanismos de validação/certificação que são necessários. No entanto, se as coisas forem medidas com seriedade/credibilidade podem pelo menos chamar a atenção para o facto e despertarem a curiosidade das entidades oficiais. Muitas vezes é assim que a ciência avança,um esforço solitário de alguém um pouco mais teimoso que consegue provar que tem razão.



Vou contactar o INM para que os dados obtidos sejam credíveis. Vou tentar contar com o auxílio técnico dos seus profissionais. 
E obrigado pelo vosso apoio.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 14:15)

Por indicação do *Vince* em outro tópico, reli o que aqui foi dito e algumas outras citações e dados (essencialmente sobre o recorde Amareleja em 2003) e acho que é pertinente resuscitar de novo este tópico, se se confirmar a tendência quente para este Verão (algo que como sabemos não é de todo garantido).

Ao que parece a estação do IM da Amareleja está num ponto elevado na zona (carece de informação oficial). Assim sendo é natural que se atinjam temperaturas superiores na área! Aqui existe uma dúvida: No recorde de 2003 (47,3º) não existiriam na área (caso houvesse estações) registos próximos ou acima de 50ºC? Seria muito engraçado avançar no terreno! Imaginemos que atingimos na estação da amareleja 40ºC... consultando eventuais estações na área e vendo as variações seria possível estabelecer um paralelo (grosseiro, mas aceitável) com a situação de 2003 sendo possível inferir pelo menos a possibilidade de se atingirem valores na zona de 50ºC!

O caso Riodades carece também de uma investigação cuidada! A ausência de dados locais não permite saber da veracidade do caso, mas como em tudo, nada como ir ao local e tentar saber mais!

Dentro destas possibilidades, e se alguém tiver possibilidades, acho que era giro tentar saber, investigar e aprender um pouco mais e tentar desvendar no fundo este "mito" dos 50ºC em Portugal que quanto a  mim tem a possibilidade de ser bem real!

Se não tivesse tanto trabalho em Agosto ainda me dava uma maluqueira   .


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2008 às 16:11)

Não me parece muito impossível, pelo menos artificialmente..

Sempre pensei que Sevilha fosse muito mais quente que Amareleja. No site que procurei, a temperatura extrema de Sevilha foi de 47.0ºC. Mas Jaen e Cordoba também são bem quentes.

Imaginem que um dia, a Amareleja se transforma num grande centro urbano com digamos, 2 milhões de habitantes com uma periferia de 50km.

O centro urbano de Amareleja poderia atingir temperaturas superiores a 3ºC em relação à periferia, embora na nossa latitude o efeito de estufa seja mais significativo à noite.

"Ilha de calor ou ilha de calor urbana é a designação dada à distribuição espacial e temporal do campo de temperatura sobre a cidade que apresenta um máximo, como se fosse uma ilha quente localizada. Há um contraste grande nas fronteiras cidade-campo, cidade-floresta, cidade-corpo de água. Alterações da umidade do ar, da precipitação e do vento também estão associadas à presença de ilha de calor urbana. Em geral, forma-se à noite uma brisa urbana, ou seja, um escoamento em direção ao centro urbano.

A origem das ilhas de calor decorre da simples presença de edificações e das alterações da paisagem feitas pelo homem nas cidades. A superfície urbana apresenta particularidades em relação à capacidade térmica e densidade dos materiais utilizados: asfalto, concreto, telhas, solo exposto, presença de vegetação nos parques, ruas, avenidas, bulevares; também alterações do albedo (refletância de onda curta solar) e à impermeabilização da superfície etc.

O efeito de ilha de calor nos países de latitudes médias (frios ou temperados) é mais marcado no período noturno, e a sua intensidade é função não linear da população urbana.

Cidades do porte de São Paulo apresentam temperaturas do ar no centro da conurbação urbana da ordem de 10 graus Celsius maiores que as encontradas em áreas pouco urbanizadas e muito vegetadas de sua periferia."

*Fonte: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilha_de_calor*

Mas vamos deixar a Amareleja como está, que deve ser uma terra bem típica, bonita e acolhedora! 

Se quiser procurar um local mais quente nas suas proximidades, este seria:

- De menor elevação
- Mais interior
- Mais abrigado do vento, em especial de norte e oeste
- Com pastagem seca de solos escuros (com baixo albedo)
- Longe de pontos de água (rios, ribeiras, barragens, charcas)


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 16:27)

Há uns anos, penso que em 2002, o IM disponibilizou um estudo na sua antiga página sobre *Temperaturas máximas médias em Agosto nos vales de Trás-os-montes, região de Castelo Branco e Guadiana*, demarcando estas regiões como as mais quentes do país (em termos de máximas). 
Na altura, e olhando para alguns pixeis que traduziam valores *>35ºC* de temperatura máxima média , até pensei que fosse um erro. Agora acho que talvez não. 
Não sei se alguém se lembra desse estudo.
Eu só guardei os mapas.

A partir deles, fiz uns outros com a localização "aproximada" das estações do IM nessas regiões:


*Trás-os-montes:*




*Trás-os-montes com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*



*

Região de Castelo Branco:*




*Região de Castelo Branco com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*





*Guadiana:*



*
Guadiana com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 16:40)

É impressionante André, obrigado pelos mapas.

Duas notas interessantíssimas. 

- Zonas geograficamente localizadas e em áreas pequenas que apresentam uma média impressionantemente mais alta

- Em áreas relativamente pequenas diferenças muito grandes da média das temperaturas, que só características geográficas muito específicas podem explicar

Olhando para o mapa ressalta aquela ideia de que ainda mais interessante que o forno alentejano parecem ser aquelas curtas áreas em tras os montes, e algumas zonas da raia em que as médias disparam... isto meus caros era um mundo a explorar houvesse suficientes meios e disponibilidade!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 16:49)

vitamos disse:


> Olhando para o mapa ressalta aquela ideia de que ainda mais interessante que o forno alentejano parecem ser *aquelas curtas áreas em tras os montes*, e algumas zonas da raia em que as médias disparam... isto meus caros era um mundo a explorar houvesse suficientes meios e disponibilidade!



Reparem que a escala até muda!
Portanto, se o modelo estiver certo, a partir dos mapas, podemos ver que os talvez hotspots mais quentes deste país, se localizam no vale do Tejo a sul de Zebreira, ou num daqueles vales profundos do Sabor ou do Douro. Vales que devem ser uns fornos de sufoco.

*EDIT*

Já agora, onde é que é Riodades?
Andei à procura para localizar no mapa, pensando eu que Riodades ficava num dos vales do Douro.
Mas o unico Riodades que encontrei fica em S.João da Pesqueira, Viseu. É esse Riodades, ou há outro?


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2008 às 17:08)

AnDré disse:


> Reparem que a escala até muda!
> Portanto, se o modelo estiver certo, a partir dos mapas, podemos ver que os talvez hotspots mais quentes deste país, se localizam no vale do Tejo a sul de Zebreira, ou num daqueles vales profundos do Sabor ou do Douro. Vales que devem ser uns fornos de sufoco.



Lembro-me bem desse mapa, André!

Ainda ontem, escolhi o lugar de Rosmaninhal a Sul de Zebreira na Beira Baixa. Os focos de maior sufoco, no caso da Beira Baixa, coincidem com os Rios Tejo e seus afluentes Ponsul, Aravil e Erges.

Costumo ir pescar nesses rios e acreditem que é um verdadeiro sufoco..

A Beira Baixa corrida de Oeste para Este no IC8, de Verão, é uma verdadeira escalada de temperaturas, a começar na Sertã onde é comum observar  alguma nubulosidade matinal de Verão considero transição para temperado marítimo, a seguir passando Proença-a-Nova (600m alt) começa a descida para o Rio Ocreza e é aí nessa descida que se sente logo o clima quente e seco, aumentando o sufoco ao continuar por Castelo Branco e depois até à fronteira com Espanha!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 17:16)

AnDré disse:


> *EDIT*
> Já agora, onde é que é Riodades?
> Andei à procura para localizar no mapa, pensando eu que Riodades ficava num dos vales do Douro.
> Mas o unico Riodades que encontrei fica em S.João da Pesqueira, Viseu. É esse Riodades, ou há outro?



Acho que já encontrei *Riodades*!
Situa-se a NE da barragem de Vilar e se não estou em erro é aquele vale que indico com uma seta branca.
Está mesmo no limite, mas penso que seja ali.






*Paulo H* lembraste de mais alguma informação desse estudo?
É que eu só retive mesmo os mapas..


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

AnDré disse:


> *Paulo H* lembraste de mais alguma informação desse estudo?
> É que eu só retive mesmo os mapas..




André, lembro-me que tenho esse mapa no computador em casa, já há uns 4 ou 5 anos. Mas julgo que não tenho mais que isso.. mas vou averiguar mais tarde! Não me lembro se fiz download de jpg ou de pdf!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 17:48)

Paulo H disse:


> André, lembro-me que tenho esse mapa no computador em casa, já há uns 4 ou 5 anos. Mas julgo que não tenho mais que isso.. mas vou averiguar mais tarde! Não me lembro se fiz download de jpg ou de pdf!



Pois, o estudo não estava em formato pdf. Estava simplesmente num link da página do IM. E eu lembro-me que tentei guardar a página toda, mas não dava. Teria de copiar os textos e cola-los no word ou assim. Por isso é que só guardei as imagens. Tenho para aqui uma salganhada de mapas e gráficos que ia guardando. Devia estar mesmo a adivinhar que um dia o IM tirariam tudo...

Já encontrei um mapa das temperaturas médias anuais em Portugal.
Dá para ter uma ideia do local mais quente de Portugal.
Vou posta-lo neste tópico:
"*O lugar mais quente de Portugal*"
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/o-lugar-mais-quente-de-portugal-1180.html

Para não misturar assuntos


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2008 às 13:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _*Poceirão vs. Amareleja:*_ quem ganha? Vejamos as previsões e as amplitudes térmicas.



Isto só se resolve de uma forma. No próximo sábado o Daniel vai ao Poceirão, o Paulo vai aquela zona a Sul de Zebreira na Beira Baixa e o Gerofil vai bater a zona da Amareleja, todos de instrumentos na mão à procura do local mais quente  

Va lá pessoal, é em nome da ciência ! 

Estou a brincar  mas qualquer dia temos mesmo que pensar numa expedição MeteoPT «À procura dos 50ºC» 


*PS:* André, excelentes mapas, obrigado !


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

vitamos disse:


> Ao que parece a estação do IM da Amareleja está num ponto elevado na zona (carece de informação oficial).



A estação meteorológica da Amareleja está situada a 192 m. (Lat.: 38º 13' N ; Long.: 7º 13' W), creio que é mais ou menos a altitude média dessa região e portanto deve representar adequadamente o seu clima relativamente às médias e também relativamente aos extremos pois o relevo da zona não é muito acentuado. Agora, que existe por lá um "buraco" ou outro onde se atingem temperaturas extremas superiores às da estação isso é indiscutível. Mas de 47,3ºC a 50ºC ainda são quase 3ºC e em dias em que se atingem valores extremos como os de 1 de Agosto de 2003, não é fácil haver tais diferenças em campo aberto. É muito possível que se tenham dado essas diferenças num dos tais "buracos" e se tenham alcançado ou superado os 50ºC, mas acho que só o chegaremos a saber quando se puder medir a temperatura fiavelmente através de satélite (ou se algum de nós se der ao trabalho). O IM nunca instalará uma estação num desses locais pois não creio que esses locais estejam em condições padrão.

O valor de Riodades, até algo de mais concreto aparecer, vai continuar a ser um mito, especialmente por ser um registo do século XIX.

Só como complemento à discussão, as médias mensais dos 4 meses mais quentes na Amareleja:

Jun: 21,3ºC ( 29,3ºC / 13,3ºC )
Jul: 24,7ºC ( 34,0ºC / 15,4ºC )
Ago: 24,3ºC ( 33,5ºC / 15,0ºC )
Set: 22,2ºC ( 30,0ºC / 14,3ºC )


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 16:47)

Alguém tem uma carta hipsométrica do Alentejo com uma escala melhor do que 1:500 000 ?


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 11:40)

Reabriram o meu tópico na melhor altura.
Nem sabem onde estive!
Vale do Guadiana., e estive numa das zonas mais frescas, perto de Mértola!
 Em Mértola estavam 42 e onde eu estava (numa zona baixa dos arredores), estava muito mais!! Foi complicado!. Imaginem quando abrem um forno e ainda está muito quente!! Os olhos ardiam, andar ao sol , tudo ardia e queimava!! O vento nem era vento eram labaredas. E tudo isto dito assim ainda é pouco. Melhor mesmo é ir lá.
Outra coisa eu também estive no Algarve e observei em primeira mão o fenómeno fantástico das noites quentes provocadas pelo vento N no Algarve.
Primeiro na Serra de Monchique onde em alguns locais estava bem fresco (sobretudo nos que tinham mais vegetação) e em outros soprava um vento quente surpreendente de norte. Eu nessa noite tinha estado ( ainda por cima bem mais cedo logo hipoteticamente a uma hora mais quente) em Alcácer do Sal, com uma nortada e tempo fresco já às 22h e em Monchique a cerca de 700 metros de altitude, um vento quente de norte às 2 da manhã!

Na quarta-feira, percorri o norte e o nordeste algarvio durante a noite e reparei que havia grandes disparidades durante a noite, entre aldeias que por vezes distavam apenas 6 ou 8 km, de tipo 26 graus às 3 da manhã para 18 da aldeia anterior ou  uns minutos mais tarde na aldeia seguinte!!
Em Portimão por exemplo havia grande diferença de temperatura entre zona baixa ( mais fresca) e alta ( mais quente).


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 11:51)

Fil disse:


> A estação meteorológica da Amareleja está situada a 192 m. (Lat.: 38º 13' N ; Long.: 7º 13' W), creio que é mais ou menos a altitude média dessa região e portanto deve representar adequadamente o seu clima relativamente às médias e também relativamente aos extremos pois o relevo da zona não é muito acentuado. Agora, que existe por lá um "buraco" ou outro onde se atingem temperaturas extremas superiores às da estação isso é indiscutível. Mas de 47,3ºC a 50ºC ainda são quase 3ºC e em dias em que se atingem valores extremos como os de 1 de Agosto de 2003, não é fácil haver tais diferenças em campo aberto. É muito possível que se tenham dado essas diferenças num dos tais "buracos" e se tenham alcançado ou superado os 50ºC, mas acho que só o chegaremos a saber quando se puder medir a temperatura fiavelmente através de satélite (ou se algum de nós se der ao trabalho). O IM nunca instalará uma estação num desses locais pois não creio que esses locais estejam em condições padrão.
> 
> O valor de Riodades, até algo de mais concreto aparecer, vai continuar a ser um mito, especialmente por ser um registo do século XIX.
> 
> ...



Pinhão no Douro, que nem sequer fica na zona mais quente do Douro atinge 25,0 ( «supostamente» logo mais que a Amareleja) de média no mês mais quente do ano.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 12:06)

AnDré disse:


> Há uns anos, penso que em 2002, o IM disponibilizou um estudo na sua antiga página sobre *Temperaturas máximas médias em Agosto nos vales de Trás-os-montes, região de Castelo Branco e Guadiana*, demarcando estas regiões como as mais quentes do país (em termos de máximas).
> Na altura, e olhando para alguns pixeis que traduziam valores *>35ºC* de temperatura máxima média , até pensei que fosse um erro. Agora acho que talvez não.
> Não sei se alguém se lembra desse estudo.
> Eu só guardei os mapas.
> ...



Olá André

Fizeste um pequeno milagre! Era esse mapa que eu queria aqui postar.  
Essas médias são as dos 3 meses mais quentes(supostamente e porque em alguns locais Setembro é mais quente que Junho)  e não as do mais quente!!
E isso torna isso tudo muito mais surpreendente!
Assim os 37,5 sugeridos de média de máximas para Junho, Julho e Agosto, por exemplo na zona dos Cerejais, indicam que a média de Julho poderá andar bem próxima ou mesmo nos 40...
Eu no mapa do Douro reparei num ponto castanho estranho, num vale profundo que parece indicar valores ainda superiores... Mas isto é confuso e requer mais estudo. Não vou avançar por aí.
Em relação ao Rosmaninhal no Tejo, deve ser um dos locais com maior média ( mesmo anual) para Portugal continental. Aí são possivelmente registados de média 37,4 para Junho, Julho e Agosto.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 12:21)

vitamos disse:


> Por indicação do *Vince* em outro tópico, reli o que aqui foi dito e algumas outras citações e dados (essencialmente sobre o recorde Amareleja em 2003) e acho que é pertinente resuscitar de novo este tópico, se se confirmar a tendência quente para este Verão (algo que como sabemos não é de todo garantido).
> 
> Ao que parece a estação do IM da Amareleja está num ponto elevado na zona (carece de informação oficial). Assim sendo é natural que se atinjam temperaturas superiores na área! Aqui existe uma dúvida: No recorde de 2003 (47,3º) não existiriam na área (caso houvesse estações) registos próximos ou acima de 50ºC? Seria muito engraçado avançar no terreno! Imaginemos que atingimos na estação da amareleja 40ºC... consultando eventuais estações na área e vendo as variações seria possível estabelecer um paralelo (grosseiro, mas aceitável) com a situação de 2003 sendo possível inferir pelo menos a possibilidade de se atingirem valores na zona de 50ºC!
> 
> ...



Obrigado por desenterrar o tópico.
Julho ou Agosto podem partilhar esses valores. A questão é quando e como isso ocorre e o ter tempo e meios para fazer os registos.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

belem disse:


> Olá André
> 
> Fizeste um pequeno milagre! Era esse mapa que eu queria aqui postar. Porque muita gente veio aqui argumentar e eu queria explicar o meu ponto de vista. E digo mais, existe não 1, mas alguns locais que atingem 50 ou mais em Portugal.
> Essas médias são as dos 3 meses mais quentes(supostamente e porque em alguns locais Setembro é mais quente que Junho)  e não as do mais quente!!
> ...



Pois, eu já não tinha a certeza se os mapas eram referentes ao mês mais quente ou ao verão. Sendo refentes aos três meses de verão os valores tornam-se ainda mais surpreendentes
Mas ainda bem que o *belém* se lembra desse estudo! Obrigado pela informação complementar

Quanto ao ponto castanho no Douro, deve mesmo ser mesmo um verdadeiro poço de calor
No entanto, há que relembrar que isto são mapas de um modelo, dos quais não sabemos muito bem as variáveis que utilizou. Isto significa que deve ter erros, tanto para possiveis lugares mais quentes, como para possiveis lugares mais frios.

Sendo assim, a única forma de medir a ordem de grandeza desse erro, seria através da observação local, o que se torna dificil, uma vez que o IM não tem qualquer estação meteorológica em nenhum desses lugares.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2008 às 14:10)

pois nao se esqueçam que nao se podem levar "totalmente a letra" os valores desses mapas...
sao feitos com base em valores reais para onde ha estaçoes, com interpolaçoes, aproximaçoes, que nao sabemos quais, pelos modelos/programas que criam os mapas....
e obviamente, serao de varios tipos, desde calculos e aproximaxoes de acordo com altitude, e outras coisas..
dai nao ser mto boa politica ir buscar "pontos castanhos" a um sitio especifico e tirar grandes conclusoes....


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 14:23)

rozzo disse:


> pois nao se esqueçam que nao se podem levar "totalmente a letra" os valores desses mapas...
> sao feitos com base em valores reais para onde ha estaçoes, com interpolaçoes, aproximaçoes, que nao sabemos quais, pelos modelos/programas que criam os mapas....
> e obviamente, serao de varios tipos, desde calculos e aproximaxoes de acordo com altitude, e outras coisas..
> dai nao ser mto boa politica ir buscar "pontos castanhos" a um sitio especifico e tirar grandes conclusoes....



Daí ter referido que tal não pode ser interpretado à letra mas que necessita de investigação.
Estes mapas foram feitos por especialistas do INM e a ilacção que tirei é que estes trabalhos são aproximações. Nada, contudo, como já disse substitue as medições feitas no local.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, eu já não tinha a certeza se os mapas eram referentes ao mês mais quente ou ao verão. Sendo refentes aos três meses de verão os valores tornam-se ainda mais surpreendentes
> Mas ainda bem que o *belém* se lembra desse estudo! Obrigado pela informação complementar
> 
> Quanto ao ponto castanho no Douro, deve mesmo ser mesmo um verdadeiro poço de calor
> ...



Pois no fundo pensas como eu. Esses mapas são aproximações, embora o Prof. com quem falei  me tenha dito que a margem de erro era pequena.
O melhor é o pessoal montar umas nessas zonas


----------



## Bgc (29 Jun 2008 às 19:24)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=18&gid=2740848

Cerejais

A temperatura actual de 33ºC com céu nublado e o meteograma são impressionantes, realmente


----------



## Bgc (30 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

O que é que na minha intervenção te fez crer que estava carregada de ironia? 

É que traduz exactamente o oposto...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 01:34)

Bgc disse:


> O que é que na minha intervenção te fez crer que estava carregada de ironia?
> 
> É que traduz exactamente o oposto...



Eu acho que o *belem* não deve ter visto a previsão do meteograma.
*
belem*, à hora que o *Bgc* postou, a previsão de temperatura máxima para Cerejais para a tarde de hoje eram quase 40ºC. A mesma temperatura que o meteofree previa para a Amareleja.

Em relação aos 33ºC, penso que seja uma temperatura ficticia. Até porque não há nenhuma estação em Cerejeias que possa relatar a temperatura local.
Aqueles 33ºC devem-se referir à temperatura da estação oficial mais próxima daquela localidade.

Por exemplo, a temperatura no meteofree na Amareleja está muitas vezes igual à temperatura de Beja. Hão-de reparar nisso!


----------



## rozzo (30 Jun 2008 às 12:43)

claro, os valores que ai aparecem sao de estaçao oficial mais proxima..
nao vamos cair na "magia" de esperar que num site apareçam as temperaturas reais de onde queremos  era bom era..
admito que tou um pouco perdido qto a localizaçao dessa terra? assim numa vista de olhos rapida pelos posts


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2008 às 12:53)

Bgc disse:


> A temperatura actual de 33ºC com céu nublado e o meteograma são impressionantes, realmente



O freemeteo não tem grande validade para ver a temperatura num determinado local, serve apenas de orientação. Ainda há 3 dias atrás expliquei mais ou menos porquê. Lê aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...po-alertas-junho-2008-a-2259-9.html#post76129

E neste caso estamos a falar de locais com condições muito particulares, e isso nenhum modelo por muito bom que seja consegue tratar, teria que ser mesmo muito sofisticado e como uma resolução tremenda com toneladas de dados da zona para chegar a esse nível. Quem sabe um dia.



belem disse:


> Mas isso é dito assim porquê? É para provar alguma coisa? Se calhar os profs andam todos pirados.



Também não vi nada na mensagem do Bgc que justificasse esta tua resposta, vamos todos com calma, estamos apenas a conversar e a discutir este tema bastante interessante


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 13:12)

rozzo disse:


> admito que tou um pouco perdido qto a localizaçao dessa terra? assim numa vista de olhos rapida pelos posts



*rozzo*, penso que Cerejais é mais ou menos ali naquele vale que indiquei no mapa!


----------



## rozzo (30 Jun 2008 às 13:19)

obrigado andre 

realmente esta num local propicio a tempo quente no verao isso ta..

mas tambem (e isto é so suposiçao minha, nao com alguma prova :P) acho que as interpolaçoes feitas para obter esses mapas provavelmente exageram no aumento de temperatura nos vales em relaçao a realidade, parece-me que é demasiado ou que tem em conta apenas o factor altitude, como que isolando um pouco os locais uns dos outros.. mas isto sou eu a mandar palpites é claro 

e isto de fazer tao facilmente aproximaçoes ou interpolaçoes com base na altitude parece-me mais proximo da realidade apenas em medias, de grandes conjuntos de dados, ou meses, como esses mapas sim, e nao tao aplicavel de forma assim tao directa a casos concretos de dias especificos, como um dia de calor, ou um dia de frio, ou seja o que for, aí acho haver mto mais em jogo..

como ja disse.. monte-se la uma estaçao em condiçoes padrao


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 15:15)

Bgc disse:


> O que é que na minha intervenção te fez crer que estava carregada de ironia?
> 
> É que traduz exactamente o oposto...



«Cerejais

A temperatura actual de 33ºC com céu nublado e o meteograma são impressionantes, realmente ».- Bgc


O mais importante, é que nem existe uma estação meteorológica nos Cerejais e muito menos no vale quente que fica lá perto. Quando se referiu Cerejais, foi em relação à região, como referência.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 15:18)

AnDré disse:


> *rozzo*, penso que Cerejais é mais ou menos ali naquele vale que indiquei no mapa!



E é mesmo. Um dos vales mais quentes fica perto dos Cerejais, que devido à  falta de urbanismo na zona, é o único ponto de referência, para se ter uma ideia mais próxima do local.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jun 2008 às 18:12)

belem disse:


> «Cerejais
> 
> A temperatura actual de 33ºC com céu nublado e o meteograma são impressionantes, realmente ».- Bgc
> 
> ...



Não me parece que à mesma hora a que postei isso houvesse muitas localidades em Portugal com semelhante condição.
Além disso, no meteograma é posto um eixo Y que contempla os 40ºC, o que também não acontece assim com tanta frequência para localidades do país.
Mas estás muito "sensível" para perceber o conteúdo daquilo que é escrito, apesar de eu só estar a reforçar que é uma zona com condições boas para atingir valores altíssimos.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 21:54)

Bgc disse:


> Não me parece que à mesma hora a que postei isso houvesse muitas localidades em Portugal com semelhante condição.
> Além disso, no meteograma é posto um eixo Y que contempla os 40ºC, o que também não acontece assim com tanta frequência para localidades do país.
> Mas estás muito "sensível" para perceber o conteúdo daquilo que é escrito, apesar de eu só estar a reforçar que é uma zona com condições boas para atingir valores altíssimos.



Apesar de quando escrevi aquilo tava com uma noitada de viagens em cima, não vejo que tenha estado muito sensível. Apenas não compreendi o porquê de ser assim tão impressionantes os 33 graus às 19h quando ainda é bem de dia. Foi uma fase de grande calor e em muitos locais se observou tais valores. Ou se calhar sou eu que estou mal habituado a ver estas coisas...
Quanto aos 40 acharia isso sim, impressionantes.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Se bem te recordas, eu fiz também referência ao meteograma, logo aos 40ºC.
Desculpa lá as minhas imprecisões, isto para mim é só um hobbie e um prazer, não pretendo, de todo, bater-me com "peritos na matéria".

Saudações e viva as benzodiazepinas que tanta falta fazem às vezes.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 22:09)

Bgc disse:


> Se bem te recordas, eu fiz também referência ao meteograma, logo aos 40ºC.
> Desculpa lá as minhas imprecisões, isto para mim é só um hobbie e um prazer, não pretendo, de todo, bater-me com "peritos na matéria".
> 
> Saudações e viva as benzodiazepinas que tanta falta fazem às vezes.



Eu em primeira mão vi a tua referência aos 33,céu nublado,  meteograma em que no qual apenas  reparei no registo actual e vi as previsões. Desculpa lá tb as minhas imprecisões. Nem eu sou um perito na matéria e nem me quero fazer passar por tal... 
Não preciso das benzo e nem senti falta disso, obrigado.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jun 2008 às 23:08)

Tenho que ter mais atenção ao enumerar o que quer que seja e referenciar os elementos mediante a importância que lhes atribuo. Obrigado pela dica.

Oxalá nunca precises delas, mas não "aqueças" tão depressa, a pré-carga agradece. E para quente já chegam os Cerejais!

(Desculpem o off-topic, voltemos ao interessante tema que o intitula).


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 23:35)

Bgc disse:


> Tenho que ter mais atenção ao enumerar o que quer que seja e referenciar os elementos mediante a importância que lhes atribuo. Obrigado pela dica.
> 
> Oxalá nunca precises delas, mas não "aqueças" tão depressa, a pré-carga agradece. E para quente já chegam os Cerejais!
> 
> (Desculpem o off-topic, voltemos ao interessante tema que o intitula).




Se dei a parecer que estava zangado, desculpa lá...
Jamais foi essa a intenção.
A internet tem este problema em que às vezes é difícil interpretar o que as outras pessoas querem realmente dizer,


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2008 às 01:57)

Pela análise simplista do mapa, podemos dizer que o distrito de Bragança tem possívelmente os dois pontos mais extremos do país, onde se atingem as maiores e as menores temperaturas de Portugal


----------



## Bgc (1 Jul 2008 às 13:30)

Bem visto, Fil


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2008 às 16:49)

Fil disse:


> Pela análise simplista do mapa, podemos dizer que o distrito de Bragança tem possívelmente os dois pontos mais extremos do país, onde se atingem as maiores e as menores temperaturas de Portugal



As menores em regiões bem altas, como na Serra de Montesinho.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2008 às 16:59)

belem disse:


> As menores em regiões bem altas, como na Serra de Montesinho.



Ou até mesmo nos vales, à semelhança do que aconteceu neste Inverno.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jul 2008 às 17:12)

A aldeia de Gimonde foi um belo exemplo com mínimas no ordem dos -12ºC, se não estou em erro. Tem um desnível bem acentuado em relação ao que está em redor, nomeadamente à cidade de Bragança.


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2008 às 17:20)

Dan disse:


> Ou até mesmo nos vales, à semelhança do que aconteceu neste Inverno.



Sim, mas nem todos os vales se comportam assim.
Falo não só das regiões mais quentes já mencionadas  como outros mais expostos.
Pinhão tem uma média de  8 ºc em Janeiro, Bragança tem cerca de 2 ºc senão estou em erro ( segundo um gráfico termopluviométrico que vi). Não sei é a que série pertence.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2008 às 18:14)

Algumas áreas que registam elevados valores de temperatura no Verão podem também ser favoráveis á ocorrência de valores baixos durante o Inverno. 

A média de Bragança para o mês de Janeiro é de 5ºC.


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2008 às 01:00)

Dan disse:


> Algumas áreas que registam elevados valores de temperatura no Verão podem também ser favoráveis á ocorrência de valores baixos durante o Inverno.
> 
> A média de Bragança para o mês de Janeiro é de 5ºC.



Sim, algumas. É o que se chama de continentalidade. Mas  nas mencionadas aqui no meu tópico, os invernos até são bem amenos para a região onde se enquadram.
Essa média de Bragança para Janeiro, humm... Onde a viste? Estarei enganado??


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2008 às 01:42)

A média 1961-90 de Janeiro da estação do IM é de 4,5ºC para ser mais exactos, e embora esteja localizada num dos pontos mais quentes da cidade, mesmo que estivesse no ponto mais frio nunca poderia ter uma média de 2ºC. Nem Sória ou Burgos têm essa média.

Os vales, sejam eles quais forem, pelo menos nesta região, registam sempre as temperaturas mais baixas e regra geral têm sempre médias mais baixas no inverno quando as altitudes são semelhantes. Os pontos mais altos normalmente só registam temperaturas muito baixas (extremas) quando existem fortes advecções de ar frio. Não nos esqueçamos que a temperatura oficial mais baixa registada no passado inverno em Portugal foram os -10,9ºC de Mirandela, que está situada num vale a pouco mais de 200 m e que é mais conhecida por ser provavelmente a cidade mais quente da região Norte durante o verão. A estação que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança tem no seu campus dentro da cidade mas num vale, registou -12ºC. As Penhas Douradas e os seus 1400 m não desceram dos -6ºC.

Mas isto já é off-topic, este tópico trata é de calor 

O vale da vilariça é um daqueles vales que deve ser muito quente no verão, mas também muito frio no inverno com nevoeiros constantes.


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2008 às 01:53)

rozzo disse:


> obrigado andre
> 
> realmente esta num local propicio a tempo quente no verao isso ta..
> 
> ...



Quem fez estes mapas tem conhecimentos para dar e vender a praticamente qualquer um de nós, por isso penso que lhes devemos dar algum crédito.
Embora ache que todas as opiniões são para ser consideradas de forma humilde e construtiva ( quando possível).
As interpolações não estão só baseadas na altitude, mas em mais inúmeros factores...
Se alguém quer aprofundar, que contacte o staff do INM e pode ser que alguns profs  vos expliquem como foi feito este trabalho, ponto por ponto.
Quanto às estações seria interessante se fossem lá colocadas.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 02:01)

Por acaso tenho alguma curiosidade em saber como foram feitos esses mapas.
Se alguém souber agradeço. Só altitude e cruzamento/extrapolações com leituras também locais com tudo enfiado num qualquer modelo e processado no fim? Ou eventualmente algo de mais sofisticado, recorrendo a sensor de satélite ?


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2008 às 02:05)

Fil disse:


> A média 1961-90 de Janeiro da estação do IM é de 4,5ºC para ser mais exactos, e embora esteja localizada num dos pontos mais quentes da cidade, mesmo que estivesse no ponto mais frio nunca poderia ter uma média de 2ºC. Nem Sória ou Burgos têm essa média.
> 
> Os vales, sejam eles quais forem, pelo menos nesta região, registam sempre as temperaturas mais baixas e regra geral têm sempre médias mais baixas no inverno quando as altitudes são semelhantes. Os pontos mais altos normalmente só registam temperaturas muito baixas (extremas) quando existem fortes advecções de ar frio. Não nos esqueçamos que a temperatura oficial mais baixa registada no passado inverno em Portugal foram os -10,9ºC de Mirandela, que está situada num vale a pouco mais de 200 m e que é mais conhecida por ser provavelmente a cidade mais quente da região Norte durante o verão. A estação que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança tem no seu campus dentro da cidade mas num vale, registou -12ºC. As Penhas Douradas e os seus 1400 m não desceram dos -6ºC.
> 
> ...




Quanto aos vales ou encostas ( sim eu não falei só de vales) também devem existir muitos locais no Douro a atingir valores médios relativamente amenos e mais altos no inverno do que em zonas altas.
Sobretudo os que são relativos ao mencionado neste meu tópico.
Exemplos claros é o de Pinhão com 8, que quase chega à média do Porto para Janeiro.
Também se pode dizer que nas encostas não há grande acumulação de ar frio no inverno ou à noite e aí também se atingem grandes valores no verão...
No fundo, já sabemos que há vales quentes mas mais frios no inverno que em zonas altas, que há encostas mais quentes do que frias ou vice-versa tb, e até que há vales quentes no verão e amenos no inverno.


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2008 às 02:52)

belem disse:


> Eu não disse que não. Eu referi muito especificamente em relação aos locais mencionados... Bom então se Bragança é ligeiramente mais quente do que mencionei, ainda bem, que eu é que não me importo nada. Mas garanto que vi o valor de 2 para Janeiro relativo a Bragança em algum lado para 1961-1990...
> Se calhar a fonte não era boa e eu é que levei com ela...
> Quanto aos vales ou encostas ( sim eu não falei só de vales) existem muitos locais no Douro a atingirem valores médios  amenos e mais altos no inverno do que em zonas altas.
> Sobretudo os que são relativos ao mencionado neste meu tópico.
> ...



Vale e encosta são duas coisas bem diferentes, um vale tem normalmente amplitudes térmicas maiores que as encostas tendo estas temperaturas mais amenas e portanto extremos menores. Eu só comparei os vales a outros relevos de altitude semelhante e nessas ciscunstâncias um vale tem quase sempre médias mais baixas no inverno, no verão um topo em príncipio deve ter médias mais baixas que um vale. Também existem meses em que vales ou zonas planálticas têm médias inferiores a zonas com mais do dobro da altitude como foi o caso de Janeiro de 2005 ou Dezembro de 2001.

Quanto ao Pinhão, está numa margem do Rio Douro ao nível do mar e isso explica a pouca diferença que tem com o Porto. A média deve ser semelhante à da Régua, que tem uma média em Janeiro de 8,1ºC. A estaçao meteorológica do Porto está a maior altitude que a da Régua.

Oliveiras também existem cá para cima, são árvores bem resistentes ao frio. Estão presentes em zonas bem frias e continentais de Espanha! As amendoeiras não conheço, mas tenho aqui em minha casa um cerdeiro que é uma árvore muito "parecida" e tem-se aguentado muito bem  (se bem que eu vivo numa encosta)


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2008 às 19:13)

Tenho dados da estação do Pinhão, mas para a série 1931-1960.


```
média	máxima	Mínima
Janeiro	7,8	12,2	3,3

Julho	25,2	33,5	17,0

Extremos		46,0	-5,0
```


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2008 às 19:15)

Mirandela fica na terra quente, tem uma grande produção de azeitona e registou -10,9ºC em Novembro passado.


----------



## psm (2 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

belem disse:


> Eu nunca disse que vale e encosta eram a mesma coisa.
> Só se fosse doido é que faria tal confusão. Aliás no meu post fiz claramente essas distinções. O que acontece é que as encostas tb aquecem muito ( eu na região do Vale do Guadiana foi onde tive mais calor), sobretudo se viradas para sul, sudeste ( conforme a região o que for mais favorável...)  e com uma constituição pedológica que favoreça a absorção de calor, e de noite não arrefecem muito. E por isso são locais com evidente potencial calorífico.
> Como já disse, não digo que em alguns vales determinados as médias não sejam inferiores em comparação com algumas regiões montanhosas, o que digo é que em outros vales tal como estes mencionados no estudo têm invernos amenos para a região onde se enquadram.
> O Pinhão tem verões bem quentes e demonstra que tb tem invernos amenos, mesmo estando bem no interior ( e num vale lool) , foi a esse ponto a que quis chegar, nada mais...
> ...





É só dar uma achega na questão da litologia, os calcários absorvem mais energia ,e por sua vez também retem mais energia(irradiam) enquanto nas rochas granitoides é o contrario,isto tem haver com densidades, constituição quimica, etc...
Na parte de Estremoz ,sul de Espanha á uma grande quantidade de calcários e mármores.
A litologia, vegetação(mais ou menos) são mais duas variaveis nesta equação de temperaturas altas.

A amendoeira é uma exótica.


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2008 às 23:48)

psm disse:


> É só dar uma achega na questão da litologia, os calcários absorvem mais energia ,e por sua vez também retem mais energia(irradiam) enquanto nas rochas granitoides é o contrario,isto tem haver com densidades, constituição quimica, etc...
> Na parte de Estremoz ,sul de Espanha á uma grande quantidade de calcários e mármores.
> A litologia, vegetação(mais ou menos) são mais duas variaveis nesta equação de temperaturas altas.
> 
> A amendoeira é uma exótica.



Pois, em relação à litologia parece que estamos de acordo.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2008 às 00:06)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso tenho alguma curiosidade em saber como foram feitos esses mapas.
> Se alguém souber agradeço. Só altitude e cruzamento/extrapolações com leituras também locais com tudo enfiado num qualquer modelo e processado no fim? Ou eventualmente algo de mais sofisticado, recorrendo a sensor de satélite ?



Eu dei uma sugestão sincera. Podem ir falar com os autores deste trabalho no INM e quem sabe poderão ter uma resposta.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2008 às 00:09)

A minha postura para já é a de expectativa. Não nego, nem confirmo...Embora as probabilidades de estes mapas terem um conteúdo sério, são bastante reais. Acho é que se tem que aprofundar o assunto e fazer umas medições.


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2008 às 00:43)

O Pinhão, como já tinha referido, tem um inverno ameno devido à sua altitude ao nível do mar. Acho a média normalíssima, é por exemplo mais baixa que a de Braga que é mais alta e mais a norte.

Quanto à oliveira, não falei do seu rendimento produtivo ou económico, apenas disse que ela sobrevive, aparentemente sem problemas, em climas mais frios.

E acho que ninguém disse que Mirandela era o local mais quente do vale do Douro, temos que pedir ao IM que meta uma estação em cada metro quadrado da região para sabermos isso.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2008 às 01:21)

Fil disse:


> O Pinhão, como já tinha referido, tem um inverno ameno devido à sua altitude ao nível do mar. Acho a média normalíssima, é por exemplo mais baixa que a de Braga que é mais alta e mais a norte.
> 
> Quanto à oliveira, não falei do seu rendimento produtivo ou económico, apenas disse que ela sobrevive, aparentemente sem problemas, em climas mais frios.
> 
> E acho que ninguém disse que Mirandela era o local mais quente do vale do Douro, temos que pedir ao IM que meta uma estação em cada metro quadrado da região para sabermos isso.




Então para mim tanto me faz que Pinhão ou a Ribeira do Zacarias fique ao nível do mar, nós aqui falámos foi em vales do Douro, se tão a 300 metros ou a 0 metros é secundário e não tem a haver com o cerne da discussão.

Braga é mais quente no inverno porque está mais próxima do mar, como é óbvio e logo tb é mais fria no verão, como é óbvio, é um assunto vazio e sem interesse para o que estamos aqui a falar (que é  imagine-se comparar os invernos das terras altas transmontanas com os das terras baixas). Parece que estou a lidar com assuntos de leigos para gente que aparenta ser informada.

Eu sei que não disse que Mirandela era o mais quente, o que eu não percebi é porque vieram aqui pôr Mirandela como exemplo, se ela não se enquadra nas características que coloquei aqui no meu tópico, que é referente aos locais onde se podem atingir os 50 graus ( ver título...).
Existem os mapas do INMG que falam das temperaturas de inverno em toda região transmontana e dá para ver claramente uma distinção e  demarcação entre zonas mais altas e frias em relação às zonas mais quentes e baixas ( não digo que seja regra, mas em relação às regiões quentes que falo aqui não foge à regra).

A mim tanto me faz que a oliveira viva mal e porcamente nos altos da serra, o que falei foi em valores óptimos para o seu desenvolvimento não em hipóteses...

Em relação à sugestão ( que é a gozar só pode) de pedir ao INM para pôr uma estação em cada m2 eu acho que nem me vou dar ao trabalho de responder. Eu  optaria antes por uma estratégia mais séria que é estudar o potencial de um certo local e fazer lá medições.


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2008 às 03:05)

belem disse:


> Então para mim tanto me faz que Pinhão ou a Ribeira do Zacarias fique ao nível do mar, nós aqui falámos foi em vales do Douro, se tão a 300 metros ou a 0 metros é secundário e não tem a haver com o cerne da discussão.
> 
> Braga é mais quente no inverno porque está mais próxima do mar, como é óbvio e logo tb é mais fria no verão, como é óbvio, é um assunto vazio e sem interesse para o que estamos aqui a falar (que é  imagine-se comparar os invernos das terras altas transmontanas com os das terras baixas). Parece que estou a lidar com assuntos de leigos para gente que aparenta ser informada.



Tinhas ou não dito que o Pinhão tinha um inverno ameno? Eu apenas disse que esse inverno ameno era devido a estar ao nível do mar e isso não é secundário porque um vale a essa altitude tem óbviamente médias mais altas que um vale a 300 m. A comparação com Braga foi apenas para tentar provar que a média invernal do Pinhão é normal e não acima ou abaixo do que seria expectável.



belem disse:


> Eu sei que não disse que Mirandela era o mais quente, o que eu não percebi é porque vieram aqui pôr Mirandela como exemplo, se ela não se enquadra nas características que coloquei aqui no meu tópico, que é referente aos locais onde se podem atingir os 50 graus ( ver título...).
> Existem os mapas do INMG que falam das temperaturas de inverno em toda região transmontana e dá para ver claramente uma distinção e  demarcação entre zonas mais altas e frias em relação às zonas mais quentes e baixas ( não digo que seja regra, mas em relação às regiões quentes que falo aqui não foge à regra).



Se fores atrás e leres tudo de novo verás o porquê de se ter falado de Mirandela, e não foi por ser exemplo do que mais quente se pode encontrar na região.



belem disse:


> A mim tanto me faz que a oliveira viva mal e porcamente nos altos da serra, o que falei foi em valores óptimos para o seu desenvolvimento não em hipóteses...



Não disseste isso explicitamente, ninguém é adivinho.



belem disse:


> Em relação à sugestão ( que é a gozar só pode) de pedir ao INM para pôr uma estação em cada m2 eu acho que nem me vou dar ao trabalho de responder. Eu  optaria antes por uma estratégia mais séria que é estudar o potencial de um certo local e fazer lá medições.



Boa sorte então, que esse local corresponda às tuas expectativas...


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2008 às 03:26)

Fil disse:


> Tinhas ou não dito que o Pinhão tinha um inverno ameno? Eu apenas disse que esse inverno ameno era devido a estar ao nível do mar e isso não é secundário porque um vale a essa altitude tem óbviamente médias mais altas que um vale a 300 m. A comparação com Braga foi apenas para tentar provar que a média invernal do Pinhão é normal e não acima ou abaixo do que seria expectável.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eu tinha era dito é que haviam regiões do Vale do Douro que tinham o inverno relativamente ameno. Pinhão era apenas um exemplo... Existem outros pontos nesta região que não estão ao nível do mar mas que também apresentam invernos amenos.
Eu sei que a média de janeiro para Pinhão é normal e não acima ou abaixo do que é expectável. E por isso mesmo que isto é contrário ao que andaram praí a dizer, que nos sítios mais quentes se registavam o extremo no inverno para o mais frio. Isto não funciona assim! A continentalidade existe, mas a correlação não é feita só assim. Existem inúmeros factores já nomeados: exposição,solos,relevo e sua disposição,etc,etc,etc...
Logo se a média de Janeiro é normal e não abaixo, então só me dá razão...

O exemplo de Mirandela foi dado para provar o que não existe... Basicamente foi uma confusão que se fez entre diferentes regiões do Vale do Douro. Neste tópico e já o mencionei « N» vezes, fiz distinção entre vales com diferentes comportamentos de temperatura e os a que me refiro especificamente são os das zonas mais quentes ( como aliás está claro no desenrolar de todo o tópico). Mirandela não se enquadra entre estes e portanto é irrelevante falar do que lá acontece...

Em relação às oliveiras, referi logo no início que vingavam nas zonas baixas do Douro, não foi para certamente se subentender que lá porque cresciam nas montanhas, que isso climaticamente  também era bom para elas, faço-me entender? A zona baixa do Douro tem uma forte tendência mediterrânica exemplo do qual a oliveira é o expoente máximo e sempre foi a referência para essa região. A amendoeira é igualmente ou mais frágil que a oliveira.
Nos planaltos transmontanos a mediterranicidade dá origem a uma evidente continentalidade e aí essas plantas não têm o mesmo vigor, em geral.

Não restam grandes dúvidas que o local irá corresponder ao que penso. Eu no vale do Guadiana fiquei surpreendido e não tive nos sítios mais favoráveis.
Foi preciso vir cá o André para alguém respeitar um pouco o que disse. Mas agora vieram com essa teoria de que os planaltos/ zonas altas têm melhores invernos que as zonas baixas mais quentes do Douro. E isso comigo não pega.


----------



## Fil (4 Jul 2008 às 02:09)

Pinhão não tem um inverno ameno, tem o inverno normal para a sua localização *ao nível do mar*. Essas outras localidades mais altas terão certamente um inverno mais frio que localidades como o Pinhão ou a Régua que estão ao nível do mar, se para ti é ameno é apenas a tua opinião. Ninguém disse que os locais mais quentes automáticamente serão os mais frios no inverno, isso é ridiculo e precisas de ler as coisas com mais atenção. O que se falou foi em extremos de temperatura, e nesse contexto é que foi mencionada Mirandela que registou no passado inverno a mais baixa temperatura em Portugal, sendo ao mesmo tempo a cidade mais quente da região Norte no verão.

Quanto às oliveiras, como já tinha dito ninguém é adivinho. Elas vingam nas zonas baixas do Douro, mas também podem vingar por aqui ("aqui" não significa "altos da serra" ). Ao contrário do que tinhas dito numa mensagem anterior, elas não são plantadas nesta zona para fins estéticos mas sim para a produção de azeite ou azeitona. Existe um olival perto de onde eu trabalho, e as oliveiras parecem de muito boa saúde. Mas já todos sabemos que no Alto Douro elas crescem melhor.

Ainda bem que não te restam dúvidas quanto ao local. Lembra-te que se há alguém aqui com algo a provar és tu. O André fez um excelente trabalho ao trazer-nos os mapas, agora resta seres tu a trazer-nos a informação de como eles foram feitos e a que período se referem.



belem disse:


> Mas agora vieram com essa teoria de que os planaltos/ zonas altas têm melhores invernos que as zonas baixas mais quentes do Douro. E isso comigo não pega.



 Desculpa lá mas podes citar onde é que alguém disse isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2008 às 10:50)

Não sabia bem onde colocar isto, mas aqui fica 





















Link


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2008 às 10:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sabia bem onde colocar isto, mas aqui fica



Parece interessante  Mas não se vêm bem as legendas. Não dá para pôr um pouco maior ?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2008 às 11:03)

Vince disse:


> Parece interessante  Mas não se vêm bem as legendas. Não dá para pôr um pouco maior ?



A resolução é pouca, o máximo que posso fazer é como está agora


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

Excelente grandes mapas ..xD Vila pouca de aguiar entre 12,5 e 15 xD, e entre os 1200 mm e 1400 mm de precipitacao xD ehehehe


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 14:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sabia bem onde colocar isto, mas aqui fica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considero este gráfico um elemento bastante importante para a discussão, uma vez que compara directamente as normais climáticas de duas localidades já tantas vezes mencionadas nesta discussão:
Régua e Pinhão.

Em relação à precipitação, tenho também um gráfico da precipitação média anual para o Continente, com uma boa resulução. É do mesmo género dos gráficos que postei sobre a temperatura, e também datam da mesma altura - 2002.

Aliás, foi com ambos os gráficos que mais ou menos descrevi o clima no lugar onde moro, aqui no fórum.


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2008 às 20:04)

Na zona quente do Douro, existem vários locais que excedem os 16 graus em média anual ( Pinhão é um exemplo). Não sei qual o limite, porque não há dados suficientes, 
Já vi 2 mapas diferentes detalhados que descrevem a precipitação média anual neste região.
Vou entar colocar o outro e assim pode-se comparar.


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

Se possível queria manter a temática apresentada neste tópico relacionada com o que é nele discutido. Mais de 50 ºc em Portugal? Sim ou não e porquê. Zonas quentes onde se possam atingir valores altos em torno dos 50ºc. 
Não tenho interesse no comportamento de outros vales ou regiões, embora apenas se possa comparar (sem qualquer produtividade contudo), não se pode extrapolar a realidade Mirandela ou Vilariça ( por ex.) para todas as outras zonas baixas. Que acontece num lado pode ou não(e muitas vezes não acontece) acontecer no outro.
Por isso assuntos off topic, vou tentar evitá-los ao máximo.
Se me ajudarem nisso agradeço.


----------



## psm (4 Jul 2008 às 21:03)

Eu vou dar a minha opinião.
Antes da construção da barragem do alqueva,era em algumas partes do rio Guadiana,mas agora deve ser numas das depressões junto á Amareleja.


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2008 às 21:19)

Em relação ao mapa das precipitações para o Alto Douro, aqui vai um colocado por Dan:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/local-mais-seco-de-portugal-1408.html

Alguns locais do Douro apresentam menos de 300 mm.
Não sei é se alguns deles coincidem com as regiões mais quentes.


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

psm disse:


> Eu vou dar a minha opinião.
> Antes da construção da barragem do alqueva,era em algumas partes do rio Guadiana,mas agora deve ser numas das depressões junto á Amareleja.



Sim é uma zona com potencial.
Penso que nas zonas mais quentes do vale do Guadiana também pode atingir tais valores.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

belem disse:


> Em relação ao mapa das precipitações para o Alto Douro, aqui vai um colocado por Dan:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/local-mais-seco-de-portugal-1408.html
> 
> ...



As áreas mais quentes coincidem com os locais mais secos, mas também esses mapas não nos permitem provar grande coisa relativamente á possibilidade de existir um local que possa ter registado um valor de 50ºC. 

Não será com mapas que se pode provar essa afirmação, só mesmo com alguns registos.

Eu acho esse valor um pouco elevado.


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2008 às 01:03)

Dan disse:


> As áreas mais quentes coincidem com os locais mais secos, mas também esses mapas não nos permitem provar grande coisa relativamente á possibilidade de existir um local que possa ter registado um valor de 50ºC.
> 
> Não será com mapas que se pode provar essa afirmação, só mesmo com alguns registos.
> 
> Eu acho esse valor um pouco elevado.



Coincidem? E porquê?
Eu sei que estes mapas não permitem provar essa afirmação, eu apenas estava a verificar níveis de precipitação e localizar locais com bom potencial.
Concordo que só com registos, mas a possibilidade existe e não é pequena. E aliás é por isso mesmo que estou a pesquisar, que é para fazer os registos.
Acha esse valor um pouco elevado tendo em conta o quê? A localização?


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2008 às 01:51)

belem disse:


> Eu já disse que achei a média de Pinhão de inverno normal e não tão fria como disseram. Aí não vejo aonde tenha dito que era algo de especial...
> Aliás existem definições internacionais ( não sei se será segundo Koppen) para invernos amenos e são valores iguais ou acima de 8 ºc  e verões quentes serão iguais ou acima de 22ºc...
> A minha opinião não interessa por isso não opinei, apenas segui  a lógica. Coisa que outras pessoas têm vindo aqui a fazer no meu tópico é opinar muito, sem contudo lhe acrescentar nada de útil.
> Eu li tudo com muita atenção... Então você diz uma coisa e a seguir diz outra? Perguntou-me quem é que me disse que nas regiões mais quentes do Douro tb era onde fazia mais frio e diz isto:«Mirandela que registou no passado inverno a mais baixa temperatura em Portugal, sendo ao mesmo tempo a cidade mais quente da região Norte no verão.»
> ...



Ninguém disse que Pinhão tinha uma média fria, irra! Sempre a colocar coisas que ninguém disse na boca dos outros... 

Mas desde quando dizer que Mirandela teve no inverno passado a temperatura mínima de Portugal (facto) é o mesmo que dizer que é nas regiões mais quentes do Douro que faz mais frio? Simplesmente ridículo, se isso é ler com atenção então não sei... Pela segunda vez, Mirandela apenas foi mencionada num off-topic que houve como exemplo de temperaturas extremas em vales. Vale?

Se tu falaste das oliveiras para dar ênfase à mediterranicidade do Alto Douro, eu falei que por aqui também as há. Dá-me igual se dão mais ou menos azeite. Dizer que elas vingam não significa necessáriamente dizer onde elas se desenvolvem melhor no sentido de "competição", pois aqui elas também se desenvolvem bem.



belem disse:


> Eu a provar?   O quê? A você? Se alguém  tem algo a provar em relação aos mapas das temperaturas das médias que o André colocou aqui FOI QUEM OS FEZ E NÃO EU, como é natural. E esse alguém tem conhecimentos de sobra para pôr a qualquer um de nós envergonhado. São professores que trabalham no INM. Qualquer dúvida, ( como já disse) e para quem tem o interesse em saber a verdade, faça o favor de ir ao INM e apresentar o assunto. Eu não tenho para nada a provar a ninguém. Ao início vieram tantos aqui pôr em causa tudo o que dizia ( não digo que seja você) e agora vejamos se todos continuam com essa posição? Sabe,conheço bem o país onde vivo.
> 
> As letras maiusculas foram para dar ênfase e não para gritar.



Vamos lá ver, então dizes que não tens nada a provar (de forma arrogante, quis-me parecer...) e já em mensagens anteriores e agora novamente convidas-nos a nós a ir ou a telefonar para o IM sobre os mapas? Nenhum de nós aqui tem que ir perguntar coisa nenhuma, tu é que abriste o tópico, tu é que pareces ser o interessado. Ia-me eu dar ao trabalho para provar a tua tese? Se queres dar alguma credibilidade a esses mapas vai lá tu, não basta engraxares os sapatos a esses professores  até porque ninguém aqui se anda a gabar de ter conhecimentos, isto é um fórum de entusiastas...

De qualquer maneira esses mapas não provam que faz 50ºC em Portugal, só uma estação meteorológica o pode provar.

Pelos vistos já houve 2 ou 3 pessoas que trouxeram mais a este tópico que simples opiniões e suposições, obrigado a eles


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2008 às 03:51)

Fil disse:


> Ninguém disse que Pinhão tinha uma média fria, irra! Sempre a colocar coisas que ninguém disse na boca dos outros...
> 
> Mas desde quando dizer que Mirandela teve no inverno passado a temperatura mínima de Portugal (facto) é o mesmo que dizer que é nas regiões mais quentes do Douro que faz mais frio? Simplesmente ridículo, se isso é ler com atenção então não sei... Pela segunda vez, Mirandela apenas foi mencionada num off-topic que houve como exemplo de temperaturas extremas em vales. Vale?
> 
> ...




Eu apenas lancei o mote para a possibilidade de fazerem 50ºc e coloquei na mesa o que havia.
Foi interessante porque com isso foi possível aprender muita coisa nova. Já percebi, por exemplo, que o dado de Riodades carece de confirmação oficial e deve ser mais provavelmente erróneo devido às deficientes condições de medição.
Depois foi a novidade dos mapas do INM, que foram uma lufada de ar fresco para o nosso estado de conhecimento sobre este tema... E atenção que eu não disse que esses mapas provavam que faziam 50 graus, o que disse é que serviam para aumentar os conhecimentos ou pelo menos motivar uma investigação, sobre as regiões mais quentes no verão, que aparentemente poderão ser significativamente mais quentes do que se pensava.
Claro que só com registos oficiais e confirmados é que tal ordem de valores tem credibilidade,
Mas muita gente inviabilizou logo de início a simples possibilidade de fazerem 50 graus em Portugal, colocando tal discussão ao ridículo...
E isso é que é realmente pena que assim seja...  Porque se isto é um forum de entusiastas, então que haja uma melhor abertura em relação a estes temas.
De resto, se não gostam, ou criticam de forma construtiva ou então, ignoram.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

belem disse:


> Na zona quente do Douro, existem vários locais que excedem os 16 graus em média anual ( Pinhão é um exemplo). Não sei qual o limite, porque não há dados suficientes, mas pelos que já existem, pode-se por a hipótese de  um valor bem acima dos 16...
> Já vi 2 mapas diferentes detalhados que descrevem a precipitação média anual neste região.
> Vou entar colocar o outro e assim pode-se comparar.



Para não fugir ainda mais ao tema do tópico: "*Mais de 50ºC em Portugal?*", resolvi postar o mapa da precipitação média anual da região de Trás-os-montes e Alto Douro no tópico "*Local mais seco de Portugal*".


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

AnDré disse:


> Para não fugir ainda mais ao tema do tópico: "*Mais de 50ºC em Portugal?*", resolvi postar o mapa da precipitação média anual da região de Trás-os-montes e Alto Douro no tópico "*Local mais seco de Portugal*".




Eu sei e fizeste tu mto bem.  
E queria dizer ao Fil que lamento a situação anterior de desentendimento.
A internet não ajuda em nada há sempre muitas confusões.
Aposto que se as coisas fossem ditas pessoalmente o ambiente era descontraído e alegre.


----------



## J.S. (6 Jul 2008 às 14:56)

Oke,

Desculpa, mas quando eu nao sei as palavras vou escrever em Inlges (espero que voces percebem esta lingua, porque em Portugues custo muito tempo para mim para escrever o que eu quero dizer..).

1) Riodades: acho que quase todas as registos < 1900 sao muito dudosas. Tal como em Sevilha, onde a estacao esteve em um jardim.....Por exemplo.
Outra coisa e a qualidade das instrumentas.

2) A INM Espanhola escreve que em Cazalla, o registo do 1926 de 48,0 C tambem e dusodosa pela instrumentacao. Acho que isto e uma coisa que nao so existe na Espanha...

3) Oke, 47,3 C 1 agosto 2003 na Amareleja. Amareleja nao fica numa lugar tao alta. A 185 m...o vale de Ardila (?) a 7 kilometros mais no sul esta numa altidude entre 125 e 150 (Google Earth). 


Pooh: in English now..

The temperature falls 0,6 C with every 100m higher up in the atmosphere. In the summer, in dry conditions this however rises to 0,8 or 0,9 C. This also happens in Portugal, I have read this in a bok called "O ritmo climatico e a paisagem". 
Near Moura the heigt is 90 metres, but Moura is alredy more to the west where tempeatures where somewhat lower that day (although Coruche also read 46,1 C, not sure). 

Well, given this method, the highest possible temperature must have been around 48,0 C in some places, near the Ardila river.


Near Mertola, the story is somewhat different. Mertola Vale Formosa stations is at 192 m height, while the valley next to it is at 25 m or even less. But here, the average temperature in july (max) is 32,8 C. Lower than 34,0 C at Amareleja. So add 1,2 to 1,5 C for the valley and you get about the same temperatures as Amaraleja on average, at best....

The driest, most inland places at lower altitudes are the warmest places. being more to the south helpes alos, as the air at 850 hPA is warmer there than more to the north. If the country is extremely dry AND reflective (ie: sandy soil) than the energy from the sun is not used partially to evaporation. There is next to nothing to evaporate! So all of it is used to warm the air.

Another point is being (if possible) next to mountains, that are situated "nicely". They can cause fohn in prevailing winds and/or block maritime influences. 

I for one do not believe that the warmest parts of Portugal are found near Rosmanhinhal or in valleys in the Douro. Although stations are lacking, we have some comparison in Spain. For instance: Coria. Although it is at 220 m and a little higher than parts of the tejo more westwards, it is again not much higher and it is more inland. I looked at Extremadura many times in past summers on the INM pages. Coria is not warmer than Badajoz Talavera station. Indeed, it is always a few degress cooler. The Spanish Metoffice states that the warmest parts in Spain are situated in the lower paerts of the Guadalquivir basin and Las Vegas bajaz del Guadiana (entre Badajoz e Merida). Not elsewhere.

If we add it all up, I think the warmest place in Portugal is found in the southeast in the lower lying parts that are dry and sheltered from the sea.

If i take this into account, there are a few possibilities.

1) south of Serra Adica, east of Vila Verde de Ficalho. Why? The wind is predomantely NW in the summer. Ficalho is 500+ metres high. The valley near Rosal de la Frontera is at 170 m height. Air is very dry here in NW winds. Southern winds are less favourable though.

2) North of the same ridge, at the same heigth just north of Sobral de Adica. At 170 m height it is enclosed and (probably) very dry. Almost no trees to be seen is this flat countryside (look at google, land is scorched!).


3) Near Barrancos. Valley is again 180-185 m high, but also enclosed and even more inland. Seems to be less dry though with much more trees though...

4) Valley near Moura, but less dry, close to Alqueva with NW winds cools a bit may be. But at 90m still a candidate.

Finally: you cannot compare Spanish climate statistics with Portuguese ones now directly. Portuguese are from 1961-1990 and Spanish from 1971-2000. In that time, the average daytime max has risen by as much as 1,4 C in the summer in the south of the peninsula and 1 C elsewhere (according to research)!

Could someone look up the average max temps at talavera la Reall (Badajoz) from 1961-1990? I could not find it on the net...

So 34,0 C in Amareleja now translates into...(we have to guess again!) somehwere between 34,8 and 35,5 C. 
If you compare the averag motnh maxima in the summers between Badajoz and Amareleja in recent years, which is possible via www.weeronline.nl and the agroclimatic report on the IM Portugal site, you'll see that Amareleja is consistently and clearly warmer than Badajoz Talavera. Also than Sevilla in most cases. 

Badajoz has 34,3 in july, Sevilla 35,3 (? tablada aeropuerto). Amareleja therefore now seems to have an average in the range of 35,0 -35,5 C. Which is special, as I looked up the situation of all Sevillan stations and they are indeed IN the city or very, very nearby. Even more so for Badajoz Universidad and Instituto...look at the coordenates 9Spainish IM site) and look on the map of google earth. IN the city!!

Moron is better situated and reads 34,3 C. But again: at 87 m somewhat higher...

So suppose Amareleja tops at 35,5. In the valley this will be somewhat higher, but probably below 36,0 C. Still, this makes it one of the warmest places in Europe.

Finally: the Spanish stations ARE located in the lowest parts of the valley, so you won't find stations that are a lot warmer there. 
The agrocliatic stations in Spain are even less well managed. I have seen many pictures of them and they are sheltered many times by buildings, trees, not on grass at all etc etc. So Hornachuelos, which is at 37,8 in july is still "muy dudosa" in my opinion...In recent years, we had extreme temperatues there in very unlikely places like Cazorla (high!!) and Jativa. In both cases, these INM stations where very bad situated and replaced. They do not read these absurd temperatures anymore.

It remains guessing. I am still inclined to palce a station near Sobral de Adica, valley entre Moura e Barrancos! I am now trying to use a Meteohub so we could read it out online! But help from some local with internet would come in very handy. Isn't there a member near Amareleja for instance who can help me??? Who knows some farmer over there that can help? 

Best regards and sorry for the English.

Jorge


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 16:18)

Excelente intervenção Jorge, com que eu concordo plenamente.
Quanto a Badajoz/Tavalera só consigo encontrar as temperaturas a partir de  01/1973 até hoje (07/2008) no NNDC/CDO.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2008 às 16:33)

sim tambem concordo, os argumentos sao razoaveis e tambem nao me parece nada provavel que o local mais quente de portugal seja no NE, e sim sem duvida concordo com algures no alentejo, e gostei bastante da "paciencia" para casos locais concretos apresentados 

e sim isto é mto importante pois sabemos que cada local tem caracteristicas muito particulares, e para cada situaçao especifica..
so uma certa cautela a fazer "extrapolaçoes" de medias dos locais, usando os tais gradientes termicos com descida de altitude, nao que esteja errado o principio mas uma certa cautela..

so digo isto pois por este principio e pelos valores e medias e por este raciocinio dificilmente se iria arriscar uma estimativa no famoso extremo absoluto da cidade de Faro  num dia de Julho (penso eu) ha poucos anos.. certo? 


mas regra geral sim, parecem-me os melhores argumentos ate agora apresentados neste topico


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2008 às 21:42)

Excelente intervenção.
Regarding Mertola, you  are only giving the temperatures from there, but I mentioned that was on the Guadiana Valley that was proven to be much warmer.

I looked to the valley nearby Cerejais and it is extremely dry  and poor in vegetation. I think some northeast parts may reach also good temperatures.
You should remember that in Portugal  ( continental) is in northeast that´s drier , more far from the sea and on which you have more mountain barriers to protect the places from west wind influence.

In California is not in the extreme south that´s warmer, but in a low valley located between mountains, ( Death Valley). Of course isn´t the same as here in Portugal, but is just an example, of that in better placed places higher temperatures can be reached, and not only in the south.

Your arguement about meteorological stations may be true, but remember that many meteorological data collected in the past would have to be deleted and I´m not sure if some people defends that.
I think that the reason and the rigour are more important, so maybe would be a tough but fair position.

I think that this a bit complex matter for simple discussion here on the web.
I think (as I suggested),only with some collected data we can start to have a more serious conclusion.
So I´m trying to work on that. Not too much time for now.


----------



## J.S. (8 Jul 2008 às 00:04)

belem disse:


> Excelente intervenção.
> A melhor que já vi aqui ( e foi produtiva...).
> Eu de facto nunca aleguei que local mais quente seria no NE, mas penso que alguns vales podem atingir valores elevados.
> Em inglês aqui para o nosso amigo Jorge:
> ...


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2008 às 00:49)

> Em geral?



Eu estive numa depressão, junto a Mértola e o calor que se fazia lá sentir era bem mais elevado do que em Mértola. Apenas queria referir que perto de Mértola há locais bem mais quentes. Pelo que tenho visto Mértola, muito provavelmente, nem sequer fica na região mais quente do Guadiana e essas temperaturas foram registadas numa fase que nem sequer era a mais quente (isto foi só há pouco mais de uma semana). Penso que em locais mais quentes e em épocas mais favoráveis, valores bem interessantes poderão ser registados.



> Sim, mas a area esta mais pequeno e geralmente o T 850 Hpa esta mais baixa. E possivel, mas nao e muito provavel....Porque? Mirandela esta so a
> 30 km deste vale, a 230 m. Portanto: 100 mais alto. A media das maximas la e de 31,7 C em Julho. 30 km mais ao sul (mas nao 30 km mais ao interior!) e 100 m mais baixa > 35 C??? Penso que nao. 33 ou 34 talvez.



Mirandela não fica a 30 km de Cerejais.
Fica a mais distância.
As diferenças são grandes,entre ambos os locais.
Estive a ver no Google Earth o vale que fica perto de Cerejais ( junto a uma ribeira algo seca) e é inacreditavelmente seco. Até parece um pequeno deserto. Fica um pouco abaixo de Cerejais ( em latitude)



> Death Valley e uma coisa bem diferente! Muito baixa, plano e extremadamente seca! O solo la e de sal, branco com uma reflecção enorme.
> HA muitas estacoes mais pertos, como esta de Mirandela, talvez Pinhão ou em Espanha Coria que estao em a mesma situacao, mais ao interior etcetc e não ha uma que ultrapassa os 34 C como Tmedia das maximas....



Eu sei que é diferente. Eu só estava a dar um exemplo, que por ficar a sul nem sempre é sinónimo de ser mais quente. Latitude não é tudo. Há inúmeros factores. Até  a pedologia  influencia e de que maneira.



> Just for fun: look up the warmest month ever in Badajoz on the spanish IM site. I think it is the University or Instituto....do you know what the highest average over there has been for one month??? 42,6 C in 1866. Just another exapmle of riduculous measuring if we see that Cordoba os always clearly warmer nowadays and Cordoba never reached higher than 39,5 in 1994...
> This gives you another indication about the quality of the data back then.



Eu sei. Por isso mesmo referi que possivelmente é necessária uma reforma de vários aspectos na meteorologia actual. Uma delas é não dar crédito a alguns registos antigos. Possivelmente  o de Riodades ou outros até menos polémicos! 



> Hmmmm....that would end all discussions. You can only discuss about things that have not been proven. if it is a fact, than what is there to discuss about. May be methodology of study etc. Which is common in science



Eu abri este tópico para expôr este assunto: Será possível ou não os 50 graus? Foi para ouvir a opinião das pessoas e recolher o máximo de informação possível.
A metodologia também é uma tema que me interessa.



> Entao...Mertola. Nao comprendo o que tu queres dizer...A estacao Mertola Vale Formosa esta numa altitude de 192 m. E o vale aos 25. Portanto:
> 192-25=167m diferenca. 0,8* 1,67= 1,34 C. A media das maximas a 192 m em Julho esta 32,8 C...+ 1,34 = 34,1 C. Entre 1961-1990. E isto e no vale que esta muito perto da esta estacao...
> 
> Depois, temos Beja com varias estações. Todos registraram 32,5 a 32,8 C. A 250 m de alitidude...o vale ao leste destas estações esta aos 50-75 m...
> 200 m mais baixa. 2* 0,8 C = 1,6 C mais alta 32,8 + 1,6 = 34,4 C....Talvez, porque o vale tambem e mais no lesta, portanto mais no interior + 0,6 C...35,0 C ou um pouco mais.



Não podes fazer cálculos assim... A altitude não é tudo. A exposição, a vegetação, a pedologia, são factores que influenciam e muito a temperatura.
Existem regiões encaixadas entre montes, muito aquecidas porque não há vento e com um solo que absorve muito o calor. Locais destes os há também no Douro e no Tejo( bem no interior, perto de Rosmaninhal). Quem já lá foi ( Tejo interior) falou do calor forte que faz lá. E os dados do INM confirmam que é bem provável que haja ali uma região bem quente.



> Esta interpolação esta claro: a area com Tmax media no mes mais quente
> > 34 C e muito grande no vale do Guadiana. Quase todo o vale regista esta temperatura. Tambem ha o isothermica de > 35 C. Mas de acordo: no vale de douro tambem ha uma pequenha area com esta temperatura....
> 
> Segundo este livro, no vale do tejo ha so uma area com > 34 C, mas não com > 35 C...
> ...



Pois infelizmente esse estudo não analisa a diferenciação local. Existem várias interpretações para as temperaturas médias máximas de verão em Portugal. A mais recente foi a que o André postou aqui. Foi feito pelo IMN de Portugal referente ao período 1961-1990 para as médias de Junho, Julho e Agosto. Podes ver os mapas estão um pouco atrás. Já tem em conta um pouco mais a diferenciação local.




> so um dia, eu se. Mas e claro que os meteorologistas ou climatologistas estiveram completamente incorrecto sobre as isothermicas na sudoueste da Peninsula esta dia. Cordoba e Sevilha foram so islas de calor, exactemente ou que muita gente pensem em geral. O vale do Guadiana foi um grande area com mais calor...
> 
> 
> Pronto: acho que devemos instalar algumas estacoes nesta area , a menos latidude que Amareleja o num lugar mais encaixada e vamos a ver.
> ...



 Portugal nesse aspecto é que está um pouco atrasado (sem estações).
Quanto ao projecto vamos a isso. Tempo se não há arranja-se...
Podes responder em inglês para ser mais rápido e fácil para ti.
Se for mais fácil ler em inglês também, passo a responder em inglês.
Fica bem.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2008 às 11:49)

Boas!

Em primeiro lugar devo dizer que estou impressionado com a qualidade da discussão em torno deste tema e das fundamentações apresentadas. Parabéns a todos 

Mas deixem-me só debruçar um pouco sobre o aspecto mais "didáctico" desta temática:

Quando nos debruçamos numa busca dos 50ºC em Portugal, por mais científico que possa ser o nosso interesse temos que ter em conta que um numero de factores imenso pode entrar na equação. Muitos já foram referidos... A sensação que tenho é que podemos atingir valores de 50ºC em áreas absolutamente mínimas! Já temos um pouco essa noção ao ver em mapas distância que se cifrarão em intervalos menores que 10 km... Agora imaginem a situação no terreno em si... Em centenas de metros poderemos ter diferenças, quer no tipo de vegetação, diferente circulação do ar, etc, etc...
Questiono-me: Uma medição isolada será tão significativa assim? O ideal seria ter vários pontos de medição em cada local e estabelecer médias... Ora isto é um trabalho titânico!

Enfim... sonhar um pouco e lançar ideias já é um começo! Só assim é possível começar


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2008 às 12:32)

É mais ou menos isso que eu penso. Até que ponto é significativo o registo de um valor de 50ºC num vale encaixado e muito estreito. Seria quase como os valores muito elevados que se obtêm nas estações urbanas resultado da contaminação da radiação por parte do solo impermeabilizado e dos próprios edifícios.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jul 2008 às 12:59)

Estou vendo por aí alguns cálculos a repensar..

Penso que o gradiente térmico (adiabático) vertical globalmente aceite é de 0.65ºC/100m, e não de 0.8ºC/100m! 

Pode variar entre 0.5ºC/100m (ar condensado de humidade) e 1.0ºC/100m (ar seco, sem humidade), mas para cálculos gerais aceita-se o gradiente térmico de 0.65ºC/100m.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2008 às 13:49)

vendo por outro prisma

nao me parece dificil obter valores de 50º, entao pronto, vamos ao alentejo profundo a amareleja em dia de muito calor, e montemos uma estaçao na zona mais urbanizada que encontremos, se calhar nao sera dificil.

acho que o que esta aqui em causa é se seria possivel medir 50º em "condiçoes padrao"..
ai de acordo com os argumentos mais recentes temos os sitios onde mais provavel (se possivel na verdade...)

quanto a questao do vitamos da relevancia desse valor em termos climatologicos.. realmente mesmo que fosse possivel medir esse valor em condiçoes padrao, nao teria mto significado, 45º ou 50º em pleno alentejo, é sempre calor de dar cabo das pessoas, por isso, nao é assim tao relevante, ate pq a ser atingido, alem de ser rarissimo, seria em pontos MUITO LOCALIZADOS e se calhar sem ninguem.. ou seja que nao demonstrariam o clima da regiao envolvente.. logo a relevancia nao é mta em termos praticos... 

agora em termos de "curiosidade" e mesmo em termos de "almanaque", acho que se acontecesse conseguir-se medir um valor desses numa estaçao com localizaçao credivel seria de facto um marco bastante relevante e importante


mas mesmo depois de o conseguir.. a parte de comprovar a fiabilidade dos dados, etc etc.. vinha ai uma outra luta a seguir


----------



## J.S. (9 Jul 2008 às 00:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou vendo por aí alguns cálculos a repensar..
> 
> Penso que o gradiente térmico (adiabático) vertical globalmente aceite é de 0.65ºC/100m, e não de 0.8ºC/100m!
> 
> Pode variar entre 0.5ºC/100m (ar condensado de humidade) e 1.0ºC/100m (ar seco, sem humidade), mas para cálculos gerais aceita-se o gradiente térmico de 0.65ºC/100m.



Segundo Ribeiro e Daveau, em Portugal no Verao esta entre 0,6C no oeste, perto do mar ate 0,9/1,0 C no leste, nas regioes mais continentais.


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2008 às 02:17)

Alvalade do Sado no Alentejo registou 47,0 no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003.


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2008 às 19:59)

belem disse:


> Alvalade do Sado no Alentejo registou 47,0 no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003.



Muito interessante essa informação 

A estação meteorológica de Alvalade deve ficar a uma latitude de 50 / 60m.

A estação meteorológica de Beja, com 246m de altitude, registou nesse dia 45,4ºC.

Alguém sabe a altitude da estação meteorológica de Amareleja?


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2008 às 22:15)

Dan disse:


> Alguém sabe a altitude da estação meteorológica de Amareleja?



Está a 192 m, à latitude 38º 13' N e longitude 7º 13' W.


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2008 às 23:04)

Fil disse:


> Está a 192 m, à latitude 38º 13' N e longitude 7º 13' W.


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2008 às 02:19)

Dan disse:


> Muito interessante essa informação
> 
> A estação meteorológica de Alvalade deve ficar a uma latitude de 50 / 60m.
> 
> ...



Sim, Alvalade está a baixa altitude, mas por outro lado, está mais exposto aos ventos marítimos, do que outras localidades no interior.


----------



## abrantes (31 Jul 2008 às 17:45)

Aqui no na cidade do Rio ja tivemos mais de 43.


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2008 às 01:30)

No dia 1 de Agosto de 2003, em Serpa foram registados 46,4.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Ago 2008 às 11:46)

J.S. disse:


> Segundo Ribeiro e Daveau, em Portugal no Verao esta entre 0,6C no oeste, perto do mar ate 0,9/1,0 C no leste, nas regioes mais continentais.



J.S. eu concordo consigo! Longe de mim dizer que estão errados os científicos da especialidade Ribeiro e Daveau.

Mas penso que temos algo a dizer, quando se tratam de indíces..

Da Termodinâmica sei que o ar seco à pressão atmosférica, tem um gradiente térmico vertical de 1.0ºC/100m, isto é válido para HR=0.0%. 

Quando referem que no Interior, de Verão, o gradiente a estimar é de 0.9/1.0ºC penso que 0.9ºC será para valores de Humidade Relativa muito baixos, coisa que acontece por cá no Verão nas horas centrais do dia com humidades abaixo dos 20%.

Mas continuo a achar que é apenas um indice estimado, pois a Humidade Relativa varia durante o dia e é mais alta até uma dada altitude à medida que a temperatura do ar desce.

Portanto, penso que o gradiente térmico vertical é sempre algo variavel, de hora para hora, com a temperatura e altitude. E isto se não houver inversões térmicas.

Mas pronto, tratando-se de algo difícil de estimar, só medindo a cada 100m de altitude, aceito que se aproxime de 0.9ºC/100m para HR<20% e se aproxime de 0.5ºC/100m para HR a 100%.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2008 às 03:08)

A Serra da Adiça por exemplo, é tb uma região interessante.
Pode ser uma das representantes de Portalegre do Sul, em termos de noites quentes, pois a serra tem  uma disposição semelhante, o que é o ideal para o Fohen... E aqui as temperaturas máximas são mais elevadas do que na Serra de S. Mamede.
As zonas baixas próximas, são capazes de valores interessantes.

Algumas zonas que são sombra da Serra de Monchique também atingem bons valores.

A Amareleja no meio disto tudo, aparece numa zona relativamente fresca e desabrigada e de forma alguma é o forno de Portugal... Recuso-me a aceitar tal coisa. A sua coloração ( laranja) mal passa a de Beja e há locais com 2 côres acima! No Vale do Guadiana, a oeste de Serpa, em alguns vales isolados mais a norte e numa região mais extensa ( perto de Elvas, mas no vale do Guadiana, ou seja mais quente...) são regiões também bem quentes. Os seus valores, poderão ser tão ou mais quentes que Olivenza Badajoz.

No Vale do Tejo já foi dito e é bem visível no mapa das temperaturas médias máximas, quais as regiões com maior potencial.
No Vale do Douro, é perto de Cerejais ( acima  em média dos valores obtidos em Hornachuelos, Córdoba) outra no Vale do Côa, outra nuns vales a poucos kms , a oeste de  Moncorvo e a outra nuns vales a NW de Mogadouro.

A zona do Rio Ardila ( zona baixa perto da Amareleja) também pode surpreender.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2008 às 04:15)

Vince disse:


> Isto só se resolve de uma forma. No próximo sábado o Daniel vai ao Poceirão, o Paulo vai aquela zona a Sul de Zebreira na Beira Baixa e o Gerofil vai bater a zona da Amareleja, todos de instrumentos na mão à procura do local mais quente
> 
> Va lá pessoal, é em nome da ciência !
> 
> ...



Essa expedição seria excelente.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2008 às 00:49)

Outra zona com potencial é o vale do Rio Chança, junto a Espanha, zona de baixa altitude, longe do mar a apenas alguns kms a sudeste de Água Negra, encravado entre 2 serranias.

Em Espanha também existem regiões com potencial: Linares, Écija, etc...


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2008 às 00:59)

Acham que a albufeira do Alqueva pode ter contribuido, para tornar aquela zona do alentejo mais amena? 
Se isso aconteceu, pode impedir com que se atinjam valores perto dos 50ºC, pelo menos nos vales mais proximos da albufeira...


----------



## Paulo H (7 Ago 2008 às 10:03)

MSantos disse:


> Acham que a albufeira do Alqueva pode ter contribuido, para tornar aquela zona do alentejo mais amena?
> Se isso aconteceu, pode impedir com que se atinjam valores perto dos 50ºC, pelo menos nos vales mais proximos da albufeira...



É muito provável que sim! 

Afecta o clima local de várias formas, sendo que para as mesmas condições iniciais climatológicas do local, um acrescento de humidade reduz o arrefecimento nocturno no Inverno incidindo menos geadas, e no Verão causa algum refrescamento ou em dias com menor insolação, traduzindo-se numa amenização do clima.

Exemplos:

1. Maior evapo-transpiração local com tranporte da humidade para as zonas adjacentes

Minha opinião: De 0 até 25-50km para fora do perímetro do Alqueva

2. Maior incidência de neblinas e nevoeiros

Minha opinião: De 0-20km para fora do perímetro do Alqueva

3. Havendo condições gerais para ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, as  trovoadas a ocorrerem serão mais rigorosas nesta zona.

Minha opinião: De 20 a 50km fora do perímetro, no sentido do desenvolvimento das nuvens.


Quanto à questão dos 50ºC, se o Alqueva gerar um microclima mais ameno, não significa por si só que não se atinjam temperaturas igualmente elevadas como antes, mas penso que serão apenas ligeiramente menos frequentes. A questão da evapo-transpiração junto aos rios, é por vezes enganosa, julgo eu, pois os mapas evidenciam que é junto aos rios nas zonas imediatamente adjacentes que se encontram as mais elevadas médias de temperatura máxima. Também é normal, é junto aos rios que a altitude é menor!

Eu na verdade acredito que continuem registando-se temperaturas extremas no Verão, embora na média anual se torne num clima com menor amplitude térmica e mais chuvas, mais ameno!


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2008 às 11:01)

Sim, sem duvida alguma albufeiras grandes como a do Alqueva, e nao precisam ser tão grandes, amenizam o clima da zona envolvente.
Lembro-me perfeitamente dum exemplo citado várias vezes por um ex-meteorologista do IM que lá nos deu algumas aulas, sobre Coimbra, que referiu a enorme diferença entre os extremos absolutos de máximas e mínimas que já ocorreram lá, e os valores mais amenos que actualmente ocorrem desde que passou a existir uma certa albufeira, que eu agora por mais que tente não me lembro do nome, e assim numa procura rápida não estou a identificar sequer qual é, portanto penso que nem seja assim tão próxima da cidade quanto isso!
Quanto ao Alqueva, já vi estarem a fazer estudos sobre o impacto no clima da região, aqui na Faculdade de Ciências.
E não é preciso irmos mais longe do que aqui de Lisboa, e ver o IMENSO impacto amenizador, pelo menos em especial no Inverno que o "Mar da Palha" tem sobre o clima de Lisboa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 12:43)

Tenho vindo a acompanhar esta discussão há algum tempo e está a ser bastante interessante.
Penso que grande parte das razões já foram enunciadas, mas posso também pronunciar-me um pouco e defender algumas opiniões já dadas por alguns membros.
Devo começar por referir as regiões mais baixas dos vales do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro. Não conheço bem o Norte do país, mas conheço razoavelmente bem o Centro e muito bem o Sul, nomeadamente as regiões Alentejanas, por isso estou suficientemente seguro para afirmar que as zonas mais baixas e mais encaixadas do Vale do Guadiana, nomeadamente nas zonas de Moura, Serpa e Mértola são zonas potencialmente surpreendentes no que toca às temperaturas máximas e médias de Verão.
Contudo, não devemos ter ilusões, porque as zonas que aquecem mais durante o Verão - normalmente as mais baixas - costumam ser as que mais arrefecem no Inverno, pelo que a média anual não irá diferir muito das regiões envolventes.
Por isso, será dificíl identificar as regiões mais quentes no período estival apenas pela temperatura média anual. Zonas no interior de vales mais encaixados e profundos, nomeadamente no Interior, onde não há grande presença da Nortada nem de ventos húmidos, são mais propícias a maiores aquecimentos diurnos, não só devido a estes factores como também devido aos baixos valores de humidade relativa do ar e aos elevados valores de evapotranspiração que se relacionam entre si, facilitando a subida das temperaturas, nomeadamente em dias de céu limpo, mas não só.
As próprias encostas adjacentes ao vale irão absorver e reflectir grandes quantidades de radiação em forma de calor, que se acumularão no interior dos vales, nomeadamente durante o dia e no período estival.
Acredito plenamente na ocorrência de temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *50 ºC* durante o Verão, em Portugal Continental.
Não é preciso afastarmo-nos muito de Lisboa para termos valores surpreendentes, basta apenas que as condições referidas atrás se conjuguem o melhor possível e, a juntar a isto, o tipo de solo seja propício a essa subida da temperatura durante o dia, o que se passa em muitos locais de Portugal.
Solos arenosos irão provocar grandes aquecimentos diurnos pela maior reflexão do que absorção de radiação, devido à sua coloração clara e, por sua vez, permitir grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos, uma vez que não absorvem facilmente a humidade nem a conservam durante muito tempo, perdendo-se facilmente. Além disso, todos sabemos que a pedra é muito mais susceptível a alterações térmicas do que a terra, ainda mais quando está molhada.
Devo ainda concordar bastante com o que o *rozzo* disse há uns posts atrás; devemos defender ao máximo a qualidade dos dados obtidos e, por isso, devemos instalar estações em condições padrão nos locais que achemos mais interessantes, mas evitando a influência do urbanismo, porque isso invalida a qualidade dos dados obtidos.
Tal como as RUEMAS não são comparáveis com as EMAS e apenas servem para verificar a influência do urbanismo em si no clima e não podendo entrar nos relatórios mensais nem anuais, uma estação que se instale no meio de uma ilha de calor urbana, por cima de uma calçada branca e entre dois prédios de tonalidade clara com trânsito constante ao seu lado não irá demonstrar grande fiabilidade nem interesse quanto aos dados que irá debitar, pois nesse caso não estaremos a analisar as condições naturais do local onde nos encontramos, mas sim a incluir uma grande influência das condições humanas e urbanas nos dados que irão ser recolhidos.


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 13:18)

será possivel classificar o clima da costa lisboa-vila real de santo antónio como sendo subtropical, pelo facto de ter temperaturas medias anuais entre 15 e 19 graus, 4 meses com t media igual ou superior a 20 graus ,o mes mais frio ter t media maior q 10 graus com maximas na ordem dos 15 , minimas e maximas absolutas entre -3 e 42 graus e certas frutas tropicais como a banana, a anona, a manga e o abacate entre outras se darem bastante bem.
se nao consideram isto subtropical entao porto alegre ou curitiba no brasil tb n sao (curitiba ja chegou aos-6 !! e até ja nevou !!!)


----------



## Paulo H (7 Ago 2008 às 14:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tal como as RUEMAS não são comparáveis com as EMAS e apenas servem para verificar a influência do urbanismo em si no clima e não podendo entrar nos relatórios mensais nem anuais, uma estação que se instale no meio de uma ilha de calor urbana, por cima de uma calçada branca e entre dois prédios de tonalidade clara com trânsito constante ao seu lado não irá demonstrar grande fiabilidade nem interesse quanto aos dados que irá debitar, pois nesse caso não estaremos a analisar as condições naturais do local onde nos encontramos, mas sim a incluir uma grande influência das condições humanas e urbanas nos dados que irão ser recolhidos.



Concordo contigo Daniel!

Mas já que falas em calçada branca, também a calçada negra é má para medições! Penso que absorve muito mais calor. Basta experimentar, numa calçada ao sol de Verão, colocar os pés na zona branca e na zona escura. Por isso as casas alentejanas têm como cor principal o branco.

A areia, tal como a pedra, têm um baixo calor específico ao contrário da água que tem um elevado calor específico. Por isso aquecem muito mais rápido, criando uma camada de ar onde é possível observar convecção.

Já para não falar do alcatrão, sabem que este derrete entre 60ºC e 80ºC, quantas vezes não o encontramos a derreter naquelas horas centrais da tarde? Vemos logo ao longe as correntes convectivas de ar junto ao solo na estrada, provocando até miragens (fenómeno óptico de espelhismo) sendo que o contrário tb se verifica invertendo a imagem resultante se a camada de ar for fria.

Mas é lógico que numa estrada alcatroada, sem vento com alcatrão a derreter, se eu colocar um termómetro a 1m nesse local, é bem provável que a temperatura seja superior a 50ºC.

Por isso, mandam os entendidos que nas EMAS a temperatura do ar se meça a 1m de altura do solo, com um relvado à volta e sem luz solar directa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Concordo contigo Daniel!
> 
> Mas já que falas em calçada branca, também a calçada negra é má para medições! Penso que absorve muito mais calor. Basta experimentar, numa calçada ao sol de Verão, colocar os pés na zona branca e na zona escura. Por isso as casas alentejanas têm como cor principal o branco.



Concordo contigo, mas o branco reflecte uma maior quantidade de radiação em forma de calor do que o preto.
O preto absorve muito mais calor e aquece muito mais, mas não irradia tanto calor e por isso talvez tenhamos menos calor em altura se a calçada for preta, apesar de nos queimar os pés.
Já o branco não aquece tanto, mas, por isso mesmo e por não absorver tanto calor, irradia muito mais energia em forma de calor e faz com que o calor se concentre por cima das calçadas de tal cor, sentindo-se muito mais calor em altura e deturpando mais os dados recolhidos pelas estações.


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 15:17)

eu acho q é quase impossivel medir a temperatura de u lugar pq há sempre alguma imperfeiçao.
pata mim a estaçao meteorologica perfeita seria coberta por um espelho em cima e relva no chao num raio de 1.5m


----------



## psm (7 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Concordo contigo, mas o branco reflecte uma maior quantidade de radiação em forma de calor do que o preto.
> O preto absorve muito mais calor e aquece muito mais, mas não irradia tanto calor e por isso talvez tenhamos menos calor em altura se a calçada for preta, apesar de nos queimar os pés.
> Já o branco não aquece tanto, mas, por isso mesmo e por não absorver tanto calor, irradia muito mais energia em forma de calor e faz com que o calor se concentre por cima das calçadas de tal cor, sentindo-se muito mais calor em altura.





Não tem haver com a cor tem haver com a composição da calçada pois calçada de calcario(calcio) aborve mais calor e retem-o,enquanto a de granito ou basalto absorve menos e mais devagar e depende do tipo de basalto pois tem como variavel a quantidade de silica e de ferro, ela(silica) levará mais tempo aquecer.



Quando refiro tipos de basalto podem ser traquibasalto mais silica basalto normal menos silica grabo um "granitoide" parecido com basalto,dolerito etc.... O basalto normal como é mais basico irá aquecer mais rapidamente por ter maior quantidade de ferro, que um traquibasalto.
Por isso desculpem de corrigir..Esqueci-me também das densidades calcário(rocha sedimentar) menos denso aquece rapidamentee o  granito ou similares(rocha pultonica) aquece mais devagar  mais denso.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

MSantos disse:


> Acham que a albufeira do Alqueva pode ter contribuido, para tornar aquela zona do alentejo mais amena?
> Se isso aconteceu, pode impedir com que se atinjam valores perto dos 50ºC, pelo menos nos vales mais proximos da albufeira...




Sim, é bastante provável que contribua.
Já vi alguns trabalhos sobre esse assunto.
Contudo, como disseste e muito bem, acontece apenas nas zonas próximas da albufeira.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2008 às 22:52)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenho vindo a acompanhar esta discussão há algum tempo e está a ser bastante interessante.
> Penso que grande parte das razões já foram enunciadas, mas posso também pronunciar-me um pouco e defender algumas opiniões já dadas por alguns membros.
> Devo começar por referir as regiões mais baixas dos vales do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro. Não conheço bem o Norte do país, mas conheço razoavelmente bem o Centro e muito bem o Sul, nomeadamente as regiões Alentejanas, por isso estou suficientemente seguro para afirmar que as zonas mais baixas e mais encaixadas do Vale do Guadiana, nomeadamente nas zonas de Moura, Serpa e Mértola são zonas potencialmente surpreendentes no que toca às temperaturas máximas e médias de Verão.
> Contudo, não devemos ter ilusões, porque as zonas que aquecem mais durante o Verão - normalmente as mais baixas - costumam ser as que mais arrefecem no Inverno, pelo que a média anual não irá diferir muito das regiões envolventes.
> ...



Eu já vi os valores médios aproximados para Janeiro para os vales do Guadiana ( entre 10 e 12,5...) num trabalho publicado há uns anos e são mais altos do que as zonas envolventes.
Para um vale ou encosta quente, os invernos nem sempre são necessariamente mais frios, do que as zonas envolventes mais altas. Sobretudo quando a pedologia e a exposição, assim o favorecem. Assim as médias anuais são claramente mais altas do que as zonas envolventes, geralmente ( claro que há excepções...).
Eu para um vale do Guadiana com uma média de Julho de 27,5 ou 28 não estou à espera de um Janeiro com um valor médio abaixo de 10...
Tal como no Tejo, com um valor médio de 29 ou 30 ( supondo), não estarei à espera de menos de 10 em Janeiro...
Isto para a maioria dos casos.
Excepções são vales em que se acumula demasiado ar frio no inverno por demasiada exposição a nordeste ou norte, por uma pedologia de granitos ou outras rochas de «fraco aquecimento», por altitude demasiado elevada, por ser uma encosta desfavorecida em exposição, por ter uma vegetação particular, etc...


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2008 às 23:52)

stormy disse:


> será possivel classificar o clima da costa lisboa-vila real de santo antónio como sendo subtropical, pelo facto de ter temperaturas medias anuais entre 15 e 19 graus, 4 meses com t media igual ou superior a 20 graus ,o mes mais frio ter t media maior q 10 graus com maximas na ordem dos 15 , minimas e maximas absolutas entre -3 e 42 graus e certas frutas tropicais como a banana, a anona, a manga e o abacate entre outras se darem bastante bem.
> se nao consideram isto subtropical entao porto alegre ou curitiba no brasil tb n sao (curitiba ja chegou aos-6 !! e até ja nevou !!!)



É complicado...
Eu penso que o clima mediterrânico, no fundo, em si é um temperado quente com meses secos estivais.
Mas certos locais têm invernos especialmente amenos, como a zona de Lisboa e permite uns pequenos milagres, especialmente aqui onde vivo, junto ao Jardim Ultramarino tropical, onde várias espécies tropicais desenvolvem-se bem no exterior... É um local exposto ao sul, está perto do mar e do rio, aquece relativamente bem no verão ( com menos vento do que maior parte dos arredores) e não arrefece muito no inverno. Aqui nunca vi neve, nem naquele acontecimento de 2006, que pôs  alguma gente a dizer que toda a Lisboa tava com neve...
Eu em várias partes da capital e arredores não vi neve alguma.
Contudo, em algumas partes do país  com este mesmo clima, essas plantas terão alguma dificuldade em vingar, normalmente devido a maiores amplitudes térmicas.
Nos Açores e sobretudo Madeira é bem diferente...
Aí a definição subtropical «transpira» por todos os poros....
Com muito mais humidade, meteorologia mais certa e previsível, valores médios mais altos e invernos quase ou mesmo inexistentes.
A Madeira tem locais em que tanto a flora como a fauna, nem se adaptam para o inverno mas sim para uma primavera.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 00:38)

AnDré disse:


> *rozzo*, penso que Cerejais é mais ou menos ali naquele vale que indiquei no mapa!



O Pinhão fica num ponto quase sem significado nesse mapa...
É realmente chocante. Os 33 graus de média de máxima para Julho, surgem como  verdes ou palidamente amarelos. Esse mapa evidencia a média para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano. Claro que o mais quente, segundo esse mapa, terá uma média facilmente acima dos 37 graus.
Eu lembro-me há uns tempos, na volta a Portugal em bicicleta, estarmos assim numa fase sem grandes calores ( quase para todo o país, como foi este fim de semana), com 26/27 graus em Lisboa, 30 para várias partes do Alentejo e na passagem pelo Douro, os ciclistas ressintiram-se imenso com o calor ( numa terriola que não me lembro o nome) mas diziam que estavam a ser registados à sombra 37 graus.
Isto numa fase, em que   Bragança ou Mirandela, não estavam assim particularmente quentes sequer, portanto foi numa época  baixa, mesmo para a região nordestina...
Claro que isto vale o que vale ( é pela curiosidade em si e não para publicar uma tese...), mas são zonas que conseguem uma boa independência, várias vezes, em relação a flutuações.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 01:04)

Estou a pensar em recolher dados  sobre alguma estações, mesmo a nível agro-climático, pois o INM, evidentemente não está em todo o lado.
E para o ano ( ou tb este ano, para fazer registos fora de estação), vou tentar percorrer os ( presumivelmente) locais mais quentes de Portugal no verão de carro e vou tentar fazer medições.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 01:08)

Em algumas classificações climáticas o clima Mediterrâneo aparece também com a designação de subtropical seco. Dessa forma, quase todo o país teria um clima subtropical.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 01:12)

Dan disse:


> Em algumas classificações climáticas o clima Mediterrâneo aparece também com a designação de subtropical seco. Dessa forma, quase todo o país teria um clima subtropical.



Sim, eu até tinha lá o subtropical seco, mas  editei e resolvi tirar, com medo de más interpretações...
A definição subtropical tem muito que se lhe diga.


----------



## belem (4 Set 2008 às 03:08)

MSantos disse:


> Acham que a albufeira do Alqueva pode ter contribuido, para tornar aquela zona do alentejo mais amena?
> Se isso aconteceu, pode impedir com que se atinjam valores perto dos 50ºC, pelo menos nos vales mais proximos da albufeira...



Aqui está um relato, de uma pessoa que se diz muito séria ( e eu até acredito).
Só não sei em que condições tal foi registado e claro que não é nenhum dado oficial:

http://destinosviagens.blogspot.com/2006/09/chegada-portugal.html


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 11:56)

Sem ser nas condições indicadas (abrigo meteorológico a 1,5m do solo) não é assim tão difícil registar valores dessa ordem.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 12:18)

belem disse:


> Aqui está um relato, de uma pessoa que diz muito séria ( e eu até acredito).



Por acaso a sensação que me dá é a oposta, que todo o texto foi escrito no gozo, escárnio e mal dizer, disse 50ºC só para ter piada.


----------



## belem (4 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso a sensação que me dá é a oposta, que todo o texto foi escrito no gozo, escárnio e mal dizer, disse 50ºC só para ter piada.



É capaz, mas vou averiguar.
Se for, é uma senhora com pouco humor.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 19:41)

No ano de 2006, os valores máximos da temperatura do ar terão sido alcançados nos primeiros dias de Setembro (Beja com 41.6ºC e Évora/C.C. com 42,4ºC). Claro que se registaram valores ainda mais altos noutros locais, mas para 50ºC ainda falta muito.


----------



## belem (4 Set 2008 às 20:02)

Dan disse:


> No ano de 2006, os valores máximos da temperatura do ar terão sido alcançados nos primeiros dias de Setembro (Beja com 41.6ºC e Évora/C.C. com 42,4ºC). Claro que se registaram valores ainda mais altos noutros locais, mas para 50ºC ainda falta muito.



Tens toda a razão e agradeço o esclarecimento.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2008 às 02:17)

La Puebla de Cazalla tb é um dos locais que pode registar 50ºc.
Alguém tem as médias dos 3 meses mais quentes do ano deste local?
O valor máximo aqui registado até agora é de 48,8.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2008 às 02:27)

Já perguntei à professora como registou os 50ºc no Alqueva.
Aguardo agora a resposta.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2008 às 15:17)

belem disse:


> La Puebla de Cazalla tb é um dos locais que pode registar 50ºc.
> Alguém tem as médias dos 3 meses mais quentes do ano deste local?
> O valor máximo aqui registado até agora é de 48,8.




Sobre os valores de temperatura máxima registados em Espanha a AEMET tem seguinte no seu site:



> Localidades más cálidas
> Ateniéndonos a la temperatura media anual en la España Peninsular y Baleares las capitales más cálidas son:
> Almería con 18,5ºC, Huelva con 18,3ºC y Cádiz con 18,2ºC; sin embargo, las temperaturas máximas más elevadas se han dado en Murcia: 47,8°C el 29-7-1976, Sevilla: 47,0ºC el 6-8-1946, Badajoz: 47,0ºC en agosto de 1864 y Córdoba: 46,6ºC el 23-7-1995.
> En cuanto a las zonas más cálida de la España peninsular y siguiendo el mismo criterio de temperatura media anual, éstas se localizan en la zona costera de la provincia de Huelva, en el bajo Guadalquivir y en el extremo SE. de la península.
> ...



http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/d...erides/Resumen_efem_climat_nivel_nacional.doc


----------



## belem (18 Set 2008 às 23:25)

Dan disse:


> Sobre os valores de temperatura máxima registados em Espanha a AEMET tem seguinte no seu site:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/d...erides/Resumen_efem_climat_nivel_nacional.doc




Eu não acredito muito nesses valores de temperatura média como sendo os mais altos de Espanha continental e nem da Península Ibérica tão pouco e o porquê é muito simples. Hornachuelos por exemplo, tem 19,2.
Vê aqui o post que colocastes:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/mais-de-50-c-em-portugal-1425-2.html

Outra coisa que gostava de entender é o porquê de os 48,8 serem considerados errados...
Foi o tipo de instrumentos que induziu a falsas leituras? E isso foi verificado e provado?
Porque é muito fácil dizer que está errado só porque o valor é alto, mas provar o porquê é outro assunto. E aí nesse artigo não explicam. Acredito que a explicação seja simples, como no caso de Sevilha, mas eu ainda não a encontrei. Tal como no caso de Riodades, permanece sem explicação. É fácil dizer que está errado, por ter sido em 1881 e por ser 50,5... Eu nem sei de onde estes dados vieram e ainda vou tentar saber isso. É fácil de dizer que não é oficial. Então a questão pôe-se de outra forma: está errado porquê? Não foram usados instrumentos meteorológicos credíveis? Se alguém  souber a resposta, agradeço que me esclareça.
Agradeço-te por mais uma vez tentares esclarecer estas  coisas. Mas isto é um assunto deveras complexo.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2008 às 23:36)

Segundo entendi agora os valores dados pelo Dan referem-se às capitais distritais, mais quentes e não às localidades mais quentes.
Se for isso está certo.
Mas e  a média anual de Sevilha e Córdoba, referente aos últimos 30 anos, alguém tem ( 1970-2000 ou 1961-1990 tb serve)?


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 00:22)

Valores Climatológicos Normales.*Córdoba / Aeropuerto				
Periodo:*1971-2000*-* Altitud (m):*91*-* Latitud:*37º 50' 40'' N*-* Longitud:*04º 51' 02'' O				


```
Mes	T	TM	Tm
Jan	9.2	14.7	3.7
Fev	10.9	16.9	4.9
Mar	13.5	20.5	6.4
Abr	15.4	22.1	8.6
Mai	19.0	26.2	11.8
Jun	23.5	31.6	15.5
Jul	27.2	36.2	18.1
Ago	27.2	35.9	18.5
Set	24.0	31.7	16.2
Out	18.5	25.0	12.1
Nov	13.2	18.9	7.6
Dez	10.2	15.3	5.2
Año	17.6	24.6	10.7
```


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 00:24)

Valores Climatológicos Normales.*Sevilla / Aeropuerto
Periodo:*1971-2000*-* Altitud (m):*26*-* Latitud:*37º 25' 26'' N*-* Longitud:*05º 54' 13'' O


```
Mes	T	TM	Tm
Jan	10.6	15.9	5.2
Fev	12.2	17.9	6.7
Mar	14.7	21.2	8.2
Abr	16.4	22.7	10.1
Mai	19.7	26.4	13.1
Jun	23.9	31.0	16.7
Jul	27.4	35.3	19.4
Ago	27.2	35.0	19.5
Set	24.5	31.6	17.5
Out	19.6	25.6	13.5
Nov	14.8	20.1	9.3
Dez	11.8	16.6	6.9
Ano	18.6	24.9	12.2
```


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 00:24)

Valores Climatológicos Normales.*Sevilla / Morón de la Frontera / B. Aérea
Periodo:*1971-2000*-* Altitud (m):*87*-* Latitud:*37º 09' 30'' N*-* Longitud:*05º 36' 57'' O


```
Mes	T	TM	Tm
Jan	9.7	15.4	4.0
Fev	11.1	17.1	5.1
Mar	13.1	20.1	6.1
Abr	14.8	21.5	8.0
Mai	18.0	25.1	10.9
Jun	22.2	30.1	14.3
Jul	26.0	34.6	17.4
Ago	26.3	34.3	18.2
Set	23.5	30.9	16.1
Out	18.5	24.9	12.1
Nov	13.7	19.6	7.9
Dez	11.0	16.4	5.7
Ano	17.3	24.2	10.5
```


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 00:39)

belem disse:


> Outra coisa que gostava de entender é o porquê de os 48,8 serem considerados errados...



Também desconheço a razão que leva a AEMET a considerar errado esse registro de 48,8ºC em Cazalla. Pode estar relacionado com deficientes condições da estação meteorológica ou até pode ser apenas uma simples uma gralha.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 19:09)

Dan disse:


> Valores Climatológicos Normales.*Sevilla / Aeropuerto
> Periodo:*1971-2000*-* Altitud (m):*26*-* Latitud:*37º 25' 26'' N*-* Longitud:*05º 54' 13'' O
> 
> 
> ...



Olá
Desde já obrigado por todos estes dados.
Como eu suspeitava, uma destas capitais distritais haveria de ultrapassar os 18,5 de Almeria que consta no artigo como o mais elevado.
Interessantes também as variações de temperaturas em locais relativamente próximos sem haver grandes mudanças de altitude.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2008 às 19:18)

Esse valor de 18,5ºC para Almeria é de uma normal anterior à de 1971 – 2000.

Para a normal de 1971 – 2000 o valor já é de 18,7ºC.

Valores Climatológicos Normales.*Almeria / Aeropuerto
Periodo:*1971-2000*-* Altitud (m):*20*-* Latitud:*36º 50' 35'' N*-* Longitud:*02º 23' 17'' O


```
Mes	T	TM	Tm
Jan	12.5	16.9	8.2
Fev	13.2	17.7	8.8
Mar	14.7	19.2	10.1
Abr	16.4	21.0	11.9
Mai	19.1	23.6	14.6
Jun	22.7	27.3	18.2
Jul	25.7	30.3	21.1
Ago	26.4	30.7	22.0
Set	24.0	28.3	19.6
Out	20.0	24.3	15.7
Nov	16.2	20.4	12.0
Dez	13.7	17.9	9.4
Ano	18.7	23.1	14.3
```


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 20:17)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de 18,5ºC para Almeria é de uma normal anterior à de 1971 – 2000.
> 
> Para a normal de 1971 – 2000 o valor já é de 18,7ºC.
> 
> ...



Obrigado por mais dados. Almeria possivelmente é ligeiramente ( ou marginalmente lol) mais quente em termos de média anual.
Mas mesmo assim, eu acredito em valores mais altos nas zonas quentes do Guadalquivir.
Hornachuelos, perto de Córdoba possivelmente tem uma média de 19,3!
Alguém tem valores mais altos que este, na Espanha continental?
Os agrupamentos urbanos, no caso do Guadalquivir, foram obrigados a viver junto a zonas quentes, ao contrário de Portugal, porque o vale aqui é muito amplo e grande e tem um rio no meio, por isso tenho interesse em saber os valores da andaluzia espanhola, para ter uma ideia aproximada das zonas mais quentes do interior de Portugal.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 20:41)

*Trás-os-montes:*




*Trás-os-montes com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*



*

Região de Castelo Branco:*




*Região de Castelo Branco com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*





*Guadiana:*



*
Guadiana com EMAs localizadas no mapa:*


[/QUOTE]

O André há uns tempos, colocou aqui estes mapas publicados pelos INM, tendo em conta o período (1961-1990) referente a média conjunta das máximas diárias de 3 meses( Junho, Julho e Agosto).
Alguém tem dados sobre a média das máximas para Pinhão,Elvas e Amareleja em Junho, Julho ou Agosto para ter uma ideia do contraste com as zonas mais quentes no mapa?
Elvas está na zona laranja tal como a Amareleja é o mais próximo que temos.
Se alguém souber como colocar pontos com Campo Maior, Mértola, e Pinhão seria interessante. O primeiro tem a maior máxima entre a estações: 34,5 para Julho, a segunda tem 25.0ºc para o mês mais quente de média geral e Pinhão tem 33ºc para a média da máxima para o  mês mais quente (Julho) e 25ºc de média geral. Moura tem uma máxima para o mês mais quente de pouco mais de 34ºc e uma média de 26,1.
Existem locais nesses mapas que vão além dos valores da escala ( tanto para cima como para baixo)!


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 20:55)

Penso que o Guadiana é um pouco mais quente, do que se pensa.
 Olivenza, Badajoz ,é um dos locais mais próximos do clima do Vale do Guadiana, na zona fronteiriça perto de Portugal.
No entanto está a 260 metros de altitude, sendo por isso uma elevação em relação ao Guadiana.
Deverá estar entre a zona laranja e vermelha.
Tem uma média de máximas para Junho, Julho e Agosto de 33,6... Junto ao Guadiana esta média é de 35 ou mais.
Olivenza tem uma média geral de 27,9 para o mês mais quente: Julho. Junto ao Guadiana deverá ser um pouco mais.













Aqui fica uma ideia de Hornachuelos.
Está a 180 metros de altitude.
Tem uma média de máximas para Junho,Julho,Agosto, de 37,1.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Tenho que ver a altitude, dos locais referenciados, como as zonas mais quentes.
Um deles, é o vale e encosta abaixo de Cerejais. No google earth é um autêntico mini-deserto branco e amarelo. Penso que isto também depende da época em que a área foi fotografada.
 Penso que a sua indicação da altitude  também é fiável. Terei que apontar o scroll até atingir a superfície terrestre.
As temperaturas mínimas no verão, nestas regiões favorecidas caloríficamente, podem ser relativamente altas, porque normalmente têm relevo a protegê-las e o tipo de solo favorece a retenção de calor. Contudo pode haver excepções.
A prova de que o tipo de exposição também é relevante para as mínimas, é por exemplo o caso do Pinhão que no mês mais quente tem uma mínima de 18ºc, em contraste com os cerca de 14,15,16 de algumas localidades planálticas alentejanas que contudo têm uma maior máxima do que os 33ºc do Pinhão em Julho.
Na zona do  Guadiana, as mínimas são mais altas de que nas zonas planálticas.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 21:32)

Segundo o mapa, um dos pontos mais quentes do Alentejo é o vale do Guadiana na zona de Serpa. Estive lá no fim-de-semana passado, mas não tive oportunidade de tirar fotografias.
De qualquer forma, fica aqui um panorama do vale:



Fonte


Em relação aos vales a norte de Moura, estão submersos pela albufeira do Alqueva. 
Foto tirada de Reguengos de Monsaraz.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 21:55)

Boas fotos, André!
Contudo eu penso que para estes casos, com microclimas tão particulares, no futuro a melhor ideia talvez seja o GPS ou então indicações pormenorizadas de estradas e atalhos.
No caso de Serpa ( atenção que Serpa em si, está numa zona fresca tendo em conta as zonas quentes da região), a zona mais quente fica, num braço «morto» ao lado do Guadiana virado para oeste, ( a oeste e ligeiramente abaixo de Serpa). Fica, portanto, na outra margem do Rio.
O Alqueva veio a ocupar uma zona quente, mas não é a mais quente do vale do Guadiana.
Mais acima, o relevo torna-se maior e os vales mais encaixados ( mas nada que se compare ao Douro) e aí fica uma das regiões mais quentes, algures acima da zona entre Elvas e Badajoz, nas encostas e vales aquecidos do Guadiana.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 22:32)

belem disse:


> No caso de Serpa (atenção que Serpa em si, está numa zona fresca tendo em conta as zonas quentes da região), a zona mais quente fica, num braço «morto» ao lado do Guadiana virado para oeste, ( a oeste e ligeiramente abaixo de Serpa). Fica, portanto, na outra margem do Rio.
> .



Sim, Serpa fica numa zona mais elevada. O vale mais encaixado fica a sudoeste de Serpa, e é mais ou menos aquele lugar da fotografia. Penso que seja naquele vale um dos pontos mais quentes do Guadiana.




belem disse:


> O Alqueva veio a ocupar uma zona quente, mas não é a mais quente do vale do Guadiana.
> Mais acima, o relevo torna-se maior e os vales mais encaixados ( mas nada que se compare ao Douro) e aí fica uma das regiões mais quentes, algures acima da zona entre Elvas e Badajoz, nas encostas e vales aquecidos do Guadiana.



A zona entre Elvas e Badajoz não é um vale tão encaixado como se possa à partida pensar.
Elvas fica numa zona elevada, e até é famosa pelos seus fortes, todos nos pontos altos em volta da cidade. No entanto o declive de Elvas até ao Guadiana não é muito acentuado. É uma zona de intensa actividade agrícola.

Fotografia de Elvas com Badajoz à vista: 





Já os vales do Douro são outra coisa.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 22:38)

Eu referia-me acima dessa região, André.
E a nordeste de Campo Maior há tb um vale bem encaixado.
O vale do Guadiana é como dizes bem aberto entre Elvas e Badajoz.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2008 às 23:19)

belem disse:


> Eu referia-me acima dessa região, André.
> E a nordeste de Campo Maior há tb um vale bem encaixado.
> O vale do Guadiana é como dizes bem aberto entre Elvas e Badajoz.



Ah, foi eu que percebi mal...
Esse vale a nordeste de Campo Maior não conheço.
No entanto tinha ficado com a ideia que eram os vales do Guadiana, junto a Serpa, os mais encaixados.

Um lugar interessante de visitar/estudar, deve ser aquele vale a sul-sudeste de Zebreira.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 23:52)

AnDré disse:


> Ah, foi eu que percebi mal...
> Esse vale a nordeste de Campo Maior não conheço.
> No entanto tinha ficado com a ideia que eram os vales do Guadiana, junto a Serpa, os mais encaixados.
> 
> Um lugar interessante de visitar/estudar, deve ser aquele vale a sul-sudeste de Zebreira.



Junto a Serpa, os vales são mais encaixados, de facto.
Esse vale junto ao Tejo, chamou-me também a atenção, porque tem todas as condições, para ao longo do ano ter não só, valores máximos elevados no verão  como também uma boa média anual.
O inverno, possivelmente está acima dos 10 graus e o verão deve estar em torno dos 29, 29,5, 30. Acredito em mínimas para os 2 meses mais quentes acima de 19.


----------



## belem (20 Set 2008 às 00:26)

Essa imagem do google earth, retrata o quanto árida é a região.
Deve ser essencialmente arbustos dispersos.

Aqui fica o vale, abaixo de Cerejais!
Tem mesmo aspecto de uma zona tórrida, árida e desabitada.





Calculei uma altitude de apenas 159, 160 metros para as zonas mais baixas do vale.





Outras perspectiva, mas mais abaixo.

Mais uma ideia da aridez próxima desse local:





Eu nem faço a ideia das precipitações anuais de locais como este, mas devem ser mais secos, do que qualquer das localidades aqui discutidas.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2008 às 00:43)

Já estive uma vez nos Cerejais, mas não desci ao rio. Toda aquela área tem um aspecto árido. Não é uma área que conheça muito bem. Onde costumo passar mais vezes é na Vilariça e junto à foz do Sabor. Esta ultima área até tem valores de altitude mais baixos que os do vale junto aos Cerejais.

No Verão, a temperatura tende a ser mais elevada com a diminuição da altitude. No Inverno já é mais complicado.


----------



## belem (20 Set 2008 às 01:11)

Tive a ver altitude de Riodades: é 580 metros!! LOL
Esqueçam os 50,5.
A essa altitude nem no Irão e nem na Arábia Saudita.
Bom tive a ver essa zona do Tejo interior de perto e de facto é uma zona baixa: apenas cerca de 130-140 metros para as zonas mais baixas.


----------



## belem (20 Set 2008 às 01:12)

Dan disse:


> Já estive uma vez nos Cerejais, mas não desci ao rio. Toda aquela área tem um aspecto árido. Não é uma área que conheça muito bem. Onde costumo passar mais vezes é na Vilariça e junto à foz do Sabor. Esta ultima área até tem valores de altitude mais baixos que os do vale junto aos Cerejais.
> 
> No Verão, a temperatura tende a ser mais elevada com a diminuição da altitude. No Inverno já é mais complicado.



Vilariça é bem mais fria do que as zonas mencionadas.
É visível no mapa. Creio que até está em tons de azul!!
Nem sempre a altitude ou até a latitude significa mais calor, porque a zona pode estar exposta a ventos frios,etc...
Vilariça, dá-me a ideia que é sujeita a situações de forte inversão térmica.
Mas é sempre bom recolher mais dados! Obrigado por partilhares a tua experiência.
Eu apenas verifiquei a altitude das outras regiões, para ver as características dos locais a estudar.
E sem dúvida, parece-me que tudo bate certo.
A ver vamos...


----------



## belem (30 Out 2008 às 02:44)

Já contactei o IM e eles dizem que para obter mais informações sobre esses mapas é preciso pagar lol.
Apenas por alto me disseram que são zonas onde o calor fica retido.
Quanto é que acham que cobram para obter mais dados, como por exemplo, sobre as mínimas?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 10:59)

belem disse:


> Já contactei o IM e eles dizem que para obter mais informações sobre esses mapas é preciso pagar lol.
> Apenas por alto me disseram que são zonas onde o calor fica retido.
> Quanto é que acham que cobram para obter mais dados, como por exemplo, sobre as mínimas?



Penso que são cobrados 60 € + IVA por cada conjunto de dados solicitado.
De qualquer forma, os mapas já dão para ter ideias algo concretas sobre as zonas mais quentes. 
Muitas coisas nesses mapas são pura estimativa, pois são locais que nem sequer têm estações instaladas e estima-se certos dados através das características do relevo, altitude, continentalidade, entre outros, apesar de serem, obviamente, dados bastante correctos.


----------



## belem (30 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso que são cobrados 60 € + IVA por cada conjunto de dados solicitado.
> De qualquer forma, os mapas já dão para ter ideias algo concretas sobre as zonas mais quentes.
> Muitas coisas nesses mapas são pura estimativa, pois são locais que nem sequer têm estações instaladas e estima-se certos dados através das características do relevo, altitude, continentalidade, entre outros, apesar de serem, obviamente, dados bastante correctos.



Obrigado pelas informações.
Certos locais têm abrigos meteorológicos, pelo que me foi dito.
Penso que apenas servem para aumentar a fiabilidade dos dados.
A margem de erro disseram-me, é muito marginal.
Apenas estava curioso em saber qual a capacidade de retenção de calor nestas regiões durante a noite.


----------



## maar3amt (29 Dez 2008 às 04:25)

Posso dizer que registei no termómetro do meu carro este ano 48 graus na estrada que desce para a barragem da Valeira.
Não tenho a certeza em que mês foi.
Por isso acredito que seja bastante provável atingir temperaturas na casa do 50 graus naquelas zonas do Douro.
Pena é aquilo ser completamente deserto e não haver quaquer estação meteorológica para registar Valores.


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 17:22)

maar3amt disse:


> Posso dizer que registei no termómetro do meu carro este ano 48 graus na estrada que desce para a barragem da Valeira.
> Não tenho a certeza em que mês foi.
> Por isso acredito que seja bastante provável atingir temperaturas na casa do 50 graus naquelas zonas do Douro.
> Pena é aquilo ser completamente deserto e não haver quaquer estação meteorológica para registar Valores.



é pena a ausencia de EMA´s, defacto
penso que 48Cº é um pouco demais talvez a estrada tivesse muito quente e estragasse a medição do termometro do carro ( junto ao solo até uns 50cm de altura é possivel atingir valores dessa ordem de grandeza e muito mais).
durante o evento em que sevilha chegou a 51Cº é possivel que no vale do guadiana tenha chegado a 48-50Cº e no vale do douro tambem...


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

stormy disse:


> é pena a ausencia de EMA´s, defacto
> penso que 48Cº é um pouco demais talvez a estrada tivesse muito quente e estragasse a medição do termometro do carro ( junto ao solo até uns 50cm de altura é possivel atingir valores dessa ordem de grandeza e muito mais).
> durante o evento em que sevilha chegou a 51Cº é possivel que no vale do guadiana tenha chegado a 48-50Cº e no vale do douro tambem...



Esse valor de 51ºC para Sevilha foi obtido em condições deficientes.



> En muchas publicaciones entre ellas en los “RECORDS GUINNES”, se da como record en España los 51ºC de temperatura registrada en Sevilla el 30 de julio de 1876.
> Pero este dato se midió con un instrumental instalado en unas condiciones técnicas deficientes, en la cúpula de la Iglesia de la Anunciación, donde estaba el termómetro en una garita tipo facistol, protección conocida también como del tipo Montsouris.
> 
> ...existe un registro de 48,8ºC en Cazalla (Sevilla) el 30 de agosto de 1926, que casi con seguridad es un dato erróneo pero que consta en los archivos.
> ...


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

maar3amt disse:


> Posso dizer que registei no termómetro do meu carro este ano 48 graus na estrada que desce para a barragem da Valeira.
> Não tenho a certeza em que mês foi.
> Por isso acredito que seja bastante provável atingir temperaturas na casa do 50 graus naquelas zonas do Douro.
> Pena é aquilo ser completamente deserto e não haver quaquer estação meteorológica para registar Valores.



Os 50ºc ou ligeiramente mais, na minha opinião, são bastante prováveis em algumas regiões da Península Ibérica, durante certos períodos particularmente quentes.
Cito em particular 4 regiões, 3 das quais em Portugal: Vales do Tejo ( Interior), Vales do Douro,  Vales do Guadiana ( ou bacia/região) e algumas localidades da bacia do Guadalquivir em Espanha.
Talvez dê uma ressalva para uma quinta região, nos vales do Tejo espanhol (Tajo).


----------



## netfalcon (2 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

oh pessoal nao exageremos quando se diz que só no vale da morte nos U.S.A atingem os 50ºC.

a dois anos atras, ia eu no meu carro a ir pa casa todo feliz da vida quando vi marcar 47.5ºC(e Èvora nem e das cidades mais quentes do alentejo) ate aos 50ºC ainda falta um bocado mas nao muito, por isso noutras zonas do alentejo de certeza que ja tiveram 50ºC.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

netfalcon disse:


> oh pessoal nao exageremos quando se diz que só no vale da morte nos U.S.A atingem os 50ºC.
> 
> a dois anos atras, ia eu no meu carro a ir pa casa todo feliz da vida quando vi marcar 47.5ºC(e Èvora nem e das cidades mais quentes do alentejo) ate aos 50ºC ainda falta um bocado mas nao muito, por isso noutras zonas do alentejo de certeza que ja tiveram 50ºC.
> 
> abraços



Há que ter um atenção uma coisa importante.
Os carros não medem a temperatura a 2 metros acima do solo. Medem a 1 metro de altura? Menos?
E isso faz toda a diferença. Num dia de sol, o alcatrão facilmente ultrapassa os 60ºC. 

E quanto aos 47,5ºC medidos em Évora, deverão ter sido medidos em condições que não as ideias. Repara que esse valor é superior ao record oficial obtido na Amareleja em 2003.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2009 às 02:34)

AnDré disse:


> Há que ter um atenção uma coisa importante.
> Os carros não medem a temperatura a 2 metros acima do solo. Medem a 1 metro de altura? Menos?



Já havíamos discutido isso antes, os carros medem a temperatura entre 20 a 30 cm do solo, o que muitas vezes torna as medições inviáveis, a menos que sejam feitas em certos carros que saem de fábrica com um termómetro mais bem calibrado e preparado para essas adversidades - que entretanto já são conhecidas - e que, por isso, medem a temperatura de uma forma muito mais fiável que outros carros, mas, no entanto, não deixam de ser simples carros e não terem propriamente 100 % de fiabilidade nesse sentido.
No entanto, os dados de temperatura dados por eles dão para ter uma ideia das condições meteorológicas; onde está mais frio ou mais calor.


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

De certa maneira convém que o termómetro do carro até esteja bem próximo do solo pois a primeira função dele é alertar o condutor de possível gelo ou geada na estrada. Por isso, em zonas sombrias de geada a temperatura junto ao solo costuma ser substancialmente diferente da temperatura a meio metro do solo e também por esse motivo a maioria dos alarmes de gelo na estrada disparam aos 3ºC/4ºC.


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já havíamos discutido isso antes, os carros medem a temperatura entre 20 a 30 cm do solo, o que muitas vezes torna as medições inviáveis, a menos que sejam feitas em certos carros que saem de fábrica com um termómetro mais bem calibrado e preparado para essas adversidades - que entretanto já são conhecidas - e que, por isso, medem a temperatura de uma forma muito mais fiável que outros carros, mas, no entanto, não deixam de ser simples carros e não terem propriamente 100 % de fiabilidade nesse sentido.
> No entanto, os dados de temperatura dados por eles dão para ter uma ideia das condições meteorológicas; onde está mais frio ou mais calor.



Exacto.
Alguns membros aqui do forum verificaram até que as diferenças entre os termómetros de carro e as medidas por uma estação são mesmo muito pequenas.
Claro que deve variar de carro para carro a exactidão dos dados, mas foi o que se verificou em concreto.


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

netfalcon disse:


> oh pessoal nao exageremos quando se diz que só no vale da morte nos U.S.A atingem os 50ºC.
> 
> a dois anos atras, ia eu no meu carro a ir pa casa todo feliz da vida quando vi marcar 47.5ºC(e Èvora nem e das cidades mais quentes do alentejo) ate aos 50ºC ainda falta um bocado mas nao muito, por isso noutras zonas do alentejo de certeza que ja tiveram 50ºC.
> 
> abraços



Isso foi registado em que parte de Évora? Centro ou arredores?
Num vale, numa encosta ou num monte?
Desculpa as perguntas é que realmente parece-me um valor um tanto elevado para Évora.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Parece CLARO e EVIDENTE que muitos sítios no Alentejo registaram 47ºC de máxima no dia 31 Julho ou 1 Agosto de 2003. A Amareleja chegou aos 48ºC.
É muito provável que algum local tenha chegado aos 49 ou 50ºC, devido à variabilidade natural dos locais.

Eu e*stava nesse dia precisamente na encosta norte do vale do Tejo no interior*, e chegou-se aos tórridos *47ºC* num termómetro de pessoal que lá organizava uma astrofesta. Sem dúvida que nalguns locais do Vale do Guadiana deve ter chegado aos 48 ou 49ºC. Aliás nessa noite, os termómetros à meia-noite marcavam 39º! Achei impossível tanto calor!

E se supormos que antigamente ninguém ligava muito a estas coisas e havia poucas estações, então é muito provável que nalgum ano a barreira dos 50ºC já tenha sido batida em Portugal. E há que realçar que há muito poucas observações feitas no Vale da Morte, no Sahara, no Atacama, nas montanhas da Antartida, nos cumes do Evereste. Portanto não me espanta que já tenhámos tido 60ºC ou -95ºC no planeta (em décadas recentes).


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

irpsit disse:


> Parece CLARO e EVIDENTE que muitos sítios no Alentejo registaram 47ºC de máxima no dia 31 Julho ou 1 Agosto de 2003. A Amareleja chegou aos 48ºC.
> É muito provável que algum local tenha chegado aos 49 ou 50ºC, devido à variabilidade natural dos locais.
> 
> Eu e*stava nesse dia precisamente na encosta norte do vale do Tejo no interior*, e chegou-se aos tórridos *47ºC* num termómetro de pessoal que lá organizava uma astrofesta. Sem dúvida que nalguns locais do Vale do Guadiana deve ter chegado aos 48 ou 49ºC. Aliás nessa noite, os termómetros à meia-noite marcavam 39º! Achei impossível tanto calor!
> ...




Estavas em que zona do Tejo interior?
A encosta  norte é uma região vasta...


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 02:41)

Guadiana com EMAs localizadas no mapa:[/B]


[/QUOTE]

Moura tem uma média geral de 26,1 para o mês mais quente e contudo a sua «posição» em relação aos locais mais quentes, parece a de um local fresco, mesmo com os seus 34,8 de média de máxima para o mês mais quente.


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 02:09)

belem disse:


>


[/QUOTE]




belem disse:


> Do IM disseram-me que a margem de erro é marginal.
> Penso que isto diz tudo.




Se estamos a falar destes gráficos, lamento mas acho isso impossível!! 
Como se pode "ousar" dizer que não há erro nem aproximações, apenas "marginal", se estamos a dar valores a todos os pontos basicamente?


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 02:22)

Margem de erro marginal significa que há algum erro de aproximação, embora pequeno. Contudo é  uma questão pertinente que poderás pôr aos autores desse trabalho.


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 03:09)

belem disse:


> Hum?
> Margem de erro marginal significa que há algum erro de aproximação, embora pequeno. Contudo é  uma questão pertinente que poderás pôr aos autores desse trabalho.



Eu não sei como eles fizeram exactamente..
Mas imagino que tenham pegado em informação clmatológica do máximo de estações possíveis, cruzado essaa informação, para criar um mapa.. Logo aí há interpolações, algumas grosseiras.. E depois para melhorar, claro usam algoritmos com a altitude concerteza, há formas mais ou menos certas e sofisticadas!
E eu não tou a dizer que é um mau trabalho, antes pelo contrário! Está muito bom.. Mas um produto assim, precisa de muita cautela na sua interpretação, e acho "ambicioso" e "perigoso" tirar grandes conclusões de locais através de um mapa assim...


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 04:03)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não sei como eles fizeram exactamente..
> Mas imagino que tenham pegado em informação clmatológica do máximo de estações possíveis, cruzado essaa informação, para criar um mapa.. Logo aí há interpolações, algumas grosseiras.. E depois para melhorar, claro usam algoritmos com a altitude concerteza, há formas mais ou menos certas e sofisticadas!
> E eu não tou a dizer que é um mau trabalho, antes pelo contrário! Está muito bom.. Mas um produto assim, precisa de muita cautela na sua interpretação, e acho "ambicioso" e "perigoso" tirar grandes conclusões de locais através de um mapa assim...



Indicam, certamente, quais os locais com maior probabilidade de serem mais quentes.
Atenção que os valores indicados são a média das máximas dos 3 meses mais quentes e não a média da máxima do mês mais quente.
A minha postura para já, como  deves ter lido, é algo reservada. O fundamental mesmo é registar dados.
Estes mapas, apenas ajudam-nos na metodologia e não a apresentar já os resultados.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

Eu acho que devíamos montar umas estações nas zonas mais quentes ali do Alentejo, vale do Tejo, Guadiana e Douro.
Acredito que este ano vai trazer outra vaga de calor daquelas, e portanto, é só montar algo lá e vermos uma ou outra a bater a Amareleja.
Ora eu não tenho muita experiência com estes sítios, mas são os meus palpites

Então, *Alentejo*: Serpa, Moura e Monsaraz, Elvas, Alandroal e Redondo, Estremoz e Campo Maior, Barrancos.
Serra de São Mamede: Marvão, Portalegre...
*Vale do Tejo*: Nisa, Mação (onde estive no dia 31/7/03 e registei 47º) e Gavião, Fratel, Vila Velha do Rodão
*Vale do Douro*: Barragem da Valeira, Fôz-Coa, Barragem do Pocinho (tb é mto quente lá), S. João Pesqueira e Riodades, Torre Moncorvo, Barca dálva (onde me falam frequentemente do calor abrasador de verão, precisamente na fronteira)

De notar que *Riodades *fica num vale num dos afluentes que vai desaguar a norte no Douro. Ou seja, esta disposição do rio sul-norte pode ser que ajude. Então, a zona junto ao Pocinho, Barca dalva e Foz Coa, seriam tb das mais quentes, até porque o vale do *rio Côa *encontra-se paralelo ao de Riodades, mas mais a leste. Então o parque das gravuras nao pode ter um termómetro de máximas?



belem disse:


> Indicam, certamente, quais os locais com maior probabilidade de serem mais quentes.
> Atenção que os valores indicados são a média das máximas dos 3 meses mais quentes e não a média da máxima do mês mais quente.
> A minha postura para já, como  deves ter lido, é algo reservada. O fundamental mesmo é registar dados.
> Estes mapas, apenas ajudam-nos na metodologia e não a apresentar já os resultados.



Quantos de nós sabemos que às vezes basta mudar uns 100 metros o termómetro e pronto, logo 1 ou 2º de diferença!
Lá por Amareleja ter tido 48º, num deserto de estações metereológicas, nao quer dizer que não tem havido uns 50º!


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 10:16)

irpsit disse:


> Eu acho que devíamos montar umas estações nas zonas mais quentes ali do Alentejo, vale do Tejo, Guadiana e Douro.
> Acredito que este ano vai trazer outra vaga de calor daquelas, e portanto, é só montar algo lá e vermos uma ou outra a bater a Amareleja.
> Ora eu não tenho muita experiência com estes sítios, mas são os meus palpites
> 
> ...



Sim, se por esta altura a estação da Amareleja já registou 40.9ºC, acho que na passada sexta-feira, porque é que não se pedem ter registado temperaturas mais altas em Julho ou Agosto.

É bem possível!

É a minha opinião!


----------



## Chingula (14 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, se por esta altura a estação da Amareleja já registou 40.9ºC, acho que na passada sexta-feira, porque é que não se pedem ter registado temperaturas mais altas em Julho ou Agosto.
> 
> É bem possível!
> 
> É a minha opinião!



Amareleja registou o valor máximo da temperatura de 41,1 ºC em 12 de Junho (na passada Sexta-feira)...possivelmente o valor da temperatura do ar mais elevado deste mês... 
A comparação de valores só é possível se as condições forem identicas...concerteza que já se atingiram valores da temperatura do ar superiores a 50º C em Portugal Continental...mas nas condições do abrigo meteorológico - como é recomendado pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial, não creio...pois é necessário a conjugação de uma série de factores e para ser registado esse valor (50ºC) em abrigo meteorológico qual não seria o valor da temperatura do ar ao Sol?...e mais próximo do solo, eventualmente rochoso ou de asfalto????
Chamo a atenção que, na Zona da Terra Quente em Trás-os-Montes, nomeadamenta na região de Pinhão...também se atingem valores elevados da temperatura do ar...não é só no Alentejo.
Cumpts


----------



## Rtrinda (14 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

Sim é possível já ter feito 50 graus em Portugal em condições muito excepcionais, alias e baseio esta minha informação única exclusivamente no facto de a temperatura mais elevada registada em Portugal Continental ter sido como todos sabemos de 47,4 Graus na localidade de Amareleja DISTRITO DE BEJA á data de 01/08/2003 mesmo considerando que uma temperatura acima dos 42,43 graus mesmo na região mais quente do Pais no Distrito de Beja so surgir muito raramente talvez de 10 em 10 anos, considero em teoria que nesse mesmo dia de Agosto de 2003 em certas zonas do Vale do Guadiana se possam ter atingindo de facto os 50 graus, mas para todos os efeitos estamos a falar de uma situação climática muito excepcional e rara. 
Agora o que eu duvido e não acredito mesmo de todo é que se atingiam temperaturas de 50 graus ou algo que se pareça em Trás-os-Montes mesmo sendo na chamada Terra Quente e não me baseio apenas numa questão de fé de acreditar ou deixar de acreditar baseio-me em factos e nos valores normativos da região que nunca registaram valores que se aproximam sequer dos tais 50 graus, por isso como não vi não li e não se consegue provar não acredito que em tempo algum se atingem temperaturas a sombra em Trás-Montes de 50 Graus e afirmo que em Portugal a única zona onde isso possa por ventura acontecer mesmo que não haja provas palpáveis reais de uma temperatura de 50  graus e no DISTRITO DE BEJA nomeadamente no Vale do Guadiana e na região raiana de Amareleja e Barrancos. 

Relativo ao afirmarem que a temperatura mais elevada registada no CONTINENTE EUROPEU verificou-se numa latitude superior há de Roma ou de Atenas nomeadamente na região de Trás-os-Montes no século passado pois bem pelo que li aqui nada prova que isso de facto tenha acontecido pelas fontes que consultei muito menos, mas eu tenho uma teoria para esse tal acontecimento eu também em dias de muito calor o termómetro do meu carro marca 44,45 graus quando a temperatura em Lisboa e em Setúbal é de 36,37 graus e julgo que é um pouco por ai concerteza algum estrangeiro inglês trouxe um termómetro qualquer numa expedição qualquer ao verão continental seco de Trás-os-Montes e por algum motivo marcou essa tal temperatura de 52 graus e disse olha afinal em Portugal faz 52 graus no Verão(EM LONDRES JÁ VI EU COMO OS MEUS OLHOS NO MÊS DE JULHO UM TERMOTRO DA CIDADE QUE MARCAVA 37 GRAUS –COM ISTO NÃO ESTOU A DIZER QUE EM LONDRES FAZEM 37 GRAUS POIS A MAXIMA DESSE DIA ERA DE 32 GRAUS), agora isso a mim não me diz nada como também não diz nada a comunidade cientifica e dados oficiais e pelo que consultei a temperatura mais elevada registada na Europa foi sem surpresas na cidade de Sevilha a 4 de Agosto de 1888 da tal barreira dos tais 50º graus


Fonte:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/globalextremes.html

Quanto ao resto é pura especulação misturada com alguma fantasia daqui a pouco so falta dizer que Trás-os-Montes tem um clima Árido com temperaturas perto dos 50º graus e que a Costa Portuguesa é uma Costa Tropical cheia não de Pinheiros mas de Mangueiras e Coqueiros. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2009 às 20:52)

Rtrinda disse:


> Agora o que eu duvido e não acredito mesmo de todo é que se atingiam temperaturas de 50 graus ou algo que se pareça em Trás-os-Montes mesmo sendo na chamada Terra Quente e não me baseio apenas numa questão de fé de acreditar ou deixar de acreditar baseio-me em factos e nos valores normativos da região que nunca registaram valores que se aproximam sequer dos tais 50 graus




Meu caro Rtinda.
Como está?
Ainda hoje cheguei do trabalho de campo e estive em alguns locais  quentes de Portugal.
 Andei em Mértola, Alcoutim, Vila Real de Santo António, Alte, Monchique ( novamente bem quente de noite) a belíssima Fonte da Benémola ( autêntico oásis da paisagem algarvia), etc, vi muitos turistas  e durante a noite experimentei sempre temperaturas bem elevadas ( em Alte deviam estar mais de 25 de mínima) assim como as máximas em Castro Marim e no barrocal algarvio andaram bem altas  (perto de Alcoutim andámos à volta dos 40ºc de dia, com muita facilidade).
Acho que viajar faz bem e ajuda-nos a entender muita coisa. É estando nos locais que se aprende.
Em relação ao Alto Douro, aconselho-o vivamente a conhecer a região.
Em Pinhão já se registaram 46ºc e não estamos a falar da região mais quente do local, nem de perto.




Rtrinda disse:


> por isso como não vi não li e não se consegue provar não acredito que em tempo algum se atingem temperaturas a sombra em Trás-Montes de 50 Graus.




OK.




Rtrinda disse:


> e afirmo que em Portugal a única zona onde isso possa por ventura acontecer mesmo que não haja provas palpáveis reais de uma temperatura de 50  graus e no DISTRITO DE BEJA nomeadamente no Vale do Guadiana e na região raiana de Amareleja e Barrancos.




Dentro do DISTRITO DE BEJA há numerosos microclimas, já vi que já entendeu isso.
Muito bem!





Rtrinda disse:


> ...agora isso a mim não me diz nada como também não diz nada a comunidade cientifica e dados oficiais e pelo que consultei a temperatura mais elevada registada na Europa foi sem surpresas na cidade de Sevilha a 4 de Agosto de 1888 da tal barreira dos tais 50º graus




Receio que a comunidade científica já não dá valor a esse recorde tal como o de Riodades, que até é o valor mais alto revindicado na Europa  e foi registado no mesmo dia que o de Sevilha.






Rtrinda disse:


> Quanto ao resto é pura especulação misturada com alguma fantasia daqui a pouco so falta dizer que Trás-os-Montes tem um clima Árido




Segundo cientistas bastante bem cotados como Koppen-Geiger, Trás-os-Montes têm regiões com clima árido ( > 500mm anuais), nomeadamente no Vale do Côa e em Barca de Alva.




Rtrinda disse:


> com temperaturas perto dos 50º graus e que a Costa Portuguesa é uma Costa Tropical cheia não de Pinheiros mas de Mangueiras e Coqueiros.





Quem é que disse que a costa portuguesa é assim?


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

Rtrinda disse:


> Agora o que eu duvido e não acredito mesmo de todo é que se atingiam temperaturas de 50 graus ou algo que se pareça em Trás-os-Montes mesmo sendo na chamada Terra Quente e não me baseio apenas numa questão de fé de acreditar ou deixar de acreditar baseio-me em factos e nos valores normativos da região que nunca registaram valores que se aproximam sequer dos tais 50 graus, por isso como não vi não li e não se consegue provar não acredito que em tempo algum se atingem temperaturas a sombra em Trás-Montes de 50 Graus e afirmo que em Portugal a única zona onde isso possa por ventura acontecer mesmo que não haja provas palpáveis reais de uma temperatura de 50  graus e no DISTRITO DE BEJA nomeadamente no Vale do Guadiana e na região raiana de Amareleja e Barrancos.



  Sem querer entrar em polémica, acredito que a região do Pinhão, 20 km acima da Régua, ao longo do rio Douro, tem ou tinha capacidade para atingir temperaturas da ordem dos 50º. Refiro que tinha, porque desde que se construiu a barragem de Bagauste, perto de Régua, o rio traz um maior caudal na zona do Pinhão, o que pode contribuir para uma moderação do calor.

  Seja como for, esta região, incrustada entre várias encostas sobranceiras ao Douro, concentra um bafo tórrido, o xisto das terras absorve e potencia o efeito calorífico, em alturas de vento leste, com céu limpo, alguém com coragem que faça uma medição rigorosa e depois falamos...


----------



## psm (14 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

Veterano disse:


> Sem querer entrar em polémica, acredito que a região do Pinhão, 20 km acima da Régua, ao longo do rio Douro, tem ou tinha capacidade para atingir temperaturas da ordem dos 50º. Refiro que tinha, porque desde que se construiu a barragem de Bagauste, perto de Régua, o rio traz um maior caudal na zona do Pinhão, o que pode contribuir para uma moderação do calor.
> 
> Seja como for, esta região, incrustada entre várias encostas sobranceiras ao Douro, concentra um bafo tórrido, o xisto das terras absorve e potencia o efeito calorífico, em alturas de vento leste, com céu limpo, alguém com coragem que faça uma medição rigorosa e depois falamos...





Desculpa de corrigir só um pequeno pormenor, mas tudo o que seja rochas siliciosas não absorvem muito calor, já quanto ao calcário, e mesmo que sendo branco absorve imensa energia tem haver com a reação quimica do calcio em oposição ao silicio na absorção de energia.


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

Veterano disse:


> Sem querer entrar em polémica, acredito que a região do Pinhão, 20 km acima da Régua, ao longo do rio Douro, tem ou tinha capacidade para atingir temperaturas da ordem dos 50º. Refiro que tinha, porque desde que se construiu a barragem de Bagauste, perto de Régua, o rio traz um maior caudal na zona do Pinhão, o que pode contribuir para uma moderação do calor.
> 
> Seja como for, esta região, incrustada entre várias encostas sobranceiras ao Douro, concentra um bafo tórrido, o xisto das terras absorve e potencia o efeito calorífico, em alturas de vento leste, com céu limpo, alguém com coragem que faça uma medição rigorosa e depois falamos...



Existem zonas no Douro com mais potencial do que essa.
Embora sem dúvida que o aumento do caudal em algumas regiões pode ocasionar mudanças.


----------



## irpsit (14 Jun 2009 às 23:22)

Compreendo a tua razão para achares muito complicado ou quase impossível haver 50º em Trás os Montes, apenas só no Alentejo.

Pois normalmente o Alentejo é mais quente, mas isso não quer dizer que em circunstâncias excepcionais se atinga temperaturas também iguais ou acima dos 45º noutros locais do país. Acho é bem díficil.
Certamente que acima dos 40º atinge-se sim, em Trás-os-Montes, em alguns locais mais quentes.
Afinal até alguns locais do Porto ultrapassaram-se os 40º naqueles primeiros dias de Agosto de 2003.
Um microclima poderia aumentar a temperatura em pelo menos em 3-4º, mas mais que isso duvido.

É uma questão de alguém tentar obter os máximos históricos de algumas destas estações de Portugal (Elvas, Estremoz, Foz Coa, etc...) e comparar.
Aqui vão algumas das máximas oficiais de 2003: A maioria do país vai pelo menos 5º abaixo do Alentejo.

Se houve 52º em Riodades, Amareleja então ultrapassava isso!

*Amareleja 47.5*
(Sevilha 47.0)
(Badajoz 46.0)
(Córdoba 46.0)
(Jerez de la frontera 45.1)
Beja 45.4
Évora 44.5
*Lisboa 43.0*
(Murcia 42.0)
*Castelo Branco 41.6*
*Portalegre 41.3*
*Porto 39.5*
*Bragança 39.5*

Curioso tb que na heatwave de 2007, vários locais na Europa de Leste tb ultrapassaram os 45ºC! Quem sabe chegou-se aos 50ºC em algum lado...


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2009 às 23:47)

Máximos absolutos para algumas estações meteorológicas em Espanha:

Badajoz - Talavera la Real / B. Aérea 44.8 (01 ago 2003)
Córdoba / Aeroporto 46.6 (23 jul 1995) 
Sevilla / Aeroporto 46.6 (23 jul 1995)
Sevilla / Morón de la Frontera / B. Aérea 46.6 (19 jul 1967)
Sevilla - Tablada 45.4 (23 jul 1995) 

http://www.aemet.es/es/portada


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 00:56)

As zonas onde se podem registar as temperaturas absolutas mais elevadas são as que coincidem com vales encaixados e não em áreas planas (tem de corresponder a sítios onde seja possível formarem-se “bolsas” de ar quente subsidentes que ficam retidas pelo próprio relevo). Assim, troços de rios ou de ribeiras bem encaixadas nas bacias do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro, nos seus troços iniciais dentro de Portugal Continental facilmente atingem temperaturas na ordem dos 45 ºC nos dias mais quentes do ano.
Acontece que esses mesmos locais poderão é não apresentar todas as condições que se considerem válidas para a localização de uma estação meteorológica.


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2009 às 16:56)

Gerofil disse:


> As zonas onde se podem registar as temperaturas absolutas mais elevadas são as que coincidem com vales encaixados e não em áreas planas (tem de corresponder a sítios onde seja possível formarem-se “bolsas” de ar quente subsidentes que ficam retidas pelo próprio relevo). Assim, troços de rios ou de ribeiras bem encaixadas nas bacias do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro, nos seus troços iniciais dentro de Portugal Continental facilmente atingem temperaturas na ordem dos 45 ºC nos dias mais quentes do ano.
> Acontece que esses mesmos locais poderão é não apresentar todas as condições que se considerem válidas para a localização de uma estação meteorológica.



Os primeiros troços são de facto quentes, mas só são os mais quentes no caso do Tejo, porque tanto no Guadiana como no Douro, ainda ficam a alguns kms da fronteira.
Quanto às condições para uma estação meteorológica é uma questão de averiguar fazendo trabalho de campo no local.
Mesmo que não sejam reunidas condições para tal, seria interessante fazer registos para conhecer a climatologia da zona.


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2009 às 17:50)

Aqui está um trabalho interessante sobre o padrão regional térmico através de imagens de satélite:

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1995-5960/5960_07.pdf


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2009 às 18:37)

Gostei particularmente desta parte:






A minha estação assim o confirma...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2009 às 23:28)

Haverá dados nalgum lado sobre as temperaturas sentidas em 2003, durante a vaga de calor, especificamente para Mirandela, Vila-Flor e outras localidades da chamada "terra quente transmontana"? Penso que os vales do rio sabor deverão ter temperaturas muito altas - mas não tenho dados concretos para afirmar isso, só a minha percepção...

Perdoem-me só mais uma pergunta: já alguém fez um estudo do impacto da massa de água do Alqueva no clima e, especificamente, nas temperaturas do interior Alentejano?


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jul 2009 às 14:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Perdoem-me só mais uma pergunta: já alguém fez um estudo do impacto da massa de água do Alqueva no clima e, especificamente, nas temperaturas do interior Alentejano?



Aqui encontras o que há sobre o Alqueva:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/impacto-climatico-do-alqueva-2545.html


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2009 às 15:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Haverá dados nalgum lado sobre as temperaturas sentidas em 2003, durante a vaga de calor, especificamente para Mirandela, Vila-Flor e outras localidades da chamada "terra quente transmontana"? Penso que os vales do rio sabor deverão ter temperaturas muito altas - mas não tenho dados concretos para afirmar isso, só a minha percepção...
> 
> Perdoem-me só mais uma pergunta: já alguém fez um estudo do impacto da massa de água do Alqueva no clima e, especificamente, nas temperaturas do interior Alentejano?



Assim por alto pelo que li, o Alqueva só terá uma influência assinalável em áreas relativamente próximas da barragem.
A zona mais quente do Guadiana ainda fica a uns bons kms para que pudesse ser influenciada. 
Mas claro que isto é um assunto algo delicado que exige mais anos de estudo.
Relativamente à vaga de calor de 2003, acredito que o Vale do Côa e mais algumas regiões tenham atingido bons valores.
Para terem uma ideia da facilidade com se chega a valores altos em alguns vales ou encostas desta região, lembro-me de uma Volta à Portugal de bicicleta em que enquanto o país andava influenciado na sua fachada ocidental por nortada e o sul andava com valores pouco acima de 30, numa terriola da região quente do Douro, durante um troço da Volta, foi indicado que estavam 37 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2009 às 17:26)

A minha dúvida em relação à terra quente transmontana, prende-se com o facto de ter constantemente temperaturas um bocado acima das regiões circundantes, nomeadamente no seu curso inferior, onde o calor se sente, de facto, durante o verão de forma marcada - até final de Setembro...
Quanto ao resto, muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## belem (15 Ago 2009 às 01:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> A minha dúvida em relação à terra quente transmontana, prende-se com o facto de ter constantemente temperaturas um bocado acima das regiões circundantes, nomeadamente no seu curso inferior, onde o calor se sente, de facto, durante o verão de forma marcada - até final de Setembro...
> Quanto ao resto, muito obrigado pela ajuda



Programa de Conservação do Parque Arqueológico do Vale do Côa:


«O PAVC localiza-se no Nordeste Português, numa zona também caracterizada pela existência
de diversas fronteiras: desde logo a fronteira com Espanha, mas também as divisões administrativas,
regionais, naturais e sócio culturais entre a Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro. Geomorfologicamente
a área do PAVC integra-se na Meseta Ibérica, situando-se mais concretamente
na Meseta Setentrional e na bacia hidrográfica do Rio Douro. Esta região possui atributos específicos
que contribuem para a existência de um cluster climático, geomorfológico, orográfico e mesmo
social, económico e cultural particular. De entre estes atributos destacamos as formações xistosas,
o clima seco e quente e de baixa pluviosidade anual, especialmente nas zonas do vale de cotas mais
reduzidas (Aubry et al., 2002a, p. 62), aonde no pico do Verão as temperaturas alcançam facilmente
os 50ºC ou a pobreza dos solos que determinaram a implantação ao longo dos últimos dois milénios
dum modelo de exploração económica do território baseado numa agricultura tradicionalmente
assente em 3 grandes monoculturas (oliveira, amendoeira e vinha) adaptadas a estas exigentes
condições.».

«Clima:
A monitorização da evolução e variabilidade anual, mensal e mesmo diária dos elementos climáticos
é de grande importância para a conservação da Arte do Côa. O INAG (Instituto da Água)
fornece já os dados relativos à precipitação local, obtidos através das estações de medição de Escalhão
e de Castelo Melhor, que permitem calcular quer as médias anuais globais de pluviosidade
quer a precipitação abaixo de determinada cota, ou seja no fundo do vale. Por outro lado, faculta
ainda, através da estação hidrométrica de Cidadelhe, informações acerca do volume e fluxo do caudal
do Côa. Todas estas informações podem ser facilmente acedidas no endereço electrónico do
INAG (www.inag.pt) e contribuem decisivamente para definir o contexto climático de intervenção
dos trabalhos de conservação da Arte do Côa.
Estes dados são contudo insuficientes para a caracterização integral do regime climático regional
e local. De facto as informações sobre a temperatura (variações anuais, mensais e diárias entre
o fundo do vale e os planaltos adjacentes; _entre _e nos diversos Núcleos de Arte Rupestre; numa ou
em várias superfícies gravadas) são fundamentais para compreender cabalmente os contornos climáticos
microlocais e das quais o Programa de Conservação não pode obviamente prescindir. Como
tal, _foi implantado um sistema de monitorização da temperatura e suas amplitudes _que compreende
também competências na medição da precipitação e da humidade relativa de modo a complementar
o retrato climatérico da região que os dados fornecidos pelo INAG já possibilitam no
que diz respeito às duas variáveis referidas.»



In  _Revista Portuguesa de Arqueologia volume 7.número 1. 2004 _

http://www.ipa.min-cultura.pt/pubs/RPA/v7n1/folder/01.pdf


----------



## frederico (17 Ago 2009 às 02:22)

Boa noite.

Em 2001 fiz várias caminhadas no vale do Côa, no vale do Águeda e da Ribeira de Toirões e em vários pontos do vale do Douro na região fronteiriça, durante o final do mês de Junho.

Recordo-me que na altura fiquei impressionado com a aridez e as temperaturas elevadíssimas daqueles vales, e com os contrastes paisagísticos que exisitiam entre os vales referidos e os planaltos e serras adjacentes. Recordo-me de sair de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo para o vale do Águeda e passar junto de bosquetes bem desenvolvidos de carvalho-negral e de pouco depois estar perante uma vegetação que associava mais ao vale do Guadiana, com Cystus e azinheiras. 

Nesse dia que fomos ao Águeda, afluente do Douro que durante parte do seu percurso faz a fronteira com Espanha, estava muito calor. Numa região do vale muito rochosa e praticamente desprovida de vegetação o calor era infernal... as rochas libertavam energia térmica que tornava a paisagem ondulada, mais parecia que estava noutras latitudes... os grifos e os abutres-do-egipto aproveitam essa energia para planar e procurar alimento... 

A conjugação da ausência de vegetação, escarpas rochosas, elevada exposição solar e protecção contra os ventos tornam estes vales do interior excepcionalmente quentes. 

Por tudo isto, penso que é  perfeitamente possível que algures num destes vales já se tenham atingido os  50ºC. Basta pensarmos que na Amareleja já ultrapassámos os 47ºC...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Ago 2009 às 22:16)

frederico disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Em 2001 fiz várias caminhadas no vale do Côa, no vale do Águeda e da Ribeira de Toirões e em vários pontos do vale do Douro na região fronteiriça, durante o final do mês de Junho.
> 
> ...



OCORRE ALGO PARECIDO AQUI EM SC, NO LITORAL SUL, VALE DO RIO ITAJAÍ E BAIXO VALE DO RIO URUGUAI (REGIÃO DE ITAPIRANGA), NO VERÃO TEM DIAS DE CALOR MUITO FORTE, NESTAS ÁREAS A MÁXIMA ABSOLUTA OSCILA ENTRE 40 A 46,5°C. HÁ O PAREDÃO DA SERRA E POUCO VENTO NO INTERIOR DO LITORAL SUL E NA REGIÃO DE ITAPIRANGA, A CIDADE FICA A 180 m, É UM VALE FECHADO E COM MUITAS ÁREAS DE ROCHA QUE AFLORAM, CONTRIBUINDO PARA DIAS MUITO QUENTES. A PIOR ONDA DE CALOR EM ITAPIRANGA FOI EM JAN/FEV DE 1952, 17 DIAS SEGUIDOS COM MÁXIMAS ENTRE 40,5 A 46,5°C.


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

frederico disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Em 2001 fiz várias caminhadas no vale do Côa, no vale do Águeda e da Ribeira de Toirões e em vários pontos do vale do Douro na região fronteiriça, durante o final do mês de Junho.
> 
> ...



E no Pinhão os 46ºc.
Pinhão, que como se pode verificar nos mapas das temperaturas médias máximas para os meses de Junho, Julho, Agosto, nem sequer está perto, termicamente,  das zonas mais quentes do Douro.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Ago 2009 às 23:27)

frederico disse:


> Recordo-me que na altura fiquei impressionado com a aridez e as temperaturas elevadíssimas daqueles vales, e com os contrastes paisagísticos que exisitiam entre os vales referidos e os planaltos e serras adjacentes. Recordo-me de sair de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo para o vale do Águeda e passar junto de bosquetes bem desenvolvidos de carvalho-negral e de pouco depois estar perante uma vegetação que associava mais ao vale do Guadiana, com Cystus e azinheiras.



Também notei isso há já alguns anos aquando da primeira vez que visitei essa região sobretudo no percurso entre Vila Nova de Foz Côa e Torre de Moncorvo.

O que achei curioso é que apesar de já ter ouvido falar da "Terra quente" não tinha a noção de até que ponto se poderia literalmente designar esta zona como tal, porque achava que havia aqui algo de contraditório num contexto geográfico e por sua vez climático.

No entanto, não deixei de reparar na grande semelhança paisagística quanto ao tipo de relevo, de vegetação e até em algumas características climáticas, que sobretudo no Verão, se podem comparar à região do Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, no concelho de Mértola e na vizinha serra algarvia nos conselhos de Alcoutim e Castro Marim!

Por isso, mesmo que apenas superficializando a questão quanto a extremos de temperatura => a 50ºC, acho que estas duas zonas do País poderão ter mais em comum do que aparentemente nos mostram!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Set 2009 às 12:37)

Estava olhando algumas tabelas e notei algo "engraçado".

Médias máximas de 35 a quase 38°c e as máximas absolutas, nestes meses, não eram muito superiores as médias. Tipo; média máxima de 37,9 e máxima absoluta inferior a 43°c.

São joaquim, que é fria e alta tem média máxima em novembro de 20,0°c e máxima absoluta de 31,4°c e em dezembro; 21,8°c e máxima de 31,4°c

na capital, florianópolis, ilha, em fevereiro a média máxima é de quase 29°c e já deu 38,8°c. Itapiranga, extremo-oeste e num vale bem fechado, a média máxima é de +-34°c/35°c e já deu 46,5°c (neste caso não padrão, mas a leitura já é feita a 74 anos, o erro já está padronizado. Detalhe o local é bem sombreado. Em orelans/sc, a média máxima em janeiro é +-32/33°c e já deu 44,6°c ( a mais alta do brasil). Em blumenau, vale do rio itajaí, bem mais aberto que itapiranga, em janeiro a média máxima é de +-33°c e já deu 43°c.

Ou seja, em relação a média máxima, os extremos absolutos máximos tem entre 9 a 11°c  de diferença. Achei pouca a diferença entre a média máxima e a máxima absoluta, ainda mais que em portugal o período de insolação é bem maior que aqui.

Alguém teria alguns anos com os dados diários para tirar esta dúvida?


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 13:36)

Por cá a diferença também anda pelos 12/13ºC.

Alguns exemplos:

Beja – média máxima do mês mais quente 32,8ºC 
máxima absoluta 45,4ºC

Bragança – média máxima do mês mais quente 28,5ºC 
máxima absoluta 39,5ºC

Lisboa/Geofísico – média máxima do mês mais quente 27,8ºC 
máxima absoluta 41,8ºC


E há também o factor altitude. Os locais com uma altitude mais elevada têm maior dificuldade em registarem valores elevados de temperatura. 1345m já faz alguma diferença.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Dan disse:


> Lisboa/Geofísico – média máxima do mês mais quente 27,8ºC
> máxima absoluta 41,8ºC



Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, em funcionamento no aeroporto desde os anos 90, não tem ainda normais definidas, mas apresenta uma tendência para ter extremos maiores do que a estação do Geofísico, se for feita uma comparação apenas dentro desse período.

Se houvesse normais para essa estação, o mês mais quente teria uma média máxima a rondar certamente os 28,5 ºC ou não longe dos 29,0 ºC.

O extremo máximo em Gago Coutinho até agora, neste pequeno período de análise, foi de 42,0 ºC em 01/08/2003.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Gostei particularmente desta parte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Poceirão então, deverá ser  também o que  acontece e a uma escala ainda maior!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

belem disse:


> No Poceirão então, deverá ser  também o que  acontece e a uma escala ainda maior!



E fui eu que causei toda esta fixação pelo Poceirão, que parece ganhar adeptos. 

Vamos então continuar a descobrir a realidade climática do nosso país, bastante rico em especificidades, locais como o Poceirão haverá muitos mais.

---

Aproveitando o meu post anterior, em que referia que na estação de Gago Coutinho, que ainda não tem idade suficiente para ter normais climatológicas, deverá ter uma média das máximas no mês mais quente de quase 29 ºC, a zona de Moscavide sendo, nas máximas, ainda ligeiramente mais quente, cerca de 1 ºC em média, deverá andar perto dos 30 ºC de média de máximas no mês mais quente.

Apenas o Inverno aqui tem sensivelmente a mesma média que o aeroporto e algumas zonas envolventes, pois o Verão por aqui é tendencialmente mais quente por se tratar de um local mais abrigado e mais baixo do que toda a envolvência, menos sujeito aos fluxos de Oeste e da influência da nortada, especialmente, *isto sem falar nas condicionantes do urbanismo, que não estou a incluir nas médias, por não se tratar de condições naturais de aquecimento*, mas sim antrópicas e que não estão a entrar em discussão naquilo que refiro.


----------



## amando96 (1 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

bem, houve anos em que este termometro tinha o mercurio mesmo lá em cima, agora tenho um digital que chega aos 125C, mas só o arranjei a pouco tempo...


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2010 às 15:12)

A zona em que senti mais calor até hoje foi numa encosta baixa a apenas alguns kms do Guadiana, na zona de Mértola em Junho! Eram 7 da manhã, quando reparei que havia uma azáfama nos animais, vários pombos-bravos, rolas-bravas, lebres, perdizes e aves de rapina corriam a zona, bebiam e comiam... Mais tarde soube porquê tão cedo....
Pensava que a sombra dos pinheiros ia safar-me durante a tarde ( assim como ao que parece uma quantidade extraordinária de gafanhotos, louva deus, lepidópteros, etc...), mas nem por isso, passadas poucas horas o ar parecia uma fornalha ao ponto de latejar os olhos e deixar os sentidos estranhos e algo confusos.
Tive que sair rapidamente de lá, meter-mo no carro e ir até Mértola ( e tive que esperar que as lojas abrissem já em horário laboral porque os seus donos ainda estavam a dormir uma sesta) para comprar muita água e beber...
Escusado será dizer que tive a beber água durante cerca de meia hora, com intervalos para descansar  debaixo da sombra das árvores de um jardim...
Um termómetro da cidade indicava 41ºc, valor que até nem me parecia muito longe da realidade, mas que para mim parecia uma lufada de ar fresco comparado com o local de onde tinha vindo!!!
Experienciei a vaga de calor em 2003 em Lisboa, onde se chegou aos 42ºc, lembro-me inclusive de estar a acompanhar a situação pela internet durante um bocado e depois ir um pouco lá fora para sentir tal temperatura e achei que era um calor forte, mas nem sequer semelhante ao que senti junto ao Guadiana.
Penso que em locais mais quentes do que os arredores baixos de Mértola e  no pico do calor em Julho ou Agosto, numa fase mais quente do que aquela, pode fazer valores bastante altos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2010 às 18:55)

belem disse:


> A zona em que senti mais calor até hoje foi numa encosta baixa a apenas alguns kms do Guadiana, na zona de Mértola em Junho! Eram 7 da manhã, quando reparei que havia uma azáfama nos animais, vários pombos-bravos, rolas-bravas, lebres, perdizes e aves de rapina corriam a zona, bebiam e comiam... Mais tarde soube porquê tão cedo....
> Pensava que a sombra dos pinheiros ia safar-me durante a tarde ( assim como ao que parece uma quantidade extraordinária de gafanhotos, louva deus, lepidópteros, etc...), mas nem por isso, passadas poucas horas o ar parecia uma fornalha ao ponto de latejar os olhos e deixar os sentidos estranhos e algo confusos.
> Tive que sair rapidamente de lá, meter-mo no carro e ir até Mértola ( e tive que esperar que as lojas abrissem já em horário laboral porque os seus donos ainda estavam a dormir uma sesta) para comprar muita água e beber...
> Escusado será dizer que tive a beber água durante cerca de meia hora, com intervalos para descansar  debaixo da sombra das árvores de um jardim...
> ...



Uma realidade que conheço bastante bem, pois conheço o Alentejo a pente fino e muitos são os dias que por lá passo, seja Verão ou Inverno.

E tenho a mesma opinião acerca do vale do Guadiana, que já me deu muito boas experiências.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

belem disse:


> Experienciei a vaga de calor em 2003 em Lisboa, onde se chegou aos 42ºc, lembro-me inclusive de estar a acompanhar a situação pela internet durante um bocado e depois ir um pouco lá fora para sentir tal temperatura e achei que era um calor forte, mas nem sequer semelhante ao que senti junto ao Guadiana.



Não posso dizer que conheço perfeitamente os efeitos do calor do Verão no Alentejo, mas pelo menos o suficiente para tirar algumas conclusões nomeadamente na área da "raia alentejana" e claro, Mértola!

De uma coisa parece que estou certo, a nossa reacção a 40ºC em Lisboa é diferente da que sentimos por exemplo em Mértola e outros vales da bacia do Guadiana mais próximos da fronteira. Obviamente essa diferença marca-se pela muito baixa percentagem de humidade conjugada com uma muito forte radiação e por sua vez forte concentração de calor, factores que em Lisboa apresentam diferenças.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Mar 2010 às 11:23)

No meu entender esta questão dos 50º graus em Portugal acaba por pecar num sentido na realidade, não existe nenhum registo Oficial que comprove que de facto em Portugal se tenham registado mais de 50º graus celsius, depois esta discussão leva a uma enormidade de dados e informações especulativas que em determinados momentos poderão ser sem duvida exageradas em função de gostos e preferenciais pessoais. Sem querer por aqui a palavra de ninguém em causa, quer-se dizer quem conheça a região entre Barrancos -Amareleja  sabe perfeitamente que se trata da região Habitada mais quente de Portugal e pelo vistos fala-se aqui dos 47º graus de Amareleja (maior temperatura registada em Portugal) como se trata-se de uma zona fresca…Lol e esses argumentos de que em cantos escondidos recalcados do Vale do Guadiana fazem 50º graus e que em recantos escondidos do Vale do Côa também 50ºgraus,enfim se formos entrar por ai perdemos na mesma porque digo-vos uma coisa no interior Espanhol faz seguramente muito mais calor que em Portugal e se me vir aqui um Sevilhano dizer-me que nos Montes entre Sevilha e Córdoba num canto escondido entre rochas fa, ou que um habitante da Extremadura espanhola me venha dizer que nos vales  Aracena enfim ou que em Castilha la Mancha nos vales escondidos entre Toledo e Ciudad Real ou numa região escondida de Múrcia(regiões todas elas na mesma ou menor latitude de Portugal bem mais metidas no Interior onde o efeito da Continental é bem maior logo onde as amplitudes térmicas são bem maiores logo as probabilidades de temperaturas mais elevadas ser de facto maior que o Interior português) faça mais de 55º graus??? E agora se algum espanhol me disser isso eu vou dizer que em Espanha faz mais calor que no Death Valley ou no Médio Oriente??? Para não falar na Grécia ou mesmo no Interior ceciliano onde também um Grego ou habitante da Cecília pode especular sobre valores desses??? 
Julgo que basearmos em meras suposições e relatos e experiências pessoais não oficiais é sempre um erro para avaliarmos um clima porque é sempre a palavra de um contra a outro, eu também posso vir dizer que em Santarém façam -7 graus negativos pois que nos Montes entre Alcanena e Santarém  pois já vi no termómetro do meu carro essa temperatura lá registada, também posso dizer em em Palmela faz -5 graus negativos pois eu já vi isso no meu termómetro. Julgo eu pessoalmente baseio-me em analises metereologicas oficiais credíveis e em zonas que sejam habitadas. 
Agora todos nos de uma maneira ou de outra já presenciamos fenómenos extremados eu já estive em muitas zonas onde faz muito calor Interior da Beira Baixa  por exemplo região de Castelo Branco já estive no interior alentejano entre Moura e Amareleja etc mas digo-vos uma coisa calor como senti na Extremadura espanhola de Alemendralejo  perto de Merida nunca senti em território europeu. 
Mas onde estive com mais calor foi  em Agadir no centro de Marrocos  já estive com 44º graus em pleno mês de Maio, 
Mas se formos basearmos em dados subjectivos  por exemplo por estranho que se pareça já estive num mês de Julho em Londres onde os temometros marcavam lá 36º graus ou já estive em Munique  em Outubro com 29º graus e não venho dizer que em Londres faça 36º graus ou em Munique 30º graus em Outubro. Estes fenómenos são giros de se observar e comentarmos e partilharmos uns com os outros mas nunca podem servir como dados muito credíveis.

Cumps  

Para a semana vem mais


----------



## Costa (14 Mar 2010 às 13:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> não existe nenhum registo Oficial que comprove que de facto em Portugal se tenham registado mais de 50º graus celsius



Afinal não sei porquê que os membros deste fórum andam aqui a perder tempo com as suas estações meteorológicas amadoras, afinal não servem para nada, só debitam dados falsos. Os únicos detentores da verdade são as estações do sempre fiel IM.



SocioMeteo disse:


> esses argumentos de que em cantos escondidos recalcados do Vale do Guadiana fazem 50º graus e que em recantos escondidos do Vale do Côa também 50ºgraus,enfim se formos entrar por ai* perdemos na mesma *porque digo-vos uma coisa no interior Espanhol faz seguramente muito mais calor que em Portugal



Afinal isto é um concurso para ver aonde faz mais calor, se em Portugal se em Espanha. Julgava que era para discutir se já tinham sido atingidos 50ºC em Portugal.



SocioMeteo disse:


> Para não falar na Grécia ou mesmo no Interior *ceciliano *onde também um Grego ou habitante da *Cecília *pode especular sobre valores desses???
> 
> mas digo-vos uma coisa calor como senti na Extremadura espanhola de Alemendralejo  perto de Merida nunca senti em território europeu.



Com erros destes a tua credibilidade sobe a olhos vistos. 



SocioMeteo disse:


> não venho dizer que em Londres faça 36º graus ou em Munique 30º graus em Outubro.



Não?



SocioMeteo disse:


> já estive num mês de Julho em Londres onde os temometros marcavam lá 36º graus ou já estive em Munique  em Outubro com 29º



Olha que coincidência, acabaste de dizer.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2010 às 13:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> No meu entender esta questão dos 50º graus em Portugal acaba por pecar num sentido na realidade, não existe nenhum registo Oficial que comprove que de facto em Portugal se tenham registado mais de 50º graus celsius, .




Já todos sabemos disso, por isso não nos traz nada de novo.




SocioMeteo disse:


> depois esta discussão leva a uma enormidade de dados e informações especulativas que em determinados momentos poderão ser sem duvida exageradas em função de gostos e preferenciais pessoais..



Não. Aqui estimula-se um debate sério com informações e também com dados científicos para criar um desenvolvimento  realista sobre este assunto.
Quem sabe pode dar origem a futuras investigações, desde que haja o interesse suficiente.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Sem querer por aqui a palavra de ninguém em causa, quer-se dizer quem conheça a região entre Barrancos -Amareleja  sabe perfeitamente que se trata da região Habitada mais quente de Portugal e pelo vistos fala-se aqui dos 47º graus de Amareleja (maior temperatura registada em Portugal) como se trata-se de uma zona fresca….



Talvez você precise de conhecer a região de que está a falar antes de tomar esse tipo de conclusões. Mais no início deste tópico, esse assunto da Amareleja foi abordado e chegou-se à conclusão de que na região há zonas mais quentes não só a partir do conhecimento do relevo da zona como através de dados do próprio IM.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Lol e esses argumentos de que em cantos escondidos recalcados do Vale do Guadiana fazem 50º graus e que em recantos escondidos do Vale do Côa também 50ºgraus,.



Ninguém disse que faziam, apenas se disse que provavelmente faz.






SocioMeteo disse:


> enfim se formos entrar por ai perdemos na mesma porque digo-vos uma coisa no interior Espanhol faz seguramente muito mais calor que em Portugal e se me vir aqui um Sevilhano dizer-me que nos Montes entre Sevilha e Córdoba num canto escondido entre rochas fa, ou que um habitante da Extremadura espanhola me venha dizer que nos vales  Aracena enfim ou que em Castilha la Mancha nos vales escondidos entre Toledo e Ciudad Real ou numa região escondida de Múrcia(regiões todas elas na mesma ou menor latitude de Portugal bem mais metidas no Interior onde o efeito da Continental é bem maior logo onde as amplitudes térmicas são bem maiores logo as probabilidades de temperaturas mais elevadas ser de facto maior que o Interior português) faça mais de 55º graus???.?



Devia ler melhor o que se tem escrito neste tópico para não se por com situações absurdas. E se quer que lhe diga as diferenças não devem ser assim tão grandes como pensa. É que além da continentalidade há outros factores como a altitude, a exposição, etc; que também devemos ter alguma consideração.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Para não falar na Grécia ou mesmo no Interior ceciliano onde também um Grego ou habitante da Cecília pode especular sobre valores desses???.



Pode especular à vontade, porque no interior da Grécia ou Sicília, há sobretudo é montanhas  e só um leigo é que lhes iria dar ouvidos. Além de que não há a continentalidade aliada à baixa altitude que temos no interior da P. Ibérica, em alguns locais.
Os registos de máximas mais quentes na Grécia são mais junto à costa e não no interior como aqui. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Julgo que basearmos em meras suposições e relatos e experiências pessoais não oficiais é sempre um erro para avaliarmos um clima porque é sempre a palavra de um contra a outro, eu também posso vir dizer que em Santarém façam -7 graus negativos pois que nos Montes entre Alcanena e Santarém  pois já vi no termómetro do meu carro essa temperatura lá registada, também posso dizer em em Palmela faz -5 graus negativos pois eu já vi isso no meu termómetro. .



Ninguém aqui quer se basear em suposições pessoais, apenas se quer estimular um debate sobre o assunto. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Julgo eu pessoalmente baseio-me em analises metereologicas oficiais credíveis e em zonas que sejam habitadas.?



Exacto é o que você faz e é a sua ideia  de que os outros não são credíveis só porque não concorda com eles, então entenda que felizmente há pessoas diferentes de si que se preocupam em ser credíveis.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Agora todos nos de uma maneira ou de outra já presenciamos fenómenos extremados eu já estive em muitas zonas onde faz muito calor Interior da Beira Baixa  por exemplo região de Castelo Branco já estive no interior alentejano entre Moura e Amareleja etc mas digo-vos uma coisa calor como senti na Extremadura espanhola de Alemendralejo  perto de Merida nunca senti em território europeu.?



Eu também já tive na Andaluzia e na Extremadura espanhola no verão e acredito que hajam locais bastante quentes, mas a minha experiência pessoal foi diferente  da sua, calhou-me um dia muito quente quando fui ao Guadiana. Claro que isto não me levou a fazer conclusões hilariantes como as que fez.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas se formos basearmos em dados subjectivos  por exemplo por estranho que se pareça já estive num mês de Julho em Londres onde os temometros marcavam lá 36º graus ou já estive em Munique  em Outubro com 29º graus e não venho dizer que em Londres faça 36º graus ou em Munique 30º graus em Outubro. Estes fenómenos são giros de se observar e comentarmos e partilharmos uns com os outros mas nunca podem servir como dados muito credíveis.?



Exacto, mas aqui ninguém andou a usar dados de termómetros do carro ou da rua para dizer que eles são oficiais.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Mar 2010 às 14:00)

Costa disse:


> Afinal não sei porquê que os membros deste fórum andam aqui a perder tempo com as suas estações meteorológicas amadoras, afinal não servem para nada, só debitam dados falsos. Os únicos detentores da verdade são as estações do sempre fiel IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Não vou entrar aqui em despiques pessoais nem em questões de credibilidade pois não estou a vender nada a ninguém , respeito a opinião dos outros, não pretendo impor a minha opinião a ninguém nem que ate respeitam a minha,apenas expus a minha opinião baseada em dados factuais e objectivos : 
1º Não existe nenhum registo oficial de uma temperatura em Portugal continental superior a 50º graus;
2º Sim e em Espanha existe um  maior potencial para se registarem temperaturas elevadas que em Portugal logo se aqui dizem que faz 50º graus no Vale do Guadiana eu pergunto e em recantos escondidos de Espanha(Merida,Aracena,Vales entre Sevilha-Cordobra,Vales da região de Castilha la Mancha) enfim ai o potencial é enorme,logo se faz 50º em Portugal nestas regiões faz quantos??? 54º??55º??? Daqui a pouco a península Ibérica é mais quente que o Death Valley ou o Medio Oriente... Nope desculpa lá não ir na Onda e ser um pouco desmancha prazeres mas estas analises no meu entender são sempre especulativas e com pouca validade cientifica... 

Relativo á questão do Português e a palavra Sicília aceito perfeitamente a tua correcção pessoalmente odeio dar erros em português,mas se formos por ai a procura dos erros ortográficos dos Posts aqui publicados neste Forum ou em outro Forum qualquer não faríamos outra coisa e quase nenhum Post teria credibilidade pois estaria-se a privilegiar a forma e não o conteúdo... Pois este Forum tem como objectivo falar sobre Meteorologia e não ser um espaço de aprendizagem de português, mas obviamente é preferível escrever o melhor possível... quem nunca deu um erro de português força atirem a 1ª pedra... 

Relativo as temperaturas que registei em Munique e em Londres é so um exemplo que não é por ter sentido visto com os meus olhos presenciado estes valores destas duas belíssimas cidades  que me vou por a dizer que em Munique no Outono a temperatura pode chegar aos 29º graus e que em Londres quando davam uma temperatura Máxima de 32º graus nesse dia eu em no centro da cidade perto do Hyde Park vi o termómetro registar 36º graus a sombra... não me vou por a dizer que em Londres faz 36º graus no Verão... pois isto para dizer que é o que acho que se tenta fazer com esta questão dos 50º graus em Portugal... mas enfim esta é so a minha opinião... 
Obviamente respeito bastante o trabalho e as estações meteorológicas mas amadoras aqui do pessoal do Forum mas eu pergunto em alguma delas alguém já verificou + de 50º graus em Portugal???

Cumps


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2010 às 14:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não vou entrar aqui em despiques pessoais nem em questões de credibilidade pois não estou a vender nada a ninguém , respeito a opinião dos outros, não pretendo impor a minha opinião a ninguém nem que ate respeitam a minha,apenas expus a minha opinião baseada em dados factuais e objectivos :
> 1º Não existe nenhum registo oficial de uma temperatura em Portugal continental superior a 50º graus;.



Claro que não existe, mas em vez de se pôr com mais offtopic devia era ler o título deste tópico antes de postar.
Agradeço que ao menos respeite isso.




SocioMeteo disse:


> 2º Sim e em Espanha existe um  maior potencial para se registarem temperaturas elevadas que em Portugal logo se aqui dizem que faz 50º graus no Vale do Guadiana eu pergunto e em recantos escondidos de Espanha(Merida,Aracena,Vales entre Sevilha-Cordobra,Vales da região de Castilha la Mancha) enfim ai o potencial é enorme,logo se faz 50º em Portugal nestas regiões faz quantos??? 54º??55º???.



Não sei quantos faz, talvez fosse uma boa altura para você nos elucidar porque essas regiões são assim tão mais quentes, do que por exemplo, o interior do Vale do Tejo, com dados tal como os que foram apresentados pelo IM.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Daqui a pouco a península Ibérica é mais quente que o Death Valley ou o Medio Oriente... Nope desculpa lá não ir na Onda e ser um pouco desmancha prazeres mas estas analises no meu entender são sempre especulativas e com pouca validade cientifica... .



Ninguém aqui está a comparar alhos com bugalhos, só você.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo as temperaturas que registei em Munique e em Londres é so um exemplo que não é por ter sentido visto com os meus olhos presenciado estes valores destas duas belíssimas cidades  que me vou por a dizer que em Munique no Outono a temperatura pode chegar aos 29º graus e que em Londres quando davam uma temperatura Máxima de 32º graus nesse dia eu em no centro da cidade perto do Hyde Park vi o termómetro registar 36º graus a sombra... .



Exacto e esses exemplos já foram dados pelo Rtinda, mais atrás neste tópico por isso esse assunto não nos traz nada de novo.





SocioMeteo disse:


> não me vou por a dizer que em Londres faz 36º graus no Verão... pois isto para dizer que é o que acho que se tenta fazer com esta questão dos 50º graus em Portugal... mas enfim esta é so a minha opinião... .



Não se preocupe com isso. Se é assunto que lhe faz confusão não é obrigado a postar. Já sabemos qual é a sua opinião há algum tempo.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Obviamente respeito bastante o trabalho e as estações meteorológicas mas amadoras aqui do pessoal do Forum mas eu pergunto em alguma delas alguém já verificou + de 50º graus em Portugal???.



Não e ninguém foi para um local verdadeiramente quente para fazer medições, assim como ninguém reinvidicou tal valor, simplesmente porque ainda ninguém o quis fazer.
Este tópico é bastante claro « Mais de 50ºc em Portugal» isto é, sim ou não, se você não tem nada de novo para dizer sobre este assunto, agradeço que não alongue o seu offtopic no tópico que eu criei.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Mar 2010 às 14:32)

_
Não. Aqui estimula-se um debate sério com informações e também com dados científicos para criar um desenvolvimento  realista sobre este assunto.
Quem sabe pode dar origem a futuras investigações, desde que haja o interesse suficiente.
_-Belem

Pois ai é que está pelo que li aqui como se diz no Ribatejo, a Laranja exprimida deu pouco sumo...ou seja esta questão aqui dos 50º graus aqui no Forum é interessante sim senhor... é pertinente sem duvida... mas os argumentos são pouco concretos específicos e mais subjectivos é mais do género diz que disse... ou eu tenho um amigo que sentiu que viu... enfim tudo exprimido do ponto de vista cientifico e factual é muito pouco como te disse os argumentos são mais a base da especulação e no campo da especulação pode-se dizer aquilo que se quiser a Imaginação acaba por ser o nosso limite... Mas sabes porque isso acontece?? Porque existe quase uma ausencia total de dados objectivos e concretos que comprovem os 50º graus em Portugal??? Porque é quase impossível de isso se verificar em Portugal... Nas cidades e localidades-Castelo Branco,Beja,Amareleja,Moura  então é mesmo impossível nesses tais recantos quase impossível mas tenta ir para lá para o Vale do Guadiana ou para o Vale do Coa com uma estação meteorológica amadora e apresenta-me esses tais 50º graus a partir dai sim a coisa muda de figura... ate lá estamos apenas no domínio da especulação e das suposições com pouco fundamento cientifico... estamos no domínio dos termómetros do carro... já entendes porque te falei dos termómetros do carro certo??? 


_
Talvez você precise de conhecer a região de que está a falar antes de tomar esse tipo de conclusões. Mais no início deste tópico, esse assunto da Amareleja foi abordado e chegou-se à conclusão de que na região há zonas mais quentes não só a partir do conhecimento do relevo da zona como através de dados do próprio IM._- Belem

Quem chegou á conclusão??? Baseado em quê??? evidencias??? o diz que disse??? o diz que viu???? 
Para mim e ate prova em contrario a zona habitável com Localidades mais quente de Portugal é sem duvida o eixo-Moura-Amareleja-Granja-Barrancos... em Portugal duvido que haja regiões mais quentes... a prova está nos dados e nos normativos climáticos...  







_Ninguém aqui quer se basear em suposições pessoais, apenas se quer estimular um debate sobre o assunto. _ -Belem 

sim acho bem o debate... apesar do tema dos 50º graus conduzir irreversivelmente a suposições pessoais... sabes porquê??? porque não existem dados que comprovem tais valores... logo entra-se no campo do diz que disse... 




_

Eu também já tive na Andaluzia e na Extremadura espanhola no verão e acredito que hajam locais bastante quentes, mas a minha experiência pessoal foi diferente  da sua, calhou-me um dia muito quente quando fui ao Guadiana. Claro que isto não me levou a fazer conclusões hilariantes como as que fez._ -Belem

Lá esta são experiências foi por isso mesmo que te dei este exemplo cada um tem NNNs delas


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2010 às 14:49)

SocioMeteo disse:


> _Pois ai é que está pelo que li aqui como se diz no Ribatejo, a Laranja exprimida deu pouco sumo...ou seja esta questão aqui dos 50º graus aqui no Forum é interessante sim senhor... é pertinente sem duvida... mas os argumentos são pouco concretos específicos e mais subjectivos é mais do género diz que disse... ou eu tenho um amigo que sentiu que viu... enfim tudo exprimido do ponto de vista cientifico e factual é muito pouco como te disse os argumentos são mais a base da especulação e no campo da especulação pode-se dizer aquilo que se quiser a Imaginação acaba por ser o nosso limite... Mas sabes porque isso acontece?? Porque existe quase uma ausencia total de dados objectivos e concretos que comprovem os 50º graus em Portugal??? Porque é quase impossível de isso se verificar em Portugal... Nas cidades e localidades-Castelo Branco,Beja,Amareleja,Moura  então é mesmo impossível nesses tais recantos quase impossível mas tenta ir para lá para o Vale do Guadiana ou para o Vale do Coa com uma estação meteorológica amadora e apresenta-me esses tais 50º graus a partir dai sim a coisa muda de figura... ate lá estamos apenas no domínio da especulação e das suposições com pouco fundamento cientifico... estamos no domínio dos termómetros do carro... já entendes porque te falei dos termómetros do carro certo??? _


_

Para mim tudo isso é um assunto vazio, daí que se pretende identificar quais as zonas mais quentes para fazer os tão necessários registos.
Os 50ºc são avançados como uma POSSIBILIDADE não como uma certeza, porque valores próximos a 50ºc já foram registados em zonas menos quentes.





SocioMeteo disse:



ate lá estamos apenas no domínio da especulação e das suposições com pouco fundamento cientifico... 

Clique para expandir...



É o caminho normal da ciência até chegar às verdades. Primeiro têm que vir as suposições só depois se chega à conclusão que se pode começar a fazer registos para ver se há algum fundo de verdade. Enfim isto é assunto vazio para o tema e já foi discutido aqui « ad nauseam»...






SocioMeteo disse:



			Quem chegou á conclusão??? Baseado em quê??? evidencias??? o diz que disse??? o diz que viu????
		
Clique para expandir...


Vá ler o que se escreveu sobre o assunto em vez de se pôr com estes floreados desnecessários.






SocioMeteo disse:



Para mim e ate prova em contrario a zona habitável com Localidades mais quente de Portugal é sem duvida o eixo-Moura-Amareleja-Granja-Barrancos... em Portugal duvido que haja regiões mais quentes... a prova está nos dados e nos normativos climáticos...  

Clique para expandir...



Você é que pelos vistos usa dados baseado em suposições.
Mais uma vez aconselho-o a ler sobre o assunto.
É óbvio que nessa região esses pontos urbanos não se fizeram nas zonas mais quentes, só quem não percebe nada sobre a zona é que diria tal coisa.











SocioMeteo disse:



sim acho bem o debate... apesar do tema dos 50º graus conduzir irreversivelmente a suposições pessoais... sabes porquê??? porque não existem dados que comprovem tais valores... logo entra-se no campo do diz que disse... 

Clique para expandir...



Você é que não ajuda, certamente, porque aqui ninguém se está basear no disse que disse, para chegar à conclusão que fazem 50ºc, mas sim para iniciar a metodologia correcta para abordar este assunto e então mais tarde fazer os registos para verificar cientificamente o que existe de verdade nisso. Há algum mal nisso?






SocioMeteo disse:



Lá esta são experiências foi por isso mesmo que te dei este exemplo cada um tem NNNs delas

Clique para expandir...



Mas eu acho que sei dar o valor correcto a elas, porque como disse até acredito que hajam locais mais quentes que aquele.
Acho que fui realista, pois não falei em verdades absolutas apenas em experiências pessoais que têm o seu valor específico. Aqui ninguém quer fazer do «disse que disse» ciência, mas apenas averiguar sobre possíveis locais interessantes para fazer registos e depois então chegar a alguma conclusão.
Mais uma vez aconselho-o a ler o que se tem escrito neste tópico e a não alongar o seu offtopic._


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2010 às 15:09)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não posso dizer que conheço perfeitamente os efeitos do calor do Verão no Alentejo, mas pelo menos o suficiente para tirar algumas conclusões nomeadamente na área da "raia alentejana" e claro, Mértola!
> 
> De uma coisa parece que estou certo, a nossa reacção a 40ºC em Lisboa é diferente da que sentimos por exemplo em Mértola e outros vales da bacia do Guadiana mais próximos da fronteira. Obviamente essa diferença marca-se pela muito baixa percentagem de humidade conjugada com uma muito forte radiação e por sua vez forte concentração de calor, factores que em Lisboa apresentam diferenças.



Em ambos os casos a humidade atmosférica estava baixíssima ( tanto para Lisboa como para aquela encosta perto de Mértola) e a sensação térmica seria aproximadamente a  mesma se no vale do Guadiana, estivessem « só» 42ºc.
Mas a ideia que fiquei é que estavam realmente mais, o que não me parece tão invulgar assim.


----------



## Costa (14 Mar 2010 às 16:30)

Mas já que você gosta tanto de valores oficiais, segunda a sua teoria Portugal será mais quente do que a vizinha Espanha, uma vez que a temperatura máxima oficial registada em Espanha foi de 47.2°C em Múrcia enquanto que em Portugal foi de 47.4 °C na Amareleja.


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*

Valores de 26/07 a 01/08 em algumas zonas do Alentejo:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp

Não são das zonas mais quentes da região, mas  já são dados interessantes.


----------



## J.S. (4 Ago 2010 às 12:17)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> Valores de 26/07 a 01/08 em algumas zonas do Alentejo:
> 
> http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp
> 
> Não são das zonas mais quentes da região, mas  já são dados interessantes.



Moura (Herdade dos Lameirões) esta muito bem situada para ser o mais quente da região. Oke: a uma altitude de 175 m esta 75 m  por encima de Moura mas tambem esta 20-30 km mais ao interior e mais encaixada (Ficalho no sul) . Acho que não ha (muitos) lugares na região ou em Portugal mais baixas*encaixada*sul que a região ao leste de Moura.

Esta estação esta sempre ou quase mais calor que Badajoz e Sevilla. O mais quente no verão na Peninsula esta sempre esta estação ou Cordoba. Julho: Tmed das maximas: Cordoba 38,0 (96% baseado a 96% dos dados), Moura (H dos L.) 37,8 C, Sevilla 37,7 e Badajoz 37,3. Amaraleja? Não sei mas esta sempre muito perto aos valores do Herdade dos Lameirões.

Portanto, para mim, estas dados são muito interessante e sempre vi naquella estações agrometeorologicas. 

Olha: tambem ha uma rede no Algarve. E ali tambem ha estações quentes e mais representativas que Faro (IM)...


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2010 às 18:14)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Moura (Herdade dos Lameirões) esta muito bem situada para ser o mais quente da região. Oke: a uma altitude de 175 m esta 75 m  por encima de Moura mas tambem esta 20-30 km mais ao interior e mais encaixada (Ficalho no sul) .




A Herdade dos Lameirões está numa zona encaixada? O  IM já apresentou um trabalho sobre as zonas mais quentes, seria interessante localizar essa Herdade lá e fazer um comparativo com as zonas mais quentes do Guadiana.




J.S. disse:


> Acho que não ha (muitos) lugares na região ou em Portugal mais baixas*encaixada*sul que a região ao leste de Moura.



Pelo mapa das temperaturas médias máximas, ainda existem algumas regiões com condições para obter valores mais altos. Isto dentro do que já é conhecido, fora o que ainda é desconhecido. 




J.S. disse:


> Esta estação esta sempre ou quase mais calor que Badajoz e Sevilla. O mais quente no verão na Peninsula esta sempre esta estação ou Cordoba. Julho: Tmed das maximas: Cordoba 38,0 (96% baseado a 96% dos dados), Moura (H dos L.) 37,8 C, Sevilla 37,7 e Badajoz 37,3. Amaraleja? Não sei mas esta sempre muito perto aos valores do Herdade dos Lameirões..



Não sabia que a Herdade dos Lameirões tinha valores assim tão altos ( essa média é baseada em que anos ?), mas isso é um interessante indício de que as zonas mais quentes, são de facto locais muito «sui generis».



J.S. disse:


> Portanto, para mim, estas dados são muito interessante e sempre vi naquella estações agrometeorologicas.
> 
> Olha: tambem ha uma rede no Algarve. E ali tambem ha estações quentes e mais representativas que Faro (IM)...



Sim, são dados interessantes e afinal até superam o esperado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*

Dia 23: 36.9ºC / 
Dia 24: 40.8ºC / 14.6ºC
Dia 25: 41.3ºC / 14.8ºC
Dia 26: 41.3ºC / 16.6ºC
Dia 27: 42.0ºC / 19.5ºC
Dia 28: 42.0ºC / 19.1ºC
Dia 29: 41.5ºC / 19.1ºC
Dia 30: 39.1ºC / 18.3ºC


----------



## J.S. (5 Ago 2010 às 23:21)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> A Herdade dos Lameirões está numa zona encaixada? O  IM já apresentou um trabalho sobre as zonas mais quentes, seria interessante localizar essa Herdade lá e fazer um comparativo com as zonas mais quentes do Guadiana.
> Pelo mapa das temperaturas médias máximas, ainda existem algumas regiões com condições para obter valores mais altos. Isto dentro do que já é conhecido, fora o que ainda é desconhecido.



Eu sei...e se me lembra isto correctamente, fui sempre (Tmediadas maximas do mes mais qeunte) 37,4 ou 37,5  em as lugares mais quentes no vale do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana/Ardila.



> Não sabia que a Herdade dos Lameirões tinha valores assim tão altos ( essa média é baseada em que anos ?), mas isso é um interessante indício de que as zonas mais quentes, são de facto locais muito «sui generis».



Não não...Os dados são do Julho 2010. Mas em geral, não ha muito diferença entre H do L, Sevilla, Amareleja e Cordoba (baseado a minha experiencia de ver os dados cada ano desde 2003 mais ou menos).

A media das maximas em Badajoz e 34,x (34,8??), Sevilla 35,2 e Cordoba 36,x.
Herdade dos Lameirões entre 35 e 36 penso eu...Talvez o COTR pode dar nos os dados???



> Sim, são dados interessantes e afinal até superam o esperado.



Sim e não. Esta região esta encaixada com Ficalho e Adiça no sul e oeste e mais que 100 km de terra entre estas estações e o mar. Otra coisa e que quando eu vi as imagens do satellite, e uma região muito seco. Menos agua no solo=custo menos energia pela evaporação= temos mais energia para atingir temparaturas mais elevadas...

Mas não estou certo. Acho que o região perto do ficalho mas ao sul desta pequena serra, no vale do Chança ( altitude) 140m tambem e interessante. Depende se a influencia dos ventos. Se eles estão mais do N, esta região pode ser mais quente (føhn?). Se a brisa do mar do sul atinga esta região as vezes, esta mais frio penso eu.

Outra coisa e o vale do Ardila, perto de Barrancos que esta mais no interior a uma altitude de 175 m. Moura, aos 90 m. Talvez.

Oke..not knowing this is nice also, we can speculate and I am everstill interested in installing a calibrated thermometer, just like I use here, in a sensorscreen and measure it. May on the ground of farmer??? If people would help, it would be nice.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2010 às 13:49)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Eu sei...e se me lembra isto correctamente, fui sempre (Tmediadas maximas do mes mais qeunte) 37,4 ou 37,5  em as lugares mais quentes no vale do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana/Ardila..



Não, essa é a média dos 3 meses mais quentes, não a do mês mais quente. E não está muito certo qual o limite máximo exacto, uma vez que os pixeis por vezes aparecem sobrepostos...
Ainda faz bastante diferença, sobretudo, por causa de Junho.
Assim sendo, os valores do mês mais quente serão ainda  mais altos. 





J.S. disse:


> Não não...Os dados são do Julho 2010. Mas em geral, não ha muito diferença entre H do L, Sevilla, Amareleja e Cordoba (baseado a minha experiencia de ver os dados cada ano desde 2003 mais ou menos)..



Só com os dados de 2010 é difícil de tomar alguma conclusão.
Sim, é possível que as máximas desses 3 pontos seja semelhante, mas acho que há vários locais em Portugal com mais potencial térmico que Amareleja.
A reputação da Amareleja vive do recorde de 2003 e de algum exagero publicitário que entretanto cresceu em torno desse local.





J.S. disse:


> A media das maximas em Badajoz e 34,x (34,8??), Sevilla 35,2 e Cordoba 36,x.
> Herdade dos Lameirões entre 35 e 36 penso eu...Talvez o COTR pode dar nos os dados???.



O COTR pode disponibilizar dados de alguns anos, mas ainda está longe de uma amostra climática ( com um período longo de anos de medições).
Apenas pode servir para dar uma ideia aproximada.






J.S. disse:


> Sim e não. Esta região esta encaixada com Ficalho e Adiça no sul e oeste e mais que 100 km de terra entre estas estações e o mar. Otra coisa e que quando eu vi as imagens do satellite, e uma região muito seco. Menos agua no solo=custo menos energia pela evaporação= temos mais energia para atingir temparaturas mais elevadas....



Seria interessante posicionar a Herdade dos Lameirões em um mapa para comparar com as regiões mais quentes.
Para já, não me parece que fique nas zonas mais quentes, mas fica seguramente numa região quente.






J.S. disse:


> Mas não estou certo. Acho que o região perto do ficalho mas ao sul desta pequena serra, no vale do Chança ( altitude) 140m tambem e interessante. Depende se a influencia dos ventos. Se eles estão mais do N, esta região pode ser mais quente (føhn?). Se a brisa do mar do sul atinga esta região as vezes, esta mais frio penso eu.
> Outra coisa e o vale do Ardila, perto de Barrancos que esta mais no interior a uma altitude de 175 m. Moura, aos 90 m. Talvez.
> Oke..not knowing this is nice also, we can speculate and I am everstill interested in installing a calibrated thermometer, just like I use here, in a sensorscreen and measure it. May on the ground of farmer??? If people would help, it would be nice.



Sim, há regiões muito interessantes e penso que há variados locais desconhecidos.
É impressionante a densidade e quantidade de estações meteorológicas em Espanha em locais deste género, comparativamente com Portugal, portanto qualquer avanço sério nesse sentido seria interessante.
Sim, acredito que é possível alguém autorizar a instalação de uma estação meteorológica na sua herdade ou quinta.


----------



## J.S. (6 Ago 2010 às 18:55)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> Não, essa é a média dos 3 meses mais quentes, não a do mês mais quente. E não está muito certo qual o limite máximo exacto, uma vez que os pixeis por vezes aparecem sobrepostos...
> Ainda faz bastante diferença, sobretudo, por causa de Junho.
> Assim sendo, os valores do mês mais quente serão ainda  mais altos.




They can write all they like but this is nonsens. It really is. Look at Cordoba Aeropuerto, at 90 m height placed well inland. It has an average maximum temperature of 34,5 C (summer average). Now there may be places that are just a little warmer, but not much. This is supported by Amareleja. I don't know where that one finishes up but I would be quite surprised if this station, at 175 m would be warmer than Cordoba. I think it will be cooler, about 1 C or so although I never witnessed that the last years.
So let us go down 175 m. We then come to a place that is nowhere to be found in the Iberian peninsula more than 50-100 km from the coast. Unless it is still influenced by the sea. Add 1,75 C (suggesting in dry air you on average reach 1 C/100m). Now 1.75 C added is really an upper limit. You go from 34,5 + 1,75= 36,2C. Well below 37,4 C. 

In all fairness: Cordoba sits near the sweetspot for high temperatures in Iberia. It could be eclipsed, but you need to be in the south (850 hPa temperatures being higher on average) and you need to be inlandand you need to be low. In Portugal this means in the places I pointed you to,possible directly in the valley south of Amareleja or just south of Ficalho. Those places are about as low and may be a bit better sheltered than Cordoba. 37,4 is ou of the question, even 37,4 as the average max for one month is out of the question.
BTW: in the book "o ritmo climatico e a paisagem) that I have here the go no higher than 35 C for the maximum temperature of the warmest month....This seems more logical than 37+, let alone 37+ as a daytime max average for the whole summer. This would mean Tmax C. of the warmest month of 39 C or so...Totally unrealistic. 



> Só com os dados de 2010 é difícil de tomar alguma conclusão.
> Sim, é possível que as máximas desses 3 pontos seja semelhante, mas acho que há vários locais em Portugal com mais potencial térmico que Amareleja.
> A reputação da Amareleja vive do recorde de 2003 e de algum exagero publicitário que entretanto cresceu em torno desse local.



Correct, but I wrote 2003-2010. Looked it up many times. 




> O COTR pode disponibilizar dados de alguns anos, mas ainda está longe de uma amostra climática ( com um período longo de anos de medições).
> Apenas pode servir para dar uma ideia aproximada.



In itself, yes. But if you can compare to nearby who do have a long record you can get a very good indication. 10 years is enough to come close to 0,2 or 0,3 C of deviation from the real climatic average. If you know the deviations of the other,longer stations you know somehting about the deviations of the station with the shorter record. In The Netherlands this is done with many stations if they move them to a place nearby..




> Seria interessante posicionar a Herdade dos Lameirões em um mapa para comparar com as regiões mais quentes.
> Para já, não me parece que fique nas zonas mais quentes, mas fica seguramente numa região quente.



Oke, we can agree to disagree. Would like to know what area would be warmer and why...





> Sim, há regiões muito interessantes e penso que há variados locais desconhecidos.
> É impressionante a densidade e quantidade de estações meteorológicas em Espanha em locais deste género, comparativamente com Portugal, portanto qualquer avanço sério nesse sentido seria interessante.
> Sim, acredito que é possível alguém autorizar a instalação de uma estação meteorológica na sua herdade ou quinta.



Oke. Who knows.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2010 às 20:32)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> They can write all they like but this is nonsens.




Não são eles que escrevem o que querem. 
O trabalho deles é baseado em dados variados inclusive a partir de abrigos meteorológicos. Poder haver quem concorde ou quem discorde, mas a versão oficial é a deles. Se alguém quiser provar que os dados deles estão errados, terá que argumentar com estudos sérios feitos durante décadas.





J.S. disse:


> It really is. Look at Cordoba Aeropuerto, at 90 m height placed well inland. It has an average maximum temperature of 34,5 C (summer average). Now there may be places that are just a little warmer, but not much. This is supported by Amareleja. I don't know where that one finishes up but I would be quite surprised if this station, at 175 m would be warmer than Cordoba. I think it will be cooler, about 1 C or so although I never witnessed that the last years.
> So let us go down 175 m. We then come to a place that is nowhere to be found in the Iberian peninsula more than 50-100 km from the coast. Unless it is still influenced by the sea. Add 1,75 C (suggesting in dry air you on average reach 1 C/100m). Now 1.75 C added is really an upper limit. You go from 34,5 + 1,75= 36,2C. Well below 37,4 C.
> In all fairness: Cordoba sits near the sweetspot for high temperatures in Iberia. It could be eclipsed, but you need to be in the south (850 hPa temperatures being higher on average) and you need to be inlandand you need to be low. In Portugal this means in the places I pointed you to,possible directly in the valley south of Amareleja or just south of Ficalho. Those places are about as low and may be a bit better sheltered than Cordoba. 37,4 is ou of the question, even 37,4 as the average max for one month is out of the question.
> BTW: in the book "o ritmo climatico e a paisagem) that I have here the go no higher than 35 C for the maximum temperature of the warmest month....This seems more logical than 37+, let alone 37+ as a daytime max average for the whole summer. This would mean Tmax C. of the warmest month of 39 C or so...Totally unrealistic.






Deve haver alguma confusão.
Primeiro não se pode só usar 2 ou 3 factores e espetá-los no papel para fazer uma média. Neste caso usou a continentalidade e a altitude... Mas os dados do IM contam com estudos feitos em variados locais e aí teremos que ter em conta outros factores, como tipo de solo, relevo circundante ( isto também é MUITO importante), dados de abrigos meteorológicos na zona, ventos predominantes, etc...
Além de que esse valor de 37,4 é indicado para o Tejo interior, não para o Guadiana. São regiões MUITO encaixadas e com características locais muito próprias. Não se pode pegar em exemplos isolados, como  o de Córdoba, que fica a centenas de kms de distância ( e nem sabemos que relevo local tem, ventos predominantes, etc...) e tentar comparar, para então decidir se está certo ou errado.
Nestas circunstâncias as coisas têm que ser vistas à escala local.
Eu não percebo qual é a diferença de acreditar que possam fazer médias para o mês mais quente de 38,5ºc, 39ºc ou 40ºc, quando vai dar praticamente ao mesmo...
As médias do IM, não são fixas, foram propostas como valores bastante aproximados.







J.S. disse:


> Correct, but I wrote 2003-2010. Looked it up many times.



Não , você disse que eram de 2010. O que disse em relação a 2003 é que tem verificado não haver grandes diferenças entre Sevilha, Córdoba e Lameirões desde aí até hoje, ( como disse  « mais ou menos»...)
E se tiver esses dados ( 2003-2010) gostaria de os ver.
Seria muito interessante.






J.S. disse:


> In itself, yes. But if you can compare to nearby who do have a long record you can get a very good indication. 10 years is enough to come close to 0,2 or 0,3 C of deviation from the real climatic average. If you know the deviations of the other,longer stations you know somehting about the deviations of the station with the shorter record. In The Netherlands this is done with many stations if they move them to a place nearby..



Sim, concordo, é sem dúvida uma aproximação à média climática, embora por vezes não chegue, dadas as particularidades de uma região.






J.S. disse:


> Oke, we can agree to disagree. Would like to know what area would be warmer and why...



Isto é só um forum.
E a conversa até está interessante.
A resposta foi dada mais acima, caro JS.


----------



## J.S. (7 Ago 2010 às 17:05)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*

Reasons to have clear doubts.

a) Taking 1 C/100 m of temperature rise is the highest value and it is obtained in dry air. 
b) continentality in Portugal rise with 2,37 C/100 km inland (Lautensach)
c) lattide: temperatures rise with each 0,6 K/100 km move to the south.

a) We read this about Portugal:
" A elaboração das figuras 84 e 93 por J. Ventura leou-o naturalmente a tentar apreciar a variação regional do gradiente verticaldas temperaturas maximas e minimas. A analise grafica empirica das temperaturas registradas nas poucas estaçães existentes em cada região , em função da respectiva altitude, permitiu traçar uma recta de regressão, que exprime o correspondente gradiente regional medio. Os valores adoptados para o desenho dos mapas indicam-se a seguir. Em relação a temperatura minima media do mes mais frio, o gradiente medio e cerca de 0,4/100m tanto do NO como no Portugal interior e meridional; aumenta ate 0,5/100m na faixa de transição, que se extende da região de Lisboa ate Tras-os-Montes ocidental. Em relação as temperaturas meximas medias do mes mais quente, o gradiente e, em toda parte, muito superior, crescendo de cerca de 0,6/100m no Noroeste ate 0,9/100m e mesmo 1,0 C/100m nas regiões interiores."

So this is explicitly divided and the maximum of 1,0C/100 is not some sort of average. It is the maximum that can be found in the interior of continental Portugal as a daytime maximum average in summer.

b) is the special one specifically calculated or Portugal. Now Portugal is not 100% uniform, so we may expect some differences. Still we we can use it and look how well it does

c) lattide: temperatures rise with each 0,6 K/100 km move to the south.

So I take some examples form stations of which I know (more less) what the climatic averages are, how they are situated and look what comparison we get when we compare to various stations across country.

I take W to NW wind as the dominant winddirection in summer and calculate an average distance to the sea for both.

Beja - Amareleja
has a tmax media of 32,8 in july or august. 

Beja: altitude 230 m, 59 km more to the coast, 10 km to the south.

0,4*1 K= 0,4K (height difference)
0,59*2,37= 1,39K (continentality)
0,1*-0,6 = -0,06 K (lattitude difference)

We come to: 32,8+0,4+1,31-0,06= 34,53 Tmax. To me this an absolute maximum, as the 1,0K is an absolute maximum in dry air.

What I found for Amareleja (1961-1990 data I believe) is 34,3 C. Pretty close.

Braganca to Beja:
4,7* -1K=  -4,7K  (470 m height difference)
0.9* 2,37= +2,37 K (100km more inland)
4,0* 0,6= -2,4 (400 km more to the north)

We come to -4.7+2,37 -2,4= -4,67 K. So Braganca would have an average daytime max of 32,8 -4,67 K= 28,13 C 

I found 28,5C as the average max. So we come pretty close again. Mind you that local influenes (not climatological but not well maintained, sheltered stations) may and will have an effect. Many examples are available.

Braganca- Mirandela (data from 1961-1990)

450m lower, 50km less inland 30km to the south

We get +4,5 -1,19 +0,18 = +3,49.

28,5+3,49= 31,99 C for Mirandela.....1961-1990= 31,8. So we come very close again.

Mirandela is situated in the valley of the river Tua.

We can look at Portalegre-Beja. 

350* -1 K= -3,5 K (580 m versus 230 m)
0,4* 2,37= 0,95 (40 km more inland)
1,3* 0,6 = -0,78 K (130 km to the north)

-3,5+0,95-0,78= - 3,33 K

32,8 -3,33K = 29,47 C. The real temperature is 29,8 C (1991-1990 average). 


Compared to Rio Tejo.

Beja-Alvega. Tmax jul 32,8 and 32,1. Beja 20 km further inland, 170m less height and 180 km to the south.

1,70* 1,0= 1,7
0,20* -2,37 = -0.47
1,80*-0,6 = -1.08

Alvega should be 0,15 K warmer. It is 0,7 K cooler Difference 0,85K.



So inalmost all cases, we come very close. A reason for the difference between Alvega and Beja is that I think I should add more emphasis on the NW wind as it dominates more than the SW wind. In that case, Beja becomes more inland than Alvega.It will have very little difference compared to other stations.

When we look north of the Douro, we can say it is in general more enclosed than southern district which could add to some more continentality than the southern regions even with NW wind. Same is true for areas se to Castel Branco.

However: even so we see that the comparison still fits the bill very we calculate things for Mirandela, which is just 100-150 m higher than the Douro valley.

Now with this calculation, you can take a virtual point anywhere in Portugal at 0 metres and calculate how warm it will become. You will never reach the values of 37 C as an average summertmax temp and if 34,3 o Amareleja is now may 35 C (1971-2000 average) at 0 metres you can add 1 C. 

I will do some more calculations with other stations.

Finally: the average juli temp of 2010 (tmediadas maximas) in Amareleja reached 38,0 C, ex aecquo with Cordoba.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2010 às 17:16)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Reasons to have clear doubts.
> 
> a) Taking 1 C/100 m of temperature rise is the highest value and it is obtained in dry air.
> b) continentality in Portugal rise with 2,37 C/100 km inland (Lautensach)
> ...



A tua opinião é interessante, mas faltam variados factores: como vegetação local, tipo de solos, corpos de água presentes, orientação do relevo circundante ( em relação a por exemplo corpos de água presentes,ao Norte, aos ventos predominantes, etc,etc,etc...), precipitação média anual, níveis ombrotérmicos ( ver mapa já colocado aqui no forum), níveis de insolação, afloramentos rochosos, tipos de rochas predominantes,quantidade de superfície reflectora de radiação solar,etc,etc,etc...
E novamente reafirmo que sem ter em conta esses factores e outros tantos mais, não se pode pegar em exemplos de Mirandela, Beja, Moura, Bragança,etc...,  para se tomar uma conclusão sobre os valores nas zonas mais quentes...
Para já, a melhor versão que temos sobre o tema é a do IM.


----------



## J.S. (7 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> A tua opinião é interessante, mas faltam variados factores: como vegetação local, tipo de solos, corpos de água presentes, orientação do relevo circundante ( em relação a por exemplo corpos de água presentes,ao Norte, aos ventos predominantes, etc,etc,etc...), precipitação média anual, níveis ombrotérmicos ( ver mapa já colocado aqui no forum), níveis de insolação, afloramentos rochosos, tipos de rochas predominantes,quantidade de superfície reflectora de radiação solar,etc,etc,etc...
> E novamente reafirmo que sem ter em conta esses factores e outros tantos mais, não se pode pegar em exemplos de Mirandela, Beja, Moura, Bragança,etc...,  para se tomar uma conclusão sobre os valores nas zonas mais quentes...
> Para já, a melhor versão que temos sobre o tema é a do IM.




Well, we can stop thinking of course and always say that. It ends all discussions. We can do the calculus ourselves and see where we come up with. 

There are several reasons why I have little faith in this extrapolation for local climates.

First of all: I have exactly ths situation in The Netherlands where they portray my minimum temperature at 8,0 C. This is based on Vlissingen KNMI 10 km to the SW. My weatherstation consistently shows  it is 1,4 K cooler over the last 13 years. Finally, another recent KNMI station 17 km to my east in a virtually identical situation to mine shows the same figures. So the extrapolation in the KNMI 2001 atlas (1971-2000 meteorological data) got horribly wrong. Horribly, as the bandwidth over here is 2,7 C for the whole country and there are no hills at all. And still they got it wrong. 

Now why I did not trust them (IM) prior to my calculations? Because in nearby Spain we find stations that are situated further inland and at a lower altitude that do not even come near those values. Not even close. You can argue that may be some valleys in Portugal are a bit warmer. But 34,5 C in Cordoba or 37,5 somewhere in Portugal is not "a bit". It is a huge difference.

Why your remarks in this message are not substantiated if you ask me by the IM maps, that show 37,4 C near Braganca (in a valley) and 37,5 near Rosmanhinhal is because of this:
- If other factors than altitude, continentality and lattitude are of importance, why do we find all hotspots on the IM cards in the most continental and low lying areas?? If other factors, which are clearly not related to any of these factors, would have a big influence, we would not have seen such homogeneous temperature rise the further you go inland as long as you remain at the lowest altitudes.
Clearly, the IM based itself on altitude and continentality at least dominantly. Just like me.

- Green cover etc: if it has an influence, something is wrong with the station. It does not represent a climatic influence, but a difference based on a site anomaly. The WMO guidelines are clear: you measure on short grass, with no trees within a 200m radius and nothing above 50 cm in 100 m radius.
If you do so, you introduce errors.

- If other factors would be so influential, large errors would show up in my calculations. They clearly do not. And I have used data from valleys (Mirandela, Amareleja, Alvega and added Pinhão) as well as other, higher locations. But this does not influence the correctness of the calculations. Below I have added some other stations, form Spain. Still, no large error is found.

- Looking at you remarks about precipitation and solar influences: these are taken into account by the 1,0K/100 metres. 1,0 K is reached under sunny conditions and in very dry air. In essence, a fohnlike situation and it is supposed, in that calculation that this is constistently so throughout the month of july. So in ideal conditions. You can't get it more ideal. 

- The only factor that has margin for some error are my calculations about the wind direction and thus continentallity. Which for some reason just gets wrong where there are no stations? 

Pinhão....140 km from the sea at 80 m above sealevel. Compared to Mirandela.
continentality: 0,17*2,37= -0,4K (it is 17 km more inland than Mirandela)
latitude: 30* 0,6= 0,18 K (30 km south of Mirandela)
Altitude= 250-80= 1,7*1= 1,7K (80 lower than Mirandela)

So I'd expect a Tmediadasmaximas of 1,5+31,8= 33,3 C. 

Now I found a value of 33,5 C as the tmaxdas medias and found it on this site...I found this AFTER my calculation above BTW. So 0,2 C deviation. Great!

And now from Pinhão to the valley SE of Cerejais. It is 50 km more inland, 70m higher and at the same lattitude.
2,37*0,5=1,19K warmer
0,7*1,0=0,7K cooler

This valley is therefore 0,5K warmer. Mind you, it takes 180 km in The Netherlands to reach that difference! 
So the lower part of that valley is 34,0 C. I think it is really hot, but still cooler than Amareleja and Moura, but not by much. The valley right south of Amareleja is 100 m high, so they "enjoy" 35,2 C heath in july btw....very nice...I cannot find any part in Portugal warmer than that.

People really need to explain why 50km more inland would lead to a temperature rise of about 5,5 C!!!!! In order to get at an average summertemperature of 37,5 C. Remember: 33,5 C is the average maximum temperature for july in Pinhão, not for the whole summer. Average summer temperature in Pinhão will be about 32 C. So 5,5 C over 50km.....you take this serious?

I remind you again: 1,0 C K is a maximum for a 100 meter drop in latitude. So may be it is 0,6 K. Doesn't help much, we come to 34,3 C. 


Sevilla B.A- Cordoba Aeropuerto: Difference in juli 1,6 C.

altitude: 91-87=m= -0,04K
continentality= 100 km= 1* 2,37= 2,37
Lattitude= 70*0,6= -0,42

Difference= 2,37-0,42-0,04K= 1,91 K....Adds up quite well again. Missed it by 0,31 C.

Badajoz Tal.- Caceres= 34,3-33,0 = 1,3 K difference
altitude: 185-405=220m= 2,2
continentality: 0,35*2,37= -0,83
latitude: 60* 0,6= 0,36

Badajoz should be 1,73K warmer. It is 1,3 K. Missed it by 0,43 K.

A last one, to get more to the interior parts of the Tejo:
Castelo Branco-Beja 31,8 -32,8= 1,0 K
altitude: 1,4*1= 1,4K
continentality:0,42*2,37= - 1,0K
Latitude: 2.1*0,6= 1,22K

So we end up with: 1,66K. The difference here is 0,66 K less than expected. Castelo Branco probably has a higher continentality because of higher mountains to the NW and again the 1,0 K per 100m is a maximum. Still. we are 0,66 K wrong. 

Now I would like to know what unknown factor leads to a 5,5 C rise over 50 km with a rise in height of 80 m...

Finally: I'd say a place like Montoro to Andujar is very enclosed, low lying and more continental. There is another factor of importance and I truely wonder if the IM has taken it into account. That is the one of lattitude. If we look at Amareleja, it is 360 km south of Cerejais. It simply means that you have to overcome 3.6*0,6= 2,18 C aswell, solely based on the lattitude difference.

I have learned a lot during this discussion, never did this calculation before and found a lot of data. So thanks anyways!


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 00:47)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Well, we can stop thinking of course and always say that. It ends all discussions. We can do the calculus ourselves and see where we come up with. !



Os cálculos já foram feitos. Mas obrigado por dar a sua opinião.





J.S. disse:


> There are several reasons why I have little faith in this extrapolation for local climates.!



Esta extrapolação foi feita não só com cálculos, mas com trabalho de campo feito no local. Não é propriamente fazer matemática baseada em teorias.






J.S. disse:


> Now why I did not trust them prior to my calculations. Because in nearby Spain we find stations that are situated further inland and at a lower altitude that do not even come near those values. Not even close. You an argue that may be some valleys in Portugal are a bit warmer. But 34,5 C in Cordoba or 37,5 somewhere in Portugal is not "a bit".!



Sinceramente não estou em condições de comparar ambas, porque não tenho conhecimentos profundos sobre ambas. Também nunca fiz trabalho de campo nesses locais.
Mas daria crédito aos profissionais que já o fizeram.





J.S. disse:


> Why your remarks in this message are not substantiated if you ask me by the IM maps, that show 37,4 C near Braganca (in a valley) and 37,5 near Rosmaninhal is because of this:!



37,4 não são perto de Bragança, mas perto do Rosmaninhal e 37,5 ou mais são perto de Cerejais, embora existam mais vales com valores próximos ou iguais a 37,5ºc.





J.S. disse:


> - If other factors than altitude, continentality and lattitude are of importance, why do we find all hotspots on the IM card in the most continental and low lying areas??!



Nem todos os locais baixos e no interior têm aqueles valores. Como se pode ver são zonas específicas que vão além de apenas  serem baixas e continentais.





J.S. disse:


> Clearly, the IM based itself on altitude and continentality at least dominantly.!



Sim, mas conjugam outros factores, não apenas esses...






J.S. disse:


> I have learned a lot during this discussion, never did this calculation before and found a lot of data. So thanks anyways!



As suas críticas são interessantes, mas é difícil contrariar teoria e prática com apenas teoria.
Ainda bem que aprendeu, pois eu também aprendi consigo.


----------



## J.S. (8 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*

It is not so difficult to answer this question. Do you think there is any logic to expect a 5,5 C temperature rise over 50 km, when one station is situated 140 km inland and the other is 190 km inland? And the one deeper inland is in fact at a higher alititude. 

The calculations were done in my region as well., Even without any mountain or hill, just 10 km NE of a known KNMI station the got it 1,4 K wrong. In my situation, even 0,5K would be nothin short of a blunder. So to say that the calculations were done...? You yourself said that 7 years of climatic data are not enough to say anything substantial compared to a 30 year period. So what fieldwork are you talking about that in fact can do this as to have no discussion about it?

I think you either give way to much credit to someone with the title meteorologist or you rather want these numbers to be true for some reason. In all honesty I cannot imagine someone with knowledge of meteorology who, in this situation, thinks it is possible that you can get a 5,5 K temprise over such as short distance. You do not even seem to have a questionmark, which is beyond me as a critical meteorologist. There are no miracles in this world, certainly not in the scientific field. So everything has an explanation. These 37,4 or 37,5 as Tmax of the media even for one month (!) needs a miracle more than an explanation I think :-)


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 01:26)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> It is not so difficult to answer this question. Do you think there is any logic to expect a 5,5 C temperature rise over 50 km, when one station is situated 140 km inland and the other is 190 km inland? And the one deeper inland is in fact at a higher alititude.
> 
> The calculations were done in my region as well., Even without any mountain or hill, just 10 km NE of a known KNMI station the got it 1,4 K wrong. In my situation, even 0,5K would be nothin short of a blunder. So to say that the calculations were done...? You yourself said that 7 years of climatic data are not enough to say anything substantial compared to a 30 year period. So what fieldwork are you talking about that in fact can do this as to have no discussion about it?
> 
> I think you either give way to much credit to someone with the title meteorologist or you rather want these numbers to be true for some reason. In all honesty I cannot imagine someone with knowledge of meteorology who, in this situation, thinks it is possible that you can get a 5,5 K temprise over such as short distance. You do not even seem to have a questionmark, which is beyond me as a critical meteorologist. There are no miracles in this world, certainly not in the scientific field. So everything has an explanation. These 37,4 or 37,5 as Tmax of the media even for one month (!) needs a miracle more than an explanation I think :-)



Como já disse os resultados foram completados com dados provenientes de abrigos meteorológicos.
Já vi estações com valores mais elevados no verão  e a altitudes maiores, que locais mais continentais e com menor altitude, tudo devido a diversos factores ( novamente ventos predominantes, relevo em redor, tipo de solo, etc, etc,etc...), embora claro que na maior parte das vezes, não seja assim. Dê uma olhada aos valores das localidades em torno de Córdoba, por exemplo e terá surpresas.
Penso que tenho todo o direito em favorecer o trabalho do IM sobre a sua teoria, não só pelo facto de serem profissionais, como por também conjugarem dados práticos com teóricos.


----------



## J.S. (8 Ago 2010 às 10:17)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> Como já disse os resultados foram completados com dados provenientes de abrigos meteorológicos.
> Já vi estações com valores mais elevados no verão  e a altitudes maiores, que locais mais continentais e com menor altitude, tudo devido a diversos factores ( novamente ventos predominantes, relevo em redor, tipo de solo, etc, etc,etc...), embora claro que na maior parte das vezes, não seja assim. Dê uma olhada aos valores das localidades em torno de Córdoba, por exemplo e terá surpresas.
> Penso que tenho todo o direito em favorecer o trabalho do IM sobre a sua teoria, não só pelo facto de serem profissionais, como por também conjugarem dados práticos com teóricos.



I use metstation data too, so it is not theory only. I do an interpolation, just like they did. And the theory is than checked against metstation data. So it is a theory tested against reality. And no large errors show up. They are in the order of a magnitude smaller than needed! That is 10 fold smaller.

Do you think they went up to every single valley in Portugal and hill side to come up with this map? For how long? How many people were involved and how many stations were used during this project? They do not have the people nor the money to do so. You would need hundreds of weatherstations, places which are in accord with WMO standards etc. The fact is that soil, vegetation etc simply has no big influence on your data, unless you plant trees right next to the station in which you introduce an error.
In some places this is not possible because the valley bottom consists of the river and it steeply rises. So how about a body of water influencing the temperature...

They just use theory as well to come up with that map, but there is much reason to doubt it to be correct.

Well, you are not thinking here I feel and this is no discussion. We can alsways say, in every field: specialist have calculated it so they are right. That is a discussionending phrase, not one that starts it.

But apart from my calculations, lets look at those maps. You know where to find them. 

Let us take two points: One is the Douro valley. Just SE of Bragança (may be 10-20 km or so) , I see a reddish brown spickle indicating at least a summertime average maximumtemperature of somewhere between 35-37,5 C. It is impossible to tell, but 35 C seems the lower limit. Do you know how high this valley is actually situated? 480 meter. So that is 220 m lower than Bragança. Now even if I take 35,0 C as the value calculated there, the introduced rise over there is from 27,0 in Bragança to 35,0 C 220 m lower and 15 km away. That is a 8 C rise. That is four times the number we see in heavy fohn situations! And I am being modest. I took the lowest possible value. So 4 C rise per 100 m you go down..

Lets look at the Guadiana river, which gives us a better result as it is much easier to judge those maps. The reddishbrown spot indicates 35,0 C, according to you these are average summertime maxima. And it does occur east of Elvas so we end up just a few km short of Badajoz. Now how warm does Badajoz, with a perfect station in operation there for more than 30 years, get? It gets up to 30,5 june, 34,3 in july and 34,0 in august. This gives us the total of 32,9 C as a summer average (1971-2000 data, INM). That is 2,1 degrees lower than the IM calculations. So for some strange reason, if you just cross the Spanish border and go further inland without gaining any altitude to speak of, the temperature suddenly reverses its constant upward trend and goes down again...No sign of any drop on the Portuguese side and near Elvas the valley has broadened up quite nicely, so it is not that we have a very narrow valley over there that suddenly becomes much wider. No, looking at google earth we see the valley is already 4-8 kilometers wide.

Apart form my own calculations which do not take into account the findings of the IM maps, even when we use the maps it is almost sure they are wrong.

Of course anybody can believe what they want. I feel that saying "the IM says so" is not much different than saying "it says so in the bible". Nothing wrong with that, but it leaves little room for discussion.


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> I use metstation data too, so it is not theory only. I do an interpolation, just like they did. And the theory is than checked against metstation data. So it is a theory tested against reality. And no large errors show up. They are in the order of a magnitude smaller than needed! That is 10 fold smaller.
> 
> Do you think they went up to every single valley in Portugal and hill side to come up with this map? For how long? How many people were involved and how many stations were used during this project? They do not have the people nor the money to do so. You would need hundreds of weatherstations, places which are in accord with WMO standards etc. The fact is that soil, vegetation etc simply has no big influence on your data, unless you plant trees right next to the station in which you introduce an error.
> In some places this is not possible because the valley bottom consists of the river and it steeply rises. So how about a body of water influencing the temperature....



São boas questões para colocar aos autores do trabalho, que muito provavelmente tiveram em conta, esses e tantos outros factores. 
Mas certamente não se sentaram a uma mesa  a criticar o trabalho dos outros, sem nunca terem feito trabalho de campo no local.
Não se pode usar uma variável, por exemplo,  para definir a influência da aridez ou dos solos na temperatura, sem saber o que há no local.
Parece-me um tanto ambíguo esse procedimento.






J.S. disse:


> Well, you are not thinking here I feel and this is no discussion. We can alsways say, in every field: specialist have calculated it so they are right. That is a discussionending phrase, not one that starts it..



O que se disse é que existe uma aproximação da realidade.






J.S. disse:


> But apart from my calculations, lets look at those maps. You know where to find them.
> 
> Let us take two points: One is the Douro valley. Just SE of Bragança (may be 10-20 km or so) , I see a reddish brown spickle indicating at least a summertime average maximumtemperature of somewhere between 35-37,5 C. It is impossible to tell, but 35 C seems the lower limit. Do you know how high this valley is actually situated? 480 meter. .



Gostaria de ver a evidência que está a 480 metros. Mas nem foi essa a zona de maior atenção, foi antes a que fica junto a Cerejais.





J.S. disse:


> So that is 220 m lower than Bragança. Now even if I take 35,0 C as the value calculated there, the introduced rise over there is from 27,0 in Bragança to 35,0 C 220 m lower and 15 km away. That is a 8 C rise. That is four times the number we see in heavy fohn situations! And I am being modest. I took the lowest possible value. So 4 C rise per 100 m you go down...



O IM deu ênfase às zonas mais quentes, no Vale do Douro foi junto aos Cerejais.
Não junto a Bragança.
Claro que estes mapas podem conter erros, ninguém disse que estavam 100% correctos. As zonas mais quentes, foram as zonas alvo.
Em Saucelle, mesmo junto a Portugal, junto a um grande corpo de água ( Rio Douro) sem qualquer diferença de altitude em relação ao lado português e   tão ou mais exposta a ventos, temos médias gerais superiores a 27ºc para os 2 meses mais quentes do ano.
Será esta a zona mais quente do Douro? Duvido muito.






J.S. disse:


> Lets look at the Guadiana river, which gives us a better result as it is much easier to judge those maps. The reddishbrown spot indicates 35,0 C, according to you these are average summertime maxima. And it does occur east of Elvas so we end up just a few km short of Badajoz. Now how warm does Badajoz, with a perfect station in operation there for more than 30 years, get? It gets up to 30,5 june, 34,3 in july and 34,0 in august. This gives us the total of 32,9 C as a summer average (1971-2000 data, INM). That is 2,1 degrees lower than the IM calculations. So for some strange reason, if you just cross the Spanish border and go further inland without gaining any altitude to speak of, the temperature suddenly reverses its constant upward trend and goes down again...No sign of any drop on the Portuguese side and near Elvas the valley has broadened up quite nicely, so it is not that we have a very narrow valley over there that suddenly becomes much wider. No, looking at google earth we see the valley is already 4-8 kilometers wide..




Não, a zona mais quente no Guadiana é apresentada no trabalho, como estando junto a Serpa. 
Até junto a Alcoutim, em Sanlucar de Guadiana a apenas 500 metros de distância do porto de Alcoutim, junto a um grande corpo de água ( Guadiana) temos locais acima dos 27ºc de média geral para os 2 meses mais quentes. Será esta a zona mais quente do Guadiana? Duvido muito.






J.S. disse:


> Apart form my own calculations which do not take into account the findings of the IM maps, even when we use the maps it is almost sure they are wrong..



Em locais que eles procuraram obter mais resultados para este trabalho ( as zonas mais quentes), até acredito em alguma margem de erro como já disse, mas também não acho que estejam muito longe. E sinceramente não vi a apresentação de um trabalho melhor.




J.S. disse:


> Of course anybody can believe what they want. I feel that saying "the IM says so" is not much different than saying "it says so in the bible". Nothing wrong with that, but it leaves little room for discussion.



Eu estou aberto à discussão, pois nunca disse que estes cálculos estavam 100% correctos até porque como já se disse, é impossível com os meios dispostos fazer avaliações para tanta área ao mesmo tempo.
O que disse é que relativamente às zonas mais quentes há uma boa aproximação da realidade.

PS: Um conselho sincero, leia o que já se disse sobre este assunto.
Como por exemplo, mais atrás, neste mesmo tópico.
Mas não se sinta nunca impedido de criticar ou apresentar novos pontos, desde que tenha algum conhecimento da relevância que isso tem.
Este trabalho do IM, serve sobretudo para identificar quais os locais com maior potencial calorífico e fazer aproximações.
O ideal mesmo é, como já disse, fazer medições no local ( evidentemente que o ideal seria durante um período de tempo climatológico).


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 19:32)

Através dos cálculos que o JS usa diga-me qual é a média das máximas para o mês mais quente e para os 3 meses mais quentes para esta localidade de Córdoba ( Puente Genil).
Informações sobre o local:

Latitude: 37º 21´N
Longitude: 004º 43´N

Altitude 200 metros.

Já que falou em Montoro, que valores dá para esse local?

Seria interessante compará-os por exemplo com a estação Córdoba- Aeroporto entre outras.


----------



## J.S. (8 Ago 2010 às 19:37)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



belem disse:


> São boas questões para colocar aos autores do trabalho, que muito provavelmente tiveram em conta, esses e tantos outros factores.
> Mas certamente não se sentaram a uma mesa  a criticar o trabalho dos outros, sem nunca terem feito trabalho de campo no local.
> Não se pode usar uma variável, por exemplo,  para definir a influência da aridez ou dos solos na temperatura, sem saber o que há no local.
> Parece-me um tanto ambíguo esse procedimento.



I am not critising their work, I don't know much about how they did it. I do have good reasons, using calculations specified for Portugal based on rsearch done in Portugal, to doubt it. It is always awkward when people start saying things about having to be in the area to knwo what you are talking about. That is true if data are missing. It is correct if I say that I am to 0,2 K exact. I can't be because the factors you told me about (especially soil type) does have an influence. It will add up to a couple of tens of a degree.
It is easy to introduce systemic errors, I have always thought about these in the Netherladsn: the less wind there is, there more unventilated screens start to warm up because to get detouched from the surrounding air. You do not want to measure how warm the "abrigo" can get, you want to measure the ambient temperature. Now at the coast there is more wind in general than further inland. So this error, which can account for several degrees, is much more likely to occur inland than near the coast. You end up measuring a bigger difference because of systemic errors rather than the real difference between two places. This is most apparent in days with high radiation (summer!). You can correct this by using a ventilator. It should not blow too hard, because then it introduces moist onto the sensor (Campell ventilators do this) which makes yiou measures wetbulb temperatures..ie: too low...

Just an example of an systemic error. another one is of course directly linked to this one: it is sheltered weatherstations. First of all they introduce a more stable aircolumn, which warms up more easily and second of all they introduce the error described above, because of less wind...

Now this I do not know for any station. Luckily, the warmest stations are situated inland so the wind will play a much smaller factor in almost all stations.
But if you start to measure in very sheltered valleys and you do not take precautions, you'll introduce a false higher temperature.

So, on a side note. If someone really wants to measure differences yoiu need to use a ventilator that is solardriven and that start blow with 3m/s-1 wind speed. And you need to use these screens everywhere.




> Gostaria de ver a evidência que está a 480 metros. Mas nem foi essa a zona de maior atenção, foi antes a que fica junto a Cerejais.



No, that area is portrayed to be cooler, yellow to be exact. It is the small valley just souteast of Braganca that reaches these temperatures. There are others also, that is correct. But not the one of (I believe) the Rio Tua and certainly not the one SE of Cerejais.



> O IM deu ênfase às zonas mais quentes, no Vale do Douro foi junto aos Cerejais.
> Não junto a Bragança.



May be in words, but those maps you canfind here in this topic clearly paint another picture.



> Claro que estes mapas podem conter erros, ninguém disse que estavam 100% correctos. As zonas mais quentes, foram as zonas alvo.
> Em Saucelle, mesmo junto a Portugal, junto a um grande corpo de água ( Rio Douro) sem qualquer diferença de altitude em relação ao lado português e   tão ou mais exposta a ventos, temos médias gerais superiores a 27ºc para os 2 meses mais quentes do ano.
> Será esta a zona mais quente do Douro? Duvido muito.



Don't know. Average temp. do not have a 1:1 correlation with daytime max temperatures. Look at Amareleja. Tmedia in julho= 25,0. In Sevilla, it is 27,2.
At day, these two generally have similar temperatures. Within 1 C from onanother for sure. So the minimum in Sevilla is clearly higher and it is. I'd say this has to be the case in the Douro valley also. If we look at Pinhão it has an july average temp of 25,8 C. MAxtemp= 33,5. That is clearly lower than Amareleja (at least 1 C). SO again: minimumtemp is a couple of degrees higher higher in Pinhão (3 C most likely).
In short: amareleja behaves more continental than the valleys of teh Guadalquivir and the Douro. 



> Não, a zona mais quente no Guadiana é apresentada no trabalho, como estando junto a Serpa.
> Até junto a Alcoutim, em Sanlucar de Guadiana a apenas 500 metros de distância do porto de Alcoutim, junto a um grande corpo de água ( Guadiana) temos locais acima dos 27ºc de média geral para os 2 meses mais quentes. Será esta a zona mais quente do Guadiana? Duvido muito.



This is of little interest actually, but I wonder if we are in fact looking at the same maps. It are those maps you find in this thread which focus on Tras-os-montes and Guadiana basin specifically. It is of no interest for finding errors in the IM calculations. Because it is clear they calculate 35,0 C over there, while Badajoz, just 17 km to the east is 2,1 K lower. Same latitude, lattitude and in a valley that is 5-8 km wide in Portugal and Spain in that area.



> Em locais que eles procuraram obter mais resultados para este trabalho ( as zonas mais quentes), até acredito em alguma margem de erro como já disse, mas também não acho que estejam muito longe. E sinceramente não vi a apresentação de um trabalho melhor.



This work is not tested. The fact that professors do these things is no guarantee. If you want to test it first we need to know the methodology. Second it should be reviewed by the peerreviewing system. If we canot do the first and there is no second, this work is not tested or to be tested it all.

This still does not discount in any way my crude calculations, which simply should come up with large errors if it is in correct. I emphasise that in not a single case this is happens. The crude calculations take into account the most important factors and are specified for the Portugese circumstances.

The case of Badajoz and their calculations is an easy one. You do not need rocketscience to see that they are totally off there. This case is another sign things do not add up. My cacluations, without being arrogant, do.

I also repeat that we need a margin of error that is about 10 fold the margin found in my calculations to come to those figures in this IM research.

Another nail at the coffin is that in my Portugese book, another calculation is made based on metstations over the coarse of 11 years. They come no higher than 35 C near Serpa Moura and south of Amareleja. They do not reach 35 C anywhere in the tejo valley. They come to 35 C just east of Pinhão. Unfortunately, the map is too small to see the isotherms in that valley. But I am sure 35 C is hit in a small area.

This is for the warmest month, not the summer in total. WHich still indicates temperatures in the order of 33 C. It is btw exactly the number they write down for the hottest places in Alentejo. Now this value is corroborated by the BAdajoz value of 32,9 C. Amareleja will be warmer and the valley also. I think 33,5 is possible there. 

My calculations show similar values in the deeper valley near Idanha (Se of Castelo Branco) and somewhat lower values 50 km east of Pinhão.



> Eu estou aberto à discussão, pois nunca disse que estes cálculos estavam 100% correctos até porque como já se disse, é impossível com os meios dispostos fazer avaliações para tanta área ao mesmo tempo.
> O que disse é que relativamente às zonas mais quentes há uma boa aproximação da realidade.



it is, but it depends on what you fiond acceptable or not. If we were to discuss variations of 1 C than my calculations will not suffice. Luckily, physics depends on certain laws. In this case, lattitude, height and continentallity are the decisive factors. Others are not. Not for a calculation within a 1 K certainty. In general, you could say that a 0,5 K error is possible. We are arguing about 5-6 and locally 8 C differences. It is not too difficult to calculate that these are bordering impossible. 



> PS: Um conselho sincero, leia o que já se disse sobre este assunto.
> Como por exemplo, mais atrás, neste mesmo tópico.
> Mas não se sinta nunca impedido de criticar ou apresentar novos pontos, desde que tenha algum conhecimento da relevância que isso tem.
> Este trabalho do IM, serve sobretudo para identificar quais os locais com maior potencial calorífico e fazer aproximações.
> O ideal mesmo é, como já disse, fazer medições no local ( evidentemente que o ideal seria durante um período de tempo climatológico).



I did already, that is where I found those maps and the 33,5C Tmax data from Pinhã. 
BTW: I am not saying you are not open to discussion, I am saying that such a remark closes it. In short: I find the remark itself not helpfull. Yet I would like you to think about this if you have the knowledge (no offense, but not everybody does have it). Do not reitterate the work of IM and add the fact that "I don't know". As far as I know, there is currently no way to tell if this work is done with rigorous research or not. So we cannot say how good or bad it is from that perspective.

I restate that there are ways to calculate values, to check these calculations by comparing those with realdata and to check how well you are doing. For the figures we like to find, we see that throughout Portugal and western Spain the calculations are good enough to discount large errors.
Other work does not show these high values at all.
Badajoz stations how much lower temperatures than calculated just a few KM west of it in identical situation.

In short: there is very good reason to doubt it.

I would like you to pick some of my remarks and compare it. Most of all: how about the 2,1 K difference between badajoz and the IM data?
How abnout the fact that my calculations are virtually spot on and are well within 1 K of the real metstation data? What is your specific answer to this matter?


----------



## J.S. (8 Ago 2010 às 19:47)

belem disse:


> Através dos cálculos que o JS usa diga-me qual é a média das máximas para o mês mais quente e para os 3 meses mais quentes para esta localidade de Córdoba ( Puente Genil).
> Informações sobre o local:
> 
> Latitude: 37º 21´N
> ...



Montoro ou Andujar. Sim. Mas atenção: sei que em Espanha ha algumas estações que estão ma ubicadas. Eu soube isto sobre alguns lugares em Huelva, onde hobbyistas sempre diziam que eu fui uma lastima...Mas ao fim, este estação fui ma ubicada..Outras pessoas "confecem" isto...Ficou na cidade sobre terre arena.....
Outras problemas: Xativa e Cazorla..Mas oke...primeiro quero ver as dados de Montoro e Andujar.


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



J.S. disse:


> I am not critising their work, I don't know much about how they did it. I do have good reasons, using calculations specified for Portugal based on rsearch done in Portugal, to doubt it. It is always awkward when people start saying things about having to be in the area to knwo what you are talking about. That is true if data are missing. It is correct if I say that I am to 0,2 K exact. I can't be because the factors you told me about (especially soil type) does have an influence. It will add up to a couple of tens of a degree.?




Certamente que há variantes que se calhar nem eu nem o JS sabe.
O JS tem a sua opinião, o IM e eu temos a nossa.
O limite é esse.







J.S. disse:


> Don't know. Average temp. do not have a 1:1 correlation with daytime max temperatures. Look at Amareleja. Tmedia in julho= 25,0. In Sevilla, it is 27,2.
> At day, these two generally have similar temperatures. Within 1 C from onanother for sure. So the minimum in Sevilla is clearly higher and it is. I'd say this has to be the case in the Douro valley also. If we look at Pinhão it has an july average temp of 25,8 C. MAxtemp= 33,5. That is clearly lower than Amareleja (at least 1 C). SO again: minimumtemp is a couple of degrees higher higher in Pinhão (3 C most likely).
> In short: amareleja behaves more continental than the valleys of teh Guadalquivir and the Douro.



Já sabemos que nem sempre há correlação, mas o que se sabe sobre as mínimas das regiões mais quentes do Douro, Tejo ou Guadiana?
Não quer lançar um palpite? Eu duvido muito mesmo, que seja tão baixas como as da Amareleja.





J.S. disse:


> This is of little interest actually, but I wonder if we are in fact looking at the same maps. It are those maps you find in this thread which focus on Tras-os-montes and Guadiana basin specifically. It is of no interest for finding errors in the IM calculations. Because it is clear they calculate 35,0 C over there, while Badajoz, just 17 km to the east is 2,1 K lower. Same latitude, lattitude and in a valley that is 5-8 km wide in Portugal and Spain in that area.



Encontrar erros é interessante, mas estamos a falar das zonas mais quentes.





J.S. disse:


> This work is not tested. The fact that professors do these things is no guarantee. If you want to test it first we need to know the methodology. Second it should be reviewed by the peerreviewing system. If we canot do the first and there is no second, this work is not tested or to be tested it all.
> This still does not discount in any way my crude calculations, which simply should come up with large errors if it is in correct. I emphasise that in not a single case this is happens. The crude calculations take into account the most important factors and are specified for the Portugese circumstances.
> The case of Badajoz and their calculations is an easy one. You do not need rocketscience to see that they are totally off there. This case is another sign things do not add up. My cacluations, without being arrogant, do.
> I also repeat that we need a margin of error that is about 10 fold the margin found in my calculations to come to those figures in this IM research.
> Another nail at the coffin is that in my Portugese book, another calculation is made based on metstations over the coarse of 11 years. They come no higher than 35 C near Serpa Moura and south of Amareleja. They do not reach 35 C anywhere in the tejo valley. They come to 35 C just east of Pinhão. Unfortunately, the map is too small to see the isotherms in that valley. But I am sure 35 C is hit in a small area.




Essa publicação é de que ano e quais são os autores?
O trabalho do IM é de 2002.
Não existe nenhuma evidência que demonstre que no Tejo não se atinjam médias de 35ºc, só com dados climatológicos é que seria possível confirmar qual o trabalho é que está correcto.
O trabalho do IM é avançado com uma possibilidade não como uma certeza. 




J.S. disse:


> If we were to discuss variations of 1 C than my calculations will not suffice. Luckily, physics depends on certain laws. In this case, lattitude, height and continentallity are the decisive factors. Others are not. Not for a calculation within a 1 K certainty. In general, you could say that a 0,5 K error is possible. We are arguing about 5-6 and locally 8 C differences. It is not too difficult to calculate that these are bordering impossible.



Quando sabemos quais as médias de certos locais ( como Badajoz ou Amareleja) é fácil fazer cálculos para que dêm certo e assim demonstremos que o que dizemos está certo. O problema é quando os locais têm particularidades climáticas e não sabemos quais as médias desse sítios.
A minha posição é mais humilde e concreta: só com medições em locais propícios é que saberemos o que lá se passa.





J.S. disse:


> Montoro ou Andujar. Sim. Mas atenção: sei que em Espanha ha algumas estações que estão ma ubicadas. Eu soube isto sobre alguns lugares em Huelva, onde hobbyistas sempre diziam que eu fui uma lastima...Mas ao fim, este estação fui ma ubicada..Outras pessoas "confecem" isto...Ficou na cidade sobre terre arena.....
> Outras problemas: Xativa e Cazorla..Mas oke...primeiro quero ver as dados de Montoro e Andujar.



Então não consegue usar os seus cálculos para esse lugares?
São todos em Córdoba ( distrito) e sempre pode usar os dados da cidade de Córdoba e fazer algumas interpolações.
Ou não dá?








J.S. disse:


> I did already, that is where I found those maps and the 33,5C Tmax data from Pinhã.
> BTW: I am not saying you are not open to discussion, I am saying that such a remark closes it. In short: I find the remark itself not helpfull. Yet I would like you to think about this if you have the knowledge (no offense, but not everybody does have it). Do not reitterate the work of IM and add the fact that "I don't know". As far as I know, there is currently no way to tell if this work is done with rigorous research or not. So we cannot say how good or bad it is from that perspective.



Eu já disse isso e gostaria que o JS também dissesse o mesmo em relação às limitações dos seus cálculos relativamente a locais que apresentam especificidades climáticas.





J.S. disse:


> I restate that there are ways to calculate values, to check these calculations by comparing those with realdata and to check how well you are doing. For the figures we like to find, we see that throughout Portugal and western Spain the calculations are good enough to discount large errors.
> Other work does not show these high values at all.
> Badajoz stations how much lower temperatures than calculated just a few KM west of it in identical situation.
> In short: there is very good reason to doubt it.
> ...



A minha resposta é a de que simplesmente seria interessante identificar quais os locais com maior potencial térmico e fazer medições. Eu ainda há 2 dias fiz trabalho de campo num local onde havia disparidades térmicas percorrendo apenas 8 metros, daí que acredito que certos locais, tenham particularidades climáticas e que não seja matemática básica que é usualmente aplicada a outros locais, que possa ser aplicada a todo o lugar sem ter em conta as características únicas de cada local. Só com dados medidos e concretos.


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 23:20)

Há uma coisa que o JS tem que ter em conta.
Se um local é o mais quente numa região inteira, este lugar não pode ser vulgar, nem pode receber metodologias teóricas aplicadas à maioria de outros sítios.
O mesmo se aplica ao lugar mais frio numa região inteira.
Moncorvo tem a mesma temperatura média que Beja nos 2 meses mais quentes do ano ( sensivelmente) e no entanto está muito mais alto e a uma latitude muito mais a norte (lá se vão duas das variáveis utilizadas...). Isto porque esta região não tem um comportamento normal em que se possam aplicar regras gerais e esperar resultados idênticos aos outros locais. Tem que ser feita uma abordagem à escala local e respeitar as suas características específicas.
É evidente que o Alto Douro, tem uma eficiência térmica estival acima do normal. Não se pode dizer que um local no Alto Douro há mesma distância do mar que um local no Interior do Alentejo, tenha o mesmo nível de continentalidade, pois o Alto Douro tem montanhas de mais de mil metros tanto a Norte como a Oeste, por exemplo, que o Alentejo não tem. Claro que também a Oeste, o litoral norte tem mais humidade e frescura, que o litoral alentejano, mas também logo pouco depois da costa, a influência marítima esbarra com montanhas que actuam com barreiras de condensação e como senão bastasse, o cortejo de montanhas não se fica por aí, indo praticamente até aos bordos da bacia do Alto Douro, multiplicando a aridez e a continentalidade, sobretudo no verão. As precipitações médias anuais atingem níveis baixíssimos nesta região, bem mais baixos até que no interior mais cálido e árido do Alentejo. Isso aliado ao facto de estar rodeado de montanhas, concentra ali níveis de calor bastante elevados.
É evidente que muito provavelmente existem fohen, ventos secos e quentes, aridez, irradiações a níveis que muitos de nós nem faz muito ideia, por isso parece-me mais prudente, incutir o debate sobre QUAIS os locais provavelmente mais quentes, para então poder fazer umas medições.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 00:27)

*Re: Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010*



> Encontrar erros é interessante, mas estamos a falar das zonas mais quentes.



No, the discussion is now that you trust the IM more than my calculations. So I start to control them based on weatherstations nearby in homogenous areas. In the case of the Guadiana,. I found a second one that confirms my calculations even better. More on that later on.

You do not contradict the error of 2,1 K. Just to add Elvas here: I found out that Elvas IM is located at 208 m. It has a july maximum of 33,7 C. In general, it is 0,6 K cooler (!) than Badajoz. It is located at 23m higher and 20km less inland than Badajoz. 0,2*2,37K= 0,474 K cooler. 23 m higher= 0,23 K cooler. We come to 0,7K cooler. Lattitude is identical. 34,3-0,7=33,6. I miss it with 0,1 K....

Now: suppose this is true the whole summer (and it will be most likely). Than Elvas IM station at 208 m height enjoys an average summer temperature of 32,3 C (Badajoz 32,9 C - 0,6 K). The valley 5 km away is at 162m height at the absolute bottom. So it is 0,46 K warmer in ideal situations. This valley therefor is at 32,76 K +/- 0,1 K. It is 2,24 K cooler than the IM calculated. 
May be it is 2K and may be it is 2,4 K. There is not much bandwidth there. IM simply got it horribly wrong.

That tells us something about checking their data, and how rigorous their calculations are. It happened over here to. Just juli: my station 14,1 C as minimum and Flushing 16,1 C. The regular 2K difference, corroborated by Wilhelminadorp KNMI. But KNMI doesn't notice. No, they say there is no difference at all in their Atlas. Fantastic calculations..

what is the rationale to believe that they will do fine in other areas, with less stations and with errors compared to my calculations that add up to 5,5 and 8 K...


Andujar and Montoro: 36,75 and 36,84 K as july average maxtemperatures. Guadalquivir is different from inland Portugal as there are no hills to the SW.
Andujar and Montoro differ, because there are some hills there. Anyway, I do not expect them to be much warmer than that. Ecija will be rather similar aswell: less inland, but lower lying.

And I stop right there, because you give no answers to questions and you start to direct your questionsmarks towards other people than me when you address me as "J.S.". I find that disrespectfull, addressing other people when we are in this discussion and have always directed questions to oneanothter and the questions you ask here are indeed directed to me.


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2010 às 01:08)

Na minha opinião, temos falta de mais estações em todo o território. Posso dar o exemplo da minha região. VRSA, durante o Inverno, tem temperaturas mais baixas que o restante litoral do sotavento algarvio, e mesmo no Verão tem mínimas mais reduzidas que outras povoações próximas como Manta Rota ou Cabanas de Tavira. Há uma explicação: o vale do Guadiana é um corredor para os ventos frios de quadrante norte; já a freguesia de Cacela, 10 km para oeste, tem a protecção dos cerros de Cacela e da Conceição,  contrafortes das serras de Água de Fusos e da Alcaria do Cume (com 525 metros de altitude). Em apenas 10 km de distância, há uma diferença assinalável na temperatura e na precipitação, pois VRSA é ligeiramente mais seca que as restantes cidades e vilas do sotavento. No entanto, entre Tavira e VRSA, numa distância de 25 km, não há estação. Atendendo aos dados do Levante, em 1931-1960 Tavira teve média anual de 17.8ºC, VRSA teve 17.2ºC. Em 1961-90, Tavira teve em média, por ano, 576 mm, VRSA teve 490 mm. E se Manta Rota ou Cacela Velha mereciam uma estação, o Cabo de Santa Maria também, tal como a ilha da Armona ou a ilha da Culatra. É que há diferenças entre as ilhas barreira e as cidades adjacentes. As ilhas barreira protegem Tavira, Faro ou Olhão dos ventos marítimos. Por outro lado, desde a freguesia de Cacela, até Faro, todo o sotavento está protegido pela serra do Caldeirão, cuja altitude máxima no concelho de Tavira atinge os 541 metros. E depois, há diferenças entre as cidades do litoral e as vilas do barrocal. Moncarapacho, Santo Estêvão ou Estoi estão protegidas dos ventos norte pelos cerros do Caldeirão e de Monte Figo, mas afastadas o suficiente do mar para verem a influência oceânica atenuada: em pleno Inverno, ao meio-dia, hão-de experimentar a força do sol no barrocal. 

Para além disso, o Golfo de Cádiz merecia alguns estudos. Já devia haver uma bóia em frente a Monte Gordo ou VRSA.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 02:11)

belem disse:


> Há uma coisa que o JS tem que ter em conta.
> Se um local é o mais quente numa região inteira, este lugar não pode ser vulgar, nem pode receber metodologias teóricas aplicadas à maioria de outros sítios.
> O mesmo se aplica ao lugar mais frio numa região inteira.
> Moncorvo tem a mesma temperatura média que Beja nos 2 meses mais quentes do ano ( sensivelmente) e no entanto está muito mais alto e a uma latitude muito mais a norte (lá se vão duas das variáveis utilizadas...). Isto porque esta região não tem um comportamento normal em que se possam aplicar regras gerais e esperar resultados idênticos aos outros locais. Tem que ser feita uma abordagem à escala local e respeitar as suas características específicas.



And how is this remark not mere theory. And I at least calculate things, I am not guessing that (la vão duas das etc.). La vão nada....Vamos a ver.

So we wonder: where does it start. This bigger continentallity? Not in Mirandela it apears, because taking the 2,37 K/100 km throughout the country as I showed gives a very good approximation. From Beja, I calculated 31,99 C for Mirandela. It is 31,8. If it would be much more continental, Mirandela should have had a higher figure at least and not a (marginally) lower. Bragança may be then...I calculated, from Beja data a 28,13 C for Bragança. It is 28,5. So it is 0,37 K difference. Not a much higher continentallity, not 5 K higher which is needed...

I have no data from Moncorvo, but mind you it is not much higher at all. Depending on where they put the station it is 60-160 m higher than Beja.

Besides, I do have data form Miranda do Douro, so we can compare.

But this is what you mix up: 2,37 K is the average in which continentality rises from the coast to the inland. The more inland you go, the slower it rises.
If you would go from lisboa to Madrid, the number would not be 2,37 K. It would be less because the rapid rise you get at the first 20 km from the sea has less influence on a 100 km than a 400 km journey.
Moncorvo IS more continental. It is 180 km from the sea and Beja 110 km or so (SW-W-NW). But its continentality just doesn't rise any faster because from 110-180 km the number is more constant than from 0-110 km...Remember, this is in summer.

Another point. This is about Tmaximas. Now you start to talk about somehting different. Look again at Miranda do Douro.

Tmediadamedias do julho: 21,1 C
BEja: 24,2 C
Difference: 3,1 C

Mediadasmaximas: 28,7.
Beja: 32,8. Difference is 4,1 C
MEdiasdasminimas: 13,5 C
Beja: 15,6 C. Difference: 2,1 C.

So for Moncorvo, something similar wil be true. On averag comparable, higher nighttime and lower daytime temperature.

The smaller difference at night could be due to the fact that the wind abates at night and strentghens at due, due to insolation and the build up of the thermical low pressure area in summer over Iberia.

Butof course, I can calculate Miranda do Douro now. If you are right, we may expect a much higher temperature than my calculations show. Right?

It s 235 km inland, whereas Beja is 120 km (average still SW-W-NW). so that is 115 km difference. 1,15 *2,37= 2,72 degrees warmer.
Altitude difference is a bit diffucult. It depends where Mirando do DOuro station is located. I'd say it is at 600 m height. So it is 360 m higher than Beja.

3,6* -1= -3,6.

And finally, Beja is 380 km to the south. that is 3,8 * 0,6 = -2,28 C cooler.

We get -3,6 -2,28 + 2,72 = 3,16 K cooler. This is very well in accord with the average temperatures BTW. But we ar enot looking or that.

32,8 -3,16 = 29,64 C for Mirando do D. The real temperature is 28,8 C in july. So my calculations are 0,84 K too WARM! Some reasons: it can easily be located higher, continentality changes less and less the more you go inland. So from Beja to Miranda (120-235 km inland this could be lower). If it is situated at 700 m height, it adds up better. Still, as of now: the Douro river interior does not signal a much stronger continentality when compared to the 2,37 K/100 m Portuguese standard. But it is more continental based on its wider distance from the sea.

So I guess you better do the calculations first before you are predicting I and my calculations will go wrong. They will by the way. But not enough to come to the 5,5 K needed. Not even 1 K. Inthis case, it is the other way around...To the disadvantage of what you supposed would happen.



> É evidente que o Alto Douro, tem uma eficiência térmica estival acima do normal. Não se pode dizer que um local no Alto Douro há mesma distância do mar que um local no Interior do Alentejo, tenha o mesmo nível de continentalidade, pois o Alto Douro tem montanhas de mais de mil metros tanto a Norte como a Oeste, por exemplo, que o Alentejo não tem. Claro que também a Oeste, o litoral norte tem mais humidade e frescura, que o litoral alentejano, mas também logo pouco depois da costa, a influência marítima esbarra com montanhas que actuam com barreiras de condensação e como senão bastasse, o cortejo de montanhas não se fica por aí, indo praticamente até aos bordos da bacia do Alto Douro, multiplicando a aridez e a continentalidade, sobretudo no verão. As precipitações médias anuais atingem níveis baixíssimos nesta região, bem mais baixos até que no interior mais cálido e árido do Alentejo. Isso aliado ao facto de estar rodeado de montanhas, concentra ali níveis de calor bastante elevados.
> É evidente que muito provavelmente existem fohen, ventos secos e quentes, aridez, irradiações a níveis que muitos de nós nem faz muito ideia, por isso parece-me mais prudente, incutir o debate sobre QUAIS os locais provavelmente mais quentes, para então poder fazer umas medições.



Now this is theory. These are all words,  a rougher estimation you cannot get. I do the calculations, I do so clearly. You know how I do it and it adds up all the time. It clearly does very well when I use Beja as a basis to calculate the temperatures in these Douro situated places: Mirandela (+0,19 K error), Bragança (-0,37 K error), Pinhão (-0,2 K error), Miranda do Douro (+0,84 K error). "+"= My calculations showed too high temperatures, "-"=
my calculations showed the station to be too cold. It needs to be 5,5 to 8 K too cold to come to your values. I come no further than 0,37 K too cold.... 
in Bragança BTW. Not in any valley...

I guess this Douro story in Portugal is based ontwo things. 

1) Compared to the many, higher situated places there the Douro valley is exceptionally hot. People there noticed that and talked about it.
The difference there is much bigger than in Alentejo, where we see all values within 2 K from oneanother. 32,8 in Beja, 33,6 in Elvas (found it too, so my calculation in the prior message was spot on again) and 34,7 or so in Amareleja. That is considerably less than 28,5 in Braganca to 33,5 in Pinhão or even 31,8 in Mirandela.

2) May be the humidity is much higher there as well. At least that is what I was told. This could give a very warm sensation. The higher moisture levels could be seen in the warmer valleys at night and cooler temperayures at day.
This is true for Miranda do Douro and Pinhão. Compared to Amareleja and Beja, the daily amplitude in the Douro is clearly smaller. Moisture is a good way to create this.

Fohn effects you say. 1,0 K /100m IS the fohn effect. The fohn effect does is this big. At one side of the mountain temp drops with 0,6 k/100 m. After 2000 m temp is 12 C lower. The air is dry and begins to ascend with 1,0 K/100m. 2000 lower it is now 20 C. So after 2000 m height difference in this situation, you have gain 8 C. The problem is: this dry air is not confined to the mountain, but in Portugal and certainly in Baixo Alentejo, the air is already very dry. Therefor, there the temperture still rises with 1 K/100m...


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 13:34)

J.S. disse:


> And how is this remark not mere theory. And I at least calculate things, I am not guessing that (la vão duas das etc.). La vão nada....Vamos a ver.
> 
> So we wonder: where does it start. This bigger continentallity? Not in Mirandela it apears, because taking the 2,37 K/100 km throughout the country as I showed gives a very good approximation. From Beja, I calculated 31,99 C for Mirandela. It is 31,8. If it would be much more continental, Mirandela should have had a higher figure at least and not a (marginally) lower. Bragança may be then...I calculated, from Beja data a 28,13 C for Bragança. It is 28,5. So it is 0,37 K difference. Not a much higher continentallity, not 5 K higher which is needed...
> 
> ...




Moncorvo mesmo estando mais para o interior, tem a clara desvantagem de estar mais alto e bem mais a norte.
Claro que pode arranjar exemplos em que a continentalidade não influe tanto no Alto Douro, pois está a usar exemplos que o beneficiam nesse aspecto, também eu posso e qualquer um pode. O que acontece é que estamos a falar das regiões mais quentes, não de Mirandela ou do Miranda do Douro. Os seus cálculos já demonstraram ser erróneos e não substituem de forma alguma dados medidos no sítio. 
Dizer que  que as regiões mais quentes do Alto Douro têm a mesma continentalidade em igual distância em relação ao mar  que o Alentejo é um erro que se paga caro.






J.S. disse:


> Now this is theory. These are all words,  a rougher estimation you cannot get. I do the calculations, I do so clearly. You know how I do it and it adds up all the time. It clearly does very well when I use Beja as a basis to calculate the temperatures in these Douro situated places: Mirandela (+0,19 K error), Bragança (-0,37 K error), Pinhão (-0,2 K error), Miranda do Douro (+0,84 K error). "+"= My calculations showed too high temperatures, "-"=
> my calculations showed the station to be too cold. It needs to be 5,5 to 8 K too cold to come to your values. I come no further than 0,37 K too cold....
> in Bragança BTW. Not in any valley...
> 
> ...



Só com dados concretos é que pode fazer uma afirmação dessas. De facto nunca me ocorreu dizer que numa zona muito mais árida e com menos vegetação existem maiores níveis de humidade ( se sim vêm de onde?), mas já vi que os seus exemplos só se aplicam a locais onde você já sabe quais são os valores de temperatura. Claro que assim é fácil fazer cálculos. Mas um local que é muito quente, do qual ainda não há dados, certamente não se comporta de forma idêntica a todos os outros senão não seria o mais quente. O mesmo se aplica para um local muito frio. Não entendo a dificuldade em compreender isto...
Estou à espera dos seus cálculos para aquelas localidades de Córdoba.




J.S. disse:


> Fohn effects you say. 1,0 K /100m IS the fohn effect. The fohn effect does is this big. At one side of the mountain temp drops with 0,6 k/100 m. After 2000 m temp is 12 C lower. The air is dry and begins to ascend with 1,0 K/100m. 2000 lower it is now 20 C. So after 2000 m height difference in this situation, you have gain 8 C. The problem is: this dry air is not confined to the mountain, but in Portugal and certainly in Baixo Alentejo, the air is already very dry. Therefor, there the temperture still rises with 1 K/100m...



Você claramente não tem em conta, quais os dias em que esse vento sopra, mas usa essa variável como se fosse uma variável constante. Além do fohen também podem existir outros ventos que você nem sabe quais são.
A climatologia não funciona com valores constantes funciona com valores dinâmicos. Claro que daí se pode tirar valores médios climatológicos.
As contas são teoria, que na prática, neste caso, são algo impraticáveis.
O tema de conversa já não são os seus cálculos, são quais os locais que podem ser os mais quentes.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 13:44)

*Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*

I have checked about 7 stations in Guadalquivir basin. Those are agroclimatic station. The pictures show that some are a shletered and others are not. The funniest thing is that the height does not seem to fit. Insome cases, you cannot be sure. But in the case of Adamuz (6 km SE of Montoro...interesting place) they are wrong. Google Earht never gets lower than 140 m within at least 30 km of the station. The agromclimatic data says it is at 90 m. They also gave the exact coordinates. Used them: same: 140 m.
Checked google Earth for FOia: 898 m
Checked it for Torre: 1992 m
So it does very well.

So even though there are some peculiarities, I found these temperatuyres for this month of juli, considered one of the hottest ever in Spain and the hottest part partly passes the Guadalquivir region. It was at least 1-2 C warmer than normal in any station (look at the INM site and the summury of july).


So what did I find as average daytime maximum for july 2010 source: (consejeria de agricultura y pesca).

As a comparison, here are the data for Cordoba INM
38,0 C
And Sevilla INM:
37,7 C.

--------------------------------------
Adamuz, Cordoba, 140 m: 38,43 C 
Torreblascopedro, Jaen, 288 m: 38,42 C
Ecija, Sevilla, 125 meter: 38,25 C
Lora del Rio, Sevilla, 40 m: 38,18 C
Honachuelos, cordoba, 157 m: 38,09 C
Palma del rio, Cordoba 55 m: 37,77 C
-------------------------------------

Now look 'm up: they cover the area well, they also go further inland than Montoro or Andujar. They remain at virtually the lowest possible.

I did a calculation between Torreblasopedro and Adamuz and it went really well. The same for Adamuz to Cordoba Aerpuerto. Within 0,1 of 0,2 K correct.
You see the more inland you go, the higher it gets and this canceles out virtually the increased continentality. Even so we see that Torreblasopedro is already pretty high, but its enhanced continentallity makes it keeping pace.

Just to calculate that one for you. Torreblp is 70 km more inland and 150 m higher. 0,7*2,37= 1.659 warmer, 1,5*1,0= -1,5 K. SO it should be 0,169 warmer. It is exactly as warm.

Of course, this is just one month so day to day differences wil have an effect.

But is is not to be expected in a homogenous region with relatively short distances that we'll see big differences. The anomaly map of the Spanish IM has not seen any of peculiar anomalies. 

So the calculations fit time and time again.

And:

No, there are no very special places in the Guadalquivir that become suddenly much warmer than others. Everything is easily deduced form calculations at the table..


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> I have checked about 7 stations in Guadalquivir basin. Those are agroclimatic station. The pictures show that some are a shletered and others are not. The funniest thing is that the height does not seem to fit. Insome cases, you cannot be sure. But in the case of Adamuz (6 km SE of Montoro...interesting place) they are wrong. Google Earht never gets lower than 140 m within at least 30 km of the station. The agromclimatic data says it is at 90 m. They also gave the exact coordinates. Used them: same: 140 m.
> Checked google Earth for FOia: 898 m
> Checked it for Torre: 1992 m
> So it does very well.
> ...




Gostaria que o JS tivesse em conta o que eu lhe perguntei e não essas localidades e os valores de apenas 1 ano ( 2010). Claro que já tendo valores como referência tudo é mais fácil bater certo.
Será possível calcular as temperaturas médias máximas para os 3 meses mais quentes  ou até apenas o mais quente,  tendo em conta os valores de outras estações de Córdoba, para Montoro e Puente Gentil?


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 14:04)

belem disse:


> Moncorvo mesmo estando mais para o interior, tem a clara desvantagem de estar mais alto e bem mais a norte.
> Claro que pode arranjar exemplos em que a continentalidade não influe tanto no Alto Douro, pois está a usar exemplos que o beneficiam nesse aspecto, também eu posso e qualquer um pode. O que acontece é que muitas regiões não funcionam assim. Os seus cálculos já demonstraram ser erróneos e não substituem de forma alguma dados medidos no sítio.
> Dizer que  o Alto Douro tem a mesma continentalidade em igual distância em relação ao mar  que o Alentejo é um erro que se paga caro.



You assume a lot, but do little. Now you assume that I use specific station for the area. I have used all I have available from IM data. You can get that data as well via IM. I have used Pinhão (50 m height), Mirandela (230 m or so), Bragança (700 m) and Miranda do Douro (600 m or so). And they all ad up nicely within a couple of thens of degree. 



> Só com dados concretos é que pode fazer uma afirmação dessas. De facto nunca me ocorreu dizer que numa zona muito mais árida e com menos vegetação existem maiores níveis de humidade ( se sim vêm de onde?)



It is of no interest for the argument, and I was just guessing why the Douro valley has its name for being so hot.



> mas já vi que os seus exemplos só se aplicam a locais onde você já sabe quais são os valores de temperatura. Claro que assim é fácil fazer cálculos.
> Estou à espera dos seus cálculos para aquelas localidades de Córdoba.



Are you in the business of mindreading? If so, you do a lousy job. And cordoba and co.: I already did. And how about doing something usefull yourself other than assuming and debunking other persons data. I am open, I have told you how I do it and you can do it yourself. But you don't. Apart from what you believe and holding on to "I believe the IM is right" you do nothing else.
You do no go into arguments.



> Você claramente não tem em conta, quais os dias em que esse vento sopra, mas usa essa variável como se fosse uma variável constante. Além do fohen também podem existir outros ventos que você nem sabe quais são.
> A climatologia não funciona com valores constantes funciona com valores dinâmicos.
> As contas são teoria, que na prática, neste caso, são algo impraticáveis.
> O tema de conversa já não são os seus cálculos, são quais os locais que podem ser os mais quentes.



If you do not have weatherstations, you have to interpolate if possible to get the result. And if you interpolate, you have a formula and you test it many times against places where you DO have data available for. And if these calculations are within a reasonable margin of error, you can use the calculation. The calculation shows that the warmest places in Portugal are to be expected near Moura, right at the valley floor and they will be 35,0 +/- 0,5 K. In teh Douro this will be 34,0 +/- 0,5 K. And in the Tejo area this will be: 34,0 +/- 0,5 K.
In Spain, it is the area between Cordoba and Andujar, al show 36,0 +/- 0,5 K as the most likely outcome.

And this is for the warmest month of the year. Not for the summer in total.

My calculations do well at hill tops (Portalegre, Bragança, Beja) as well as in valley bottom all over Southern Spain and Portugal. It is all well within 1 K.
Even if it was 1K, than everstill that it is nowhere near the 5K tot locally 8 K that is needed to explain the IM maps.

Other than one work by the IM, which I have shown to make mistakes over 
2 K in an easy to control and calculate situation, there is not a single shred of evidence that there are special places in Portugal or Andalusia that are significantly hotter.

I have witnessed this before: enthousiast who are NUTS for extreme temperatures. Like 50 C or more in Portugal or extreme warm averages. And if someone shows them this is very unlikely, they keep on saying it is possible without doing any work themselves other than suggestions to add anything to the discussion.

Still, as I said before, it has learned me where to find the hottest place on the Peninsula. It is where it expected and that is the interior part of the Guadalquivir region, between Cordoba and Andujar.At least in summer. 
It is slightly warmer than the warmest parts of the Guadiana valley between near Moura.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> Gostaria que o JS tivesse em conta o que eu lhe perguntei e não essas localidades e os valores de apenas 1 ano ( 2010).
> Será possível calcular as temperaturas médias máximas para os 3 meses mais quentes de  tendo em conta os valores de outras estações de Córdoba para Montoro e Puente Gentil?



We know these values and we know the anomaly for the region this month. The whole region was 2 to no more than 3 C warmer than normal. Best gues would be 2-2,5 C. 
It is enough to exclude any daytime max temperature in the region of 37 C on average for the warmest month, let alone the summer in total.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agriculturaypesca/ifapa/ria/servlet/FrontController?action=Static&url=coordenadas.jsp&c_provincia=41&c_estacion=9

Now it is not so difficult. Get those data I show you an just subtract 2 to 3 C and see what you come up with..

Is there any reason based on these maps and july data I gave you to think that also in Guadalquivir, just at on spot where there are no station it is several degrees warmer? Those are beginning to look like miraculous places because they are nowhere to be found in stationdata.....And no indication for that anomaly whatsover.

I have answered you questions more than I should, I am not here to address vague suggestions and I am not on a search for data that simply does not exist. Data that somehow confirms you assumptions. All based on one, flawed map of the IM. 

I get the strong feeling you just don't like the things I write down. You do not react to what I bring up, you keep asking different and other things. Well, with that attitude I don't think you'll learn a lot. You learn more if you open yourself up for other thoughts and most of all think about it. You do not. Your manner is to trade one assumption for another and than another etc...Even simple calculations, like subtracting a an anomaly from a measured value seems too much for you. 

I have seen this with people when it comes to the greenhousetheory. Only debunking research wihtout anything else than assumptions. And not ever doing anything themselves. Repeating the same, old data over and over again. I see it here too, with you. You sit there and wait for others to do the work and then start nitpicking...That is very helpfull...

So go and do some work yourself! It is about time.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 14:13)

J.S. disse:


> You assume a lot, but do little. Now you assume that I use specific station for the area. I have used all I have available from IM data. You can get that data as well via IM. I have used Pinhão (50 m height), Mirandela (230 m or so), Bragança (700 m) and Miranda do Douro (600 m or so). And they all ad up nicely within a couple of thens of degree. .



Eu não assumo nada, eu apenas quero ver mais provas. Você usou estações que não representam as zonas mais quentes ou com mais potencial térmico.
Mas aqui estamos a falar dessas regiões. Qual é a dificuldade em compreender isso, JS?






J.S. disse:


> I already did. And how about doing something usefull yourself other than assuming and debunking other persons data. I am open, I have told you how I do it and you can do it yourself. But you don't. Apart from what you believe and holding on to "I believe the IM is right" you do nothing else.
> You do no go into arguments..



Você tem dificuldade clara em compreender o que é  variação espacial.
Usa exemplos de locais que não estão relacionados com o tema deste tópico e partir daí tenta tirar conclusões. Eu não preciso de fazer cálculos para deduzir logo à partida que isso é algo perigoso.







J.S. disse:


> My calculations do well at hill tops (Portalegre, Bragança, Beja) as well as in valley bottom all over Southern Spain and Portugal. It is all well within 1 K.
> Even if it was 1K, than everstill that it is nowhere near the 5K tot locally 8 K that is needed to explain the IM maps.
> Other than one work by the IM, which I have shown to make mistakes over
> 2 K in an easy to control and calculate situation, there is not a single shred of evidence that there are special places in Portugal or Andalusia that are significantly hotter.
> ...



Eu acho que você teoriza demais e  tem dificuldades em compreender o que é variação espacial.
Outra coisa é ignorar valores pluviométricos e o seu efeito nas temperaturas. No Alto Douro até há locais com menos de 300 mm mas você ignora isto constantemente.
A meu ver é grave.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 14:15)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> We know these values and we know the anomaly for the region this month. The whole region was 2 to no more than 3 C warmer than normal. Best gues would be 2-2,5 C.
> It is enough to exclude any daytime max temperature in the region of 37 C on average. Not the summer of course.
> 
> look here.
> ...



Ok, já percebi  que não dá valores concretos.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> Ok, já percebi  que não dá valores concretos.



You start to talk about explicit data I don't have. Apparantly you know about better stations to use thanthose I used, because these are wrong. So, it would be helpfull if you show me the data for Moncorvo for instance. Average daytime maxtemperature and tell me at which altitude the station is exactly situated.
Same for those Andalusian station you refer to. Thnaks in advance.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> You start to talk about explicit data I don't have. Apparantly you know about better stations to use thanthose I used, because these are wrong. So, it would be helpfull if you show me the data for Moncorvo for instance. Average daytime maxtemperature and tell me at which altitude the station is exactly situated.
> Same for those Andalusian station you refer to. Thnaks in advance.



Apenas estou a ser prudente e a ver até onde as suas teorias podem levar-nos.
De Moncorvo não tenho aqui nada, por isso se alguém tiver dados, seria excelente se os colocasse aqui.
Sobre Puente Gentil já coloquei as coordenadas e a altitude, uns posts acima.
Se quiser coloco também as de Montoro.
Como referência, sempre pode usar os dados de Córdoba.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 14:45)

> Você tem dificuldade clara em compreender o que é  variação espacial.



Some data to support that? Some stations that you know of, have data of so I can test my calculation for it? If not: how do you know?



> Usa exemplos de locais que não estão relacionados com o tema deste tópico e partir daí tenta tirar conclusões. Eu não preciso de fazer cálculos para deduzir logo à partida que isso é algo perigoso.



You disqualify every station, even within the Douro valley if the data don't suit you yet you have not given me any data on any station that does. I guess the station that suits you needs to be invented yet. But you said Moncorvo. So I am awaiting that data (+source).



> Eu acho que você teoriza demais e  tem dificuldades em compreender o que é variação espacial.
> Outra coisa é ignorar valores pluviométricos e o seu efeito nas temperaturas. No Alto Douro até há locais com menos de 300 mm mas você ignora isto constantemente.
> A meu ver é grave.



If you want to talk about precipitation, please do so. Any data from those places with less than 300 mm BTW? Sounds interesting. But it is not about temperatures. So not for this discussion


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> Apenas estou a ser prudente e a ver até onde as suas teorias podem levar-nos.
> De Moncorvo não tenho aqui nada, por isso se alguém tiver dados, seria excelente se os colocasse aqui.
> Sobre Puente Gentil já coloquei as coordenadas e a altitude, uns posts acima.
> Se quiser coloco também as de Montoro.
> Como referência, sempre pode usar os dados de Córdoba.



Aha....how did you call that.."Ok, já percebi que não dá valores concretos".
Your words, not mine.

So what do we have here: I am using all available data from a valley with the follwing height difference 40-230-600 and 700 m. You say: those are the wrong stations and I chose them....You say Moncorvo is better....
It turns out you haven't got a clue what you are talking about as you have no data on that one, yet you critisize me for using available data????
Wat kind of argument is that? You need no data to prove your point, I can never have enough data to prove mine. Is that it?

Now it is Montoro...I already did the calculation, there is no station at Montoro I am aware of. Adamuz is at 140 m just 6 km SE of Montoro with only the river valley between them. What do you expect?? Puente GEnil: 185 m high instead of 100 m of Ecija. It is 31 km to the SE with only the valley in between them: what do you expect. Why on Earth should Puente Genil be warmer dan Andujar, Ecija, Hornachuelos. I already looked at the available data of this month, I know the anomaly. I know how to subtract. I know that none of these places have average maximumtemperatures of 37 C or higher in Juli. One month of data itself, you are correct, says nothing in itself. But if you have the anomaly (whihc IS based on 30 year averages) than that month is all you need. Is it really so difficult to understand? Do you see anywhere a much smaller anomaly in the region? Now suppose it is 1-2 C. The 2 C is touching Hornachuelos. So it is 38,42-2= 36,42 C.  Is it really so difficult to see that. Is it difficult to understand that those place would be special only if just there, there would be 0 C anomaly? But there is no such place, not anywhere in Spain. It is 2-3 C warmer than normal. 2-3 in the whole region. And the warmest in the whole region was 38,43 C. Agrostations, mind you, are warmerin general because WMO standards for those stations are much lower.
Anyway: 38,42 -2 is 36,43 at most. Not so difficult. And not anywhere in Spain we see some odd locations that had 0 C anomalies. SO nowhere in Spainthere is any place warmer than that place and who knows, Merida. I don't think so, bu t I have no data..

You do not need rocketscience to do these simple calculations.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 18:05)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> Aha....how did you call that.."Ok, já percebi que não dá valores concretos".
> Your words, not mine..



Exacto, quero ver aonde vão as suas teorias de interpolações agora.






J.S. disse:


> So what do we have here: I am using all available data from a valley with the follwing height difference 40-230-600 and 700 m. You say: those are the wrong stations and I chose them.....




Apenas lhe pedi para fazer interpolações a partir de Córdoba para Puente Gentil. 
Já lhe dei as coordenadas ( pode ir ao Google Earth ver) e a altitude.






J.S. disse:


> You say Moncorvo is better....
> It turns out you haven't got a clue what you are talking about as you have no data on that one, yet you critisize me for using available data????
> Wat kind of argument is that? You need no data to prove your point, I can never have enough data to prove mine. Is that it?..



Tenha calma. Eu só utilizei os dados que possuía sobre Moncorvo, que eram os de verão e de inverno ( neste caso usei os de verão). Eu só disse que Moncorvo tinha sensivelmente a mesma média geral dos 2 meses mais quentes que Beja.




J.S. disse:


> Some data to support that? Some stations that you know of, have data of so I can test my calculation for it? If not: how do you know?



Dados para suportar que há variações espaciais?
Então você acredita que todos os locais têm um comportamento idêntico a nível de temperatura?
Isso é algo perigoso é só o que lhe posso dizer.






J.S. disse:


> You disqualify every station, even within the Douro valley if the data don't suit you yet you have not given me any data on any station that does. I guess the station that suits you needs to be invented yet. But you said Moncorvo. So I am awaiting that data (+source).



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-na-europa-4708-22.html

Série 1930-1960. Obrigado Dan. 





J.S. disse:


> If you want to talk about precipitation, please do so. Any data from those places with less than 300 mm BTW? Sounds interesting. But it is not about temperatures. So not for this discussion



Esse assunto já foi abordado várias vezes.
Ribeira de Massueime e Foz do Côa. E existem outros tantos que andam abaixo de 400 mm. Se quiser pesquise, usando estes nomes. Se não encontrar diga alguma coisa.
Então e acha que a precipitação também não influencia as temperaturas?






J.S. disse:


> Now it is Montoro...I already did the calculation, there is no station at Montoro I am aware of. ..



Existe sim.

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/station/es-monto.htm




J.S. disse:


> Adamuz is at 140 m just 6 km SE of Montoro with only the river valley between them. What do you expect?? Puente GEnil: 185 m high instead of 100 m of Ecija. It is 31 km to the SE with only the valley in between them: what do you expect. Why on Earth should Puente Genil be warmer dan Andujar, Ecija, Hornachuelos. I already looked at the available data of this month, I know the anomaly. I know how to subtract. I know that none of these places have average maximumtemperatures of 37 C or higher in Juli. .




Errado.

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/station/es-puen1.htm





J.S. disse:


> One month of data itself, you are correct, says nothing in itself. But if you have the anomaly (whihc IS based on 30 year averages) than that month is all you need. Is it really so difficult to understand? Do you see anywhere a much smaller anomaly in the region? Now suppose it is 1-2 C. The 2 C is touching Hornachuelos. So it is 38,42-2= 36,42 C.  Is it really so difficult to see that. Is it difficult to understand that those place would be special only if just there, there would be 0 C anomaly? But there is no such place, not anywhere in Spain. It is 2-3 C warmer than normal. 2-3 in the whole region. And the warmest in the whole region was 38,43 C. Agrostations, mind you, are warmerin general because WMO standards for those stations are much lower.
> Anyway: 38,42 -2 is 36,43 at most. Not so difficult. And not anywhere in Spain we see some odd locations that had 0 C anomalies. SO nowhere in Spainthere is any place warmer than that place and who knows, Merida. I don't think so, bu t I have no data..
> You do not need rocketscience to do these simple calculations.



Exacto não é preciso ser um expert para entender que você está de novo errado.
Hornachuelos tem 2 estações : uma fica até a 183 m de altitude e atinge 37,3 ºc de MÉDIA DE MÁXIMA PARA OS 3 MESES MAIS QUENTES do ano. Não é apenas 1 ou nenhum.

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/station/es-horna.htm

E calha bem que a outra  fica a 70 metros e é mais fresca:

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/station/es-horn1.htm

As suas interpolações basicamente estão erradas.
Esse assunto já foi discutido aqui, eu avisei-o para ler o que tem sido discutido mais atrás, mas você não tomou atenção. É preciso ter em conta as especificidades de zonas com valores anormalmente frios, quentes, secos ou húmidos... 
Não entendo a sua insistência neste assunto, quando o IM empregou até professores universitários na execução deste trabalho, é evidente que eles têm em conta as suas interpolações de nível básico e certamente muito mais.
Como já lhe expliquei eles também conjugaram dados tirados do campo ( com abrigos meteorológicos ( e não me venha dizer que estavam em condições deficientes de funcionamento, pois se o próprio IM não sabe montar estas instalações e tirar o devido valor das suas medições, quem saberá...)).
Com os resultados fizeram aproximações, não certezas, que apenas estimularam o interesse nestas regiões mais quentes, quem sabe algumas poderão albergar estações.
A ciência vive é  destas acções e não apenas de teorias.
O objectivo central deste tópico é de forma humilde e lúdica identificar as zonas mais quentes para posteriormente tentar fazer registos e não reclamar coisas inexistentes e viver uma utopia.


----------



## J.S. (9 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> Exacto, quero ver aonde vão as suas teorias de interpolações agora.
> 
> 
> Apenas lhe pedi para fazer interpolações a partir de Córdoba para Puente Gentil.
> ...


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 01:21)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> Exacto, quero ver aonde vão as suas teorias de interpolações agora.
> 
> 
> Apenas lhe pedi para fazer interpolações a partir de Córdoba para Puente Gentil.
> ...



Tinha uma boa oportunidade para provar que estava certo, mas não o fez e quando tentou falhou. Enfim sem resposta. 





J.S. disse:


> [But I am not interested in that. I saw the data of Moncorvo and it says 24,2 and 24,4. Now that is 25,8-24,2= 1,6 degrees cooler than Pinhão. And Pinhão is only slightly warmer (0,7 C) than Beja. We have to be carefull however: the period 1931-1960 was somewhat cooler than 1961-1990 and that one againa cooler than 1971-2000 etc.
> So Mocorvo will be a bit warmer when we compare to Beja in Tmedia. But the maps we are talking about are maxima...



Mas eu quando comparei ambas só falei em média geral. 






J.S. disse:


> [I don't say that. I say my way is crude but does well enough to exclude errors of 5,5 to 8 K. And in general 1 K will be the limit, when it comes to Portugal and western Spain. I believe I already wrote that the Guadalquivir region is somehwat different in that it is open and flat. Now I live in an open and flat country, like I said, and continentallity over here increases much slower (1/5 of the Portugese figures) per km you go inland. The Guadalquivir is not the NW Europe, but it is different from anything found in Portugal everstill. Anyway: my calculations are spot on there also. Little differences...



Sem comentários. Fique lá com a taça.







J.S. disse:


> [It doesn't matter too much in a country where rain is practically inexistent in the months we are talking about at the places we are talking about. Fr example: look at Hornachuelos. Now that station to me is in error. It is nothing special BTW.
> 
> It is well known, like I said before, that there are a number of Spanish stations (and anywhere else in the world) that do not measure correctly at all. Certainly older stations. >Which is why many older data have been dropped. Anyway: the warmer Hornachuelos station you point at gets a lot more rainfall than those supposedly dry areas in the Douro, and that is also the case in the two Hornachuelos stations you point me to: the cooler one receives signifcantly less rain than the abnormal warm one. We wonder why one stopped in 1969 and the other was started in 1968...May be because it was placed within the city limits? Looking at the data (coordinates) this might well be the case....




Neste caso pode ter influência, porque estamos a falar de locais quentes do interior.
Claro que mais precipitação ocasionaria mais vegetação, lagos, tudo fontes reflectoras de calor. Com superfícies mais áridas em regiões QUENTES, as condições das superfícies normalmente irradiam mais calor.




J.S. disse:


> Is the Atacama desert the warmest place in Chile or South America? No. Is the driest place in Europe (Almeria) the warmest? Far from. So to deduce any temperature from that, while you have five stations in the Alto Douro region is a bit silly...



Péssima comparação a que deu. Sagres e o Cabo da Roca também são super secos, mas ninguém obviamente ia dar exemplos destas regiões para falar em calor de verão.
Como realcei em cima, estamos a falar de zonas QUENTES






J.S. disse:


> You think so. So you trust these tables blindly, do you. I don't and with good reason. I already knew they existed (forgot about them, so thanks)
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> ...



Claro que o problema agora seria das estações e não dos seus cálculos. 
E mudando de assunto, claro que os professores universitários que trabalham no IM têm muito a aprender com os seus cálculos básicos.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 07:45)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> Tinha uma boa oportunidade para provar que estava certo, mas não o fez e quando tentou falhou. Enfim sem resposta.



I am simply not going to do so because you ask. Looking at the map it is a simple one, it will be somehting like Ecija. Judging from the data you show me, it is.

The one at Montoro is funny again: 35,2 C, 35,2 could be correct, but only for the start of the century. May it is higher situated, then it is possible. But these stations back than were really different from those now. A big difference is the use of old sensorshield which are prone to heating up themselves. The currect smaller sensorscreens have little problems with that.
The agrometeo stations in fact use  at least in some locations, a ventilator to get rid of any possible problem like that. Unforunately they do not say exactly which one.




> Neste caso pode ter influência, porque estamos a falar de locais quentes do interior.
> Claro que mais precipitação ocasionaria mais vegetação, lagos, tudo fontes reflectoras de calor. Com superfícies mais áridas em regiões QUENTES, as condições das superfícies normalmente irradiam mais calor.



Yes, that is true. But the problem is that in Portugal in the summer there are many places that are superdry inland. Weather it is Amareleja, Pinhão, Beja, Elvas. They are all very dry in summer. The problem with those place with 
300mm precipitation is that they remain dry in winter too. So for the summer, the effect is rather small.

Well...if you trust Hornachuelos with its old values (and I clearly do not), then that much warmer stations is also a lot wetter. Precipitation proves nothing, even not inland. 



> Claro que o problema agora seria das estações e não dos seus cálculos.
> E mudando de assunto, claro que os professores universitários que trabalham no IM têm muito a aprender com os seus cálculos básicos.



The title of "professor" or whatever is no guarantee. The meterologist over here made a big error and the do so on a daily basis for my region. The local, former meteorologist who know has his own company, knows that. We talk to eachother regularly and it is well know. Only KNMI seems oblivious although they are starting totalk to take that station out of function. In the climatic atlas of 1971-2000, the 2 K error exists never the less...

My calculations do not fail in Portugal, simple is that. The influences you talk about are too little to make them go of the mark. You make too much of them. What you conistantly forget is the the 1,0 K rise per 100 m fall is a large number based on extremely dry air. In winter, for example it is only 0,48 or even 0,39 K in the western part of Portugal. So the very dry air is already calculated in it. It works reasonably well, because most parts of Portuga that are hot are also rather dry. Epsecially when we want to measure the average maximum temperatures. For minimumtemperatures, things can and in fact do look different, because tthings of coarse become much more humid. 

The Guadalquivir basin had an average anomly this year between 2 and 3 C.
My calculation for Hornachuelos for example was 38,43. The average fot the last 9 years is 36,3 C. 
For Cordoba, that average for 2001-2009 is now 37,0 and for Sevilla it is 36,1 C over that very period.  One would expect Hornchuelos to be much closer to Cordoba, but it is also 20 m higher and 30 km closer to the sea and 10 km to the south. This gets us to 0,2*1+ 2,37*0,3+ 0,6*0,1=  0,614 cooler. Honrachuelos is 0,7 C cooler than Cordoba now. It just all adds up. And I am willing to say that it is + or - 0,5 K and may 1 K. But not more.

The stations with strange values are outliers because station faults. 

Any explanation why Talavera la Real in your dat is 3 C warmer in version compared to the other, while it is in exactly the same location? Or Sevilla: more than 4 C colder than all other station.
I  knew this because I had an argument about L aPalma del  Condado. Teh agrometeo version showed 33,7 C or so at 172 m. The INM one showed 37,2 C just 100 m lower. I said: impossible. But of course some people from Huelva said it was " so hot, I couldn't say that from this and that". One looked it up, in 2004. The INM station was badly situatated in a horrible condition. It was in the citycentre, if I remember correctly...But still, you can find these 37,2 anywhwere. if you just look at Huelva and you now how close La Palma is to the sea and you know how much more inland Corodba etc is, you simply DO know it cannot ever contend with that station. But it are the enthusiasts (some) that insist and insist and insist.

My calculations show a uniform behaviour rhtoughout the Guadalquivir region and the data from agro stations show the same thing. Even though I'd expect a few to show higher temperatures, as those station sometimes are enclosed by trees etc or nearby buildings. I have seen the pictures, you know. But they use very good equipment, it is topnotch.


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 13:31)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> I am simply not going to do so because you ask. Looking at the map it is a simple one, it will be somehting like Ecija. Judging from the data you show me, it is.
> 
> The one at Montoro is funny again: 35,2 C, 35,2 could be correct, but only for the start of the century. May it is higher situated, then it is possible. But these stations back than were really different from those now. A big difference is the use of old sensorshield which are prone to heating up themselves. The currect smaller sensorscreens have little problems with that.
> The agrometeo stations in fact use  at least in some locations, a ventilator to get rid of any possible problem like that. Unforunately they do not say exactly which one..



A estação de Montoro fornece dados de temperatura desde 1955 até 1989!
São dados com 35 anos.
Tendo em conta a data dos registos e a duração, não me parece que sejam assim tão sujeitos a erro.






J.S. disse:


> Yes, that is true. But the problem is that in Portugal in the summer there are many places that are superdry inland. Weather it is Amareleja, Pinhão, Beja, Elvas. They are all very dry in summer. The problem with those place with
> 300mm precipitation is that they remain dry in winter too. So for the summer, the effect is rather small..



Não. Se chove mais durante o inverno,primavera e outono, no verão vai sempre haver mais vegetação e até possíveis charcos temporários. Claro que isto são tudo fontes reflectoras dos raios solares.




J.S. disse:


> Well...if you trust Hornachuelos with its old values (and I clearly do not), then that much warmer stations is also a lot wetter. Precipitation proves nothing, even not inland. .



Na maior parte dos casos tem influência.
Claro que se perto de Hornachuelos houvessem locais muito mais secos e expostos ao calor  os valores seriam superiores. Não é porque existem outros locais mais frescos e secos, que se prova o contrário. Para isso até tinhamos a Antártida. Mas é nas zonas quentes mais secas, GERALMENTE, que se observam os maiores valores. Como pode facilmente observar é nas zonas áridas do mundo onde se observam os maiores valores de temperaturas máximas médias, máximas absolutas e até médias anuais.





J.S. disse:


> The title of "professor" or whatever is no guarantee. The meterologist over here made a big error and the do so on a daily basis for my region. The local, former meteorologist who know has his own company, knows that. We talk to eachother regularly and it is well know. Only KNMI seems oblivious although they are starting totalk to take that station out of function. In the climatic atlas of 1971-2000, the 2 K error exists never the less...
> My calculations do not fail in Portugal, simple is that. The influences you talk about are too little to make them go of the mark. You make too much of them. What you conistantly forget is the the 1,0 K rise per 100 m fall is a large number based on extremely dry air. In winter, for example it is only 0,48 or even 0,39 K in the western part of Portugal. So the very dry air is already calculated in it. It works reasonably well, because most parts of Portuga that are hot are also rather dry. Epsecially when we want to measure the average maximum temperatures. For minimumtemperatures, things can and in fact do look different, because tthings of coarse become much more humid.
> The Guadalquivir basin had an average anomly this year between 2 and 3 C.
> My calculation for Hornachuelos for example was 38,43. The average fot the last 9 years is 36,3 C.
> ...



Não está aqui em discussão os dados dessa estação agrometeorologica mas entendo o seu ponto de vista.
Gostaria também de saber a sua opinião sobre isto: de que forma acha que capacidade de retenção calorífica se via aumentada, se no Alto Douro, um local de cerca de 140 metros de altitude ficasse numa encosta baixa entre montes de grande altitude rodeando este local por  todos os lados?




J.S. disse:


> My calculations show a uniform behaviour rhtoughout the Guadalquivir region and the data from agro stations show the same thing. Even though I'd expect a few to show higher temperatures, as those station sometimes are enclosed by trees etc or nearby buildings. I have seen the pictures, you know. But they use very good equipment, it is topnotch.



JS, na minha opinião, a combinação de dados no campo com a teoria, é o ideal e será aquilo que sempre valorizarei mais. Não há teoria por si só, que possa contrariar isto. Espero que respeite e entenda isso. O trabalho do IM, não é uma certeza absoluta é uma aproximação e no entanto até foi baseado tanto na prática como na teoria.
Assim, não há teoria, por mais correcta que pareça, que possa pretender apresentar resultados mais exactos que esses.
E a meu ver, nada substitue uma colecção séria de informação em dados sobre as zonas mais quentes para depois colocar algumas estações meteorológicas que preencham os requisitos  necessários para um funcionamento correcto.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 21:29)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



belem disse:


> A estação de Montoro fornece dados de temperatura desde 1955 até 1989!
> São dados com 35 anos.
> Tendo em conta a data dos registos e a duração, não me parece que sejam assim tão sujeitos a erro.



Well, to me they are. They are too cold. If I look at Adamuz, I see that. But it is well within 0,5 K difference I told you so not interesting to discuss these values. Oke.



> Não. Se chove mais durante o inverno,primavera e outono, no verão vai sempre haver mais vegetação e até possíveis charcos temporários. Claro que isto são tudo fontes reflectoras dos raios solares.



They absorb warmthand reradiate it. Reflecting warmth best is sand (after snow). That is why woods are a bit warmer than open land. The snowcover has become longer in the alps in various places because they cut down woods.



> Na maior parte dos casos tem influência.
> Claro que se perto de Hornachuelos houvessem locais muito mais secos e expostos ao calor  os valores seriam superiores. Não é porque existem outros locais mais frescos e secos, que se prova o contrário. Para isso até tinhamos a Antártida. Mas é nas zonas quentes mais secas, GERALMENTE, que se observam os maiores valores. Como pode facilmente observar é nas zonas áridas do mundo onde se observam os maiores valores de temperaturas máximas médias, máximas absolutas e até médias anuais.



No: Arica is not the warmest place in the world, nor south America. Almeria is not the warmest place in Europe, but it is the driest. Campo Maior is one of the warmest in Portugal, but not the driest (Faro is). 
In general it is: least influence from the sea, low lying, as much to the south (in Europe) is most important. Dry air helps and a dry soil helps to get it. But it is rather indirect.

BTW: Moncorvo weatherstation is located at 415 m. So that is not much higher than Beja, I told you so...I found it out in....my book. And it is only a graph, but in the graph they wrote the altitude and the precipitation: is 562,2 mm per year. Period is likely 1901-1930 or 1931-1960. 
I tell you what: where does that 300 mm data originate from? Any station? The driest station I currently know of is probably Faro at about 400 mm?

The driest air warms up 1 C /100 m as a maximum. Less dry, less warming. Moist air still warms up with 0,4 to 0,5 K though. But fohn is extremely dry and warms up by 1 K. 1,0 K is the maximum reached in Portugal. It is not like that everywhere, but if it is less and less, the higher places would do better in my calculations and the lower elevations (which we are looking for) do even worse. It is possible that it is 0,8 or 0,9 K for instance...But that wouldn't help your case.



> Não está aqui em discussão os dados dessa estação agrometeorologica mas entendo o seu ponto de vista.
> Gostaria também de saber a sua opinião sobre isto: de que forma acha que capacidade de retenção calorífica se via aumentada, se no Alto Douro, um local de cerca de 140 metros de altitude ficasse numa encosta baixa entre montes de grande altitude rodeando este local por  todos os lados?



The maximum temperature rise per 100 m lower altitude would approximate 1 K. If you think this enclosed area would be very continental, then I would expect winters to be colder....
Now you said I was wrong with my calculations. I think the opposite is true. My calculations can show you which stations are in error (most likely), at least in Portugal and the Guadalquivir valley. I show you how.

Lets look at Hornachuelos (the one you choose, while you said I was cherrypicking),  the nail to the coffin of my calculations....Explain this...
With 38,5 C in july it is 2,2 C warmer than Hornachuelos Agro (which is lower!), it is 2,3 C warmer than Cordoba, which is lower and more inland, it is warmer than Lora del Rio, 30 km to the west and 154 m lower. 
So is it because of something special my calculations did not pick up. It is, but my calculations pointed me to this peculiarity...And that is this.
In winter, even though it is higher up and supposedly more continental, it is warmer still! 20 km to the east, at 150 m we find Alomodovar del rio. Which is 2 K colder (8,7 C). In summer, Almodovar is 2,7 K cooler..Cordoba Aeropuerto is also cooler in winter: 1,2 C COOLER). Lora del rio, 30 km closer to the sea and 140 m lower is still 0,7 K cooler. In winter.

And all stations with acceptable, similar sumertemperatures also have wintertemperature that vary little. And in all cases they are clearly colder than those warm winter, "continental" station in the same neighborhood.

Puente Genil (200m) you referred me too: same story. The place with 37,1 in july is 1,7 K warmer in summer than Puente Genil (the second) which is at 
170 m. So lower and cooler??? In winter, the warmer one is 1,5 K warmer still. Both are before the warming  period (data ending before 1990).
Montijo, Badajoz: look it up. Summer AND winter are much warmer (more than 1 C in winter and more than 3 in summer) . If continentality is the issue, we would not expect it.
Coria (caceres): more 39 C in july! Yes, sure..At 270 m. And also, funny, it is also 1,7 K warmer in winter than Badajoz, which is much 122 km to the south and less "encaixada" and 100 m lower altitude. Any credbility??
La Palma del Condado: clearly warmer than Gibraleon and Escacena in summer and winter. Etcetc.

This has nothing to do with continentallity or being enclosed from marine influences. Winters would be colder too. But in none of those cases with nearby stations, this is the case. The cause are probably:
1) enclosed in a garden or village
2) placed in a city, over stone (not grass)
3) not good maintained station 
4) erratic registration (not close to 100% over the period, like Montoro where it never got over 40,0 C over 34 years...Not credible)
5) combination of 1,2, 3, 4 or a combination.

My calculations point me to these odd stations. Even though the calculation is better for Portugese intercomparison, it serves also as an intercomparison for the Guadalquivir basin at least lower inland.



> JS, na minha opinião, a combinação de dados no campo com a teoria, é o ideal e será aquilo que sempre valorizarei mais.



As long as you measure according to standards that apply in all places and that are possible. So WMO standards (look 'm up). Many station in Portugal and Spain (and elswhere) have or have had big troubles with this. One of the reasons why 50+ temperatures that were measured were not validated. Quite rightly so.



> Não há teoria por si só, que possa contrariar isto. Espero que respeite e entenda isso. O trabalho do IM, não é uma certeza absoluta é uma aproximação e no entanto até foi baseado tanto na prática como na teoria.
> Assim, não há teoria, por mais correcta que pareça, que possa pretender apresentar resultados mais exactos que esses.
> E a meu ver, nada substitue uma colecção séria de informação em dados sobre as zonas mais quentes para depois colocar algumas estações meteorológicas que preencham os requisitos  necessários para um funcionamento correcto.



There I agree. But as there are no stations, so we discuss. And we discuss on what we do know and that is 1) data from nearby stations 2) theory's and 3) we test 'm. So far, even in places the 2,37 K might not apply (Southern Spain for example) at least in the Guadalquivir valley, it seems to do quite well. I can pick out the station that cannot possibly be correct. The errors in my calculations therefor are within 1 K and most of the time within 0,5 K.

I think that in all likelyhood, we wont find any place in Portugal that has a july maximum of 35,5 C. And a summer maximum of 34,0 C at most. But with global warming clearly breaking through the last 20 years in Europe and Iberia, it is a matter of time. Unfortunately...


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

*Re: Looked up july data for several Guadalquivir stations*



J.S. disse:


> Well, to me they are. They are too cold. If I look at Adamuz, I see that. But it is well within 0,5 K difference I told you so not interesting to discuss these values. Oke....



Não estávamos a falar de Adamuz, mas para mim isso tanto faz. O que tinha dizer sobre o assunto já disse.





J.S. disse:


> They absorb warmthand reradiate it. Reflecting warmth best is sand (after snow). That is why woods are a bit warmer than open land. The snowcover has become longer in the alps in various places because they cut down woods....



Estamos a falar dos maiores valores de temperatura máxima, neste caso. É nas florestas onde encontra esses valores ou nos desertos e semi-desertos, em regiões equivalentes climaticamente?
O ar seco aquece mais rapidamente ou não?




J.S. disse:


> First of all, Moncorvo weatherstation is located at 415 m. So that is not much higher than Beja, I told you so......



Sim, eu disse que era mais alto e bem mais a norte. Obrigado por confirmar.





J.S. disse:


> I found it out in....my book (sorry I am late with it, but I bumped on it). And it is only a graph, but in the graph they wrote the precipitation: is 562,2 mm per year. Period is likely 1901-1930 or 1931-1960. In Pinhão it is 664 mm. In Campo Maior, it is (was) 571,5 mm.
> I tell you what: where does that 300 mm data originate from. Because I do not even find that amount anywhere in adjacent Spain.



Em Espanha a altitude sobe por isso é normal que os valores sejam mais altos.
O Duero já nos veio aqui falar sobre isso, porque houve quem questionasse sobre qual seria a precipitação no lado espanhol.
Barca de Alva, por exemplo, já desce para 385 mm.
A origem dos dados de menos de 300 mm não sei qual é, mas certamente veio de algum livro, pois parece-me que imagem foi scanada.
Talvez alguém nos possa dizer qual é.
Mas esses dados são muito fáceis de ver, basta usar o google.
Tendo em conta as características locais, você duvida desses valores?




J.S. disse:


> The driest air warms up 1 C /100 m as a maximum. Less dry, less warming. Moist air still warms up with 0,4 to 0,5 K though. But fohn is extremely dry and warms up by 1 K. If you already have very dry air on one side you'll see little extra warming ont he other side of mountains. Certainly away from the sea. In Portugal, locally (according to the theory) it has a maximum of 1,0 K. But if you hve moutains closer to the coast, or the first mountains from the coast, the air is more moist and it warms less rapidly. That is why it works for an intercomparison more inland. It won't work elsewhere or not as good. As I said: in my country it won't work at all....



Exacto o ar seco aquece mais depressa.
Sendo assim, uma zona comprimida e muito seca, deve aquecer bastante.





J.S. disse:


> It maximum temperature rise per 100 m fall would approrixate 1 K. If you think this enclosed area would be very continental, then I would expect winters to be colder....
> Now you said I was wrong with my calculations. I think the opposite is true. My calculations can show you which stations are in error (most likely), at least in Portugal and the Guadalquivir valley. I show you how.
> Lets look at Hornachuelos (the one you choose, while you said I was cherrypicking)...



Obrigado pela atenção! 
Antes tarde que nunca.


,





J.S. disse:


> the nail to the coffin of my calculations....Explain this...
> With 38,5 C in july it is 2,2 C warmer than Hornachuelos Agro (which is lower!), it is 2,3 C warmer than Cordoba, which is lower and more inland, it is warmer than Lora del Rio, 30 km to the west and 154 m lower.
> So is it because of something special my calculations did not pick up. It is, but my calculations pointed me to this peculiarity...And that is this.
> In winter, even though it is higher up and supposedly more continental, it is warmer still! 20 km to the east, at 150 m we find Alomodovar del rio. Which is 2 K colder (8,7 C). In summer, Almodovar is 2,7 K cooler..Cordoba Aeropuerto is also cooler in winter: 1,2 C COOLER). Lora del rio, 30 km closer to the sea and 140 m lower is still 0,7 K cooler. In winter.
> ...



Não estamos a falar dos invernos, mas de valores de temperaturas máximas médias, neste caso sobretudo registadas no verão.
Locais ligeiramente mais altos, podem ter verões mais quentes que locais mais baixos e até invernos mais quentes, porque as zonas mais baixas, podem localmente estar mais expostas a ventos mais frios ou a fortes fenómenos de inversão térmica.
Normalmente nem é assim que se passa, mas locais com valores anormalmente quentes ou frios, como estes que estamos a falar, por vezes tem características específicas locais.
Já vi que tem alguma dificuldade em aceitar isso.
Sabe o que são microclimas?
As leis climáticas gerais aplicam-se a microclimas ou a macroclimas?
Você usa regulamentos normalmente aplicados a macroclimas, espero que tenha consciência desse aspecto.
Um microclima precisa de regulamentos gerais e também de regulamentos específicos ( à escala local) senão não era um microclima.







J.S. disse:


> As long as you measure according to standards that apply in all places and that are possible. So WMO standards (look 'm up). Many station in Portugal and Spain (and elswhere) have or have had big troubles with this. One of the reasons why 50+ temperatures that were measured were not validated. Quite rightly so....



Isso foi no século XIX. Não no século XX, tanto quanto sei.
Os regulamentos mudaram.
E sim, tenho esse objectivo de tirar valores ( ou promover acções nesse sentido) nesses locais de forma séria, penso que é mais honesto do que teorizar e tirar conclusões precipitadas.





J.S. disse:


> There I agree. But as there are no stations, so we discuss. And we discuss on what we do know and that is 1) data from nearby stations 2) theory's and 3) we test 'm. So far, even in places the 2,37 K might not apply (Southern Spain for example) at least in the Guadalquivir valley, it seems to do quite well. I can pick out the station that cannot possibly be correct. The errors in my calculations therefor are within 1 K and most of the time within 0,5 K.
> 
> I think that in all likelyhood, we wont find any place in Portugal that has a july maximum of 35,5 C. And a summer maximum of 34,0 C at most. But with global warming clearly breaking through the last 20 years in Europe and Iberia, it is a matter of time. Unfortunately...



 Campo maior, que nem fica numa das zonas mais quentes, tem 34,5ºc e o que é que tem assim tão de especial para estar junto a esses 35,5ºc?

E Moura que tem 34,8ºc?
De Moura tem aqui os dados, por exemplo: 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-de-moura-4396.html

JS, não vejo evoluções produtivas no nosso debate relativamente ao objectivo deste tópico. E não vejo porque devo acreditar mais na sua opinião, no que a opinião do IM, que alia teoria com prática e foi feita por pessoas muito qualificadas para este tipo de trabalhos.
Não precisa de insistir nestes pontos, porque eu tenho a minha opinião e você a sua.


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

Olá de Atenas 

Peço desculpa pelo meu Português, mas eu uso o tradutor do Google para se comunicar.

Lamento ter de interromper o debate, mas tenho algumas coisas a dizer.

Há uma série de pesquisas sobre 50.0C na Europa. Na maioria das vezes não temos certeza sobre a validade de um registro.

Parece que a Organização Meteorológica Mundial aceita apenas dados de estações com standars WMO

Em 2007, uma extensa pesquisa foi realizada na Europa, para determinar o registro correto.

Parece que o meu país, a Grécia tem o registro oficial na Europa. Aqui em Atenas!! 48.0C in 10/07/1977

http://wmo.asu.edu/europe-highest-temperature

sobre Portugal acho que registro correto está na Amareleja em 2003

Anyway I am sorry for my crappy Portuguese and I hope google translator did not make many mistakes

My best from Greece


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 22:37)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Olá de Atenas
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo meu Português, mas eu uso o tradutor do Google para se comunicar.
> 
> ...



Olá

Benvindo ao forum.
Tenho gregos na minha família! 
Sim, já sabemos que o registo oficial é o da Amareleja, mas como há muitos locais mais quentes em Portugal do que a Amareleja estamos a falar sobre essas regiões e promover a possibilidade de fazer medições nessas zonas.

Obrigado pelo seu input.


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Benvindo ao forum.
> Tenho gregos na minha família!
> ...





Também estou interessado nesta questão.

Eu fiz minha pesquisa e eu acredito que Portugal pode ter áreas de média máxima de julho até 34.5C (esta é minha opinião)

No entanto Gualdaquivir parece ter maior dinâmica na Península Ibérica nos temps máximas média do verão na minha opinião

Aqui na Grécia dinâmica maior em julho max média está em Attica na bacia de Atenas, com cerca de 34.0C

Hope this helps and again forgive my awful Portuguese


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 22:55)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Também estou interessado nesta questão.
> 
> Eu fiz minha pesquisa e eu acredito que Portugal pode ter áreas de média máxima de julho até 34.5C (esta é minha opinião)
> 
> ...



Moura, em Portugal já ultrapassa esse valor limite de 34,5ºc, atingindo os 34,8ºc.
Mas ainda está algo distante das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
Normalmente, ficam em locais mais baixos e mais abrigados, ou então em zonas baixas/áridas rodeadas por grandes montanhas, como no caso do Alto Douro e Tejo Interior.
Obrigado pelos dados da Grécia, são sempre interessantes.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 22:57)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Também estou interessado nesta questão.
> 
> Eu fiz minha pesquisa e eu acredito que Portugal pode ter áreas de média máxima de julho até 34.5C (esta é minha opinião)
> 
> ...



No, there is a station near Trikkala reaches 35 C. I read it in the library over here. But it could be 35,4 or 34,5. The highest I ever saw in Portugal was shown to me jsut yet: 34,8 in Moura from 1941 to 1963. But currently it has risen a bot and 35,0- 35,5 is most likely the value for 1971-2000.

The Guadalquivir region reaches slightly higher values and it tops of near 36,5.
Warm enough if you ask me! But it is a much bigger region You could travel for hours and be in the same heath all the time, in Portugal it is more confined to some smaller valleys.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 22:58)

*I agree*

This is getting not where you want us to go. You evade questions you have no answers for but are in facton topic. There is no reason whatsover to expect the stations that you came up with to give us credible data.
A debate about things we do not know involves thinking. If we come up with certain stations, data etc or theories it involves thinking about them. If you come up with Hornachuelos and I say I think it is not looking alright, I look for reasons other than my theory to get some confirmation...or not. In this case, we can split continentality and urban heat isle effect in one way. Continentallity, you are so full about, means that summers are warmer and winters are colder. In the places you picked as a confirmation that it indeeds gets warmer locally, it turns out that for odd reasons winters are a lot warmer too. This thus indicates the spots you pick do not support your point, namely continentallity of a place.

So, as usual at least in this discussion, you do not go into that. That is a constant. You say: I don't want to talk about winter. We are not, we are talking about the credibility of a metstation. In this case, it is winter that confirms something is not right at all. If it would be another thing that could show us that it isnt properly registrating, Í could use that. In this case, it is winter.

We were not talking about precipotation too, were we. So why do you bring it up then? You bring it up as a proxy for high temperatures somewhere, inland. Wintertemperatures here served as a proxy for the error in a station.

The funy thing is that if you start talking about Moncorvo, you do not have the data we are talking about. You come up with averages. I respond, I do not evade. My response is that in all cases I know of minimumtemperatures are higher and max temperatures (the point here) are lower. Pinhão afterwards confirms this.  Its average is higher than Amareleja, but the maximum temperature is 1 C lower. 

Precipitation: I do not evade your question. I look into the data and ask you where it actually is. You have no maximumtemperatures for Moncorvo, you have no maximumtemperatures at all for any place in the Douro valley of Portugal that supports your theory and deny all other data as useless. And now, you even do not have a single piece of evidence for 300 mm  or less.
Yet this also unknown figure has to support your unknown temperature in an unknown place.

That is not arguing or debating, that is wishfull thinking. And that is what is the constant in your so called debating style. Whether it is the precipiation, average maximumtemperatures, local extreme averagemaxima...You believe all extreme numbers and deny everything that could or does not support it.

In the end, the discussion is between someone going into depth and another not doing anything likewise, other than saying what he said in the beginning "I believe the IM". You believe anything no matter what, as long as it confirms your wishes.

Stations that are not well maintained are tobe found everywhere, certainly in Spain and Portugal also. Ir emeber one picture of Amareleja and I think even that one does not even come close to WMO standards...I can look it up for you. I know of at least a couple in Spain also. But lets not get into this, you are not getting into anything

I saw you wrote to our greek friend that in Portugal we KNOW there are a lot warmer places. We know....any data that confirms it?


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

J.S. disse:


> No, there is a station near Trikkala reaches 35 C. I read it in the library over here. But it could be 35,4 or 34,5. The highest I ever saw in Portugal was shown to me jsut yet: 34,8 in Moura from 1941 to 1963. But currently it has risen a bot and 35,0- 35,5 is most likely the value for 1971-2000.
> 
> The Guadalquivir region reaches slightly higher values and it tops of near 36,5.
> Warm enough if you ask me! But it is a much bigger region You could travel for hours and be in the same heath all the time, in Portugal it is more confined to some smaller valleys.



A bacia do Guadiana ainda tem uma extensão assinalável, mas claro que Guadalquivir tem uma extensão ainda maior.
Zonas muito quentes em Portugal é que são mais confinadas a vales mais pequenos.


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

belem disse:


> Moura, em Portugal já ultrapassa esse valor 34,5ºc, atingindo os 34,8ºc.
> Mas ainda está algo distante das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
> Normalmente, ficam em locais mais baixos e mais abrigados, ou então em zonas baixas/áridas rodeadas por grandes montanhas, como no caso do Alto Douro e Tejo Interior.
> Obrigado pelos dados da Grécia, são sempre interessantes.



Acabo de ver os dados de Moura .... mas eu acho que são problemáticas ..

eles são apenas 22 anos. Normalmente precisamos de uma série temporal de pelo menos 30 anos.

Por exemplo, há 21 anos na Grécia, temos Sparti com 34.7C (1950-1971) ou por 17 anos, temos Thiseio, Atenas, com 35,2!


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:03)

J.S. disse:


> No, there is a station near Trikkala reaches 35 C. I read it in the library over here. But it could be 35,4 or 34,5. The highest I ever saw in Portugal was shown to me jsut yet: 34,8 in Moura from 1941 to 1963. But currently it has risen a bot and 35,0- 35,5 is most likely the value for 1971-2000.
> 
> The Guadalquivir region reaches slightly higher values and it tops of near 36,5.
> Warm enough if you ask me! But it is a much bigger region You could travel for hours and be in the same heath all the time, in Portugal it is more confined to some smaller valleys.





Oficialmente, a mais elevada é de N. Filadelfeia, Atenas, com 33,5!

Trikala é consistentemente baixas quando comparadas com Larisa


Mas para Gualdaquivir acho *Andujar* poderia ter cerca de 37,5!


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

*Re: I agree*



J.S. disse:


> This is getting not where you want us to go. You evade questions you have no answers for but are in facton topic. There is no reason whatsover to expect the stations that you came up with to give us credible data.
> A debate about things we do not know involves thinking. If we come up with certain stations, data etc or theories it involves thinking about them. If you come up with Hornachuelos and I say I think it is not looking alright, I look for reasons other than my theory to get some confirmation...or not. In this case, we can split continentality and urban heat isle effect in one way. Continentallity, you are so full about, means that summers are warmer and winters are colder. In the places you picked as a confirmation that it indeeds gets warmer locally, it turns out that for odd reasons winters are a lot warmer too. This thus indicates the spots you pick do not support your point, namely continentallity of a place.



Eu só falei na continentalidade como um dos factores.




J.S. disse:


> So, as usual at least in this discussion, you do not go into that. That is a constant. You say: I don't want to talk about winter. We are not, we are talking about the credibility of a metstation. In this case, it is winter that confirms something is not right at all. If it would be another thing that could show us that it isnt properly registrating, Í could use that. In this case, it is winter.



Já vi que os dados de Hornachuelos deixaram-no confuso, só porque os seus cálculos deram errado. Tal como Montoro.
Paciência, JS, a dinâmica climática nem sempre é paralela à ideia matemática que tem dela.






J.S. disse:


> We were not talking about precipotation too, were we. So why do you bring it up then? You bring it up as a proxy for high temperatures somewhere, inland. Wintertemperatures here served as a proxy for the error in a station.



Ok. Mas onde está a prova que aqueles dados de inverno estão errados?
Só porque fica um pouco mais alto?
Mirandela não é mais fria no inverno do que Moncorvo e não é mais baixa?
Como já disse, JS, estamos a falar de microclimas, locais que são diferentes do normal.






J.S. disse:


> The funy thing is that if you start talking about Moncorvo, you do not have the data we are talking about. You come up with averages. I respond, I do not evade. My response is that in all cases I know of minimumtemperatures are higher and max temperatures (the point here) are lower. Pinhão afterwards confirms this.  Its average is higher than Amareleja, but the maximum temperature is 1 C lower.



Que confusão... Eu apenas disse que Moncorvo tinha sensivelmente a mesma média geral para os 2 meses mais quentes que BEJA, que fica mais a sul e mais baixa em altitude ( embora menos no interior), para confirmar que a continentalidade é um dos factores com mais peso no Alto Douro que no Alentejo.
E os dados de Moncorvo, já lhe foram enviados...






J.S. disse:


> Precipitation: I do not evade your question. I look into the data and ask you where it actually is. You have no maximumtemperatures for Moncorvo, you have no maximumtemperatures at all for any place in the Douro valley of Portugal that supports your theory and deny all other data as useless. And now, you even do not have a single piece of evidence for 300 mm  or less.



Você é que é preguiçoso e não seguiu as minhas instruções.
Quer que ponha aqui os resultados do google?





J.S. disse:


> Yet this also unknown figure has to support your unknown temperature in an unknown place.



Sim, a única pessoa aqui a falar de dados desconhecidos e criar cálculos disparatados, contrariando versões oficiais científicas aprovadas e aceites não sou eu.




J.S. disse:


> That is not arguing or debating, that is wishfull thinking. And that is what is the constant in your so called debating style. Whether it is the precipiation, average maximumtemperatures, local extreme averagemaxima...You believe all extreme numbers and deny everything that could or does not support it.



Eu acredito em teorias suportadas por evidências práticas, que certamente não são as suas, mas as do IM.






J.S. disse:


> In the end, the discussion is between someone going into depth and another not doing anything likewise, other than saying what he said in the beginning "I believe the IM". You believe anything no matter what, as long as it confirms your wishes.



Quem me dera.




J.S. disse:


> Stations that are not well maintained are tobe found everywhere, certainly in Spain and Portugal also. Ir emeber one picture of Amareleja and I think even that one does not even come close to WMO standards...I can look it up for you. I know of at least a couple in Spain also. But lets not get into this, you are not getting into anything.



Podia ajudar e tornar-se útil, contactando as autoridades competentes, em vez de encher o meu tópico com os seus desabafos inoportunos.



J.S. disse:


> I saw you wrote to our greek friend that in Portugal we KNOW there are a lot warmer places. We know....any data that confirms it?



Sim, dados oficiais e científicos, produzidos no campo de estudo.
Sinceramente não acredito que professores universitários profissionais em meteorologia, não saibam utilizar cálculos básicos e idênticos aos seus. Eu diria que foram mais longe, teorizando com cálculos muito mais complexos e tiraram dados do campo.
Foram esses dados que coloquei aqui e se quiser ponho outra vez.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Oficialmente, a mais elevada é de N. Filadelfeia, Atenas, com 33,5!
> 
> Trikala é consistentemente baixas quando comparadas com Larisa
> 
> ...



I found 34,7 C at Trikkala, but for a very short period. It confirms what I saw in the library.

See here: http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/gr-trikk.htm

Larissa for 31 years:
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/gr-laris.htm

Anyway it is quite low lying and inland. Athens is near to the sea so it is less likely to become as hot. I guess this valley has the most potential.

In spain, the highest you can get from any credible station is near 37 C. Andujar could be one of those places, but any place between Palma del Rio and Andujar could reach 36-37 C. 

As I wrote above, there is very good reason the be carefull with stations that goes above those values as we see winter temperatures rise much aswell. This is not compatible with a more continental climate but it is compatible with a station that is influenced by other factors. There are station in Spain that go to 39,6 (Coria) as datime maximum temperatures but have extremely high wintertemperatures aswell. Simply not to be trusted. But read the discussion (it is a bit lentghy).

What I remeber about Greece is this cold wave in LArissa where they got to 
-20 C somewhere in 2000 or I guess 2001!! Even where I live in The Netherlands, this is rare. We got down to -20,7 in 2005...in March. But it is rare. And in summer we got to 37,0 in 2006 which is exceptionally hot!

But it is nice, summer are now warmer and unfortunately winters too. So less snow (but still 68 days this year in places) and less ice...

Greetings to Greece!


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

J.S. disse:


> No, there is a station near Trikkala reaches 35 C. I read it in the library over here. But it could be 35,4 or 34,5. The highest I ever saw in Portugal was shown to me jsut yet: 34,8 in Moura from 1941 to 1963. But currently it has risen a bot and 35,0- 35,5 is most likely the value for 1971-2000.
> 
> The Guadalquivir region reaches slightly higher values and it tops of near 36,5.
> Warm enough if you ask me! But it is a much bigger region You could travel for hours and be in the same heath all the time, in Portugal it is more confined to some smaller valleys.



oops..sorry just realised you answered back in English

Well in Thessaly the highest official mean max we have from a time series of at least 30years is in Larisa airport with 33.1C

Generally speaking Trikala is usually cooler compared to Larisa and this is confirmed from our davis stations almost yearly.

Now maybe you have seen 35.0C for a smaller period.This is absolutely possible!For example even in Athens for a period of 17 years(the last 17years) the average in Thiseio is an amazing 35.2C!!

For the most part of what you say about Portugal I agree.I believe that we need to have clear cut facts from WMO stations for a long period...Then we can be sure.That is why I gave my estimation of up to 34.5 for Portugal and around 34.0 for Greece.

Again my 37.5 estimation for Andujar simply reflects the current reality based on the current overall warming period we have in Europe and especially in South europe..


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:22)

J.S. disse:


> I found 34,7 C at Trikkala, but for a very short period. It confirms what I saw in the library.
> 
> See here: http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/gr-trikk.htm
> 
> ...





Please no more data from Martinez!He collects unofficial data from 1600 for Spain!!Come on.

According to the *Greek authorities *the max is 33.1 in Thessaly and 33.5 in Athens

I am not sure if you know this but the Athens basin has one of the most complex geomoprhologies in the world


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Acabo de ver os dados de Moura .... mas eu acho que são problemáticas ..
> 
> eles são apenas 22 anos. Normalmente precisamos de uma série temporal de pelo menos 30 anos.
> 
> Por exemplo, há 21 anos na Grécia, temos Sparti com 34.7C (1950-1971) ou por 17 anos, temos Thiseio, Atenas, com 35,2!



Tem toda a razão, obrigado pelo seu reparo. 
Eu acho que os dados do IM, apenas serviram para nos falar de locais com boas probabilidades de serem muito quentes, mas que claro, não substituem os dados de uma estação meteorológica.
Por isso, tenho andado a colectar dados para saber onde será interessante, nesses locais apresentados pelo IM,  fazer a instalação de estações meteorológicas.


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 23:39)

mesogeiakos disse:


> oops..sorry just realised you answered back in English
> 
> Well in Thessaly the highest official mean max we have from a time series of at least 30years is in Larisa airport with 33.1C
> 
> ...




Martinez: thanks for the info. I found the data completely odd but with some effot you can deduce the correct ones from the outliers. It is not that difficult but it remains a risky business.
Besides, there is a agrometeorological cahin in Andalucia that also specifies how they measure (PT1000 elements etc). It confirms values of 37,0 C over the last 9 years in various stations over there. These data are very homogenous. 


Currently in Portugal, Amareleja has the highest temperatures known which are, if I am correct 34,5 in august for the period 1961-1990. The data at Moura which is about 100 m lower and nearby are of course no 30 year period and we do not know what the standard is, yet if calculated I come to a value of 35,2 for the valley there for the 1961-1990 period. There is some margin of error, but it is reasonably credible at least.

We have an agrometeorological stations near Moura, but at a higher altitude. I contacted the meteorlogist of the stationchain (about 30 stations in Alentejo and Algarve) and he assured me they measure according to WMO standards in a mail. In general this station measures the same as Amareleja give or take 0,2 K. It is at the same hight. All indications are that the lower parts of the valley can be 0,5 to 0,8 K warmer. But we cannot be sure...

The value of Trikkala was found in a meteorological book that had at least 1000 station all over the world...

On the KNMI site, Trikkala is not found but Lamia is and over the period 1951-1980 the average max is 33,9 C...What is your info on that?


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

Btw I also wanted to give another clue for Athens basin...According to the WMO stations in Europe, Athens is the warmest area of Europe in mean summer temperatures!

I am not kidding here


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Btw I also wanted to give another clue for Athens basin...According to the WMO stations in Europe, Athens is the warmest area of Europe in mean summer temperatures!
> 
> I am not kidding here




Sim, que se tenha conhecimento ainda é.


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:45)

J.S. disse:


> On the KNMI site, Trikkala is not found but Lamia is and over the period 1951-1980 the average max is 33,9 C...What is your info on that?



32.8 in Lamia according to Greeek authorities!Generally speaking according to Greek official sources you will not find anything higher than the 33.5 in July in Athens.


Now for Amareleja it seems credible..I check the Amareleja temps almost daily and most of the days it seems to have the highest dynamic in Portugal...but as you said..we can never be sure!


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 23:51)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Btw I also wanted to give another clue for Athens basin...According to the WMO stations in Europe, Athens is the warmest area of Europe in mean summer temperatures!
> 
> I am not kidding here



Lamia was over 9 years I see now, so that indeed is incorrect.

Athins: I believe you right away! High minimum temperatures over there of course help! Maxima are lower than Guadalquivir stations of course or Portuguese interior, but you more than compensate that with the minima!

Anyway: are you actually happy with that?? I live in The Netherlands and I have to say that 25-26 C is what I like the most. We had 10 of those days ths july and 1 with 30+. And that is enough for me! My averages for july (measured virtually according to WMO standards btw!) were 14,1 C as an average minimum and 23,5 C as the average maximum. This winter, the average temperature for the whole winter was 1,8 C. Not too bad, but nothing special. After all those warm winters people thought this was severe! It was cold....not severe, very severe or extreme (which are the official gradations).

I love winter much more than summer. Supernice with snow and brilliant pictures. Only downside: when it is mild it rains all the time. Anad december and january I leave to work in the dark and I come back home and it is already dark. Depressing there is no sun...


----------



## J.S. (10 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 32.8 in Lamia according to Greeek authorities!Generally speaking according to Greek official sources you will not find anything higher than the 33.5 in July in Athens.
> 
> 
> Now for Amareleja it seems credible..I check the Amareleja temps almost daily and most of the days it seems to have the highest dynamic in Portugal...but as you said..we can never be sure!



We can for this station. It has a record of more than 30 years so...As I said 34,5 is what I believe is the correct number,.

I check daily too for years now and I think Amareleja and Moura (Herdade dos Lameiroes, Agrometeo) for some reason are warming up faster. Well, at least the the temperatures are always very close to Cordoba. This year, the average july max of Amareleja was 38,0 C and that is exactly the value of Cordoba. Herdade dos Lameiroes went up to 37,8 C. It is pretty warm.


----------



## mesogeiakos (10 Ago 2010 às 23:59)

J.S. disse:


> Lamia was over 9 years I see now, so that indeed is incorrect.
> 
> Athins: I believe you right away! High minimum temperatures over there of course help! Maxima are lower than Guadalquivir stations of course or Portuguese interior, but you more than compensate that with the minima!
> 
> ...





I like the warm statistics a lot!!But I cant take the heat...

Do you want me to shock you?Now in Greece local time 1:58am guess what is our temperature here in Athens


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

J.S. disse:


> We can for this station. It has a record of more than 30 years so...As I said 34,5 is what I believe is the correct number,.
> 
> I check daily too for years now and I think Amareleja and Moura (Herdade dos Lameiroes, Agrometeo) for some reason are warming up faster. Well, at least the the temperatures are always very close to Cordoba. This year, the average july max of Amareleja was 38,0 C and that is exactly the value of Cordoba. Herdade dos Lameiroes went up to 37,8 C. It is pretty warm.





Yes I know this.I believe the record high mean max for Amareleja was 38.2? In 2003 maybe?In Athens our record is 37.1 in 2007


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

mesogeiakos disse:


> I like the warm statistics a lot!!But I cant take the heat...
> 
> Do you want me to shock you?Now in Greece local time 1:58am guess what is our temperature here in Athens



My best guess is...too warm!


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

here you go...

30C at 2am NOW in the oldest WMO station of the Balkans which is located in Athens 


http://www.meteo.noa.gr/WeatherOnLine/s_Thiseio/meteo_tableEN.html


EDIT
Actually it is around 29.0C i see it is jammed for the last two hour

http://www.meteo.noa.gr/WeatherOnLine/s_Megara/meteo_tableEN.html


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

mesogeiakos disse:


> I like the warm statistics a lot!!But I cant take the heat...
> 
> Do you want me to shock you?Now in Greece local time 1:58am guess what is our temperature here in Athens




Why the Portugese IM cannot be trusted....

Look at this.

Amareleja average max for july

2006: 36,8 (departure from normal 3,1...so 33,7 is the max well not quite)
2007: 35,5 (departure from normal, according to IM is.....1,5...aha it is 34,0, well not quite)
2008: no data
2009: 35,0 (departure from normal: 0,7...okey...eh so it is 34,3 then??)
2010: 38,0 (bulleting expected by the end of august but they stopped publicising it. I wonder why...).

So....what is the daytimae average max for Amareleja. Answer: even the IM does not know! Haha.


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2010 às 00:14)

Então a Amareleja tem tido médias assim tão altas?
Bom prenúncio para a pesquisa que estou a fazer.
Tendo em conta que o artigo sobre as zonas mais quentes até é da série 1960-1990, isso torna-se ainda mais interessante.
Obrigado, JS!


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 00:14)

J.S. disse:


> Why the Portugese IM cannot be trusted....
> 
> Look at this.
> 
> ...



very funny


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 00:21)

belem disse:


> Então a Amareleja tem tido médias assim tão altas?
> Bom prenúncio para a pesquisa que estou a fazer.
> Tendo em conta que o artigo sobre as zonas mais quentes até é da série 1960-1990, isso torna-se ainda mais interessante.
> Obrigado, JS!




It is on the IM site, 3th week of august always in agrometeorological bulletins. They stopped with them this january for some reason..To me, the average is (a s you know) 34,5 +/- 0,5 K for Amareleja. It is in this case supported lately by Herdade dos Lameirões, which shows almost the same valuesas I said.

Damn, have to work tomorrow at 8 o clock, so I go to sleep soon.


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 17:21)

Dados dos ultimos anos das estações interessantes (para mim).

Porque não ha dados de Amareleja em 2008, salvo setembro, isto e dos dados the agosto 2003, junho, julho e agosto 2005-2010 (-2008). Assim, podemos comparar estas estações.

Media das maximas de Junho (estações do INM e IM):

Cordoba: 33,1
Amareleja: 32,4
Sevilla: 32,4
Badajoz: 31,7

Julho:
Cordoba: 37,8
Sevilla: 36,9
Amareleja: 36,3
Badajoz: 35,5

Agosto:
Cordoba: 37,2
Amareleja: 36,3
Sevilla: 36,0
Badajoz: 35,5

Setembro:
Cordoba: 31,4
Amareleja: 31,0
Sevilla: 31,0
Badajoz: 30,6

Oke, sorry, in English....We see a sharper temperature rise (it is only 5-6 years of course) in the the Guadalquivir region compared to the Guadiana region especially Badajoz. Cordoba is 1,6 C/1,7C warmer in july and august.
Sevilla: same story. 
Badajoz: 1,2 C warmer in july and 1,5 C warmer in august (so not too much difference).

A rough estimate puts Amareleja somewhere between 1,4 and 1,6 C warmer in july and august and yet again we come to 34,9 and 34,8 C as average maxima, so say 35 C. In the valley, this wil be 0,5 K higher or so.

Anyway: pretty hot! And it is not getting any cooler...


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 18:52)

J.S. disse:


> Dados dos ultimos anos das estações interessantes (para mim).
> 
> Porque não ha dados de Amareleja em 2008, salvo setembro, isto e dos dados the agosto 2003, junho, julho e agosto 2005-2010 (-2008). Assim, podemos comparar estas estações.
> 
> ...



Do you have the Amareleja data for the whole last decade?


Amareleja seems to me inconsistent from those data 
For example Gualdaquivir seems almost the whole last decade to have areas that approach a 10year 37.0C (I think Cordoba area)

Btw I see you are refering to INM.The name is changed to AEMET the past few years 

Oh  and from the data I have from the national observatory of Athens for the last decade look at Athens...

WMO ID 16714 ATHENS OBSERVATORY
DATA AS PUBLISHED BY THE NATIONAL OBSERVATORY OF ATHENS

2001
36.1°C
24.9°C

2002
35.2°C
25.4°C

2003
35.2°C
25.1°C

2004
34.8°C
24.6°C

2005
35.1°C
24.7°C

2006
33.4°C
23.9°C

2007
36.5°C
25.9°C

2008
34.7°C
24.8°C

2009
34.9°C
25.0°C

*Mean max: 35.1°C
Mean min: 24.9°C

Mean(simple arithmetic) 30.0C*

Look at the amazing 30.0C mean for Athens.By far the warmest area in Europe in the summer on average in my opinion

Btw Athens holds 3 *official *european temperature records

1.48.0C all time European record (Elefsina and Tatoi)

2.47.5 June European record (26/6/07 N.Filadelfeia)

3. 31.2C mean July European record (2007)


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 19:48)

Hej,

No I have used all the data available. 
What do you mean by inconsistent? Don't understand it. It is what to be expected in its position.

As it is more to the west, with dominant east winds it is warmer than the Guadalquivir area, if you mean that. And in summers with consitent flows from the interior it is warmer too. Last july, Coruche and not Amareleja had the highest tmax: 43,0 C. From that, it is even vice versa: Amareleja is consistent in its heath, more than to the coast and so is Cordoba compared to Amareleja. 

The high temperature in summer at night are easy to explain in Athens given the wamr sea right on its footstep. It resembles Vlissingen KNMI. It is 10 km away but this station is 10 m from the sea. In summer it is 2 K warmer than just 4 km inland. They never got down to -16 C. Just 7 years they moved the station inland and they reached first -15 C and than -20 C.
But is so mild and frostfree (just 20-30 days or so), it is incredible. But very explainable.

But there is something else I clearly can see there: the cityeffect. It is not located in the city, but just 200-300 m away. When the wind starts to blow from the north in summer and the whole peninsula cools, Vlissingen heaths up! And afterwards it cools down but the city effect is easily recognisable.

So how much is he valley of Athens influenced by a large city. Are these stations near the city or are they clearly in the countryside?

Because that might have an effect on the daytime maximum temperatures and nighttime temperatures as well, despite the complex geography. It is a bit strange and not easily explicable how inland places in the NW are cooler than Athens, yet they are better landlocked and low lying.

It puzzles me a bit.

Of course 31,2 C is extremely warm! Personally, I am more impressed by daytime maxima as well as winter nighttime minima as these to me are the extremes in temperature.

Regards and thanks for the data.

Last 10 years (june/july/august/september)
Cordoba: 33,8/37,1/36,8/31,5.
Badajoz: 32.3/34,9/34,9/30.3
Sevilla: 33,1/36.2/35.7/31.0

Beja (Portugal): 31.2/33.5/33.5/29.4

From this we can deduce that over this period, Amareleja is at 35.5 +/-0,5 K.


Finally: a station I was also interested in for its position is Aydin in the Meander valley in Turkey. Really nice positioned and quite possibly the warmest station in your region I think. I mean: daytime maxima!

Regards and thanks for the data.



mesogeiakos disse:


> Do you have the Amareleja data for the whole last decade?
> 
> 
> Amareleja seems to me inconsistent from those data
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 20:28)

J.S, Turkey is not in our area!We are Europe they are Asia despite the proximity



In terms of Amareleja I mean that it seems consistantly cooler to Cordoba and with big ups and downs.For example one day it can be 33 and the next over 40.In fact last week I was looking the IM site and the charts for Amareleja showed some significant ups and downs.Isnt that strange?


Now regarding Athens.The observatory station is 7km away from the sea in the most prominent point of Athens historic centre ,the hill of Nymphs(well known in Ancient Greek history).It is the oldest station in the Balkan Peninsula with a recorded history of 180 years.

Now the unique phainomenon with Athens is that *it presents consistently a negative UHI during daytime* due to multiple factors such as this extreme complexity of morphology(only Los Angeles resembles the Athens basin) ,proximity to the sea ,altitude and off course our famous Greek Meltemi winds!!

Here are a few papers

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/l...234401.pdf?arnumber=4234401&authDecision=-203

And here is the most well known publication for the Observatory station with an amazing analysis for the period 1860-1982! While the nighttime UHI is apparent almost everywhere in Athens the Observatory station and higher altitude areas are ''saved by the bell'' due to this amazing geopspatial position and off course due to other factors!

http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/1520-0450(1985)024<1296:IOTUHI>2.0.CO;2

*If you look at the tables for the Observatory of Athens station in the last pages you will be shocked to find out that Athens has exactly the same mean max from the 1860 period when Athens was only 50.000 inhabitants due to this negative UHI during the day,which off course helps the mean temps stay around average!*


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2010 às 22:04)

mesogeiakos disse:


> J.S, Turkey is not in our area!We are Europe they are Asia despite the proximity



This is about climate, not about politics or any other thing. I understand the past, Portugal and Spain have a similar past of mainly wars. All over the world I might add. Has little to with our climatic region.

Anyway: I find the Meander valley and the station of Aydin most intruiging I have to say. Resembles Guadalquivir/Guadiana quite well!

Just looked up the data for Aydin for the decade. Well I be damned! Is that like a copy of Cordoba?
34,1/ 37,1/36,6/31,9...! Incredible, although I thought it would be slightly warmer. Station is at 57 m.



> In terms of Amareleja I mean that it seems consistantly cooler to Cordoba and with big ups and downs.For example one day it can be 33 and the next over 40.In fact last week I was looking the IM site and the charts for Amareleja showed some significant ups and downs.Isnt that strange?



Well, that is a nice remark ! Actually made me find out a couple of things.

The dip is not confined to Amareleja, although it shows up there more clearly than some other stations but it is similar to Mertola, Castro Verde and indeed Sevilla and Badajoz show it. Finally Cordoba too, but less clearly.

Here are the values of Herdade dos Lameirões. Same height as Amareleja, 20 km straight to the south.

Herdade dos Lameiroes (agrometeo, measures to WMO standards btw):

0308: 39,9/27,5/13,9//rhmin 17,0//evo 5,3
0408: 39,6/29,9/19,2//rhmin 17,4//evo 5,9
0508: 39,0/29,2/16,9//rhmin 14,6//evo 6,1
0608: 40,3/29,3/15,9//rhmin 18,5//evo 5,9
0708: 40,9/30,7/19,5//rhmin 23,9//evo 6,5
_0808: 34,2/28,5/22,5//rhmin 32,1//evo 3,2_
0908: 40,5/29,5/19,8//rhmin 21,5//evo 5,0

The dip is clear, minimum relative humidity is higher, the minimum temperature is higher and evo is lower. All indications for less irradiation, in essence moist air=clouds/atalntic influence. The wind was 298 degrees BTW. So if it was constant Cordoba is expected to be warmer.  

BTW: current august average in Herdade dos Lameiroes is 38,6 C (till 9-08). Yesterday it was 42,0-42,5 in the whole region. Amareleja, Mertola, Castro Verde and Portel Oriola...For Cordoba it is now 39,1 C. If I add 42,5 C from yesterday to Herdade dos L. it is 39,0 C. Like last month it is pretty close. Amareleja has been somewhat cooler the last days though....

Neverthelles: Corodba has only two days this month of 40+ (just), Portel has about 6 or 7 already, Herdade dos Lameiroes has been close to 40 C as you can see. The heat in Cordoba is more constant.

A peek at Sevilla..38,5 C. Badajoz 38,6, Moron de la Frontera 38,6.. 

Finally: the minimum temperatures. here we see huge differences between the two valleys, that are difficult to explain, but I guess the Portugese part is clearly drier.
Look at this:

Tmin in august thusfar:
Herdade dos Lameiroes: 17,4 C
Badajoz: 20,3 
Cordoba: 22,3
Sevilla: 24,0 C

July average min temp:
Herdade dos L. 16.3 ( that is just 0.2 C warmer than Vlissingen KNMI!!!!!)
Badajoz: 18,6
Moron de la Frontera: 20,3
Cordoba: 20,5
Sevilla: 22,8

Two things: Sevilla is much warmer. Moron is in a similar location, but cooler at day and night. Portuguese inland stations are so much colder! Herdade dos Lameiroes is not the exception, but I'll stop adding data now.

It seems that the Guadiana valley (well, they are all a bit above the valley) is so much colder in summer at night. We have a big amplitude there!



> Now regarding Athens.The observatory station is 7km away from the sea in the most prominent point of Athens historic centre ,the hill of Nymphs(well known in Ancient Greek history).It is the oldest station in the Balkan Peninsula with a recorded history of 180 years.
> 
> Now the unique phainomenon with Athens is that it presents consistently a negative UHI during daytime due to multiple factors such as this extreme complexity of morphology(only Los Angeles resembles the Athens basin) ,proximity to the sea ,altitude and off course our famous Greek Meltemi winds!!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have to say that one day in october does not satisfy me at all. First of all: urban heat isles are much more prominent near the longest day.
Funny: inmy book about the Portugese climate they do exaclty the same. They show a infrared picture of Spain and Portugal on a day in the summer of and show the station data. The station data shows Cordoba to be warmer, the infrared is clearly warmer and larger in the Guadiana valley but it just does not cover a single station. Is this proof? Not to me.
In the summer and not in winter, spring or fall...But I'll read the study.

Are these data from Eleftherios Venizelos airport? If not, seems easier than deducing all kind of things form a city center. 

I have to say that Athens is very interesting. Never thought of that, but it is!


----------



## mesogeiakos (11 Ago 2010 às 22:47)

Well the distinction is between Europe and Asia and not Greece and Turkey.That is clear!I did not refer to any politics.Greece is to be included in European climatology and comparisons and Turkey in Asia respectively.

Now in terms of Amareleja area well that seems suprizing.I mean is it the proximity to the Atlantic that might play a role in the mins?I am totally clueless for the mins in Portugal.

Regarding the articles.I think you missed the basic point.The first article was indicative only and off course can not be representative of the whole of Athens and especially regarding the Observatory station..

Now I think you got a little confused with what the Athens basin actually is(trust me most people non familiar with Athens are constantly confused.)..What does El.Venizelos airport has to do with the Athens basin ? 


The second study focuses on a 100 year study of the *National Observatory station* means  which is located at an altitude of 110m in the most prominent hills of Athens.Have you seen pics of the Acropolis?Well at this altitude is also the station.

The Athens basin is a basin that is surrounded by five huge mountains.Imittos,Penteli,Parnitha,Aigaleo and Kitheron and it's extention is the well known Thriasion plain were Elefsina is...Elefsina has one of the most puzzling climatologies in Europe!For example it is the only coastal area in Europe with an average max of 33.0 in July.We are talking proper sea here!On top of that it has the highest frequency of temps over 45.0C in Greece with 9 times having *officially *recorded temps over 45.0C the past 30 years.What about Seville and Cordoba?I think even for them it is difficult to compete with the extreme dynamic of *a coastal area of Athens*. I am talking about the extreme and not the usual dynamic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleusina#European_Temperature_Record_and_summer_climate

To help you understand a little better the Athens basin ,here is an extract of the second paper. Can you see how difficult it is to actually estimate UHI in Athens?







And here is the long term analysis of the annual means for the Observatory station!





Can you see how brutal the negative UHI during the day is for Athens Observatory station??While the night one is apparent the daytime is so strong that it pushes the means down to 1860 period!






I hope I have helped you to understand how strange is Athens....And yes I know that most people in Europe have no idea about this


----------



## Zerrui (11 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

belem disse:


> São regiões com microclimas bem distintos:
> Terra Fria- Zonas altas e planálticas, expostas aos ventos de Nordeste e
> 
> Olá Belém:
> ...


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

I feel a big argument coming up here....

First, you seem to jump to conclusions. 

1) we see a negative heatisle effect?


Let me explain what happened there. First years: much lower min and higher max. With a city becoming bigger, both go up. If you shelter your themrometer much better than in those days, the extremes become smaller.
This thermometer there was simple prone to radiation influences. This results in cooler nights (warmth loss by radiation on the thermometer, easy to do so yourself at clear nights) and much warmer daytime temperatures. This was rather common those days.
Example: all record for Spain and Portugal from those days or not recognised anymore. 50,5 C in OS Riodades Portugal and 50,0 C in Seville, in 1876 (or so).
And we see this also in the average data. BAdajoz Instituto, INM (AEMET) station. Look at the july max average (record) of 2006: 36,7. In Instituto it was...42,7 C. That is the average maximum of july 1866....and in august 1864 it was 41,0 C! May be in Badajoz they have such an effect also and may be all over Spain and Portugal back then. But I don't think so. Do you?

Then we go further and we see a fall till 1920 or so, than a rise to 1940 maintaining this value till 1960 and than a fall.

How can that be. I expect that this observatory has had a detectable human influence all the time. If you start in a city with 50000 people in the centre, with trees like there, you already have a huge influence. The city heatisle effect will not get much bigger. It is very detectable when a rural place becomes suburban and then urban. So at that place, you will not detect to much urban heath warming augmentation.

Why did it cool from 1960-1982. It would have been nice if the authors took the effort too look at other stations in Greece that have had no urban influence and look at the trends. Anyway: this trend reflects the worldwide trend reasonably well. A factor for the cooling might be SO2 emissions strongly becoming a factor because of increased population ANd factories AND cars. This causes a cooling and is most evident where it is emitted. That is why it is so difficult to calculate SO2 effects in global climate models. It is not wellmixed, like CO2. Surely in a area like Athens this effect may havecaused the cooling. And from 1975 or so we see a rise, which is exactly what we saw worldwide. A sharp jump in 1976 that has continued. 

The SO2 effect is to reflect incoming sunlight, because smog fog lingers longer and thus an effect on the maximumtemperatures is to be expected. BEsides: we still do not know how the temperatures in other parts of Greece behaved. Did they show the same trends or did they differ. By constantly measuring in an areaa largerly influenced by humans you cannot deduce this.

It is very clear to me that minimumtemperatures and average temperatures are much higher than they would be if this place would have been rural. Authors are clear about it to. Your record mean average is therefor affected and cannot be compared with values in rural station in your country or elsewhere in the mediterranean. 
In this city, a negative heatisles effect would have caused a constant drop in temperatures. We do not see that, we see a rise fall and rise. The heatisle effect has always been there, has likely/possibly been masked by SO2 effects from 1950-1990. After that, the air has become cleaner and worldwide influences are affecting Greece too. The temperatures will rise.

Anyway: no station in that valley can now becompared to rural station. It is too warm because of the heatisle.







mesogeiakos disse:


> Well the distinction is between Europe and Asia and not Greece and Turkey.That is clear!I did not refer to any politics.Greece is to be included in European climatology and comparisons and Turkey in Asia respectively.
> 
> Now in terms of Amareleja area well that seems suprizing.I mean is it the proximity to the Atlantic that might play a role in the mins?I am totally clueless for the mins in Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 00:05)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Now in terms of Amareleja area well that seems suprizing.I mean is it the proximity to the Atlantic that might play a role in the mins?I am totally clueless for the mins in Portugal.



No caso da Amareleja está mais relacionado com as inversões térmicas.
Um local do interior,que já não tem esta característica tão marcada, é por exemplo Zebreira.
Na costa ocidental, sim, o Atlântico pode influenciar sobretudo, quando sopra a nortada, normalmente devido a um centro de baixas pressões formado no interior de Portugal e Espanha ( devido ao forte aquecimento do ar) e um anticiclone nos Açores, fazendo com o que a massa de ar na sua deslocação do centro de altas pressões para o de baixas pressões, crie algum vento, sobretudo durante a tarde, na costa ocidental. Este processo provoca o fenómeno de «uppwelling», fazendo com que águas mais profundas e frias do mar aflorem à superfície,  fornecendo ao mar uma dose extra de nutrientes e biodiversidade.
O vento ao embater nestas águas, refresca a atmosfera nocturna na costa ocidental.
Mas há excepções, como por exemplo em algumas fases do verão, em que o fluxo de ar vem do interior da P. Ibérica ou do Norte de África, trazendo algum calor durante a noite, mesmo na costa ocidental.


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well the distinction is between Europe and Asia and not Greece and Turkey.That is clear!I did not refer to any politics.Greece is to be included in European climatology and comparisons and Turkey in Asia respectively.
> 
> Now in terms of Amareleja area well that seems suprizing.I mean is it the proximity to the Atlantic that might play a role in the mins?I am totally clueless for the mins in Portugal.
> 
> ...



About elefsis and 45+ days. I t could be exceptional. I know that Amareleja had 17 days in a row of 40+ in 2003. And the average was 43,0 C over that period (last one with a very slight reservation, could be 42,5-43,2). Cordoba did not reach that value. So the extremes are not necessarily indicative for the hottest placeon average.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 00:17)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Belém:
> O ditado "de Espanha, nem bom vento nem bom casamento" é anterior a Espanha. Uma pesquisa do Dr. Costa Alves situa-o no tempo do Condado Portucalense, com o casamento que a História de Portugal menciona e... com ventos de Leão! No inverno, a circulação atmosférica à superfície traz ar muito frio quando o céu está limpo e o ar vem de norte ou nordeste. No verão, se o ar não é amenizado por uma passagem atlântica, vindo das mesmas paragens, é aquecido enquanto passa lentamente sobre o chão que o Sol aquece e chega tórrido. Cinquenta graus Celsius? Temperatura de quê? Temos de ter a certeza de que é mesmo da massa de ar que está na região global. Só então poderemos compará-los com Porto, Aveiro, etc. Os termómetros de uma rede de observação têm forçosamente de estar colocados em condições semelhantes: abrigo, distância ao solo, características do solo, técnicas de manuseio, horário de leitura, forma de arredondamento... O caso do ovo estrelado é clássico, pois fica cozido no carril do combóio e não coze na travessa de madeira ali ao lado... E uma alfaia agrícola ao relento, antes de o sol nascer, tem iguais temperaturas na parte metálica e na parte de madeira! Este equilíbrio de calor armazenado é fundamental para não se confundir a temperatura do ar num recanto de uma cidade com a temperatura do ar que possa representar a cidade. Cinquenta graus Celsius, por que não? Mas é melhor sair desse local e procurar outro ali perto onde esteja mais fresco, não fazer esforços físicos e beber água, muita água. Nos EUA, onde aplicam a estatística a muitos dados, sabe-se que há muitas mortes na altura dos nevões frios porque... os automóveis ficam atolados e os automobilistas sofrem ataques cardíacos enquanto os empurram!
> Zerrui



Esse vento  de nordeste ( frio ou quente) sopra sobretudo nos planaltos, em terras mais baixas, certamente tem menos efeito.
O meu objectivo é simples: localizar algumas das zonas mais quentes e fazer registos fiáveis.
Obrigado pela opinião.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 00:50)

J.S. disse:


> About elefsis and 45+ days. I t could be exceptional. I know that Amareleja had 17 days in a row of 40+ in 2003. And the average was 43,0 C over that period (last one with a very slight reservation, could be 42,5-43,2). Cordoba did not reach that value. So the extremes are not necessarily indicative for the hottest placeon average.



yes that is why I drew a line on the 45.0C + days only.I am not sure what is the values for Spain,Portugal or Italy but it seems very difficult to have cities with officially over 45.0C at least 9 times in their history for one 30year time series.

The only exception off course might be Murcia plains and basin.It has the strongest extreme dynamic of Spain regarding the frequency of extreme maxes over 43.0C. Gualdaquivir can not simply compete with the Murciano!

Besides I am not interested in the maxes only.I am mainly interested in pinpointing Europe's warmest area in the summer scientifically.This entails mean temperature calculation and with 99% probability this is Attica in Greece.

Regarding the rest of your argument:We are simply talking of the Athens basin.Next to zero area in the world has this geomoprhology!So I believe the article is pretty clear unless off course you have another academic publication for the case of the Athens Observatory case.

I think the article is clear that the UHI in Athens does not touch the means from the period 1860...Wont you agree?

EDIT:And here is the extract that specifies it






So in case I jump to a conclusion of negative UHI then how is this explained?Since we only know of night time UHI in Athens


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 00:58)

> Anyway: no station in that valley can now becompared to rural station. It is too warm because of the heatisle.



And how is that academically safe to assume for the case of The Observatory station?As you see I have given clear academic evidence of this.Do you have something about this station that I wouldnt know about?  

And here is a view of the hill.Look how the observatory overlooks the whole city.So how easily can the UHI affect an area as such and in this altitude?


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2010 às 01:01)

Isn't widely known, but Amareleja had a 46.5ºC many years ago, at 24 July 1995


I also do not believe that Amareleja is the hottest spot in Portugal, IMHO, that spot is somewhere between Barrancos and Moura, probably in the Ardila River. But I also believe that either in Spain or Greece, probably there are also exceptional sites as well, and this discussion is just endless flaming war without having concrete data evidence from specific places.

And with all respect for everyone opinions, even though the Douro valley is exceptional hot on some places, so hot that most people would never realize, IMHO I think it plays in an different B league.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 01:26)

Vince disse:


> Isn't widely known, but Amareleja had a 46.5ºC many years ago, at 24 July 1995
> 
> 
> I also do not believe that Amareleja is the hottest spot in Portugal, IMHO, that spot is somewhere between Barrancos and Moura, probably in the Ardila River. But I also believe that either in Spain or Greece, probably there are also exceptional sites as well, and this discussion is just endless flaming war without having concrete data evidence from specific places.
> ...



But what do you mean hottest?Is it in terms of maximums?Bsc ok in terms of maximums what is the use anyway?

Wouldnt it be more scientifically appropriate to find the area in Portugal that has the highest *summer mean temperature?*....By the looks of it the minimums in Guidiana are distasterous....Maybe if we go more to the south towards Faro BUT in an area that is much less affected by the sea breeze?Is it possible we will find there the actual hottest part of Portugal in summer long means?


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2010 às 01:56)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Wouldnt it be more scientifically appropriate to find the area in Portugal that has the highest *summer mean temperature?*....By the looks of it the minimums in Guidiana are distasterous....Maybe if we go more to the south towards Faro BUT in an area that is much less affected by the sea breeze?Is it possible we will find there the actual hottest part of Portugal in summer long means?



Statistical averages are the most important thing, of course, but giving too much importance to extremes, or simply ignore the same extremes is an equal error, can lead to major disasters on climate analysis. Sometimes, either Portugal, Spain, Italy or Greece has extremes that can never be dropped from scientific point of view. 

I noticed that this discussion focuses much on means, but averages can in certain circumstances camouflage important things, sometimes can even hide catastrophic things. For example, I can make an average of Portugal seismicity and that seismic analysis completely hide the largest earthquake ever in Europe who was in Portugal (1755). As this topic's about the hottest spots in Portugal, in weather/climate issues, what most affect people's daily routine are not averages, but extremes/statistical outliers.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 02:02)

> Example: all record for Spain and Portugal from those days or not recognised anymore. 50,5 C in OS Riodades Portugal and 50,0 C in Seville, in 1876 (or so).
> And we see this also in the average data. BAdajoz Instituto, INM (AEMET) station. Look at the july max average (record) of 2006: 36,7. In Instituto it was...42,7 C. That is the average maximum of july 1866....and in august 1864 it was 41,0 C! May be in Badajoz they have such an effect also and may be all over Spain and Portugal back then. But I don't think so. Do you?





Sorry I forgot to answer to this.Well is the radiation influences that make those records invalid?How is this non validity linked to the UHI?

For example look what AEMET says officially of the non-validity of the records.It refers strictly to the standards under which those temps were recorded!!

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 04:26)

Vince disse:


> Statistical averages are the most important thing, of course, but giving too much importance to extremes, or simply ignore the same extremes is an equal error, can lead to major disasters on climate analysis. Sometimes, either Portugal, Spain, Italy or Greece has extremes that can never be dropped from scientific point of view.
> 
> I noticed that this discussion focuses much on means, but averages can in certain circumstances camouflage important things, sometimes can even hide catastrophic things. For example, I can make an average of Portugal seismicity and that seismic analysis completely hide the largest earthquake ever in Europe who was in Portugal (1755). As this topic's about the hottest spots in Portugal, in weather/climate issues, what most affect people's daily routine are not averages, but extremes/statistical outliers.



Yes indeed it terms of what practically affects people no one can deny that the extremes are number one.

However an analysis of means give a better _*average *_ prespective in the long run.No one deny the extremeties...but those will always exist (wont they?)

For example the extremities can also hide other important facts.How many people in Europe know that the Attica peninsula in Greece is actually the warmest area on average in the whole continent during the summer?I bet very few...But you know what?This affects the everyday life of 5 million people who live in the Attica peninsula.Imagine the costs in economy and the enviromental damage done just by trying to keep cool 5 million people with their airconditions on day and night!Isnt that important?

If Portugal had a very big city (let say hypothetically Lisbon) with the highest mean summer temps and with tropical nights for 3 months non-stop,wouldnt that affect Portugal,it's economy and life of the people?

Anyhow here is an interesting topic in a UK forum that I also participate (I live in London btw and now in Greece for work related issues)which goes to show how the means actually have great gravity...at least for us here in Athens

*It's a daily comparison of the means of the warmest areas of Europe that we know of during the summer : Andalucia and Attica*

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=81&posts=96


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2010 às 10:12)

Greetings:

First of all sorry for any language mistake... I’ve to practice my English a little more 

Let me say that all points of view posted here are interesting, but I think, as in other related topics on this forum, some communication problems are occurring. In fact some of the users are arguing on similar, but not coincident subjects.

Regarding to the initial idea, I think Belem created this topic to talk about maximum temperature on several spots in Portugal, with the pertinent question of the almost mythic barrier of 50ºC… Yes, the average values question is pertinent on climatology and must be discussed, but I think Belem goal with this topic is more related to extreme conditions and maximum temperature in summer months. And I think that is an interesting subject too. 

However we all know… Finding those hotspots, and do regular and reliable measures along time is quite a titanic goal to achieve. But is a fascinate challenge!


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 13:48)

A estação agrometeorológica do Caia ( perto de Elvas) também tem apresentado valores altos:

http://www.cotr.pt/ema.asp?id=1003

Aqui temos uma média de 30,1ºc.

Em relação aos locais mais quentes de Portugal, não se sabe ao certo que valores fazem por lá, pois por variadas razões em Portugal estas zonas nunca foram muito habitadas. Assim, as estações existentes dão uma falsa sensação da realidade.
São vastas e variadas as regiões ainda sem estações meteorológicas.
Já em outros países europeus, parece existir uma cobertura muito maior dessas zonas.




mesogeiakos disse:


> But what do you mean hottest?Is it in terms of maximums?Bsc ok in terms of maximums what is the use anyway?
> 
> Wouldnt it be more scientifically appropriate to find the area in Portugal that has the highest *summer mean temperature?*....By the looks of it the minimums in Guidiana are distasterous....Maybe if we go more to the south towards Faro BUT in an area that is much less affected by the sea breeze?Is it possible we will find there the actual hottest part of Portugal in summer long means?



Infelizmente não temos dados das mínimas perto do Guadiana, por isso é impossível inferir algo a partir daí, apenas se pode teorizar. Contudo temos dados de uma ou outra localidade da Bacia, mas isso já é algo diferente, climaticamente.
As temperaturas mínimas, é algo que depende muito do local.
Já estive em locais com mínimas de 18ºc ( com inversões térmicas) e bastava andar um pouco e apanhar mínimas muito mais altas.
No centro do país, nos vales e encostas sobranceiras ao Tejo Interior, é possível que as mínimas sejam mais altas que o normal, assim como em algumas regiões do Douro, conjugando  temperaturas máximas muito elevadas, com mínimas algo altas.
Mas é isso que é interessante estudar/compreender para depois instalar estações meteorológicas.
No interior do Algarve, já observei temperaturas mínimas altas em alguns locais, de facto, mas isso só seria certo com uma maior cobertura meteorológica.

Sanlucar de Guadiana, Espanha a apenas 500 metros do porto de Alcoutim, Portugal ( à mesma altitude sensivelmente), do outro lado do rio:

SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA. 37º28'N. 30 metros de altitud.

Temperaturas: 1967-1987 (21 años).



En.............11'1............74
Fb.............12'1............64
Mr.............14'0............43
Ab.............16'6............35
My.............19'5............23
Jn..............24'4............17
Jl...............27'4.............1
Ag.............27'9.............3
Sp.............25'5.............19
Oc.............20'3.............68
Nv.............15'3.............79
Dc.............11'2.............67

Año...........18'8ºC.........492 mm.


Sei que 21 anos ainda não constituem média climatológica embora já sejam um indício interessante.
Esta zona de Alcoutim, contudo, não me parece que seja a zona mais quente do Vale do Guadiana, em Portugal.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 16:03)

Belem Thanks!Very interesting data...21 year is good indication however still the 30 years will give some guarantee.So let's say at face value Guadiana area is the warmest area of Portugal on average during the summer


Here are the data for Athens 1971-2000 for June,July and August

June: 25.5
July:28.0
August:27.7


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 18:07)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Belem Thanks!Very interesting data...21 year is good indication however still the 30 years will give some guarantee.So let's say at face value Guadiana area is the warmest area of Portugal on average during the summer
> 
> 
> Here are the data for Athens 1971-2000 for June,July and August
> ...



A região de Alcoutim é quente, mas não me parece nada que seja a zona mais quente no verão do vale do Guadiana e claro de Portugal.
Dados de 1971-2000 não tenho e estes já foi uma sorte encontrá-los ( Obrigado, Duero).
Obrigado pelos dados de Atenas. 
Agora uma pergunta a quem saiba: as médias da Amareleja são referentes a que série climática?


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 18:57)

belem disse:


> A região de Alcoutim é quente, mas não me parece nada que seja a zona mais quente no verão do vale do Guadiana e claro de Portugal.
> Dados de 1971-2000 não tenho e estes já foi uma sorte encontrá-los ( Obrigado, Duero).
> Obrigado pelos dados de Atenas.
> Agora uma pergunta a quem saiba: as médias da Amareleja são referentes a que série climática?



Hmm...actually I dont rember exactly the time series.I have seen some data posted in the UK forum above.The only thing I rember was that Amareleja in mean and tmax was cooler compared to Seville


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 19:12)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Hmm...actually I dont rember exactly the time series.I have seen some data posted in the UK forum above.The only thing I rember was that Amareleja in mean and tmax was cooler compared to Seville



Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

Vale do Tejo


[IMG=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8431/imagemgoogleearthcu9.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


[IMG=http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/2562/imagemgoogleearthzv0.jpg][/IMG]


Aspecto da zona de Cerejais.

Árida, baixa, longe do mar e abrigada por montanhas.


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2010 às 21:22)

mesogeiakos disse:


> But what do you mean hottest?Is it in terms of maximums?Bsc ok in terms of maximums what is the use anyway?
> 
> Wouldnt it be more scientifically appropriate to find the area in Portugal that has the highest *summer mean temperature?*....By the looks of it the minimums in Guidiana are distasterous....Maybe if we go more to the south towards Faro BUT in an area that is much less affected by the sea breeze?Is it possible we will find there the actual hottest part of Portugal in summer long means?



I wonder if science knows something like "better" questions as science knows no better, worse etc when it comes to questions to be answered. These are value judgments never to be proven in itself.
If you want to know which place is the warmest on average based on its maxima, it is as valid as any other question you might want an answer to.

The seabreeze is a major factor, but if it is about average high temperatures I am not so sure. I saw that Pinhão in the Douro valley although it gets to 33,5 C as daytime max (1961-1990) it has an average of 25,8 C. So in this case, it could be any valley if you ask me more inland and in fact I'd say in this case the Douro valley further inland is a good point.

In the Guadiana I saw Moura from 1941-1962 at 26,2 C or so...If so, translated to the warmer 1971-2000 period you may add a bit. I'd say above 27,0 will be very hard. To me, Athens is warmer from that perspective. I have little doubt. With or wihtou heatisles.

And on Athens...my point is that it has always been populated and that the Urban heat isles rises very rapidly once buildings and trees (but buildings more) and asphalt roads enter the scene. Some figures: with 1000 people per square kilometer the rise is 1,4 C compared to rural and when it is 7000 it is only 0,6 C more. 
Athens has always been a city of some size of course, but much smaller as you have shown in the past. I think it is at least likely that the National Observatory station has had a clear influence and so the study, this one, did not detect more.

What is seriously hampering this study in my view is this:
- They show a trend and have zero comparisons with other stations that were rural all the time. You need that to distinguish between climatic trends and human induced heatisle and comparible trends. I didn't see anything of it.

We cannot know what has caused this trend if we do not know everything about these things. 
I also see no explanation as to why the heat isle hasn't kicked in. They look at the trend, compare with other station in the valley and then conclude something.  

Another point is that the site specifications are not according to WMO standards aswell. The park is full with trees, there is in no way an open  space with a at least 200 m radius where there are no trees (and this might as well be 400 metres, look it up). 

In short: this area has human influence written all over it. If you look at WMO guidelines this area is off limits. Really. And just to use a study with no explanation but a lot of assumptions, with no station maintenance records in it (not mentioned) etc you cannot compare this with stations in the country.

Besides: Athens Airport  is a good comparison to get some facts. THis is more rural. It is notin the basin, but the mountains clearly indicate it is sheltered, cut of an on its own. Now I amy be wrong, but why is the minimum tempeture year round 1,6 C higher than that of the airport. They are at the same altitude, yet the airport is cooler all year long and all the time 1,6 C or so. 
I see no explanation that makes any sense this less sheltered airport would be cooler at night, especially in winter. Apart from a city of that size surrounding a small place just 50 m above it, this is another indication that the station is clearly influenced by city.

If not, what is wrong with MArtinez data? In the stations that are weird, they are so because they show exactly this signature.

Anyway: I find the study seriously lacking, it is not peerreviewed it does not provide clear answers.

To me personally I attach no value for Athens when it comes to an intercomparison with rural stations.

Sevilla airport has this signature also with its exceptional warm nights. 24,0 C is the average to this point in august. Looking at agrometeostation data situated at La Rinconada (7 m height) and Tomejil (also about this height)  at 5 and 10 km NNE of the city, we see this. Also added Lora del Rio, same river basin, 47 km ENE from the station, 40m high.

Average min till 11 august 2010: 
La Rinconada 20,2
Tomejil 20,9 
Lora del Rio: 21,4
Sevilla Tablada: 24,0 C

Average max till 11 august 2010:
La Rinconada: 37,9
Tomejil: 38,1
Sevilla Tablada: 38,5
Lora del Rio: 39,0

SW of the city (Aznalcazar, Lebrija) all note minima of 20,0 C or lower and maxima at about 36,0 C.

Agrometeo station data is not ideal and there are some that measure in yards. Although int the field, yards with trees around it have a similar effect on temperatures especially during daytime.
But the trend is very clear: Sevilla airport is warmer than expected. Also the daytime maxima which are still a bit higher than cities 15-20 km more inland. But the nights, as expected from theory even more.  

So how come Guadiana river valley is so cool? Don't know, but things become much smaller if we take Sevilla out of the equation. And we can do so for obvious reasons. For Athens, the same applies. Although I cannot so to what extend.


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2010 às 21:32)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And how is that academically safe to assume for the case of The Observatory station?As you see I have given clear academic evidence of this.Do you have something about this station that I wouldnt know about?
> 
> And here is a view of the hill.Look how the observatory overlooks the whole city.So how easily can the UHI affect an area as such and in this altitude?



Sorry, not to be posted


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 21:50)

J.S. disse:


> I wonder if science knows something like "better" questions as science knows no better, worse etc when it comes to questions to be answered. These are value judgments never to be proven in itself.
> If you want to know which place is the warmest on average based on its maxima, it is as valid as any other question you might want an answer to.
> 
> The seabreeze is a major factor, but if it is about average high temperatures I am not so sure. I saw that Pinhão in the Douro valley although it gets to 33,5 C as daytime max (1961-1990) it has an average of 25,8 C. So in this case, it could be any valley if you ask me more inland and in fact I'd say in this case the Douro valley further inland is a good point.
> ...




Ηmm..I beg to differ.Generally mean temps in my opinion has a certain gravity and while we can not overlook the extremes then for any place in the world the mean is a good indicator of what the climate actually is.

Now regarding Athens.The observatory station is WMO approved.Did you miss that?It's id is 16714 ATHINAI OBSERVATORY.

I did not understand what you meant by ''the study is non WMO standard'' Can you please refer me to the exact paragraph of the WMO guideline?I have the whole 700pages updated version so I will be able to find it immediatelly.

Now what you say about the airport is valid however the study focuses on the basin it self. The new airport started operation in 2001 so we would not have significant data.

Besides did you take a look in this thread here?

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=101&posts=103


What about Elefsina airport,Megara station etc?Do you know that they are consistently warmer on average compared to Seville?Elefsina airport by the sea is around 0.6C warmer on average for the whole summer compared to San Pablo airport


Here is the standing so far for the first 11 days of August 2010


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 22:15)

Não estou ainda muito certo que o Vale do Guadiana seja fresco à noite em toda a parte.
Não há dados de lá excepto um único caso em que apresenta  valores médios altos, numa zona que até nem é conhecida por ser a mais quente.
Sim, o Alto Douro ainda tem um bom potencial. Pinhão, é como que digamos, uma porta de entrada, para zonas ainda bem mais quentes. Cerejais é uma dessas regiões.

Mais imagens, agora com uma região do Alto Douro:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta última é no Vale do Tejo.


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Ηmm..I beg to differ.Generally mean temps in my opinion has a certain gravity and while we can not overlook the extremes then for any place in the world the mean is a good indicator of what the climate actually is.
> 
> Now regarding Athens.The observatory station is WMO approved.Did you miss that?It's id is 16714 ATHINAI OBSERVATORY.
> 
> ...



There is no approval. These are guidelines. You can do whatever you like, there is no sort of commission looking at the site specifically. Would be quite some job. It is up to the metoffices. Therefor, there are so many people accusing scientist that global warming is an artifact of heatisle warming. You can find many stations all over the world in operation, but indeed not recording things properly. Of course this does not deny warming at all, but that is besides the point.

I believe Athens is warmer on average. No problem there. The airport can be compared from 2002-2010 and the difference is consistent. Athens being warmer than inland stations like Trikkala or even Larissa,  while they are (much) further from sea...I don't buy it. And that view is supported by Athens Airport. At least to me. I simply can't see how we are going to deduce allround climate changes and heatisle effects from that study. It is unsure who much the influence will be..

I am not going to argue about it anymore BTW. I have my thoughts about these arguments and why people are arguing that some stations are exceptional etc. Seems like some sort of competition I am not into to that.
I am happy to admit from my Portuguese side that by anyway you look at it, Portugal does not have any station that is the warmest in Europe. Who cares. I am interested in what values are possible in Portugal. I find Amareleja and Moura already astonishingly warm looking at those maxima, so close to such a large ocean and the minima need some explanation too. 

In The Netherlands (KNMI) we do not always measure according to WMO guidelines and it so clearly shows in the record, even without a city in the neighborhood. Especially in high maxima in summer in the case of Arcen.

Like Arcen KNMI, scoring so high all the time in july and august 2003

Look on Google Earth at 51'30'04.89 N and 6'11.38.21 east. Click on the I and wait two seconds or so. But it is in use everstill, look at the KNMI site.

No anemometer....but they measure wind, yes they do. 600 m down the road because it is too sheltered...

I have been a colaborator for the Dutch Society of Climate and Weahter and did the monthly analyses of special weather. I recieved data of 300 stations, which had to be classified into rural, suburban and urban. Any garden in any place was urban. We know the effect. 

I have these guidelines here, for AMATEUR stations:

Rural: circle of 25m radius: nothing above 0,5 m there. 50m radius: nothing that grows above 1,50 m, 100 m radius: no trees, no bushes. 200m radius: woods, no buildings allowed.
Suburban: not allowed to be in a village or city AND 10 m radius only gras or plants no higher than 50 cm. 20 m radius: nothin above 2m. Outisde this radius: distancemust be 5 times the height of the obstacle. 

Of course, the station used a code which indicated this and if the sensors were calibrated or not.

Everything else: urban.

And differences showed up very well in the data handed to me. And I am talking about a comparison of calibrated stations (every single one needed to be placed in a sensorshield). 

I hope you understand that this experience of years dealing with this data and having (had) an urban and rural station makes it pretty hard to believe a city of millions on cramped space has little effect on it and nearby surroundings. But I cannot exclude it, I just don't believe it.

I have more interest in the area (low altitude) near Orchomenos. No stations there I guess? It is pretty much enclosed on al sides, so I'd expect it to become really warm at day. 

The low valleys surrounding Mount Olympus are interesting too, to me at least. To each its own.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

J.S

I am sorry but what arent you bying exactly??? That Athens is the warmest area of Greece compared to Larisa or let alone Trikala? How many times should I stress that the Athens basin has one of the most unique geomoprhologies in the world? Did i put on the extracts for nothing?Ok you dont believe me,ok you dont accept the observatory station,ok do you accept the *Elefsina airport *data then?

The differences between *Elefsina airport *and Larisa airport are simply OVERWHELMING.How exactly arent you bying what I am saying?Do you want the link of the Hellenic National Meteorological Service to see the raw data your self?

It seems odd that you believe your logic instead of Greek who has at hand official data from airport stations (since you want so much to discredit the observatory).

J.S It is simply well known in Greece that Attica is not only the warmest area of Greece in the summer on average but also the warmest in Europe...It is common knowledge here.Speak to any Athenian you want.

Anyhow,do you want the links?

And it is not a competition!who cares.I was trying to communicate a very interesting issue for the majority of not only Portuguese but Europeans....that is pinpointing Europe's warmest area in the summer...


----------



## J.S. (13 Ago 2010 às 01:05)

The study: I have read it.

It says: the heatisle effect is clearly visible there. 2-3 C for the minimum temperature. 

Do you see anything in this study relating warming and subsequent cooling to other factors than those within the city and nearby stations?? Do you think the climate in Athens has been stable all the time? What if the trend was one of cooling between 1950 and 1980 in the whole region (500*500 km for instance). The study doesn't mention that.
It does not mention either that SO2 effects are local and that they tend to cool nearby places. They didn't mention it because at that time it was virtually unknown.

http://www.newscientist.com/article...rate-of-warming.html?feedId=online-news_rss20

Now the amount of SO2 have steadily risen during the century, especially where it emitted (cities with industry and cars) and have dropped sharply in the last decade. This means that, more than on average, in cities the SO2 effect had a cooling effect. SO2, as I said, is not well mixed. CO2 you can measure everywhere and you get about the same result. SO2 has its highest values where it is emitted and as can be read it has  a direct cooling effect by reflecting solar rays.

Just by looking at the temperatures and looking at the behaviour of the temperature and then concluding that daytime max have not gone up because the heatisle effect is cancelled, is therefor not sure to say the least.
The cooling effect does not occur at night as there are no rays to reflect. 
At day, the effect will be bigger. 

The study is just too old. It does also not use any model to substantiate the (wellknown, that is not the point) marine influence in detail. They just say: no rise during 1960-1982: we cannot come up with anything else than a seabreeze so that is probably it. 

Of course the marine influence is bigger in summer, but you cannot say it cancelles the warming. And now, we see a sharp rise in temperatures. Would
they now say that the city effecthas kicked in?

Elefsis is named as suburban and suburban areas are prown to heatisle effects, that is correct.

The study should have done this:

- Get a clear picture of the temperature trends throughout the region (say greece, SOuthern Italy and westenr Turkey) from rural stations.

- Then subtract the trend.

- They also porbably didn't know as well as we do know how the heatisle effec talready kicks in with just a few inhabitants and I mean well below the 50000 thouand mentioned in this study. 

And that is probably it: this station has always been affected by the heatisle effect. 

Now that the air is leaning up in Athens as well, we might see a sharper rise there than elsewhwere if the SO2 story is correct. 

There seems to be some contradiction in their analyses as well if WE look at it.
So the seabreeze is so dominant that it cancelles out the city effect. That is a marine influence. But youy, otoh, show us that just this place is the warmest in Greece. Even places that do not have the sea next to the door. They also indicates that the seainfluence travells well well inland.

How can that be: a seabreeze that does not prevent a city near the coast being cooler during daytime than nearby, inland stations? 

Look at Murcia: is this on average the warmest place in Spain in summer at day. No, not at all. BEcause the seabreeze prevents it. For some reason it doesn't happen in Athens. BEcause, in my conviction, the seabreeze does cancel out a further warming of the heatisle, but not enough. ANd therefor Athens is warmer than Trikkala or other cities. 

That is my honest view. 

Finally talking to people about how wamr it is: heatindices and windchill indicate hwo usefull humans are as themometers....Useless for this kind of influences.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 01:17)

J.S I think we are way off topic but let's see if we can resolve this quickly


Ok fair enough.Is it global warming?is it UHI is it what?Ok i got what you mean!so in order to avoid the ''bias'' of UHI that we speculate there is in Athens I agreed to discredit the Observatory station.Fair enough?

So let's say you are correct partially or even totally. Can you accept the data of a station that is located at an airport 20km away from the city and by the sea and that is completely cut away from the rest of the basin from Aigaleo mountain?

For example you accepted 8 years of El.Venizelos airport which is totally exposed to the meltemi winds in the Mesogheia plain,can you accept 50 years data from Elefsina airport in the Thriaseio plain which is the extention of the Athens basin?

If yes then Athens is the warmest area not only of Greece but Europe in the means during summer.This is what I am trying to explain with or without the Observatory station (that we can speculate it is UHI biased)

Would you now agree with me?And finally care to see the overwhelming difference between Elefsina airport and Larissa airport in the summer means from the Hellenic National Meteorology Service?

*P.S. Btw for the station of the Observatory where does it say that it was 2-3 increase in the minimums?Nowhere!From the data it gives there is an increase of 0.3C against the total record*


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 02:35)

> Elefsis is named as suburban and suburban areas are prown to heatisle effects, that is correct.



Ok, I have just seen this...

So the problem probably is that you have not still understood how extremely unique and complex the Athens basin geomoprhology is.

Elefsina off course would be classed suburban as it became a suburb of Athens by decree in 1972 purely for administrative reasons...However it has nothing to do with the big 5 million city of Athens apart from the fact that geologically the northern crack of Aigaleo mountain renders the Thriasio plain the extention of the Athens basin...

So to help you understand better.Here is a view of Elefsina airport(stop calling it Elefsis-that was the ancient greek name btw)









So, let me quickly explain the picture.

The red line is the Aigaleo mountain completely seperating Elefsina from the 5million people Athens and it stands at *1000meters. *. Can you see from the satelite pic how densly populated Athens is from the other side of the Aigaleo mountain???

The blue line is the northern crack that links Athens basin with the Thriasion plain and renders Elefsina the extention of the Athens basin 

And the black arrow is the position of the Airport.Note that the suburb of Elefsina  has a population of 25.000 people.You also say that _*we know *_that the UHI shows affect with less than 50.000 inhabitants. How do we know it?Any reference that refers to the airports of less than 30.000 population cities and NOT to the urban stations inside those small cities?

Now can you explain to me how and to which extent Elefsina is affected by the Athens UHI?? Btw Elefsina is 20km to the west of Athens  and as you can see it is by the sea.

Now some interesting facts.

1.Larisa airport that is totally blocked from Olympus Mountain from the sea breeze has a record temp of 45.4C ...It has recorded over 45.0C ....well twice...in the last 45 years.

2.Elefsina airport has a record temp of 48.0C which is off course the European temperature record.It has recorded over 45.0C 9 times the last 30 years and is Greece's top spot in terms of 45.0+ temperatures..

For example look at yesterday.
Elefsina AP 37.6
Larissa AP 36.8

Elefsina recorded Greece's second highest temp for yesterday

Can you please explain this to me now?

*Btw Elefsina is one of the 5 coastal areas in the world to have registered 48.0C or above!Now guess where the other coastal areas with these temps are?*


----------



## J.S. (13 Ago 2010 às 12:02)

Oke, first here is a study (one of several) where you see a very rapid increase when the population of an area starts to grow.

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/03/03/spencer-using-hourly-surface-dat-to-gauge-uhi-by-population-density/

I have gome through google maps meticiously of that area already at the start of the discussion. I always do that to get a reasonable impression of how the area looks like, most of all altitude and proximaty to the sea.
Would you mind showing how the situation is west of the airport. I already know: it directly borders to the city/sunurbs of Elefsis. What would happen if the wind blows from the east btw? A 5 million people city and its warming have no influence? Winds from the west and north....: the town of Elefsis/ina is right there..

What would be nice is the number of days with certain temperatures per decade and see if we can see a rise in the number of certain days and then still look at the regional trend of rural stations. The minimum temperatures would be interesting also.

The complexity of this area which you repeatedly bring up is so difficult to deduce and is not supported by the study at all, other than they say that human factors play a clear influence in the complexity. To deduce this effect you must have a sort of zero state in which the area was not pupulated at all (rural) and then see what happens when it becomes a 5 million people city.

That has not happened. So you must model the basin, especially winddirection and speed at every minute of the day. When does the seabreeze kick in for instance, what temperatures are reached. How is this different form Athens AP? Etcetcetc. In essence: be much more thorough and come up with something statisically significant. Not: we see a trend that says a, we see B, so the answer is C...

Factor in SO2 effects. These effects are biggest a bit downstream (wind) of where it is emitted. I guess there is not too much downstream wind in that basin, but a model could give us (in theory) a good impression. But the SO2 effect build up from 1940-1990 has to be factored in.
And all the other factors mentioned.

Elefsis is suburban because it is suburban. I have seen the map. Athens AP is not suburban. Despite its influence of the sea and the wind, it has cooler daytime and nighttime temperatures allround. Winds tend to ease extrema because of mixing of air and the lack of a stable aircolumn letting the site radiate freely into the atmosfere at night ot build up heath at day. So at first glance, this seems an odd explanation.

Athens just behave like any other heatisle big city. The affect indeed may be cancelled out by a seabreeze the effect may be cancelled out to some extend. In winter, there are no seabreezes to speak of other than directions coming from sea in the general flow pattern of the day. So why is Athens Observatory always warmer than Athens AP day and night?

Saying "it is complex " is not an answer. It is the beginning of a question.  Which is: in which way does this complex situation explain what we see. Etc.

The Elefsina airport values of 9 times 45.0 C over the last 30 years mean little in the case of a city building up around it. 

As the seabreeze, in the study, cancelles out the heatisle effect on one hand where is that seabreeze with 45+ temperatures in the case of Elefsis???? So the seabreeze does not even kick in (not in time), despite a very large difference between sea and land. The seabreeze clearly is not a constant factor....

In short:

- In this study many things are not explained but they are said as answer where there is no tested answer available?
- How is the trend throughout Greece, western Turkey and Macedonia for instance?
- How does SO2 effect the temperatures over the city (especially daytime!)
- Where is a model that shows us the flowpatterns etc over the city on a day to day basis over a year or so?

Another contradiction:
1) The situation is very complex.
2) The calculations do not address any of this complexity. It rather does a simple deduction leaving out critical factors.

The "complexity" is offered as an explanation in itself. It needs to be explained and quantified in term of temperature effects in the end!

Is Athens the warmest place on average in Europe when it comes to averages and minima. I still say that it could very well be. This because of the very warm sea next to it. All other places are: more to the north (italy for instance) and/or less continental (Italy for instance ;-)) and much more influenced to the west by the Atlantic (Iberia).




mesogeiakos disse:


> Ok, I have just seen this...
> 
> So the problem probably is that you have not still understood how extremely unique and complex the Athens basin geomoprhology is.
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 16:17)

Again we are going in circles JS
This is a generic study and has nothing to do with Athens basin.
If we are to study the basin of Athens we need to be extra carefull with the unique geomorphology.

So can you be more specific as to how the airport of a 25.000 suburb of Athens blocked totally by the rest of the city can reach these extremes values?Not only in terms of maximums but in means.

It seems that you oversimplify while the study at the National Technical University of Athens seems not to share your ideas about the unique case of Elefsina



http://www.eib.org/attachments/pipeline/20090584_eia_el.pdf


Anyway to make a long story short dont bust yourself over it.In Greece we have discussed the Thriasion plain to DEATH.Still not many conclusions.Here you can find our long thread on the Elefsina case with experts from all over Greece contributing what they know (btw Elefsina has been discussed to death in other countries such as Spain,UK,etc)

http://forum.snowreport.gr/forum_posts.asp?TID=23914&PN=14

And here is what the wikipedia extract says
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleusina#European_Temperature_Record_and_summer_climate



> European Temperature Record and summer climate
> According to the World Meteorological Organisation Elefsina is one of the two Athenian suburbs (the other one is Tatoi) with the highest ever officially recorded temperature in Europe of 48.0 °C (118.4 °F) on 10 July 1977.[3]
> 
> Elefsina is well known for it's intense summer heat and has been described as Europe's warmest coastal area in the summer. It has an average maximum July temperature of 33.0°C (1958-2001 HNMS)[4] and has been Greece's warmest area in terms of systematically achieving temperatures over 45.0°C in modern Greek meteorology (9 times between 1973–2007)[5] .
> ...



*Btw please do me a favour re-read my post Elefsina is cut away from the rest of Athens by a huge 1000metres mountain.Suburban or not means ZERO for the case of Elefsina.Come on now.*

Elefsina AP today 38.4
Larissa AP today 36.0
*
Can you provide academic evidence that the airport of a 25.000 city can be affected by the UHI?*

Btw here is the standing between Attica and Andalusia 12 days in August so far.What about Megara as well?Is it also affected by UHI of Athens at 40km to the west?Or is it that the Attica peninsula has a unique summer dynamic due to it's position in the Aegean and it's geomorphology?You know that all the record  high temps in Greece have been recorded only in one area,right?:This is *Attica*

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=101&posts=116






Note that the 48.7 in Tatoi AP was rounded down two years later to 48.0C by the greek authorities.You do remember that in the paper Tatoi was classed as rural right?
http://www.e-kairos.gr/resultsmax.php


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2010 às 19:25)

Peixes protegidos morrem no Alqueva devido ao calor


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1451097

Interessante o facto de serem peixes do mesmo género ( Alosa).
Tendo em conta que a sua época de reprodução é na primavera, penso que está fora de questão ser uma situação normal do seu ciclo de vida ( morte após o ciclo reprodutivo).

No Rio Ardila também houve uma mortandade, mas esta ainda está a ser investigada.
Estas mortandades não me são muito estranhas, pois são praticamente anuais, em zonas particularmente secas e quentes.
Há cursos de água que nem chegam ao seu destino, desaparecendo nas areias dos seus leitos ressequidos.


----------



## J.S. (13 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

We run in circles partly because you do not provide answers to questions I raise. So I repeat them, because I want answers and I want them from you because you are the one who knows there is no heatisle effect to speak of.

And that is what is your modus operanti and why I stop right here. I was looking for the exact situation of Elfsina weatherstation in google. Did find a pciture..on a forum....and there you were discussing or over 120 forum pages, in Italian this time (which I can read quite well) and bumped into the exact same answers I gave you and questions asked by others, similar if not a copy of my questions.

All things we have discussed here were discussied there: Elfesina being heavily influenced by buildings and cities (look on the google maps yourself, the houses are directly bordering the airport and it is ecnlosed.
Athens being clearly a subject to the heatisle effect with Nea filadelfia and the observatory in the middel of large city, the fact that they do not measure according to WMO guidelines exactly what I tld you and the reason why they do appear on the WMO charts (the local metoffice decides, like I told you). People saying that if you put a station in the middel of Sevilla, you be sure to measure higher temeratures too. Etc.

You seem to be on some sort of crusade telling the southern european metsociety how extraordinary Athens is, how other cities can not _*compete*_ (is this a competion)? ANd how some magazine rated Atens as one of the ten hottest cities in the word....Wow..

I'll read that thread on that forum instead if I want to know about your thoughts and that of thers, saves me a lot of time.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

J.S. disse:


> We run in circles partly because you do not provide answers to questions I raise. So I repeat them, because I want answers and I want them from you because you are the one who knows there is no heatisle effect to speak of.
> 
> And that is what is your modus operanti and why I stop right here. I was looking for the exact situation of Elfsina weatherstation in google. Did find a pciture..on a forum....and there you were discussing or over 120 forum pages, in Italian this time (which I can read quite well) and bumped into the exact same answers I gave you and questions asked by others, similar if not a copy of my questions.
> 
> ...



And how exactly is my presence in other forums is relevant to the pertinent fact that Athens is the warmest city of Europe on average?How does it descridit exactly what I say ?

Since you read the other forums then probably you did not read my answers ,did you?

*1.Seville's warmest davis station in the centre recorded a 29.3 while San pablo crashed last July is mean record with 30.3

2.Athens's centre warmest davis station recorded 29.5 mean while Athens was far off its official mean temp record in 2010.Did you miss those answers?*


Now regarding Elefsina.How is Elefsina heavily populated!Elefsina is 25.000 people hello!!

Did you miss my comparison with Tablada airport and Elefsina airport?Since  according to you as ''suburban'' would be similar. Did you see that Elefsina in the sea is far warmer on average compared to ''suburban'' Seville?Can you give us the picture of Elefsina airport please?

Lastly since you cannot accept that Larisa is cooler compared to Elefsina then you would also need to deduct the hypothetical Larisa airport UHI...unless it is not convinient for your hypothesis to say Larisa has a UHI....Well Larisa is more than 100.000 inhabitants so according to you it will have a super UHI effect.Care to see on pic where Larisa is situated?Or Tablada for this matter?

Now to our main issue.Can you provide us please one of a picture that shows that Elefsina which is 25.000 people is heavily populated and then can you provide us with an academic reference that describes the exact UHI effect of a city of 25.000,then similarly for Tablada size and Larisa,then deduct the exact UHI and let's us know what is your estimate?

Btw the article of what a newspaper said was simply indicative!How does this again discredits what I say?Isnt true that Elefsina airport has the highest summer means of ANY city in Europe?

*Also,Nea Filadelfia does not appear where??Hello it's WMO id is 16701!!!Where are the WMO charts?In the WMO page ONLY NEA FILADELFEIA FOR ATHENS IS THERE AS REPRESENTATIVE!!WHERE DID THAT COME FROM!!*

http://worldweather.wmo.int/063/c00177.htm

Anyhow we are off topic!Could please answer my questions on Elefsina airport at least academically?


----------



## Costa (13 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

How about this 



> # Portugal, July 6, 1949: A heat burst reportedly drove the air temperature from 38 °C (100.4 °F) to 70 °C (158.0 °F) two minutes later
> 
> _Freaks of the Storm, Randy Cerveny 2006_


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2010 às 23:32)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Ηmm..I beg to differ.Generally mean temps in my opinion has a certain gravity and while we can not overlook the extremes then for any place in the world the mean is a good indicator of what the climate actually is.
> 
> Now regarding Athens.The observatory station is WMO approved.Did you miss that?It's id is 16714 ATHINAI OBSERVATORY.
> 
> ...




Mesogeiakos, tem dados sobre as médias oficiais de verão de Córdoba, Sevilha e Andujar? Se der para complementar a informação com dados de diferentes localidades de ambas as cidades ( zonas suburbanas) seria excelente.


PS: Se quiser eu posso falar inglês, no caso de utilizar o «google translator» e as traduções de português para inglês saírem estranhas.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Ago 2010 às 23:53)

belem disse:


> Mesogeiakos, tem dados sobre as médias oficiais de verão de Córdoba, Sevilha e Andujar? Se der para complementar a informação com dados de diferentes localidades de ambas as cidades ( zonas suburbanas) seria excelente.
> 
> 
> PS: Se quiser eu posso falar inglês, no caso de utilizar o «google translator» e as traduções de português para inglês saírem estranhas.



It's ok I can manage (i think)

Yes those are the official values of the 6 locations between Attica and Seville from AEMET and HNMS .Also Andujar is an urban AEMET station.Megara is a rural station! Elefsina and Cordoba and Seville are all airport stations and the Observatory is a station on a hill


----------



## J.S. (14 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

Update on the current heat, some known warm places:

Tmediadasmaximas de 1 ate 12 de agosto:
Ecija/ES (agrometeo): 39,8 C
Herdade dos Lameirões/PT (Moura/agroclima): 39,0 
Lora del Rio/ES: 39,0 C
Cordoba Aeropuerto: 38,9 C
Badajoz Talavera: 38,2 C
Sevilla: 38,2 C

Lamento, mas não tenho dados de Amareleja mas pesno que esta um bocadinho mais baixo do que Herdade dos Lameirões. Outras estações da rede do COTR estão entre 38,0 e 38,5 C (Elvas, Serpa, Redondo).

Muito calor, acho eu. Mas 50 C....este ano não...


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Ago 2010 às 00:34)

J.S. disse:


> Update on the current heat, some known warm places:
> 
> Tmediadasmaximas de 1 ate 12 de agosto:
> Ecija/ES (agrometeo): 39,8 C
> ...




Nem este ano nem nunca... pelo menos que eu tenha conhecimento nunca se comprovou essa temperatura em Portugal em nenhuma estação oficial e credivel o que existem são tão so e apenas especulações umas mais  ou menos crediveis mas ninguem pode comprovar os 50º graus em Portugal em nenhuma localidade so se decidirem fazer estações climatologicas em vales escondidos inahabitados  do Vale do Guadiana de perferencia junto a rochas e pedras que façam um forte efeito de radiação de libertação de calor para atmosfera...


----------



## J.S. (14 Ago 2010 às 00:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nem este ano nem nunca... pelo menos que eu tenha conhecimento nunca se comprovou essa temperatura em Portugal em nenhuma estação oficial e credivel o que existem são tão so e apenas especulações umas mais  ou menos crediveis mas ninguem pode comprovar os 50º graus em Portugal em nenhuma localidade so se decidirem fazer estações climatologicas em vales escondidos inahabitados  do Vale do Guadiana de perferencia junto a rochas e pedras que façam um forte efeito de radiação de libertação de calor para atmosfera...



50 graus: ate agora nunca. E claro que e 47,4 C em Amareleja. Se queremos medir neste vale, não podemos medir sobre rochas sem vegetação!


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 01:21)

J.S. disse:


> Update on the current heat, some known warm places:
> 
> Tmediadasmaximas de 1 ate 12 de agosto:
> Ecija/ES (agrometeo): 39,8 C
> ...




Aqui vão umas imagens do Google Earth da Herdade dos Lameirões:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Parece-me ser um local quente, mas ainda algo longe das características das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.


Na mesma região ( mas já a algumas dezenas de kms) locais como este apresentam um interessante potencial :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Alqueva Norte





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rio Ardila






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outra região do mesmo rio






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rio Murtigão, já perto de Barrancos.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vale seco, perto do Tejo Interior.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rio Sabor






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rio Douro, Portugal no lado esquerdo ( virado para Leste) e Espanha no lado direito ( mais verde e virada a Oeste).








Côa no Inverno







Foz do Côa, onde chove menos de 300 mm.







Vale do Côa.


----------



## J.S. (14 Ago 2010 às 11:38)

*Certainly! I have this one on my list.*

41.11.32.12N and 7.06.08.92 W at 125 m. If someone wants to install a station there, the big advantage is that it is a valley of some size. So you are not confined to..measuring above the river more less like those very small valleys elsewhere in the Douro.

Currently I m contemplating to install some radiationshields with dataloggers myself then to just measure. 

I took a look at the IM weahterstation series BTW. Not to debunk you guys, but just to remain critical: some of them look not too well positioned. Fr instance near big roads, grass 1 m high, surrounded by trees and buildings etc. And sometimes the instruments (well the shields temselves) look horrible. The one in Brganca looks green nowadays. The one near Alvega seems to have its Stevenson Screen smashed in (think they measure in the radiation shield though and it looks fine). Etcetc. The Agrometeostaions look in much better condition! 

But oke: setting up a station myself with a calibrated datalogger at 0,00 C precise (based on the calibration-license) costs about 300 euros It will takne 10000 readings (min/max and current temp). So to measure for three years without interruption you would have 10 measurements per day moreless with minima and maxima over the 2-3 hour interval. Would cost me in total, with selfmade radiationscreen, 350 euro. If I buy one especially made for the sensor, it would be 380 euro in total (sensorscreen+datalogger+sensor). I like the self made better, as it is black inside and larger. I would like to use a fan also, but this would lead to a disparaty compared to the IM stations. It would be better, but I would measure differently.

Anway: perfectly doable, just need one thing: farmers willing to help.

But I am on the way now with someone else to set things up. I am still directed towards the chanca/ardial Guadiana region first. But that valley looks tempting if only to get these assumptions out of the way. After ten years, I could remove it and place it somewhere else. We would have a very good impression of the behaviour of these valleys and compare them to other, IM stations..


----------



## Zerrui (14 Ago 2010 às 11:50)

belem disse:


> Esse vento  de nordeste ( frio ou quente) sopra sobretudo nos planaltos, em terras mais baixas, certamente tem menos efeito.
> O meu objectivo é simples: localizar algumas das zonas mais quentes e fazer registos fiáveis.
> Obrigado pela opinião.



Olá Belém:
É só para um esclarecimento sobre os termos que utilizei. Quando digo vento, é ao movimento geral da atmosfera, neste caso, à superfície. Claro que há "ventos locais" devidos ao relevo, nas regiões fronteira com massas de água ou com solos com certas características térmicas. Serão brisas. Os ventos secos, quentes nos dias de Verão e frios nas noites de inverno a que se refere o adágio estão associados à circulação de um anticiclone sub-tropical semi-permanente no Atlântico Norte, o dos Açores. Os valores de temperatura veiculados oficialmente referem-se (procuram desesperadamente referir-se) ao ar global que passa sobre determinada região extensa. Claro que, aqui e ali, há nichos com valores diferentes. Resta saber que desafio é que se pretende "ganhar": Eu descobri um lugar onde o ambiente tem um calor de "morrer"? A minha rua é mais quente do que a tua? Ou a localidade Amareleja é mais quente do que Leiria, porque fizemos várias medições em lugares diversos de cada uma (com os mesmos sensores, à mesma hora, nas mesmas condições, com a mesma técnica de observação...) e os resultados médios assim o indicam? Esta é a minha apreciação da fragilidade da comparação de lugares quentes ou frios...
Zerrui


----------



## J.S. (14 Ago 2010 às 12:17)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Belém:
> É só para um esclarecimento sobre os termos que utilizei. Quando digo vento, é ao movimento geral da atmosfera, neste caso, à superfície. Claro que há "ventos locais" devidos ao relevo, nas regiões fronteira com massas de água ou com solos com certas características térmicas. Serão brisas. Os ventos secos, quentes nos dias de Verão e frios nas noites de inverno a que se refere o adágio estão associados à circulação de um anticiclone sub-tropical semi-permanente no Atlântico Norte, o dos Açores. Os valores de temperatura veiculados oficialmente referem-se (procuram desesperadamente referir-se) ao ar global que passa sobre determinada região extensa. Claro que, aqui e ali, há nichos com valores diferentes. Resta saber que desafio é que se pretende "ganhar": Eu descobri um lugar onde o ambiente tem um calor de "morrer"? A minha rua é mais quente do que a tua? Ou a localidade Amareleja é mais quente do que Leiria, porque fizemos várias medições em lugares diversos de cada uma (com os mesmos sensores, à mesma hora, nas mesmas condições, com a mesma técnica de observação...) e os resultados médios assim o indicam? Esta é a minha apreciação da fragilidade da comparação de lugares quentes ou frios...
> Zerrui



And exactly that last part is missing, not only in Portugal. If you look at the pictures of the IM station, they are not measuring according to WMO guidelines in so many places.
Avis Benavila: grass is 1 m high
Bragança: close to buidlings, that should at least 200 m away but oke. These are guidelines. 50 m away is to close! Radiation shield is now green from algae instead of white..
Alvega: near a large road, not just a small one. And on two sides. Stevensonscreen smashed in
Valdonas. Tomar: trees blocking free ventilation all round. At least 50 m.

In The Netherlands, the stations themselves are MUCH better maintained. The grass is always 5-7 cm. They are controlled byt two guys and if something is not okay, he notafies you and the orders you to cut the grass, clean the stations etc.
Still, there are a few stations that are surrounded by trees aswell. Or a maisfield at 4 m. And I go to those, without knowing this but just because I notice some peculiar behaviour (very high extrema on some days). And it always turns out to be correct: soemthing is not right.

Now we have to be very knowledgable and carefull when comparing station and thiking if everything is right, it must be okay. SO even all WMO standard are in order, can we compare and be sure we measure the airtemperature in our radiationscreen. No.. I am afraid we are not. Once the wind drops and it is very sunny, of course the temperature rises. A problem is that in the screen the heat builds up more and more and the screen, without any natural ventilation to speak of because the wind dropped, becoes detached form the air you want it to measure. You start to measure the radiationscreen temperature. This already occurs starting from 3 m/s wind at 10 m heigth and fro that point, the temperture rises quickly. At 1 m/s on bright days at 40 degrees lattitude, it is over 2 degrees warmer (I thought, can look it up).

So what is my point. My point is that inland there is less wind than on the coast. So coastal stations are cooler of course in summer, but not only because of the sea nearby. Because there tends to be more wind, the coastal stations actually measure the real air temperature more often thaninland station. So you should introduce ventilators that start once there is sun and no wind. Or...when there is sun only of course!! So a ventilator that works on solar energy would suffice.

Otoh: this takes even more maitainance as spiders etc could build webs when there is no wind and no sun, stalling the ventilator. Week ventilators do no warm up and have no effect on the sensor. More powerfull ones have two problems: 
- Blowing not only heat but also moist over the sensor. In sunny weather, this is not a problem. During rain they would still shut down.
The Campbell sensorscreens with ventialtion have shown to be 0,5 K cooler because of the wetbulb effect caused by the strong ventilator.
- They generate more heatthemselves, warming up sensors.

I feel very few people know this, but while I constructed my own radiationshield I wnet trhough a lot of theory on that myself and came across these studies. The KNMI has a good one, but there are more.

So nothing is ideal. I have two identical radiation screens and intend to install a fan in one, just to measure the effect constantly with two, identical, calibrated dataloggers in each one. My station is 3 km away, so I can check them regularly and see if the fan stalls. If you can't do that, it is not ideal...


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 13:33)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Belém:
> É só para um esclarecimento sobre os termos que utilizei. Quando digo vento, é ao movimento geral da atmosfera, neste caso, à superfície. Claro que há "ventos locais" devidos ao relevo, nas regiões fronteira com massas de água ou com solos com certas características térmicas. Serão brisas. Os ventos secos, quentes nos dias de Verão e frios nas noites de inverno a que se refere o adágio estão associados à circulação de um anticiclone sub-tropical semi-permanente no Atlântico Norte, o dos Açores. Os valores de temperatura veiculados oficialmente referem-se (procuram desesperadamente referir-se) ao ar global que passa sobre determinada região extensa. Claro que, aqui e ali, há nichos com valores diferentes. Resta saber que desafio é que se pretende "ganhar": Eu descobri um lugar onde o ambiente tem um calor de "morrer"? A minha rua é mais quente do que a tua? Ou a localidade Amareleja é mais quente do que Leiria, porque fizemos várias medições em lugares diversos de cada uma (com os mesmos sensores, à mesma hora, nas mesmas condições, com a mesma técnica de observação...) e os resultados médios assim o indicam? Esta é a minha apreciação da fragilidade da comparação de lugares quentes ou frios...
> Zerrui




É por isso que normalmente se usam dados termopluviométricos de diferentes localidades para pelo menos fazer uma aproximação minimamente credível entre períodos idênticos.
Mas eu nem pretendo comparar lugares quentes com frios, apenas pretendo localizar as zonas mais quentes e fazer/promover registos nessas zonas.
Mas compreendo o que queres dizer.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

*Re: Certainly! I have this one on my list.*



J.S. disse:


> 41.11.32.12N and 7.06.08.92 W at 125 m. If someone wants to install a station there, the big advantage is that it is a valley of some size. So you are not confined to..measuring above the river more less like those very small valleys elsewhere in the Douro.



Sim, essa zona é boa, mas também mais acima em latitude ainda nesse vale, existem locais com condições para atingirem valores bem elevados.
A zona que fica abaixo dos Cerejais também tem um vale grande em que se podem fazer medições.
Sobre a zona da bacia do Guadiana, temos também a região de Toutalga e Safara, que parecem ser locais interessantes.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vale do Rio Chança.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Amareleja ( como se pode ver claramente, não tem propriamente as características ideais para ser o lugar mais quente).






Um local tão exposto e rural como este, a mais de 190 metros e ainda assim consegue atingir mais de 47ºc...


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2010 às 15:25)

Só uma questão será que este tópico não se confunde um pouco com o das Temperaturas Aparente e Wind Chill discutido aqui  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/temperatura-aparente-wind-chill-4589.html

Abraço


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

Eu pensava que  o ombrotipo aplicado a algumas zonas da Beira Baixa ( tipo Árido) era algo exagerado, mas esta região provou o contrário.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 17:21)

Vale do Douro já a mais de 210 kms em linha recta do mar.


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2010 às 00:33)

duero disse:


> I have found a surprising information.
> 
> *70ºC IN PORTUGAL DURING 2 MINUTES, 6 JULY 1949.*
> 
> ...




Boa noite

Isso parece-me muito estranho.
Algumas dúvidas rapidamente surgem...
Que estações registaram esses valores?
Já se usavam aparelhos de acordo com as normas oficiais?
A única coisa que encontro parecida, foi uma lista das temperaturas registadas numa localidade do Centro ( penso que na Marinha Grande) enviada pelo Dan, em que valores muito elevados surgem numa fase do verão, mas lembro-me de ter comentado que deviam ser um engano... Era da série climática 1930-1960.
Mas isto é difícil de entender ainda...
Um «heat burst» é algo estranho para mim, pois quase nunca ouvi falar de tal fenómeno.


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 01:22)

Supuestamente fue en COIMBRA, solo fueron dos minutos.


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2010 às 15:22)

duero disse:


> Supuestamente fue en COIMBRA, solo fueron dos minutos.



Não vi essa referência a Coimbra, mas realmente é algo estranho! Pode ter sido na zona de Coimbra e não exactamente na cidade...
Ainda que fossem só 2 minutos, já seria o suficiente para ser registado. Até porque 2 minutos a 70ºc, sente-se bastante e até porque segundo o relato as temperaturas mantiveram-se acima dos 50ºc por um bocado, após esses 2 minutos de calor tremendo.
Resta recorrer aos arquivos e fazer uma recolha de opiniões a quem era vivo nessa altura e estava na região, para saber o que existe de verdadeiro nesse evento.
É que 70ºc parece-me MUITO exagerado.
Por aquilo que tenho lido sobre os «heat bursts» mais modernos é que são realmente inesperados, ardentes, com subidas de temperatura em segundos, consideradas  impossíveis para o meteorologista menos precavido, mas nunca para valores dessa ordem.
Imagino que aqui no forum muita gente ache tudo isto um absurdo e que nem merece atenção, mas a realidade é que os «heat bursts» já são cientificamente aceitáveis e estão mais que provados.


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

belem disse:


> Não vi essa referência a Coimbra, mas realmente é algo estranho! Pode ter sido na zona de Coimbra e não exactamente na cidade...
> Ainda que fossem só 2 minutos, já seria o suficiente para ser registado. Até porque 2 minutos a 70ºc, sente-se bastante e até porque segundo o relato as temperaturas mantiveram-se acima dos 50ºc por um bocado, após esses 2 minutos de calor tremendo.
> Resta recorrer aos arquivos e fazer uma recolha de opiniões a quem era vivo nessa altura e estava na região, para saber o que existe de verdadeiro nesse evento.
> É que 70ºc parece-me MUITO exagerado.
> ...



Eu nao confirmo, só que estuve a procura de dados de calor en Portugal e topei me con esta referencia, ainda mais, eu penso que mesmo é moito estranho, mais eu coloquei con esperanza que alguma das pesoas que fican no forum poda investigar un poquinho mais nas hemerotecas dos jornais do día seguinte ou mesmo nas estaçoes que estiveran en Coimbra. 

NAO HA UNA UNIVERSIDADE EN COIMBRA? mesmo podera ser que foram dados da universidade, mais se nao fora asi, mesmo a universidade deve ter referencia alguma.

Ou podera ser o instituto meteorólgico portugués, mais esa referencia aparece en un libro, ainda que eu nao doi moita credibilidade a ela, mais sería boa coisa que alguen podera fazer un poquinho de investigaçao do que acontecera o día 6 de Julho de 1949.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Ago 2010 às 20:50)

duero disse:


> Eu nao confirmo, só que estuve a procura de dados de calor en Portugal e topei me con esta referencia, ainda mais, eu penso que mesmo é moito estranho, mais eu coloquei con esperanza que alguma das pesoas que fican no forum poda investigar un poquinho mais nas hemerotecas dos jornais do día seguinte ou mesmo nas estaçoes que estiveran en Coimbra.
> 
> NAO HA UNA UNIVERSIDADE EN COIMBRA? mesmo podera ser que foram dados da universidade, mais se nao fora asi, mesmo a universidade deve ter referencia alguma.
> 
> Ou podera ser o instituto meteorólgico portugués, mais esa referencia aparece en un libro, ainda que eu nao doi moita credibilidade a ela, mais sería boa coisa que alguen podera fazer un poquinho de investigaçao do que acontecera o día 6 de Julho de 1949.




Acho que se está já a cair no ridiculo não???!!!! alem de estar-se sempre a repetir as mesmas coisas.... o que é factual é q não existe nenhum registo oficial de que em Portugal se tivesse verificado 50º graus de temperatura está é que é a realidade o resto é pura especulação e muita imaginação...mas eu já dei aqui a dica formem uma associação...genero Portugal a deserto... ou Portugal a pais semi-arido... e coloquem uma estação metereologica junto a um vale do guadiana perto de rochas e penedos... que absorvem calor e emitam o calor para atmosfera assim já podem ficar todos contentes e dizerem q em Portugal faz 50º graus ou mesmo 60º,70º sei lá isto é algo surreal... Por acaso tive de ferias 5 dias na cidade de Estocolmo na Suecia posso dizer que durante esta semana que passou tive com noites com temperaturas de 18º,19º graus ou seja objectivamente estava mais calor a noite em Estocolmo que em imensas cidades portuguesas galegas ou asturianas so dou este exemplo para dizer que não me vou por a dizer que em Estocolmo a noite em Agosto as noites tenham essas temperaturas ou que em estocolmo faz tanto calor como em Portugal mas se fosse cair na tentação de generalizar e especular poderia-o fazer... por acaso foi me dito por habitantes de estocolmo que o mes de Julho foi o mais quente de sempre e que a cidade de Estocolmo registou pela primeira vez uma temperatura oficial de 33º graus já comprovei essa informação e está correcta os mesmos habitantes dizem que os temometros em certos pontos da cidade chegaram aos 36º graus ok então pela vossa logica os suecos e os habitantes de Estocolmo podem dizer que em Estocolmo faz quase 40º graus... epah desculpem a minha sinceridade mas vamos ser intelectualmente serios ok.... 

Outra coisa sr. Belem essas Imagens tiradas do Google Earth são muito interessantes mas la está foram tiradas no verão certo??? lol se fossem tiradas no Inverno não tinham os mesmos tons castanhos e semi-aridos... ok eu tambem vou postar aqui imagens das cearas de trigo e de centeio da europa central e dizer que afinal a paisagem europeia é semi seca e arida.... 
Como sempre o Belem está a fazer da execpção regra...
Boas noticias para a semana no pais super arido e super quente Portugal vai registar percipitação signficativa no norte e centro do pais com temperaturas que poderão descer aos 11º,10º graus em pleno mes de agosto...


Cumps


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2010 às 21:01)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Acho que se está já a cair no ridiculo não???!!!! alem de estar-se sempre a repetir as mesmas coisas.... o que é factual é q não existe nenhum registo oficial de que em Portugal se tivesse verificado 50º graus de temperatura está é que é a realidade o resto é pura especulação e muita imaginação...mas eu já dei aqui a dica formem uma associação...genero Portugal a deserto... ou Portugal a pais semi-arido... e coloquem uma estação metereologica junto a um vale do guadiana perto de rochas e penedos... que absorvem calor e emitam o calor para atmosfera assim já podem ficar todos contentes e dizerem q em Portugal faz 50º graus ou mesmo 60º,70º sei lá isto é algo surreal... Por acaso tive de ferias 5 dias na cidade de Estocolmo na Suecia posso dizer que durante esta semana que passou tive com noites com temperaturas de 18º,19º graus ou seja objectivamente estava mais calor a noite em Estocolmo que em imensas cidades portuguesas galegas ou asturianas so dou este exemplo para dizer que não me vou por a dizer que em Estocolmo a noite em Agosto as noites tenham essas temperaturas... por acaso foi me dito por habitantes de estocolmo que o mes de Julho foi o mais quente de sempre e que a cidade de Estocolmo registou pela primeira vez uma temperatura oficial de 33º graus já comprovei essa informação e está correcta os mesmos habitantes dizem que os temometros em certos pontos da cidade chegaram aos 36º graus ok então pela vossa logica os suecos e os habitantes de Estocolmo podem dizer que em Estocolmo faz quase 40º graus... epah desculpem a minha sinceridade mas vamos ser intelectualmente serios ok....



Sim, o que se passa em Estocolmo é comparável durante uns dias ou outros ao Sul da Europa, mas mais offtopic aqui não, se faz favor. 




SocioMeteo disse:


> Outra coisa sr. Belem essas Imagens tiradas do Google Earth são muito interessantes mas la está foram tiradas no verão certo???



Não, nem todas. 




SocioMeteo disse:


> lol se fossem tiradas no Inverno não tinham os mesmos tons castanhos e semi-aridos... ok eu tambem vou postar aqui imagens das cearas de trigo e de centeio da europa central e dizer que afinal a paisagem europeia é semi seca e arida....
> Como sempre o Belem está a fazer da execpção regra...



Neste tópico estamos a discutir quais os locais mais quentes.
Evidentemente que os dados de verão são interessantes para esse propósito e que o meio envolvente influencia as temperaturas.
Já foram postadas referências para as baixas precipitações e elevadas temperaturas destes locais. Não se trata de aridez artificial ou aparente.
Na Europa Central já as precipitações devem subir um bocadinho e não me parece que esses campos de cereais sejam uma paisagem minimamente natural.
E mais uma vez peço-lhe para evitar o offtopic neste tópico.


----------



## Costa (22 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

SocioMeteo caso não tenha reparado este tópico é para debater o local mais quente de Portugal e se nesse ponto especifico já foi possível alguma vez na história se ter atingido 50ºC.

O seu discurso de comparação do clima Escandinavo com o Português é muito interessante, mas infelizmente não se encaixa neste tópico. Se quiser poder abrir um para tópico especifico debatermos as semelhanças entre esses dois climas tão parecidos.

------------

Já agora, fica aqui o registo do número de vezes que um determinado país registou a temperatura mais alta em toda a Europa do dia 1 a 31 de Julho.

Espanha - 17
Portugal - 5
Grécia - 3
Chipre - 1
Montenegro - 1
Bósnia - 1
Croácia- 1
Itália- 1
Estónia - 1


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Ago 2010 às 00:57)

To me this 70C seems way off the mark.The WMO reports that ''allegedly'' this 70C took place in Portugal!

Anyhow check this audio out.The WMO says it will re-examine the Libya record which again to me it seems of the mark.Which goes to show the scrutiny we need to have for so high values..

http://www.public.asu.edu/~atrsc/wmo.htm


The European record currently and officially accepted is in Athens(Elefsina and Tatoi) with 48.0C by the WMO.Note that Tatoi station is at an altitude of 240m in the extreme north of the Athens basin

http://wmo.asu.edu/europe-highest-temperature

The thing is that I have even heard of anecdotal reports  of 52C in Amareleja


----------



## J.S. (22 Ago 2010 às 09:46)

mesogeiakos disse:


> To me this 70C seems way off the mark.The WMO reports that ''allegedly'' this 70C took place in Portugal!
> 
> Anyhow check this audio out.The WMO says it will re-examine the Libya record which again to me it seems of the mark.Which goes to show the scrutiny we need to have for so high values..
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Ago 2010 às 18:22)

J.S. disse:


> mesogeiakos disse:
> 
> 
> > To me this 70C seems way off the mark.The WMO reports that ''allegedly'' this 70C took place in Portugal!
> ...


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 19:03)

mesogeiakos disse:


> 50C is possible all over south europe.Spain,Portugal,Italy and Greece being the prime candidates however this can happen with extreme events.In Moscow these temps took place during the worst heatwave in 1000 years according to the official Russian Meteorology service....so we need something very extreme to manage it...Greece was very close in Elefsina and *Tatoi* in 1977 and maybe in the interior of the Athens basin 50 was indeed touched.We will never know however



Pois o mesmo é teorizado para algumas zonas próximas da Amareleja, que são mais baixas e quentes.


----------



## duero (22 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Acho que se está já a cair no ridiculo não???!!!! alem de estar-se sempre a repetir as mesmas coisas.... o que é factual é q não existe nenhum registo oficial de que em Portugal se tivesse verificado 50º graus de temperatura está é que é a realidade o resto é pura especulação e muita imaginação...mas eu já dei aqui a dica formem uma associação...genero Portugal a deserto... ou Portugal a pais semi-arido... e coloquem uma estação metereologica junto a um vale do guadiana perto de rochas e penedos... que absorvem calor e emitam o calor para atmosfera assim já podem ficar todos contentes e dizerem q em Portugal faz 50º graus ou mesmo 60º,70º sei lá isto é algo surreal... Por acaso tive de ferias 5 dias na cidade de Estocolmo na Suecia posso dizer que durante esta semana que passou tive com noites com temperaturas de 18º,19º graus ou seja objectivamente estava mais calor a noite em Estocolmo que em imensas cidades portuguesas galegas ou asturianas so dou este exemplo para dizer que não me vou por a dizer que em Estocolmo a noite em Agosto as noites tenham essas temperaturas ou que em estocolmo faz tanto calor como em Portugal mas se fosse cair na tentação de generalizar e especular poderia-o fazer... por acaso foi me dito por habitantes de estocolmo que o mes de Julho foi o mais quente de sempre e que a cidade de Estocolmo registou pela primeira vez uma temperatura oficial de 33º graus já comprovei essa informação e está correcta os mesmos habitantes dizem que os temometros em certos pontos da cidade chegaram aos 36º graus ok então pela vossa logica os suecos e os habitantes de Estocolmo podem dizer que em Estocolmo faz quase 40º graus... epah desculpem a minha sinceridade mas vamos ser intelectualmente serios ok....
> 
> Outra coisa sr. Belem essas Imagens tiradas do Google Earth são muito interessantes mas la está foram tiradas no verão certo??? lol se fossem tiradas no Inverno não tinham os mesmos tons castanhos e semi-aridos... ok eu tambem vou postar aqui imagens das cearas de trigo e de centeio da europa central e dizer que afinal a paisagem europeia é semi seca e arida....
> Como sempre o Belem está a fazer da execpção regra...
> ...



Eu acho moito estranho mesmo os 70 graus, eu vi as referencias en internet, mais nao acredito moito. Sería bo que alguem fora as hemerotecas ou a universidade para olhar eso e confirmar ou desmentir eses dados.

Mais acredito que ha una coisa que temos que deixar fora da nosa mentalidade, a mentalidade ibérica (mediterranea mais ben) é que un local moito quente e un deserto ou mesmo un local moito árido, iso é porque os locais mais quentes aqui sao tambén moito secos, e temos asociaçao mental que arido=quente, e húmedo=frio.

Mesmo en España ha locales que ten precipitaçao inferior a 400 mm e sao moito moito frios no inverno, mais tamben moito secos, con poucas neves, mais sim moito gelo, onde atinguen temperaturas de -20 e -25 ºC. 
En eses locais os meses do inverno, como Janeiro e Fevereiro ten menos de 20 mm, e sao moito frios. Os meses de Julho e agosto con medias de 21 a 23 graus tenhen 35 ou 40 mm, sendo os mais húmedos os meses de Maio e Junho onde atinguen 50 ou 60 mm.
Eses locais estao no Este da península, no Sistema Ibérico, a latitude mesma que Serra de Estrela, mais ao Este.

Falo esto porque asociamos precipitaçao e frio, e calor e aridez, mais vou dizer outro exemplo:

O SUL DOS ESTADOS UNIDOS, A REGIAO QUE ELES CHAMAN "O DIXIE", A REGIAO DOS ESCRAVOS PRETOS, O ALGODAO, O JAZZ, A REGIAO MOITO CRISTIANA PROTESTANTE.

Esas áreas de ALABAMA, MISSOURI, GEORGIA, ETC.... 
Esas áreas mesmo sao moito moito quentes, con temperaturas que acho que podan atinguir perto os 50 graus no verao, mais sao áreas moito moito húmedas, onde as precipitaçoes sao de 1500 ou 2000 mm

Ainda eu lembro os JOGOS OLIMPICOS DE ATLANTA no 1996, as temperaturas que eran de 40 e 45 graus algunos días, mais con fortes tormentas, e moita moita humedade. 

Acho que debemos entao deixar de asociar arido=quente e húmedo=frio.

Ha locais moito áridos que ten inverno frio, mesmo os invernos mais frios da peninsula en altitudes de menos de 2000 metros nao sao nos Pirineus, nem na Cordilhera Cantábrica ou Central, se nao en eses locais onde a precipitaçao e de 400 mm ao ano.

Ha locais moito moito húmedos, mesmo no verao onde se atinguen altas temperaturas, na penísula nao existe un clima propio así, mais o mais parecido podera ser áreas de Cataluña onde ten precipitaçoes de 800 mm con moita precipitaçao no verao, mais os meses de verao sao moito quentes.

Mais o melhor exemplo penso que é o SULESTE DOS USA, esas áreas ten veraos moito moito quentes, con medias de verao que nao ten PORTUGAL en nenhum local, nem no Algarve nem na Bacia do Guadiana. 
Locais de Alabama ou Georgia ten medias do verao perto os 30 graus con temperaturas moito moito altas, mais moita moita humedade e chuvas no verao. NAO SAO DESERTO, MAIS AO CONTRARIO TEN BOAS FLORESTAS E PANTANOS.

Debemos entao deixar de pensar en quente=arido e frio=húmedo.


----------



## duero (22 Ago 2010 às 21:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> To me this 70C seems way off the mark.The WMO reports that ''allegedly'' this 70C took place in Portugal!
> 
> Anyhow check this audio out.The WMO says it will re-examine the Libya record which again to me it seems of the mark.Which goes to show the scrutiny we need to have for so high values..
> 
> ...





The highest temperature in Europe was in SEVILLA with 50ºC but its not official.

So, the official highest temperature ever recorded in EUROPE, was in CATENANUOVA (SICILY, ITALY) on 10 August 1999.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_weather_records

THIS IS THE OFICIAL.

 NEITHER HELLAS NOR SPAIN OR PORTUGAL....ITALY


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 21:21)

duero disse:


> Eu acho moito estranho mesmo os 70 graus, eu vi as referencias en internet, mais nao acredito moito. Sería bo que alguem fora as hemerotecas ou a universidade para olhar eso e confirmar ou desmentir eses dados.
> 
> Mais acredito que ha una coisa que temos que deixar fora da nosa mentalidade, a mentalidade ibérica (mediterranea mais ben) é que un local moito quente e un deserto ou mesmo un local moito árido, iso é porque os locais mais quentes aqui sao tambén moito secos, e temos asociaçao mental que arido=quente, e húmedo=frio.
> 
> ...



Tem que se fazer uma associação correcta em relação às especificidades de cada local.
Em Portugal, normalmente, as zonas mais quentes do verão estão associadas às zonas mais secas.
Claro que há zonas húmidas e quentes também, mesmo até em Portugal continental ( porque nos Açores e Madeira isso até é normal...) em Caldas Monchique temos cerca de 1400 mm e 17,2 de média anual.
Mas é claro que na zona baixa a leste de Monchique os valores de média anual sobem e o mesmo para a Bacia do Guadiana, Tejo Interior, etc...
Em Atlanta lembro-me de ver temperaturas a rondar os 36ºc e com níveis elevados de humidade, mas nos 45ºc não me lembro que tenha ocorrido nesse período, embora possa ter ocorrido noutro.
Não esquecer que tendo em conta a latitude, essa zona dos USA também regista neve e vagas de frio desconhecidas para zonas à mesma latitude do outro lado do Atlântico.
Nova Orleães, junto ao GOLFO DO MÉXICO, vi que tinha uma média climatológica a rondar os 28ºc para o mês mais quente, isto a 30 graus de latitude norte. É possível que um local ou outro ultrapasse esse valor, na região, mas já estamos a falar de locais francamente a sul.
Quanto a Portugal, não tenho material suficiente que me permita fazer comparações ( as zonas mais quentes não têm quase dados e dos poucos que vi superaram largamente as minhas expectativas), até porque sobretudo não é esse o objectivo deste tópico.


----------



## Costa (22 Ago 2010 às 21:38)

duero disse:


> e temos asociaçao mental que arido=quente, e húmedo=frio.
> 
> Acho que debemos entao deixar de asociar arido=quente e húmedo=frio.



Mas quem é que associa árido a quente e húmido a frio? Aqui somos quase todos pessoas com o mínimo de cultura a nível meteorológico para saber que essa associação é errada e muitas das vezes inversa ao que acontece na realidade.

Não queira arrastar a maioria dos utilizadores deste fórum para a ignorância.



duero disse:


> Esas áreas mesmo sao moito moito quentes, con temperaturas que acho que podan atinguir perto os 50 graus no verao, mais sao áreas moito moito húmedas, onde as precipitaçoes sao de 1500 ou 2000 mm
> 
> Ainda eu lembro os JOGOS OLIMPICOS DE ATLANTA no 1996, as temperaturas que eran de 40 e 45 graus algunos días, mais con fortes tormentas, e moita moita humedade.



Registos de Julho de 1996 em Atalanta, mês dos jogos Olímpicos.






A temperatura máxima foi 36ºC. Gostava de saber aonde foi buscar esses 40/45ºC com tempestades? Mentir é feio, e uma mentira deste tipo retira qualquer potencial seriedade para o que quer que venha a dizer daqui para a frente.


----------



## mesogeiakos (22 Ago 2010 às 22:15)

duero disse:


> The highest temperature in Europe was in SEVILLA with 50ºC but its not official.
> 
> So, the official highest temperature ever recorded in EUROPE, was in CATENANUOVA (SICILY, ITALY) on 10 August 1999.
> 
> ...




Fixed 

Check again

Now who cares what Herrera says? The WMO accepts only Athens record.Besides AM accepts only 45.6C as the official record of Italy in Bari.
So yes it's HELLAS 




> Dear Sir,
> 
> with reference to your e-mail of March 25th 2010, we inform you that the extremes of maximum temperatures resulting from our official archive have been measured by the weather station of Bari Palese(ENAV) on July 2007,with 45.6°C, followed by Catania Sigonella(AM) with 45.4°C, registered on July 1998.These stations belong to our net, managed by Italian Air ForceMeteorological Service and ENAV (Civil Aviation), and follow the strict standards required by WMO (World Meteorological Organization) on measurement procedures.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

Zona de Barca d´Alva







Zona de Barca d´Alva


E agora uma zona quase nunca referida, podendo também surpreender:






Vale de Águeda







Mós do Douro


----------



## duero (22 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

Costa disse:


> Mas quem é que associa árido a quente e húmido a frio? Aqui somos quase todos pessoas com o mínimo de cultura a nível meteorológico para saber que essa associação é errada e muitas das vezes inversa ao que acontece na realidade.
> 
> Não queira arrastar a maioria dos utilizadores deste fórum para a ignorância.
> 
> ...




Nao arrastro a ninguen, falaba por o pensamento que ten moitas vezes a poboaçao en geral, pois asocia instintivamente en moitas ocasioes invernos frios con moita neve, coisa que nao sempre acontece, mais tambén por vezes asocia quente con arido.

Eu nao menti, nao conhecia eses dados, mais si lembro que na tv. falaban de mais de 40 graus, e perto de 45 graus, e eses dados confirman ou que dixe.

Eses sao dados oficiais, de seuguro tomados fora da ilha de calor urbana, e a sombra, en condiçoes oficiais moito específicas.

Nos Jogos Olimpicos eu senti moitas vezes que os desportistas estavan en competiçoes a mais de 40 graus e perto 45.
Se eses desportistas estavan ao sol, na ilha de calor urbana, e con as superficies dos estadios ben podera ser que os 35 ou 36 graus oficiais, ao sol e nas superficies desportivas, mesmo o maratao e sobre as estradas, ben poderan atinguir 40 ou 45 graus. 

Eu nunca estive li, mais lembro perfectamente as temperaturas as que os desportistas fazian moitas competiçoes, e lembro tambén que en moitas ocasioes a porcentagem de humedade era moito alta, e lembro perfectamente de sentir que por as noites fora tormenta, e ao dia siguiente os desportistas tenian que corren con 40 graus.

Eu nunca estive li, mais lembro perfectamente de tudo eso, pois olhei pra todos os JOGOS OLIMPICOS dende Barcelona 92, e ja entao tinha interes por o clima.

Ainda mais, lembro perfectamente o MUDIAL DE USA, e lembro das botelhas da agua perto o campo, e o forte calor e grande humedade, e aos jogadores beber tudas as botelhas, e tamben senti falar na tv. de temperaturas de 40 graus e forte humedade.


----------



## duero (23 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

belem disse:


> Tem que se fazer uma associação correcta em relação às especificidades de cada local.
> Em Portugal, normalmente, as zonas mais quentes do verão estão associadas às zonas mais secas.
> Claro que há zonas húmidas e quentes também, mesmo até em Portugal continental ( porque nos Açores e Madeira isso até é normal...) em Caldas Monchique temos cerca de 1400 mm e 17,2 de média anual.
> Mas é claro que na zona baixa a leste de Monchique os valores de média anual sobem e o mesmo para a Bacia do Guadiana, Tejo Interior, etc...
> ...



Nao conhecia os dados oficiais, mais é verdade, a máxima fora esa, mais deve ser claro que eu nunca inventei, eu lembro perfectamente das retrasmiçoes falar de 40 e ainda mais, perto 45 e forte humedade.
Podera ser que en superficies dos estadios ao sol e en ilha de calor houvera esas temperaturas, mais eu lembro sentir falar iso, e ainda mais, nao só en ATLANTA 96, mais tambén no MUNDIAL 1994 lembro perfectamente de sentir falar que os jogadores estavan a jugar a temperaturas de perto 50 graus e forte humedade. 
Agora eu estou a topar as retransmiçoes na internet, mais eu fico seguro de sentir falar de esas temperaturas na tv. 

Eu equivoque entao de colocar aqui eses 40 ou 45 graus, pois nao comprobei antes, tinha que fazerlo. Tenho habito de fazer sempre a comprovaçao, e ainda mais colocar dados, esta vez nao fize eso e equivoque.

Agora eu estive a procura de dados e a temperatura mais alta en Georgia fora de 44 graus. 
Sempre acreditei que fora moito mais.

Areas das Dakotas ja tiveran 49 graus.

CAIRO, ILLINOIS a mesma latitude que Olhao ten media do Julho de 27 graus, e East St. Louis a mesma latitude que Seixal ja tivo 47 graus.

KANSAS CITY  a mesma latitude que LEIRIA ja ten media de Julho de 27 graus.

BALTIMORE, a mesma latitude que PENICHE ten media de Julho de 28 graus e ja tiveran temperaturas de 42 graus.

TULSA a mesma latitude que FARO ten media de Julho de mais de 28'5 graus e media das máximas de 34 graus, con temperaturas que ja foram de mais de 45 graus.

Tudas esas cidades ja estao a latitude de Portugal e elas tenhen mesmo temperaturas moito altas. 

Ainda mais, sao cidades importantes, acho que nos seus estados tera que haver mesmo locais mais quentes, que elas.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

Em relação à Amareleja

A localização da estação não é na vila ("1"), mas numa pequena mata próxima (chamada Perímetro florestal das Ferrarias), num ponto mais elevado em relação à vila. A estação estará algures na zona marcada com um "3", próximo de uma torre de vigia ("2"):













O Daniel Vilão em tempos fez um report (engloba outra estação que não a do IM apenas):
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-da-amareleja-im-20-08-2008-a-2485.html

*Estações meteorológicas do IM da Amareleja (Automática e clássica)*




(c) Daniel Vilão


E esta fotografia do Panoramio aparentemente foi tirada dessa mata, de uma torre de vigia próxima da estação (marcado com um "2"), embora a estação esteja um pouco mais baixa (192m) que a torre de vigia (238m).

*A localidade da Amareleja e a Torre de vigia no perímetro florestal*




(c) Fotos Jorge Felício e Tiago Batista



Quer a altitude quer o facto da estação estar no meio da mata, fazem supor que quase de certeza noutras zonas da região a temperatura tenha sido superior aos 47,4ºC oficiais em 2003. 

Se fosse apenas pela altitude e tipo de zona, a minha aposta iria para a zona do Ardila, em que a altitude vai baixando até Moura. Para mim o local mais quente do país terá que estar neste triângulo Mourão-Moura-Barrancos

*Um exemplo da paisagem do *Ardila




(c) Foto de jlfernandes



Contudo pode ser um grande disparate, e o "segredo" da Amareleja ser precisamente o calor oriundo daquela planície a leste da mata ("4" nas imagens, e mesmo Espanha/Barrancos, etc)

*Planície a leste da localidade da Amareleja e também a leste do perímetro florestal*




(c) Foto de L. Seixas


De qualquer forma, 50ºC acho difícil, mas 48.xºC parece-me lógico ter acontecido naquela região no dia 1 de Agosto de 2003, dada a especificidade referida mais acima da estação da Amareleja. 

Em relação a especularmos se esta estação estaria nas melhores condições, julgo que sim, existem duas estações no local (climo clássica e EMA), e presumo (não tenho a certeza) que uma tenha medido 47,3 e outra 47,4 pois sempre houve dois valores distintos sobre 2003. Se assim foi, será um registo mais do que consistente. Em relação à proximidade das árvores, à partida isso até prejudicaria a máxima, não ?



Agora no contexto desta discussão, uma coisa que eu gostava de ver de outros eventos extremos na Europa do Sul, seria um mapa, com as temperaturas georeferenciadas, ajudaria a analisar e perceber melhor as coisas.
Por exemplo, de 2003 em Portugal:





(c) IM

Existem mapas deste género de outros países do sul para eventos onde se bateram registos históricos ?


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2010 às 13:36)

duero disse:


> Nao conhecia os dados oficiais, mais é verdade, a máxima fora esa, mais deve ser claro que eu nunca inventei, eu lembro perfectamente das retrasmiçoes falar de 40 e ainda mais, perto 45 e forte humedade.
> Podera ser que en superficies dos estadios ao sol e en ilha de calor houvera esas temperaturas, mais eu lembro sentir falar iso, e ainda mais, nao só en ATLANTA 96, mais tambén no MUNDIAL 1994 lembro perfectamente de sentir falar que os jogadores estavan a jugar a temperaturas de perto 50 graus e forte humedade.
> Agora eu estou a topar as retransmiçoes na internet, mais eu fico seguro de sentir falar de esas temperaturas na tv.
> 
> Eu equivoque entao de colocar aqui eses 40 ou 45 graus, pois nao comprobei antes, tinha que fazerlo. Tenho habito de fazer sempre a comprovaçao, e ainda mais colocar dados, esta vez nao fize eso e equivoque...




Eu também sinceramente não vi os dados oficiais, mas o que vi nas transmissões de TV foi essa referência aos 36ºc e a níveis elevados de humidade.
Evidentemente que mais provavelmente dentro da cidade podia fazer mais, mas isso aplica-se a qualquer lado.






duero disse:


> Agora eu estive a procura de dados e a temperatura mais alta en Georgia fora de 44 graus.
> Sempre acreditei que fora moito mais.
> 
> Areas das Dakotas ja tiveran 49 graus.
> ...



E Alcoutim que está mais a norte tem mais média de verão que Illinois.
São comparações sem interesse algum, completamente offtopic e que pouco nos dizem sobre o que é a climatologia anual.
Também posso pegar num mês que me convém e dizer que é mais quente que Illinois, mesmo estando muito mais a norte em Portugal.





duero disse:


> KANSAS CITY  a mesma latitude que LEIRIA ja ten media de Julho de 27 graus.
> 
> BALTIMORE, a mesma latitude que PENICHE ten media de Julho de 28 graus e ja tiveran temperaturas de 42 graus..



Sim, então Peniche sendo uma zona com características de cabo deve ser muito representativo...





duero disse:


> TULSA a mesma latitude que FARO ten media de Julho de mais de 28'5 graus e media das máximas de 34 graus, con temperaturas que ja foram de mais de 45 graus.
> 
> Tudas esas cidades ja estao a latitude de Portugal e elas tenhen mesmo temperaturas moito altas. .



Depende do que comparamos. Já sabemos que estas zonas são húmidas e quentes no verão, mas acho completamente desaproriado este tipo de comparações.
Primeiro, são assunto offtopic.
Segundo, dão-nos uma falsa sensação de que são mais quentes, quando anualmente e no geral não o são.
Terceiro, também posso arranjar exemplos, de zonas em Portugal bem quentes no verão, como já o fiz.


----------



## duero (23 Ago 2010 às 17:30)

Sim, fico de acordo en moitas coisas. 

Como eu dize esos dados de 40 e 45 graus lembro de sentir nas tvs. De seguro estavan a falar das temperaturas nas que os desportistas fazian as competencias. Mesmo un tirador chino de nome Wang Yifu, erro un tiro de pistola de aire (modalidade olimpica) por culpa do forte calor, que produz una perdida de conecimiento e posterior desmalho.

Ainda mais, lembro una partida de futebol do Mundial 94 con o cometador a falar de 50 graus no campo de futebol onde jogaban a partida.

Por suposto nao sao dados validos nem oficiais, sim, e eso acontece en tudas partes do mondo, nas grandes cidades a ilha de calor pode ser mesmo moito forte, e sen duvida dados como esos ja atinguiranse en media Europa dentro das ilhas de calor nos dias mais quentes do verao.

Fize elecçao de PENICHE conhezendo que é cabo, pois BALTIMORE tamben fica en una situaçao especial, é cidade maritima, mais interior, una coisa un pouco estranha, pois o mar entra moito na terra, é una especie de ria, por eso penso que tao poco representativo podera ser PENICHE como BALTIMORE.

Sim, acho que seguramente sao off topic, é que nao ten moita relaçao con o tema a tratar, mais fize para mostrar que nao sería tao estranho temperaturas elevadas en Portugal o mesmo na área Mediterranea, pois a latitude das áreas mediterraneas existen areas mesmo na Asia e Norteamerica onde ten veroes tanto o mais quentes. 

Mais acho també que vai camino de ser off topic. 

É sen duvida tudas esas áreas ten invernos moito frios, e a temperatura anual e mais baixa, da temperatura media anual eu nao falei, sen duvida sao áreas moito frias no inverno.


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2010 às 17:46)

duero disse:


> Sim, fico de acordo en moitas coisas.
> 
> Como eu dize esos dados de 40 e 45 graus lembro de sentir nas tvs. De seguro estavan a falar das temperaturas nas que os desportistas fazian as competencias. Mesmo un tirador chino de nome Wang Yifu, erro un tiro de pistola de aire (modalidade olimpica) por culpa do forte calor, que produz una perdida de conecimiento e posterior desmalho.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela compreensão.
Nem todos têm essa humildade.


----------



## J.S. (23 Ago 2010 às 17:59)

Vince disse:


> Em relação à Amareleja
> 
> 
> O Daniel Vilão em tempos fez um report (engloba outra estação que não a do IM apenas):
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-da-amareleja-im-20-08-2008-a-2485.html



Well...that does not look too good. Isn't there some sort of handbook in Portugal for how a station should be cited. We have these rules in the Netherlands from the KNMI.

"The KNMI has adopted the following guidelines:
- no crops or plants exceeding 0.5 m in height may be grown or placed within a radius of 25 metres around the observation site;
- no crops or plants exceeding 1.5 m in height may be grown or placed within a radius of 50 metres around the observation site;
- no obstacles such as trees and shrubs may be placed within a radius of 100 metres around the observation site;
- no obstacles such as sheds or other buildings and woodland may be placed within a radius of 400 metres around the observation site."

Not that in reality, all station measure like that. Especially the 400 m distance is difficult to be found. But some station really go way too far. As I have showed and can be seen at Arcen KNMI, the station looks a lot like Amareleja: it is surrounded by trees. Luckily it aren't conifers, which are the mainstaple of the woodlands over here (especially picea, pinus and pseudotsuga types. Beautiful but you don't want that near your station!). 

Some problems with Amareleja:
- Do you notice the sensorscreen actually placed in the shade?!
- Surrounded by trees, causing the station to warm up at day and to read lower temperatures at night in the absence of a city.
- situated at 225 m height (cools things a bit down).

If one would measure at the same place in the open field (and plenty of it in that area!) max temperatures would belower and minimun temperatures would be higher. Another possibility is that the trees shade out the screen so much, it in facts reads lower than in sunny places). We don't know.

I much rather prefer Herdade dos Lameirões station, which is clearly much more open and is in fact measuring according to WMO guidelines (which are not too clear now, I looked them up but I am unsure). 

The 224 m height means that if we measure in teh valley right souht to it, it is 100 m lower giving way to 0.8 to 1 C higher temperatures in the summer. But it is a difficult comparison now that I have seen the station.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2010 às 18:05)

duero disse:


> Sim, fico de acordo en moitas coisas.
> 
> Como eu dize esos dados de 40 e 45 graus lembro de sentir nas tvs. De seguro estavan a falar das temperaturas nas que os desportistas fazian as competencias. Mesmo un tirador chino de nome Wang Yifu, erro un tiro de pistola de aire (modalidade olimpica) por culpa do forte calor, que produz una perdida de conecimiento e posterior desmalho.
> 
> Ainda mais, lembro una partida de futebol do Mundial 94 con o cometador a falar de 50 graus no campo de futebol onde jogaban a partida.



Possivelmente estariam a falar de valores do Heat Index. Um índice que combina a temperatura do ar com a humidade relativa.

Para terem uma ideia, um valor de temperatura de 35ºC combinado com um valor de humidade relativa de 70% corresponde a um valor de 50ºC nesse índice.


----------



## Costa (23 Ago 2010 às 19:22)

J.S. disse:


> Well...that does not look too good. Isn't there some sort of handbook in Portugal for how a station should be cited. We have these rules in the Netherlands from the KNMI.
> 
> "The KNMI has adopted the following guidelines:
> - no crops or plants exceeding 0.5 m in height may be grown or placed within a radius of 25 metres around the observation site;
> ...





> Piranómetro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente, como é que é possível uma estação do IM estar totalmente à sombra e no meio do arvoredo?? Isto parece-me no mínimo ridiculo.


----------



## J.S. (23 Ago 2010 às 21:05)

Costa disse:


> Realmente, como é que é possível uma estação do IM estar totalmente à sombra e no meio do arvoredo?? Isto parece-me no mínimo ridiculo.



It is ridiculous. If you measure like this, you have created an artificial valley, in which daytime maxima rise high and nighttime minima go down low. 

Arcen KNMI is renowned for being very warm in summer. In 2006, the daytime average max of july was 30,2 C. That is in The Netherlands, yes.. 

Eindhoven had 29,2 C, Maastricht airport 28,8 C and Twente 29,3 C. Especially Eindhoven is pretty near, measure on teh same soil and under comparable circumstances. So Arcen, more to the east could be somewhat warmer but 1 C over less than 50 km in a flat country is a lot...So, lile I said before, look at google earth at this exact location:

51°30'3.71" and  6°11'38.83". It is surrounded by trees. Not so strange to measure such high temperatures....Now at Arcen, the trees ar 20 m away in the North and south and 40 m away to the west. It is ridiculous. 

Amareleja measures higher temperatures than Herdade dos Lameiroes, despite being 50 m higher, 20 km more to the North. Not by much, but still it is a tad warmer. Herdade dos Lameirões went op to 39.5 C on saturday and Amareleja to about 40,5 C. July averages 37,8 in H dos L and 38,0 in Ama...
Luckily, we have H. dos L. to get a good indication everstill and luckily the difference is rather small everstill. May be the enclosure is somewhat abated by the shade...Who can tell. 

I know for sure that many weatheramateurs all over the world have a better placed station than this one...


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2010 às 23:58)

J.S. disse:


> Some problems with Amareleja:
> - Do you notice the sensorscreen actually placed in the shade?!
> - Surrounded by trees, causing the station to warm up at day and to read lower temperatures at night in the absence of a city.
> - situated at 225 m height (cools things a bit down).
> ...




Tenho uma dúvida.
Porque é que as árvores aumentam as máximas e diminuem as mínimas?




J.S. disse:


> Another possibility is that the trees shade out the screen so much, it in facts reads lower than in sunny places). We don't know..




Sim, aparentemente a estação meteorológica da Amareleja devia registar valores mais altos se tivesse em condições mais adequadas para fazer medições correctas.


----------



## Zerrui (25 Ago 2010 às 19:33)

J.S. disse:


> Well...that does not look too good. Isn't there some sort of handbook in Portugal for how a station should be cited. We have these rules in the Netherlands from the KNMI(...).



Olá J.S.

A meu ver, assunto é complicado. Uma estação meteorológica de superfície deve ser instalada em local e com equipamento adequado. Qual é a sua finalidade? Reunir dados para permitir chegada e partida de aeronaves? Coleccionar dados para definir o clima de uma região? Avaliar a adequação à instalação de torres aerogeradoras? Valorizar a análise meteorológica com fim a permitir melhores previsões do tempo? Vigiar a qualidade do ar? Caracterizar a alimentação de uma bacia hidrográfica? Apurar os valores máximos e mínimos de determinado parâmetro meteorológico? Permitir medidas contra a "geada"? Auxiliar a gestão dos meios de combate a incêndios florestais? Etc.
Consoante a intenção, assim se escolhem o local e os instrumentos. O Instituto Meteorológico holandês, assim como o prtuguês, o espanhol, o..., usam critérios universais enaltecidos pela Organização Mundial de Meteorologia para que os valores observados e registados sirvam para definir o estado presente da baixa atmosfera. Um analista/previsor olhará para eles todos de todas as regiões e será capaz de dizer que massa de ar é aquela, para onde se desloca, qual a sua instabilidade... se se aproxima uma superfície frontal, que centro de acção condiciona o local, se vai chover, trovejar, etc. Estas estações não servirão muito para determinar qual é o ponto mais quente (e qual será a extensão que se pretende?), pois os pontos mais quentes são aqueles que são pouco ventilados, têm uma insolação longa, não sofrem a influência marítima, estão mais próximos do Equador, são de constituição rochosa cuja cobertura não repele a radiação solar, etc. E, mesmo dito deste modo estou a ser incorrecto, pois o ar que passa no tal Death Valley deve o seu calor a uma ventilação especial do tipo "efeito de Fohen", que provoca nos Alpes o aquecimento deflagrador de avalanchas e as quase misteriosas mudanças de humor e de estado de espírito dos habitantes a sotavento.
Eu também acho que a localização que a fotografia ilustra não é a mais correcta para uma rede de observação nacional. E também dá argumentos para a recusa em aceitar os valores que ela forneça para definir o estado inicial de qualquer modelo físico-matemático de previsão do tempo!
Zerrui


----------



## J.S. (25 Ago 2010 às 21:35)

belem disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida.
> Porque é que as árvores aumentam as máximas e diminuem as mínimas?



Because they stabilize the air as the wind drops between the trees. You know the temperature rises from the ground up and it cools down from he ground up. So the highest and lowest temperatures are measured at ground level. 
With wind, these warmer airlayers mix with cooler layers above (at day) vice versa at night. If you start in the vicinity of trees (but without buildings!), there is less wind. There is less or no mixing to about crownheigth of the trees. And the air can freely warm up or cool down. So with trees surrounding a station (partly), you get lower nighttime temperatures and higher daytime temperatures as long as the sky is clear. 



> Sim, aparentemente a estação meteorológica da Amareleja devia registar valores mais altos se tivesse em condições mais adequadas para fazer medições correctas.



Factor in the shade and you end up with a lot of serious unknown factors.


----------



## J.S. (25 Ago 2010 às 21:43)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá J.S.
> 
> A meu ver, assunto é complicado. Uma estação meteorológica de superfície deve ser instalada em local e com equipamento adequado. Qual é a sua finalidade? Reunir dados para permitir chegada e partida de aeronaves etcetc? Zerrui



Hej Zerrui. I am interested in the hottest place in Portugal/Europe at day. I am not discounting Amareleja for that reason, but for the reason that it is measuring the climate in that hole in the forest. It is not measuring adequately the temperature in the region. That is clear to me.
If we want to see the climatic differences in Portugal, you must eliminate sitefactors (buildings. cities, next to an airstrip, trees etc). 

Death Valley...I think what makes it so hot is not føhn (or not the biggest factor), the most important thing is that it is very low lying (like Turpan) and has a very reflective surface that heats up very fast. It has extremely long sunshine hours and low wind speeds...So there you go.

Turpan in China is very interesting (and hot) too in summer. I like it, because it is so continental in its position and I believe it is salty too.

Here you see some info on Turpan, at 154 m below sealevel:

"The Turpan Basin has a hot and arid continental climate in which the precipitation is far less than the potential evaporation. July is the hottest month with an average maximum temperature of 39.7°C (103.5°F) and January the coolest with an average maximum temperature of -2.2°C (28°F). Monthly rainfall is highest in June (3.3 mm) and lowest in February (0.2 mm). The annual average precipitation is less than 2 cm (data from the Global Historical Climatology Network, collected between 1951 and 1990 from the Turpan weather station). In contrast to this, the potential annual evaporation rate reaches 3 m. Because of its climate, the area is sometimes counted as one of the Furnaces of China, although the locations included under this heading vary."

In the winter, it is as cold as Oslo at day. In the summer at day, it is warmer than any place in Europe! Extreme place!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (26 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Olá amigos:

50ºc en Portugal e Espanha sempre foi motivo de discusion.

Creo que en la froteiira con Huelva/Badajoz, en el Alenteixo, 
baixo 200m temperaturas de 48ºc son posibles.

En El granado (Huelva), 1/8/2003 se alcançou 47,0ºc,
Huelva cidade 43,4cº (costa).

Os puntos mais candentes de a peninsula fueron Huelva, Algarve, e Alenteixo en 2003
no Sevilla o Cordoba (45.2º y 46.2º).

En 2004 Huelva Alcançou 43,8º (costa) y Sevilla 44,3ºc (San Pablo), con
la estaçao meteologica cerca da pistas de cemento do aeropuerto e isla
de calor.
En 2004 El granado alcaçou 46ºc y La Palma del condado 45,5ºc

Es posivle temperaturas muito cercanas a 50ºc en SE de portugal, 
perto de Huelva e Badajoz.

Ate logo


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2010 às 17:29)

Costa disse:


> Realmente, como é que é possível uma estação do IM estar totalmente à sombra e no meio do arvoredo?? Isto parece-me no mínimo ridiculo.



Talvez essa estação já aí esteja há bastante tempo, e se assim foi não haveria tanto arvoredo como agora...

Ainda assim, se o anemómetro apanhar o vento, o termohigrómetro estver protegido por radiation shield e o pluiómetro consiguir captar a chuva, acho que a estação estará bem localizada. 

Porque raio é que se pensa que uma estação meteorológica tem que estar num descanpado ou num meio urbano?

Nos meios urbanos a anomalia inflaccionada na estação é bem maior que num local de mato, onde representará valores muito mais reais.

Este é o meu ponto de vista...


----------



## J.S. (26 Ago 2010 às 18:31)

Pedro disse:


> Talvez essa estação já aí esteja há bastante tempo, e se assim foi não haveria tanto arvoredo como agora...
> 
> Ainda assim, se o anemómetro apanhar o vento, o termohigrómetro estver protegido por radiation shield e o pluiómetro consiguir captar a chuva, acho que a estação estará bem localizada.
> 
> ...



Pedro, the problem with Amareleja and comparable placed stations are these wel established facts:

- 1) with less wind, a non ventilated radiationshield heats up more than it immediate surroundings. It starts to measure the temperature inside the screen and much less the temperature of the air surrounding it. This already occurs with a 3 m/s-1 wind and becomes worse the less wind there is.

2) a place which is sheltered, gets less wind. This means it heats up and cools down more quickly.  There is no or less mixing of colder and, at night, warmer layers at some altitude.

So Amareleja has this problem: because there is less wind than on the fields nearby, the screen has more chance to self heat AND is already situated in a warmer (in summer) site because it is surround by trees. You have much more chance of not measuring the temperature of the air in the region.

Now if the trees are grwoing and growing, you could end up with this: Amareleja becomes during summerdays than other stations in the region which have not this site and not this problem. You could conclude that Amareleja warms up very fast the last 40 years. If you start to compare, you'd see that it still warms up but that Amareleja is influenced by other things than the local climate...Etcetc...


----------



## Zerrui (26 Ago 2010 às 20:44)

J.S. disse:


> Because they stabilize the air(...).



Hey J.S.:

I'm sorry, but I never heard such thing. Some doubts: higher and lower (air) temperatures occurs at ground level (is this valable under sunshine as in the shadow? And what about the temperatures inversions?); why is a building different from the trees concerning wind path? Perhaps it is a question of volume... I'm sure I didn't payed atention. I'll read it again. I hope there were no more surprised people in the forum.
Zerrui
(Olá J.S.:
Lamento, mas devo dizer que nunca ouvi pôr as coisas deste modo. Eis algumas dúvidas: os valores mais altos e os mais baixos da temperatura (do ar) ocorrem ao nível do solo? (será que isto vale tanto sob a radiação solar como à sombra? E o que dizer das inversões de temperatura?); porque é que a influência de um edifício é diferente da das árvores quanto ao vento? Talvez seja uma questão de volume... Talvez eu não tenha prestado a devida atenção. Vou ler isto outra vez. Espero que, aqui no Fórum, não tenha ficado mais ninguém confuso.
Zerrui)


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2010 às 22:14)

J.S. disse:


> the daytime maxima and than Guadiana and Guadalquivir region are warmer. They are mor econtinental also, so the minima are lower and even much lower on the Portuguese side.



As mínimas das zonas mais quentes de Portugal são desconhecidas, porque simplesmente não há cobertura meteorológica dessas zonas. A única referência indirecta ( porque falava de médias) para uma região que não está entre as mais quentes, deu já valores bastante altos para a média dos meses mais quentes ( perto de Alcoutim).
Por isso, parece-me inquestionavelmente cedo tomar alguma conclusão.


----------



## Zerrui (27 Ago 2010 às 00:26)

Pedro disse:


> Talvez essa estação já aí esteja há bastante tempo, e se assim foi não haveria tanto arvoredo como agora...
> Este é o meu ponto de vista...



Olá Pedro:

O assunto da observação dos fenómenos atmosféricos, de os comparar, de os dimensionar, de os registar, de os arquivar, de os interpretar pode ser uma coisa pessoal: -Apetece-me arranjar um termómetro, um higrómetro, um udómetro, um anemómetro, um barómetro, um ..., arranjar-lhes uma instalação e garantir o seu funcionamento e partilhar os meus resultados!
Mas pode (e deve, prefiro eu) adoptar uma atitude mais social, integrada nos interesses de uma comunidade. Nesse caso, -Vou saber como se monta e instala uma estação meteorológica de forma a ajudar as instituições públicas (ou privadas) a fazer qualquer coisa, vou intergrar-me num projecto colectivo... 
Aí tem. O termómetro pode estar onde nos apetecer, o abrigo pode estar à sombra ou ao Sol, no sopé ou no cume, na encosta ou num terreno plano, ao lado de um edifício ou no meio da mata... onde quisermos. As observações, essas é que terão um valor relativo e só se podem comparar com outras feitas noutro país mas integradas no ambiente de modo semelhante. Aos médicos, interessa quase sempre a temperatura medida no sovaco. Ocasionalmente, para certas avaliações específicas, podem optar por outro ponto de contacto... É como neste Fórum.
Zerrui 
(PS. O anemómetro é colocado a, pelo menos, 10m de altura, numa área desimpedida. Não se podendo evitar as árvores (os obstáculos), os valores do vento deixarão de ter qualidade para a representação da troposfera...)


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2010 às 01:07)

Vamos lá ver uma coisa. Já todos percebemos que o IM foi colocando estações em espaços na maioria das vezes detidos por outras instituições públicas, é o caso da Amareleja, como é o caso certamente da maioria das estações pelo que percebi. Para que ? Para poupar custos obviamente, que o IM provavelmente não se pôde dar ao luxo nas últimas décadas em andar pelo país de cheque na mão a comprar propriedades perfeitas. Às vezes esquecem-nos que somos um país pobre, há uma certa ilusão de novo riquismo completamente artificial baseada nesta vida a crédito e dívida em que vivemos.

J.S., eu sei que na Holanda as coisas  a este nível são perfeitas, já li isso em vários locais, mas também sei que há países muito mais ricos onde há estações em situações que jamais haveria em Portugal, nos EUA por exemplo: http://www.norcalblogs.com/watts/weather_stations/ Como será a situação noutros países europeus, equivalentes ao nosso ? 
Por outro lado, nos EUA há uma realidade curiosa, que é a de muitas estações públicas estarem em propriedades privadas, não só de borla, como mantidas voluntariamente pelos proprietários que recebem formação. Em Portugal isso é praticamente impensável, se fores pedir a alguém para ver se podem instalar uma "engenhoca" cientifica no terreno dele, a primeira coisa que esse alguém pergunta é "Quanto pagam?". São outras realidades, e os EUA que tem coisas más, também tem coisas boas destas, há um certo voluntarismo patriótico pela coisa pública que não existe em Portugal e mesmo na restante Europa, isso nota-se bastante em vastas zonas do interior americano onde se houver um buraco na estrada vão lá os vizinhos tapar, se existir uma árvore caída vão remove-la, não ficam à espera que lá vá um departamento qualquer do estado resolver a situação.

Nestas coisas temos que ter alguma racionalidade. Imaginem um hipotético cenário, uma notícia de jornal. Instituto de Meteorologia adquire propriedade por 100 mil euros para instalar uma estação meteorológica, quando havia uma propriedade do Estado a 500 metros, gratuita, mas que não servia por causa de 3 árvores que alteravam a temperatura em 0,xºC. Isto foi completamente inventado, mas o que pensariam as pessoas ?

Vou dar outro exemplo. Aqui no fórum todos aplaudimos (inclusive eu) a Galiza (região) ter em breve um radar meteorológico, apesar de já haver um de Espanha na própria Galiza.  Aplaudimos, mas isto terá alguma lógica ? Não é pelo contrário criticável o esbanjo de recursos públicos ? Imaginem na Madeira, que daqui a x anos o IM instalava lá um radar nacional, mas passado uns anos, o governo regional instalava outro radar ? O que pensariam os contribuintes disso ? É óbvio que eu até imagino o porquê disso acontecer, provavelmente a entidade pública central espanhola não dá acesso ao radar que as entidades regionais desejam. Obviamente só nas coisas públicas acontecem estas coisas, se fossem duas instituições privadas, provavelmente sentavam-se à mesa e rapidamente chegariam a um acordo favorável para ambos para evitar instalar 2 radares numa mesma região. Mas na coisa pública, isto acontece muitas vezes assim, pois o dinheiro não lhes sai do bolso directamente.

Nestas coisas provavelmente o IM teve que encontrar locais públicos, ou privados com alguma abertura que não pensassem apenas em cheques na mão, locais o melhor possível tendo em conta os recursos disponíveis. Certamente nalguns casos não são perfeitos, mas é assim a vida, longe de ser perfeita. Pessoalmente eu compreendo estes locais menos perfeitos no contexto da nossa realidade, e preocupa-me mais a falta de manutenção, como por exemplo alguns casos aqui relatados nos últimos meses de erva demasiado grande, abrigos envelhecidos a perder a pintura, etc, pois isso são coisas que facilmente se resolvem e parece que não é isso que acontece.


----------



## mesogeiakos (27 Ago 2010 às 06:50)

Vince I understand totally what you mean on the infastructure and the financial mobility which basically affects the way almost any National Meteorological authority works.This is real life and real Europe where those issues of financial administration can and will ultimately affect the way those stations work.

Even though the repetative and tiring fairytale from JS about what Holland does and doesnt means little to the rest of Europe, I believe you are raising a valid point here on the international standards and differences between countries.The only framework that we can work with to at least streamline meteorological measurements is the WMO. It strikes me as odd that JS says that Holland does not follow the WMO protocols while it is obvious that various stations from Holland do have the WMO id.

Now the question we need to be asking is whether or not the National Meteorological authorities do comply with those standards even after they have managed to acquire the WMO id for their stations and at this point logic tells us that the ''country profile'' especially in civil administration will ultimately affect the day to day running of those meteorological stations.

Mind you that Greece is not that different to Portugal.We are also not the richest country in Europe and definitely we have a very problematic public sector even though I think our per capita income is considerably higher to Portugal's. In Greece we have the problem of funding gone missing(i.e corruption).We had cases of the state providing funds to HNMS for class A meteorological stations in Crete and documents saying that they bought 40.000 euro stations and equipment and those are no where to be found...

To make a long story short,despite the different economies and profiles of the countries we have at least the WMO criteria that we should all try to ''force upon'' in a way to our national authorities so we will have valid measurements.

Just to return to the topic.I am really confused on what is actually discussed here..I mean is the 50.0C possible in Portugal?Well off course it is!Given an extreme heatwave this is almost sure to happen...but we do need an extreme event.

In my opinion the areas that can really manage 50.0C are a few but they do exist...Those are in my opinion:The area around Amareleja in Portugal,the areas in Gualdaquivir and around Huelva and MOST definitely the area in Murcia.In Italy the Foggia valley,the interior of Sardinia and the ''piane'' di Catania and lastly in Greece the Athens basin and Attica in general and the Argolis plain and Sparta valley...All the above areas have what it takes to hit the 50.0C....all are within reach as long as an extreme event does take place!


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2010 às 13:39)

Em relação aos 50ºc em Portugal, na minha humilde opinião, existe a possibilidade de ocorrência destes valores, no Tejo Interior ( Tejo Internacional), em alguns vales do Alto Douro e na Bacia do Guadiana.
Talvez também nas zonas baixas que ficam junto à zona de Barrancos/Amareleja, seja possível.


----------



## J.S. (27 Ago 2010 às 18:59)

To answer some questions of you, here is some research directed to:

1 radiation errors of various sensorscreens (Stevenson screen well above 1,5 K in an intercomparison with other sensorscreens)
2 The effect of low windspeed on modern shields
3 The effect of open and closed surroundings on measurements.

That is why it is important, because the total summ of the errors can easily become 2-3 C without any city effect to speak of.

And here research of the WMO coded DB 260 site by the KNMI, which answers how a WMO site is seriously in error and it is caused by a single tree barrier. It also shows you how theory and practice are real. A sheltered area warms up faster and cools down faster (not in cities btw):

I quote:

"The results show that a large tree barrier in the vicinity of the DB260 has a significant effect on the operationally observed temperatures. Compared to more open locations at the KNMI terrain, DB260 shows higher maximum temperatures and lower minimum temperatures. _In the summer half year the daily maximum temperatures are on average 0.28°C higher than those for the most open site and the daily minimum temperatures are on average 0.48°C lower. Individual daily differences may, however, be much larger. Consequently, *the representativeness* of the measurements for the surrounding area of the KNMI-terrain *may be seriously questioned*. For operational temperature observations, it is therefore recommended to consider *a move *of the observations from DB260 *to the most  open location* in the experiment, indicated as Test4._ However, * for climatological purposes a continuous record without artificial breaks is important.* Therefore, the temperature observations at DB260 should be continued until a satisfactory transfer function is developed that can be used to reduce the temperature observations at Test4 to DB260. 

And

"It is _well known _that wind speed influences the magnitude of the errors made in air temperature measurements, especially for daytime radiation errors. The results here stress the importance of high-accuracy wind speed
measurements near the thermometer screen at screen height during both day and night. These wind measurements are an important measure for determining: differences in radiation errors between sites, local differences in atmospheric stability (resulting in differences in vertical temperature profiles near screens), and, eventually, for corrections. Consequently, this type of wind measurements may be important for objectively monitoring the homogeneity of temperature sites, and for developing improved weather dependent transfer functions in case of future inhomogeneities. Positioning of high-accuracy wind speed measurements (in particular at low wind speeds < 3.0 m/s) near the thermometer screen at screen height, in addition to the current operational wind measurements, is therefore strongly recommended. This refers especially to stations of climatological interest." 

Here the whole research. Read it yourself

http://www.knmi.nl/publications/fulltexts/hisklim7.pdf


With a stevensonscreen, this error would be even larger as you can read in the following two links, which conclude that articifical aspiration (daytime especially) is the best solution. Look how even Gill plate screens (to be more clear: screens that look like Davis sensorscreens) warm up rapidly with less wind in high sun. The trees near Amareleja are far worse than those at De Bilt....Look what errors can be expected...

First the preliminar results of an interscreen comparison. A small and easy reed showing that the Stevenson screen does give way to large errors, even in the Netherlands. Expec them to become bigger in the sunny south.

http://www.knmi.nl/~meulenvd/wmo/TECO1998/tc98temp.pdf


A long read, thororough research on plated screens and low wind effect can be read here. With windspeeds decreasing below 2 m/s, temperatures start to rocket. Easy to see that a small fan that blows over the sensor reduces errors dramatically. Good read if you wnat to construct the sensor yourself.

http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/1520-0426%281999%29016%3C1862%3AMEAWMR%3E2.0.CO%3B2

In conclusion: no matter where you measure. If you want to measure the climate, artificial windbreaks and most certainly cities are to be avoided.
The use of a Stevensonscreen is the worst one for measuring the correct temperature in sunny climates.


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 00:31)

J.S. disse:


> To answer some questions of you, here is some research directed to:
> 
> 1 radiation errors of various sensorscreens (Stevenson screen well above 1,5 K in an intercomparison with other sensorscreens)
> 2 The effect of low windspeed on modern shields
> ...



And how does this relate on how multiple national authorities measure?Do you happen to be an insider on how and with  which equipement national authorities measure?

Because ok we get that you wanna build the super dooper station but can you give us consistent evidence on the exact equipment each proffesional meteorological station in the world has?

It seems as if an amateur is trying to discredit the professionals by overgeneralizing.We have a proverb indeed in Greece about this.

For example look at the equipment NOA in Greece uses for the class A meteorological stations.

Btw google translate it.Too bored to do the translation



> Εργαστήριο Ατμοσφαιρικής Χημείας
> Το ΕΑΧ έχει ως κύριο αντικείμενο την έρευνα και κατανόηση των θεμελιωδών χημικών διαδικασιών που επηρρεάζουν το στρώμα του όζοντος, καθώς και των χημικών και φωτοχημικών διαδικασιών της τροπόσφαιρας που προκαλούν την ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση. Τά ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα προσδοκάται ότι θα συμβάλλουν στην κατανόηση και την αξιολόγηση του μηχανισμού σχηματισμού της ρύπανσης, σε συνδυασμό και με μετεωρολογικά στοιχεία. Το εργαστήριο συμβάλλει επίσης στην κατανόηση του οξειδωτικού μηχανισμού και του κύκλου ζωής ενός πλήθους ρύπων που οφείλονται σε ανθρώπινες δραστηριότητες. Το Εργαστήριο διαθέτει τα απαραίτητα όργανα και την υποδομή για τον έλεγχο της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης και την καταγραφή επεισοδίων σε αστικές και βιομηχανικές περιοχές. Αποτελεί τον σύνδεσμο μεταξύ των φορέων που δραστηριοποιούνται στην περιβαλλοντική έρευνα, μέσω της διαπίστευσης επιστημονικών οργάνων και της διεξαγωγής μελετών σε εθνικό επίπεδο.
> 
> Εργαστήριο Ακτινομετρίας
> ...


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 01:32)

mesogeiakos disse:


> And how does this relate on how multiple national authorities measure?Do you happen to be an insider on how and with  which equipement national authorities measure?
> 
> Because ok we get that you wanna build the super dooper station but can you give us consistent evidence on the exact equipment each proffesional meteorological station in the world has?
> 
> ...



So a Davis VantagePro2 with an aspirated sensorscreen, used by thousands and thousands of amateurs in Europe alone is "superdooper" according to you for the Greek metoffice or at least by your standards? Okey...wonder if this actually says somehting about me or more about you.

And there is a proverb for what you do aswell. It is not Greek, but it is international. It is called: shoot the messenger. One of its characteristics is not to get into any depth of the message of that person, but rather go ad hominem in order to evade the points raised.


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 02:59)

J.S. disse:


> So a Davis VantagePro2 with an aspirated sensorscreen, used by thousands and thousands of amateurs in Europe alone is "superdooper" according to you for the Greek metoffice or at least by your standards? Okey...wonder if this actually says somehting about me or more about you.
> 
> And there is a proverb for what you do aswell. It is not Greek, but it is international. It is called: shoot the messenger. One of its characteristics is not to get into any depth of the message of that person, but rather go ad hominem in order to evade the points raised.




Νο Ι am actually critizing your mood on critizing the authorities with the super dooper stations you seem to like to construct.Besides Davis stations are crap but you see in Greece the WMO id stations rely on anything but Davis data.Do you mean that class A research meteorological stations in Portugal or elsewhere are simply Davis?I dont follow your logic or your critisism unless you are an insider of each and every proffesional meteorological station of the world,which would be interesting if you were!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2010 às 06:05)

Boa noite.

Tenho lido alguns dos textos aqui presentes e claramente há visões distintas ou parecidas sobre os problemas que se verificam no modo como são obtidos os dados oficiais destas zonas "quentes".

*Mas uma coisa é certa: o tema aqui é "local mais quente de Portugal? 50ºC é possível?"*
Local mais quente de Portugal: oficialmente é o interior alentejano na zona de Moura\Barrancos - os dados assim o apontam. Zonas como o interior do vale do Douro e Tejo\afluentes são quentes mas faltam dados oficiais.
50ºC é possível: claramente possível até pela aproximação de valores na zona de Moura\Barrancos. Nas outras zonas "supostamente" é possível mas não temos dados de base por onde partir.

A grande questão prende-se com os dados que temos em mão que nos permitam encarar as suspeitas se terá chegado então aos tais e míticos *50ºC*. É impossível ter certezas, ainda para mais com dúvidas nos valores OFICIAIS...

Um exemplo: eu quero obter dados confiaveis na minha estação. O meu terreno não obedece aos parâmetros necessários a uma certificação oficial. O que vou tentar é maximizar a fiabilidade destes dados recorrendo a um "radiation shield" bem como à colocação do sensor da temperatura a vários metros do chão. Porquê? Porque tenho um relvado e um sistema de rega que me irá alterar dados como a temperatura e como a humidade. Mas SEGURAMENTE que terei um aumento da temperatura máxima pois haverá uma maior exposição do sensor à luz solar (mesmo com RS). Neste momento os meus valores de temperatura são obtidos com o sensor sempre à sombra e virado numa parede a norte.
Todos temos noção da "perfeição" mas sendo o modelo a seguir tem que haver por vezes uma certa maneabilidade para se aceder a ela.
Espaços livres de acordo com as regras são essenciais mas basta atender a um facto para pensar na realidade: é diferente viver numa zona plana e com pouca vegetação e viver numa zona densamente arborizada e com declives marcados. Em qual deles é melhor aplicada a regra dos espaços amplos e livres de vegetação como mandam as regras?

Eu vivo numa das zonas mais verdes do país, sendo que os declives são uma constante. Relativamente perto de casa passa um rio e assim fico na parte mais baixa da freguesia e sujeito a inversões térmicas fortes - será que os meus dados não serão fiáveis por isso? Para ter dados mais "oficiais" teria de colocar os sensores na cota média da freguesia bem como numa zona plana e livre de vegetação, exactamente o contrário da realidade?

As regras existem mas a realidade mostra que podem e devem ser maleáveis e adaptáveis à realidade de cada zona. O contrário é "falsear" os dados e mostrar uma realidade que não existe.

Uma dúvida: as normas oficiais obrigam a algum tipo de solo a ter debaixo da estação? Pode ser relvado, xistoso, granítico, calcário, de terra argilosa, areia, etc, etc?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2010 às 06:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tenho lido alguns dos textos aqui presentes e claramente há visões distintas ou parecidas sobre os problemas que se verificam no modo como são obtidos os dados oficiais destas zonas "quentes".
> 
> ...



Eu penso que as estações oficiais meteorológicas obedecem a um conjunto de parâmetros rígidos (ex: altura do sensor a 1.5m porque assim se definiu como sendo a altura a que um humano se apercebe da temperatura ambiente e não rente ao chão ou a 20m de altura), também definem o espaço em torno da estação até x metros à volta, e mandam as boas regras que a estação se localize a uma altitude média da localidade, se possível fora quanto baste do efeito ilha urbana e ainda num local onde nada impeça os ventos dominantes. No fundo, o que se pretende é que a estação seja o mais representativa possível das condições meteorológicas mais abrangentes da localidade, é isso o que se pretende. Mas e se um rio divide a cidade? E se a cidade é mais ou menos arborizada? E se a cidade é tão grande que a maioria dos habitantes está sujeita ao efeito de ilha urbana? Não deveria então a estação oficial estar nessas mesmas condições?? Penso que me estou a explicar bem: o que importa mais, é medir as condições meteorológicas reais sentidas pela maioria da população naquela localidade, ou medir as condições meteorológicas num local tal que represente o melhor possível como se não existisse essa mesma localidade?? Penso que o interesse está entre o 8 e o 80, mas mais próximo se possível das condições sentidas pela maioria dos habitantes.

Se a pergunta deste tópico fosse: "como conseguir uma temperatura de 50C numa estação oficial, em Portugal?" aí eu responderia que dados os 47C atingidos, seria fácil conceber um ambiente em torno dessa mesma estação oficial (que obedece às regras mínimas padrão) de tal forma que fossem atingidos 50C nessa estação! Como? Pensem.. Na área de controlo, não podíamos modificar, mas à sua volta teríamos toda a liberdade: que tal colocar à volta da área da estação oficial padrão um círculo com 1km2 placa de cobre (material condutor, com baixo albedo) com 1mm de espessura no solo sobre uma placa de cortiça (material isolante) com 10mm de espessura. Acrescentaria ainda algumas barreiras (muros distânciados) corta-vento para impedir a circulação de ar à superfície.

Isto seria apenas um experiência, tudo seria moldavel menos a área definida como estação meteorológica segundo as regras oficiais. Esta teria de permanecer intacta. Ainda acham impossível de se conseguir 50C?

Na realidade, considerada a região mais quente, seria de escolher a mais protegida do vento, com menos humidade,e com albedo maior, dado que as rochas não são muito condutoras ao contrário do metal.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2010 às 08:04)

Por vezes fazemos comparações entre dados obtidos em zonas quentes.
O vale da morte, o deserto líbio (extremos de temperatura mundiais) e por exemplo os extremos de temperatura obtidos na Europa.
Em que condições são obtidos estes dados?
No vale da morte não sei bem que tipo de solo terá mas no deserto líbio presumo que o solo debaixo da estação seja de areia...se as regras mandarem que o solo seja relvado (ervado?) não acredito que nestes pontos tenham esses espaços assim, ainda parta mais que teriam de ter uma extensão apreciável para o desejado efeito senão mandariam sempre as condições do solo nativo.
Por cá parece-me que os solos serão sempre de relva ou de erva. Este tipo de solo não será propício a variações marcadas da temperatura como os solos nús.

O que acham disto? Poderá o tipo de solo influenciar de forma notória os extremos de temperatura como os que referi?


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 10:35)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Νο Ι am actually critizing your mood on critizing the authorities with the super dooper stations you seem to like to construct.Besides Davis stations are crap but you see in Greece the WMO id stations rely on anything but Davis data.Do you mean that class A research meteorological stations in Portugal or elsewhere are simply Davis?I dont follow your logic or your critisism unless you are an insider of each and every proffesional meteorological station of the world,which would be interesting if you were!



Etc..

I have been willing to answer some questions you raise and in depth. You have consistenlty not shown the same courtesy. 
The WMO question you raised about Dutrch stations and my reply, in which research shows that even De Bilt is currently not measuring correctly and that this has introduced serious errors. It is not addressed by you, you just jump to anothe topic.

You seem to have a goal to change a whole community and their thoughts about what region is the warmest in summer and which one is in fact not. I have no such desire towards you. 

There are no specialist intercomparing these stations. It are some amateurs and they do so in a amateuristric way and this one, you, insists it is oke and uses nonarguments so he can state what seems to be his desire: the place where he lives is the warmest in summer in Europe. 

Without even knowing how a single one of those stations is measuring, not knowing how it is cited, not knowing what equipment is used and while he now does know that WMO standards says nothing about how accurate these measurements are. The WMO, as the De Bilt case shows without a single doubt, does not assure you anything. This comparison is therefor not teling us with any certainty that either of the regions is warmer or not. The errors that can be introduced by heatisle, shelter and equipment used suprass the current differences easily.

I hope at least some members of this forum learn about why and how temperatures are measured, why a critical look is usefull and why somehting that is called an institute does not guarantee anything at all. it is criticism with a scientific basis that gets us forward. Just accepting peoples remarks on facevalue offers the opposite.


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 10:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por vezes fazemos comparações entre dados obtidos em zonas quentes.
> O vale da morte, o deserto líbio (extremos de temperatura mundiais) e por exemplo os extremos de temperatura obtidos na Europa.
> Em que condições são obtidos estes dados?
> No vale da morte não sei bem que tipo de solo terá mas no deserto líbio presumo que o solo debaixo da estação seja de areia...se as regras mandarem que o solo seja relvado (ervado?) não acredito que nestes pontos tenham esses espaços assim, ainda parta mais que teriam de ter uma extensão apreciável para o desejado efeito senão mandariam sempre as condições do solo nativo.
> ...



It is okey to measure above sand if that is what is available. A very funny and helpful solution is in fact shown on the picture of Herdade dos Lameirões station in Portugal. They have used artificial grass because no grass will grow there.....Hahahahahaha.....very smart soluton which could be standardised! Costs you about 500-1000 dollar for may be 100 m2. In the longrun, this is very cheap because artifical grass does not grow and maintanance is low.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2010 às 11:11)

A questão do piso até pode ser considerada cómica...
Como é que podem ser representativos os valores obtidos numa determinada região se se adultera o chão em questão?
Altera-se artificialmente um local para obter um standard mas depois não se olha à possível influência que isso pode levar aos dados obtidos. 
Fará sentido obter dados num deserto mas ao mesmo tempo "atapetando" uns quantos metros quadrados? Os dados nunca mas nunca serão reais. O que será sempre real é obter estes dados no terreno natural da área...será que se atapetam os locais de captação no ártico e no antártico? Ou no deserto do Saara? Não me parece.


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 13:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> A questão do piso até pode ser considerada cómica...
> Como é que podem ser representativos os valores obtidos numa determinada região se se adultera o chão em questão?
> Altera-se artificialmente um local para obter um standard mas depois não se olha à possível influência que isso pode levar aos dados obtidos.
> Fará sentido obter dados num deserto mas ao mesmo tempo "atapetando" uns quantos metros quadrados? Os dados nunca mas nunca serão reais. O que será sempre real é obter estes dados no terreno natural da área...será que se atapetam os locais de captação no ártico e no antártico? Ou no deserto do Saara? Não me parece.



Yes, well it is funny anway they did that. Olthough the soil can influence the measurement of course, it would be nice to have some sort of standard. But there is a point when theory and practice may cause serious problems and conflicts in obtaining the ideal measuring situation. 
As I saidm the soil covered with grass is a guidelin, not a law of some sort. I think they description of grass is mostly directed to cutting down grass and not letting it grow to 1-2 m around the station. Because this seriously affects the way you measure. You start to measure at a few cm height if grass growns to 1.5 m or so....So you have to maintain the grass at a maximum of 5 cn height I believe. This is no problem in some parts of the world.

The artificial grass is no standard and it has other prperties than real grass. I can see over here in the Netherlands that footballfieds in winter get a much longer snowcover on artifical grass than real grass for instance, which in its turn would affect the data measured....So may be they should study what artificial grass has characterstics that are comparable to real grass etcetc.
A big advantage I see is costs in the long term. Artificial grass that is UV hardy will last you 20-40 years at leastm, surely if it is not used for football. You need not to mow it, you need not to do anything with it other than check it every once in a while to see if someone did not make a carpet out of it for use at home ;-) 

There is of course a whole spectrum between superrigorous standards and very loose ones. I am no judge, but for me anything that causes errors over 0,5 K that can be avoided without high cost should be implemented. Station relocation, as is usual in crowded The Netherlands, is a good thing to and necessary. 
In essence: there are no buildings in a 100 m radius, for climatological purposes you do not measure in cities or near cities. No artificial windbarriers are allowed. The screen is artificially ventilated. Even a ventilated Stevenscreen, certainl when painted black inside, see their errors reduced bigtimes. Installing a solardriven parttime apsirated fan costs you no more than 40 euro's. And that is with an IP58 waterresitant (1m submersable) fan in it and not an el cheapo one. 
Day and nighttime aspiration costs you some circuitry and a 6 AH solar battery. That is 40 euro more. I'd see 80 euro for getting rid of the largest errors is doable for all EURO countries.
To keep everything valid, you start measuring simulataniously in the old and new situation for 5 years or so to adjust for the differences and to keep a  continous dataset for cllimateresearch purposes.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 13:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tenho lido alguns dos textos aqui presentes e claramente há visões distintas ou parecidas sobre os problemas que se verificam no modo como são obtidos os dados oficiais destas zonas "quentes".
> 
> ...



Caro Aristocrata


A razão porque o Alto Douro e o Tejo Interior foram mencionados, deve-se a um trabalho publicado pelo IM que refere  que estas regiões reunem condições para valores bastante elevados. Algumas interpolações foram até avançadas.
Seria para mim algo complicado estar agora fazer um resumo, mas posso-lhe dizer que esse assunto foi discutido aqui várias vezes neste tópico.
Se não encontrar as referências, posso  pôr aqui as páginas em que isso foi discutido.
Espero que tenha sido útil de alguma forma.


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 23:16)

J.S. disse:


> Etc..
> 
> I have been willing to answer some questions you raise and in depth. You have consistenlty not shown the same courtesy.
> The WMO question you raised about Dutrch stations and my reply, in which research shows that even De Bilt is currently not measuring correctly and that this has introduced serious errors. It is not addressed by you, you just jump to anothe topic.
> ...



No I do not want to change anything actually in the scientific society.What I do is simply critisize you personally whenever I feel your super douper station logic infers with common logic and which implies that professionals can do a far better job compared to single units of amateurs who construct super dooper stations!


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

mesogeiakos disse:


> No I do not want to change anything actually in the scientific society.What I do is simply critisize you personally whenever I feel your super douper station logic infers with common logic and which implies that professionals can do a far better job compared to single units of amateurs who construct super dooper stations!



Yes and you raise your eyebrows, astonished that a WMO station not measures correctly. In The Netherlands for instance. I show you that I am correct.

But you are not easy to convince. These pro's, the WMO of course know what they do......Or do they? I is it understadable that you think this? Because that is one of your constant arguments: "these are WMo stations and so we need to trust them."  
No, it is not understandable that you think so. It is rather peculiar you stand by this posiition constantly. 
Because you yourself have shown a station that you are very familiar with these days that does not measure according to WMO guidelines at all, according to yourself: Sevilla San Pablo. And you have shown this three days before your questionsmarks about WMO stations being wrong and your big faith in specialists..

Like the heatisle studies about Athens you forgot to mention, you also already forgto that you yourself pointed others on the Meteored forum, with clear picrtures, that WMO station Sevilla San Pablo (which you keep on using) is measuring in a completely unsuited place. I never saw a picture, but well over a week ago I already stated clearly and many times that San Pablo is not measuring correctly, simply based on the data from metstations at the coast and metstation surrounding Sevilla which I know to be measuring correctly as I have pics how they are sited. In the right, WMO, way.

Here are the pictures of Sevilla San Pablo you yourself uploaded, on 24 th of august 2010. So three days ago.:

http://foro.meteored.com/dlattach.html;topic=41445.0;attach=151233;image

http://foro.meteored.com/dlattach.html;topic=41445.0;attach=151234;image

You write: "Look at San Pablo airport station!It is a disaster! All the heat next to vehicles,And still it is cooler to Megara and Elefsina and Thiseio and Gkazi and Ampelokipoi etc etc etc!! Isnt that strange?"

Did you spontaneously forgto about that? What is strange is that you did not mention it over here and that over here you insist that WMO guidelines are some sort of laws, that WMO stations are to be trusted and that MArtinez data is not to be trusted because it is not (always) a WMO station.

So....where does this faith come from, in those meteorologists? And it is strange, yes it is, but I have yet to see good pics of any Greek stations. So you again judge too fast. Just like only looking at one Athens stations record cannot show you how it is influenced by various factors, just a pic of Sevilla San Pablo does not show us that this is better or worse than the Greek metstations.

But thanks for proving that this (assumed) amateurs' theoretical approach as to why San Pablo cannot be measuring correctly, was spot on.  

Any other data you are withholding from us to your own convenience?


Another point: you also repeatedly say that "evertyone in Athens knows Attica is terribly hot!". So the statins must be correct. Well, people could say exactly the same about Sevilla and one of us critisizing it. "Seville is known to be hot! Ask the SevilliansSo stop talking nonsense!" And Sevilla is hot, but you show us to take it with a pinhc of salt and indirectly undermine your own argument. "Common logic" huh....is not a very precise thermometer. 

We beed pics of all the Greek stations to get a good indications of its: maintanance, the site itself and the position in the city or the airstrip. Any guarantee those are not in a comparable position like Sevilla? Or do you think this only happens anywhere in the world (Spain, Portugal, Germany, Denmark, The Netherlands, the US etcetc) but not in Greece or at least not in Attica?

Oh and by the way: superdooper Murcia with fantastic dynamic measures in garden, with a nice building next to it not unlike Sevilla San Pablo. I have pictures of that one. Soemthing tells me that in Attica the same translation of "super dynamic" applies.

For religious people we have know the VAtican for catholics and the Attican for some Greek  weatherfreaks.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2010 às 00:09)

belem disse:


> Caro Aristocrata
> A razão porque o Alto Douro e o Tejo Interior foram mencionados, deve-se a um trabalho publicado pelo IM que refere  que *estas regiões reunem condições para valores bastante elevados. Algumas interpolações foram até avançadas.*



Olá belem
Eu percebo que os profissionais do IM estudem o clima e áreas que nos interessem, particularmente como esta em discussão neste tópico.
Já muitos de nós tem noção de quais são as áreas mais quentes do país e não é necessário o estudo do IM para isso. Basta a experiência  e a constatação ao viver ou visitar estas zonas, para que daí brote algum conhecimento - é a observação natural dos curiosos que somos.
Agora o que os profissionais do IM nos trazem é a sistematização destas observações, empíricas ou não, balizada pelo recurso à ciência já comprovada, elevando o patamar do conhecimento.
*Mas o facto é este*: *não há certezas "absolutas"*, pois até a interpolações eles recorrem.
Sabemos perfeitamente que não é possível colocar estações em todo o lado e por isso se fazem estes estudos.

Nós aqui no fórum estamos a lidar não com certezas absolutas mas relativas. Tanto partimos de dados objectivos (oficiais e não oficiais) como ao conhecimento que temos adquirido ao longo do tempo para fazer as afirmações que temos feito neste espaço. É por isso salutar perceber as dúvidas que muitos de nós vão mostrando e com isso procurar aumentar o conhecimento na meteorologia.
Há uma expressão interessante: "Eu só sei que nada sei". Quanto mais aprendo, mais dúvidas vão-me surgindo; procurando esclarecer estas mais irão aparecer. Por isso é com gosto que participo nestes espaços* para aprender* e, se possível, ajudar outros.

Passando ao tema...
Por vezes surgem dúvidas em relação ao vale do Douro: parece-me que, em determinadas circunstâncias, sejam possíveis valores de 45ºC e eventualmente superiores. Dias de intensa radiação solar, ventos favoráveis e uma sinóptica que arraste uma massa de ar africana até à zona norte de Portugal, propiciará a meu ver que tal seja possível.
Há zonas do vale duriense que se encontram imensamente protegidas pelos contrafortes montanhosos em todas as direcções - é só ir até lá para verificar isso mesmo. 
Não afirmo que o vale do Douro seja potencial para os 50ºC mas se há uma zona em Portugal que possa rivalizar seriamente com as mais quentes da Europa (estou a referir a extremos de temperatura) esta é uma delas.


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá belem
> Eu percebo que os profissionais do IM estudem o clima e áreas que nos interessem, particularmente como esta em discussão neste tópico.
> Já muitos de nós tem noção de quais são as áreas mais quentes do país e não é necessário o estudo do IM para isso. Basta a experiência  e a constatação ao viver ou visitar estas zonas, para que daí brote algum conhecimento - é a observação natural dos curiosos que somos.
> Agora o que os profissionais do IM nos trazem é a sistematização destas observações, empíricas ou não, balizada pelo recurso à ciência já comprovada, elevando o patamar do conhecimento..



Exacto, daí que o recurso a essas fontes seja compreensível.





Aristocrata disse:


> *Mas o facto é este*: *não há certezas "absolutas"*, pois até a interpolações eles recorrem. Sabemos perfeitamente que não é possível colocar estações em todo o lado e por isso se fazem estes estudos..



Esse é o caminho natural para chegar à verdade.
Por isso o objectivo deste tópico é o recurso genuíno a todas as informações disponíveis para fazer a localização desses locais e depois então fazer medições_« in situ»_.






Aristocrata disse:


> Nós aqui no fórum estamos a lidar não com certezas absolutas mas relativas. Tanto partimos de dados objectivos (oficiais e não oficiais) como ao conhecimento que temos adquirido ao longo do tempo para fazer as afirmações que temos feito neste espaço. É por isso salutar perceber as dúvidas que muitos de nós vão mostrando e com isso procurar aumentar o conhecimento na meteorologia..



Exacto e eu não sou indiferente a isso daí que disponibilizei este espaço para a discussão salutar sobre o tema.





Aristocrata disse:


> Há uma expressão interessante: "Eu só sei que nada sei". Quanto mais aprendo, mais dúvidas vão-me surgindo; procurando esclarecer estas mais irão aparecer. Por isso é com gosto que participo nestes espaços* para aprender* e, se possível, ajudar outros..



Eu sei qual é essa expressão e penso que o meu objectivo tem sido esse.
Ainda bem que o Aristocrata pensa como eu. 





Aristocrata disse:


> Passando ao tema...
> Por vezes surgem dúvidas em relação ao vale do Douro: parece-me que, em determinadas circunstâncias, sejam possíveis valores de 45ºC e eventualmente superiores. Dias de intensa radiação solar, ventos favoráveis e uma sinóptica que arraste uma massa de ar africana até à zona norte de Portugal, propiciará a meu ver que tal seja possível.
> Há zonas do vale duriense que se encontram imensamente protegidas pelos contrafortes montanhosos em todas as direcções - é só ir até lá para verificar isso mesmo.
> Não afirmo que o vale do Douro seja potencial para os 50ºC mas se há uma zona em Portugal que possa rivalizar seriamente com as mais quentes da Europa (estou a referir a extremos de temperatura) esta é uma delas.



Sim, eu diria que mais que extremos, é uma zona com potencial para boas médias. Mas isto é a minha opinião.
Também os baixos níveis de precipitação, baixa altitude, combinados com essa protecção montanhosa, devem baixar o nível de humidade no ar, facilitando a subida das temperaturas.
Pinhão já registou 46ºc, mas não me parece que tenha condições para ser o local mais quente, por razões já aqui expostas.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2010 às 01:57)

J.S. disse:


> I hope at least some members of this forum learn about why and how temperatures are measured, why a critical look is usefull and why somehting that is called an institute does not guarantee anything at all. it is criticism with a scientific basis that gets us forward. Just accepting peoples remarks on facevalue offers the opposite.



Sim JS, eu há dias quando te respondi não foi a criticar-te, antes pelo contrário, tenho enorme respeito pelas tuas opiniões porque as fundamentas bastante e quando é assim, é uma discussão saudável, eu tentei contextualizar a nossa realidade e justificar o porque de algumas coisas, apesar de não ter procuração para tal. 
Obviamente que tens toda a razão, deve procurar-se sempre o melhor possível, e medir a temperatura é uma coisa muito difícil como uma vez escreveste aqui no fórum há uns 3 anos atrás e foi um post que para mim na altura foi bastante educativo, pois quer eu quer muitos se calhar não tínhamos noção do quanto difícil é medir a temperatura.
Hoje sei que a medição perfeita é sempre um caminho longo, mesmo quem tenha uma estação como uma Davis com bons RS's, também não pode dizer que é perfeito, uma vez vi até um interessante blog de um proprietário de uma com RS ventilado em que ele continuava insatisfeito com os seus registos e demonstrava porquê, e como ele procurou sempre melhorar ainda mais as coisas. É sempre um caminho de procurar o melhor possível, e obviamente, da parte de um Instituto não se pode exigir menos. Mas penso que compreendeste o que quis dizer no meu anterior post.




J.S. disse:


> It is okey to measure above sand if that is what is available. A very funny and helpful solution is in fact shown on the picture of Herdade dos Lameirões station in Portugal. They have used artificial grass because no grass will grow there.....Hahahahahaha.....very smart soluton which could be standardised! Costs you about 500-1000 dollar for may be 100 m2. In the longrun, this is very cheap because artifical grass does not grow and maintanance is low.



Por coincidência, há dias atrás tinha lido precisamente um artigo sobre as medições no Death Valley, artigo que achei interessante:
http://www.weatherwise.org/Archives/Back Issues/2010/July-August 2010/retrospect-full.html

Tens falado várias vezes das estações do SAGRA (Sistema Agrometeorológico para a Gestão da Rega no Alentejo), por acaso nunca prestei grande atenção, mas tens razão, parecem estações bem cuidadas e esse pormenor mostra que o(s) responsável(eis) pelas mesmas preocupam-se em fazer o melhor possível.




J.S. disse:


> Because they stabilize the air as the wind drops between the trees. You know the temperature rises from the ground up and it cools down from he ground up. So the highest and lowest temperatures are measured at ground level.
> With wind, these warmer airlayers mix with cooler layers above (at day) vice versa at night. If you start in the vicinity of trees (but without buildings!), there is less wind. There is less or no mixing to about crownheigth of the trees. And the air can freely warm up or cool down. So with trees surrounding a station (partly), you get lower nighttime temperatures and higher daytime temperatures as long as the sky is clear.
> 
> Factor in the shade and you end up with a lot of serious unknown factors.




Deves ter razão. Nós aqui pelo fórum sabemos por exemplo o que acontece a muitas estações amadoras mais baratas que tem pseudo RS's  (nem falo das outras sem qualquer RS) quando o vento pára. É aí que elas começam a disparatar.

Embora fique a dúvida sobre o vento que haveria na Amareleja nessas tardes dos grandes recordes, e se por outro lado em caso de serem dias sem vento nenhum, a sombra das árvores não pudesse por outro lado diminuir a temperatura. Mas agora talvez esteja mais inclinado para a tua opinião.


----------



## Zerrui (29 Ago 2010 às 02:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> A questão do piso até pode ser considerada cómica...
> Como é que podem ser representativos os valores obtidos numa determinada região se se adultera o chão em questão?



Olá Aristocrata:
Não é por acaso que se decidiu instalar as estações meteo sobre piso relvado! É precisamente para evitar o efeito do solo e para uniformizar as condições de medição... da temperatura do ar enão de outra coisa qualquer.
Fico surpreendido por reparar que, neste fórum de Meteorologia, não vingue a noção de que os valores de temperatura se referem ao ar. Meteorologia é o conhecimento da atmosfera. A preocupação com o local mais quente de Portugal virá depois e teremos de formular bem a pergunta para que não surjam alguns mal-entendidos: Local... é uma área com qualquer extensão? Portugal... é o continente? Mais quente... é característica de que período de tempo? Parece parvoíce o modo como apresento isto, pois sei que o que se pretende conhecer é a região geográfica (que possa coincidir com uma divisão administrativa ou com um pormenor topográfico ou...) onde, com certa regularidade e persistência a temperatura do ar numa fina camada junto ao solo, atinge valores máximos que são superiores àqueles que se observam, nas mesmas condições, na generalidade do território. Mas entendo que devemos excluir as Furnas, nos Açores, e quaisquer outros locais onde o ar possa ser aquecido por fontes diversas da solar e acho que nos devemos concentrar apenas no ar. Ar que se aquece mais ou menos ao passar sobre o asfalto, o betão, o granito, a relva, a vegetação arbórea, a água, que, por sua vez podem ser pouco ou muito extensos. É esse ar que, provavelmente, todos nós queremos estudar para podermos responder à tal pergunta. Mas tem de ser o ar e não o solo ou uma parede ou o interior de uma cidade.
Há sempre qualquer coisa que fica por dizer... foi a aviação que impulsionou a observação da temperatura do ar... as estações foram colocadas nos aeródromos... os valores que dão são, abusivamente, associados às cidades próximas gerando as confusões que todos conhecemos com os termómetros "das farmácias". Mas todos estão certos, medindo cada um apenas uma porção de atmosfera.
Zerrui


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 05:37)

J.S. disse:


> Yes and you raise your eyebrows, astonished that a WMO station not measures correctly. In The Netherlands for instance. I show you that I am correct.
> 
> But you are not easy to convince. These pro's, the WMO of course know what they do......Or do they? I is it understadable that you think this? Because that is one of your constant arguments: "these are WMo stations and so we need to trust them."
> No, it is not understandable that you think so. It is rather peculiar you stand by this posiition constantly.
> ...



Well I dont see what is wrong in exposing WMO stations when clearly they do not do a proper job like San Pablo.Off course there would be WMO stations with low standards.But how can you know this for each and every location in the world?The only safeguard we have is the WMO and not the JS wannabe guidelines.The point I am rasing and this is the critism that stands for you is how by overgenerilizing that the National Authorities do a lousy job you actually proove anything?

You rant on and on about stevensonscreen this and that and you give us lectures on how your super-dooper stations are the best in the world.I mean spare us your fixation on building the best spacecraft there is!

If a WMO station is not doing a proper job it needs to be exposed!Apart from that I obviously have motives to decredit San Pablo since it rivals Athens in mean summer temps.I am not gonna hide behind my finger mate!It is pure Psychology.I am a Psychologist,I should know it better than anyone.

Unless and until you can provide us with solid evidence that all the meteorological stations in the world do a lousy job and unless and untill we see your Thesis or Nobel in Meteorology(do they have one or should they introduce one for you?) about your super douper stations,save us your lecturing on bla bla I build the best station in the universe and the national authorities know jack sheet,will u?!

Oh please do find me a picture of the military airport station of Elefsina!It would be so interesting to have it here from you without breaking the law because something tells me as well that no matter how much you bust your head on Elefsina the only thing you can find to discedit it is how the UHI coming from Aigaleo Mn and passing through the Elefsina bay makes it so bad (ie wishfull thinking)!

Btw stop on twisting my words by using my posts from diffent forums I mean doesnt it tire you to try to descredit me?Did I hit a nerve there by deconstructing your theories of you being the best amateur in the world when in absence of evidence you speak for all the WMO stations of the world?

Btw I have said earlier as well in this forum that we need to try to impose the WMO standards as individual units to the national authorities and this goes for San Pablo and all the other WMO stations that dont do a proper job....it wont take you long to pinpoint this post of mine.It is in this forum!I mean it will certainly take you less than the standard 45minutes per day that you dedicate on me by going through my posts one by one.So there you go!I am making you a favour and saving you time so you will go quicker to build your super dooper stations!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2010 às 09:08)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Aristocrata:
> Não é por acaso que se decidiu instalar as estações meteo sobre piso relvado! É precisamente para evitar o efeito do solo e para *uniformizar as condições de medição*... da temperatura do ar enão de outra coisa qualquer.
> Zerrui


Olá zerrui
Acho que aqui todos percebemos isso...agora também acho que uns quantos de nós também devem ter "a pulga atrás da orelha": o relvado é igual em todo o lado? Há estações que nem um bocado de relva tem? São dúvidas pertinentes a meu ver. E a mais importante é esta: vamos comparar dados obtidos com estações por esta Europa e por este mundo fora e o que encontramos? Standards de implementações das ditas estações bem diferentes umas das outras.
Comparar dados é bom mas há muitas diferenças no modo ou na forma como de obtém estes e por isso a discussão sobre o tema dos 50ºC\ zonas quentes também deverá abordar estas questões.

Seria fastidioso comparar as estações uma a uma, daí que prolongar demasiado o tema recalcando certos aspectos como o do local de obtenção dos dados começa a ficar cansativo. A realidade que temos é esta, agora só temos que a encarar e procurar soluções reais para chegar a um consenso. Se não a perfeição, que seja pelo menos uma meta tangível...


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 10:24)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well I dont see what is wrong in exposing WMO stations when clearly they do not do a proper job like San Pablo.Off course there would be WMO stations with low standards.But how can you know this for each and every location in the world?The only safeguard we have is the WMO and not the JS wannabe guidelines.The point I am rasing and this is the critism that stands for you is how by overgenerilizing that the National Authorities do a lousy job you actually proove anything?
> 
> You rant on and on about stevensonscreen this and that and you give us lectures on how your super-dooper stations are the best in the world.I mean spare us your fixation on building the best spacecraft there is!
> 
> ...



Like a national institute or a WMO ID shows, supposed knowledge in theory does not lead to using this knowledge in reallife per se. The fact that you are a psychologist does not mean that you do know better in that field than any other people over here. You do not know if someone else is a psychologist aswell over here, for instance and a title guarantees you and us nothing. I find your way of convincing and reaching people rather mediocre. I agree with you that you SHOULD know better. Should. Even if you had no experience in psychology. On almost every forum people either do not react bar 2 or 3 and on other fora they do and I don't think the endresult is that you convinced those...The longer you argue, the more irritation you meet. There is one common denominator on each occasion and that is you. 
And anyway: c'est la ton qui fait la musique.

The rest is of topic or has been addressed already by either of us.


----------



## Zerrui (30 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá zerrui
> Acho que aqui todos percebemos isso...agora também acho que uns quantos de nós também devem ter "a pulga atrás da orelha": o relvado é igual em todo o lado? Há estações que nem um bocado de relva tem? São dúvidas pertinentes a meu ver. (...)
> Comparar dados é bom mas há muitas diferenças no modo ou na forma como de obtém estes e por isso a discussão sobre o tema dos 50ºC\ zonas quentes também deverá abordar estas questões.
> Seria fastidioso comparar as estações uma a uma, daí que prolongar demasiado o tema recalcando certos aspectos como o do local de obtenção dos dados começa a ficar cansativo. A realidade que temos é esta, agora só temos que a encarar e procurar soluções reais para chegar a um consenso. Se não a perfeição, que seja pelo menos uma meta tangível...



Olá Aristocrata:
Por um lado, diz que há dúvidas pertinentes para si, por outro insinua que a perfeição é difícil de encontrar e que temos de trabalhar com a realidade que temos quando outros (eu...) apontam dúvidas sobre o seu trabalho... A minha posição sempre foi a do rigor possível, quer na profissão, quer no hobby. Gostamos ambos de Meteorologia? Sim. Então não nos deve dar vontade de rir o método de trabalho dos outros. Eu não acho parvoíce procurar determinar o local mais quente de Portugal mas quero ter o mínimo de certezas quando me disserem que é este ou aquele. Tem de aparecer um número finito de locais, sem grandes contestações e, para isso, tem de haver uma comparação séria entre os candidatos. Será então fastidiosa? Será (serei) fastidioso insistir? Eu insurjo-me contra a aparente falta de critérios dos institutos de meteorologia na instalação das estações e serei mais receptivo quanto a imperfeições semelhantes dos amadores da Meteorologia que não têm tantos meios. Não posso é evitar reparar nelas e comentá-las. Começa a ficar cansado de manter esta conversa? Também eu, quando alguém sente necessidade de falar em pulgas...
Mas não podemos desistir. É um Fórum de Meteorologia!
Vamos procurar o tal local? Vamos, com as reservas naturais de uma tarefa tão ambiciosa!
Zerrui


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

As dúvidas são naturais assim com a assumpção de que não há perfeição.
O que me refiro aqui é o recalcamento que se faz das posições que por vezes extravasam o que se espera deste espaço. O confronto de ideias é salutar mas prolongar constantemente o debate entre "a minha e tua" posição é que começa a saturar...
Obviamente que temos ora visões iguais ora visões diferentes sobre os temas. Temos é que complementar estas nossas visões para ficarmos "mais sabedores" sobre a questão que abordamos.

Não me rio dos métodos dos outros já que sou respeitador do espaço individual de cada um...aquilo a que me referi é que ao relvar espaços de determinadas estações e depois verificamos que toda a zona em redor é um descampado é uma forma de adulterar as condições que queremos estudar em determinada área. É uma forma de piada mas não de crítica negativa...
E depois ainda por cima vamos comparar estes dados com os dados obtidos em estações que não seguem os mesmos parâmetros...as estações do norte de África, no meio do deserto do Saara ou no Vale da Morte  nos EUA estão relvadas? Não me parece...


----------



## Zerrui (30 Ago 2010 às 22:17)

Vince disse:


> Amigos, movi as mensagens sobre esta interessante e polémica discussão para um novo tópico,  pois já nada tinham a ver com o anterior "Terra quente Terra Fria".
> 
> Sobre este tema, os 50°C já são polémicos em Espanha, mais polémicos serão em Portugal. Aproveito para deixar um link para um tópico do Meteored com uma discussão também muito interessante sobre o tema, mas referente a Espanha:
> 50ºC, ¿mito o realidad?



Olá Vince:
Este tema está a revelar-se muito mobilizador. Ainda bem que encontramos um tópico para debater ideias. Já noutro local pedi,à laia de extraterrestre: defina local; defina mais quente. A gente percebe mas, quando se chegar a uma conclusão, pode haver mal-entendidos. Se é natural que "local" seja um pedaço de território (geografia) que se possa definir ou delimitar, também deverá ser consensual que "mais quente" será um atributo climático. Se é  clima, como este é determinado por vários factores (latitude, altitude, proximidade de mares, etc.) de que resultam elementos (média das temperaturas máximas do ar, média das temperaturas mínimas do ar, humidade média do ar às 09h, humidade média do ar às xxh, precipitação média mensal, insolação média mensal, etc) cuja variabilidade é objectivamente determinada a partir de apuramento estatístico de valores fornecidos por observação meteorológica, então temos de fixar um período de tempo para todos os resultados e garantir que houve uniformidade nas operações de medida daqueles elementos que se julgarem essenciais para a nossa "disputa". E serão quais? Apenas relacionados com a Tmax? Ao longo de todo o ano? Médias de quantos anos?
O Vince alterou a questão da Terra quente/fria para esta mais pertinente, mais útil, não tanto pela conclusão final como pelas conclusões parcelares, que nos hão-de abrir os olhos para a delicadeza da Meteorologia. Terá algum valor dizer que com um "termómetro de máxima"a 30cm da placa em betão de um aeródromo, debaixo de um guarda-sol, com fluxo continental se observou, no dia dd/mm/aaaa 53ºC? Não sei dizer-lhe mais. Se queremos contribuir com o nosso tempo e equipamento, que seja como deve ser. Não serei eu a dizer-lhes como pois não tenho a veleidade de me achar capaz mas, sendo um Fórum deste gabarito, com cientistas à mistura, saber-se-á procurar nas organizações internacionais a forma de avançar. Esta não é a primeira vez que um grupo de pessoas quer saber qual é o local mais quente de um qualquer país.
Zerrui


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2010 às 13:43)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Perto de Mértola, há zonas que são quentes e bem secas.
Seria interessante averiguar o quanto.
Em termos de temperatura média anual e em termos de temperaturas médias e máximas dos meses mais quentes, há possivelmente melhores candidatos, mas não deixa de ser uma região interessante e quem sabe, capaz de surpreender.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Zona do Vale do Douro, perto de Foz Côa ( mas na margem Norte).






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vale fechado por montanhas tanto a Norte, como a Oeste e a Leste, na zona do Alto Douro,  uns kms a Sudeste de Carrazeda de Ansiães.
Referi este vale, porque no trabalho sobre as zonas mais quentes do IM, esta região aparece como uma zona bastante quente, rodeada por locais bem mais frescos ( montanhas).


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 21:29)

Belém, o vale do Águeda, a leste do vale do Côa, também é muito seco, e quente


----------



## belem (4 Set 2010 às 02:44)

frederico disse:


> Belém, o vale do Águeda, a leste do vale do Côa, também é muito seco, e quente



Sim, já o tinha referido. 
Tens fotos mais atrás.


----------



## belem (6 Set 2010 às 23:14)

Qual foi a média das máximas, das mínimas e média geral de Julho e Agosto deste ano para Amareleja, Castelo Branco, Zebreira, Faro e Vila Real de S. António?
Alguém sabe de pelo menos uma destas?
Eu sei que não são as zonas mais quentes, mas queria ter uma ideia.
Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2010 às 23:28)

Os dados de Castelo Branco e Faro estão nos boletins mensais que o IM disponibiliza no seu site.

Julho

Castelo Branco: 35,1ºC / 19,5ºC 

Faro: 30,7ºC / 21,3ºC

O boletim de Agosto ainda não está disponível.


----------



## belem (6 Set 2010 às 23:48)

Dan disse:


> Os dados de Castelo Branco e Faro estão nos boletins mensais que o IM disponibiliza no seu site.
> 
> Julho
> 
> ...



Obrigado, Dan !


----------



## J.S. (7 Set 2010 às 11:48)

belem disse:


> Qual foi a média das máximas, das mínimas e média geral de Julho e Agosto deste ano para Amareleja, Castelo Branco, Zebreira, Faro e Vila Real de S. António?
> Alguém sabe de pelo menos uma destas?
> Eu sei que não são as zonas mais quentes, mas queria ter um ideia.
> Obrigado.



Amareleja Julho 38,0 C media das maximas. Herdade dos Lameiroes 37,8 em juho e Agosto.


----------



## belem (7 Set 2010 às 19:42)

Obrigado, JS.
Serpa e Caia também devem ter tido uma boa média geral.
Nas estações algarvias qual foi a mais quente?


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 12:17)

frederico disse:


> Belém, o vale do Águeda, a leste do vale do Côa, também é muito seco, e quente




Vale do Águeda? frederico, podes-me dizer em que zona do pais e que fica situado o vale do Agueda?


----------



## David sf (8 Set 2010 às 12:38)

Andrep disse:


> Vale do Águeda? frederico, podes-me dizer em que zona do pais e que fica situado o vale do Agueda?



Presumo que seja o rio que faz a fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha na zona da Beira Alta, a sul de Barca d'Alva.


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 12:41)

David sf disse:


> Presumo que seja o rio que faz a fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha na zona da Beira Alta, a sul de Barca d'Alva.



Ah, bom.. E que eu sou de perto de aveiro, ou melhor, mais perto da estaºao de Anadia e passa o rio Agueda na minha localidade.. Fiquem com duvidas de estava relacionado ou nao!
mas pelo nome do topico, nao deve ser... Aqui sao atingidas temperaturas muito elevadas, mas nada que, penso eu, chegue nem perto dos 50º!


----------



## belem (8 Set 2010 às 13:49)

Andrep disse:


> Ah, bom.. E que eu sou de perto de aveiro, ou melhor, mais perto da estaºao de Anadia e passa o rio Agueda na minha localidade.. Fiquem com duvidas de estava relacionado ou nao!
> mas pelo nome do topico, nao deve ser... Aqui sao atingidas temperaturas muito elevadas, mas nada que, penso eu, chegue nem perto dos 50º!



Pois é natural, porque o Vale do Águeda que estamos a falar, deve ser muito mais quente que essa região.


----------



## belem (23 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

The record high of 47.4 °C (117.3 °F) was recorded in Amareleja (although this is not the hottest spot in summer, according to satellite readings) .[24] 

24:  http://www.ptsi.pt. "Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Alguém tem acesso a este artigo?
Não consigo abrir a página.


----------



## Golden Fields (29 Nov 2010 às 12:49)

O Douro, acho que é mais quente que o Alentejo e possivelmente chegou aos 51º


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Golden Fields disse:


> O Douro, acho que é mais quente que o Alentejo e possivelmente chegou aos 51º



Mais no quente no verão? Em médias gerais mensais, em médias de máximas ou em máximos absolutos?
Sinceramente não tenho a certeza, relativamente a ambas essas regiões, sobretudo se compararmos Vale do Guadiana com o Vale do Douro...
Também convém não esquecer o Vale do Tejo.
Mas na minha opinião, parece-me é que o Vale do Douro e do Tejo, atingem maiores médias de máximas mensais e mais provavelmente também médias gerais mensais mais altas do que o Guadiana, devido à tendência que as regiões mais rochosas têm para manter mais calor à noite.
Tanto Douro como Tejo, parecem-me ser mais rochosos que o Guadiana, mas isto ainda está tudo muito a crú, falta mais investigação.
Mas parece-me de facto, que alguns locais da Beira Baixa têm mínimas de verão, mais altas que muitos locais do Alentejo (como Zebreira ou Idanha-a Nova), mas também sem dados das mínimas do Vale do Tejo ( uma zona muito mais quente que essas 2 localidades), e do Guadiana, torna-se difícil ter certezas absolutas, pois estas podem ser diferentes dos outros locais  da Beira Baixa ou da Bacia do Guadiana, respectivamente.
Outro aspecto importante e que dificulta um pouco esta análise de aproximação teórica, é o facto de nem sempre haver correlação espacial , entre locais com máximos absolutos mais altos com os de maior média mensal ou os de maiores médias de máximas mensais...


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

belem disse:


> Mais no quente no verão? Em médias gerais mensais, em médias de máximas ou em máximos absolutos?
> Sinceramente não tenho a certeza, relativamente a ambas essas regiões, sobretudo se compararmos Vale do Guadiana com o Vale do Douro...
> Também convém não esquecer o Vale do Tejo.
> Mas na minha opinião, parece-me é que o Vale do Douro e do Tejo, atingem maiores médias de máximas mensais e mais provavelmente também médias gerais mensais mais altas do que o Guadiana, devido à tendência que as regiões mais rochosas têm para manter mais calor à noite.
> ...



Provas??? Cadê delas??? onde estão esses tais registos dos 51º graus sei lá 60ºgraus da Bacia do Douro?? será em Mirandela? em Torrão?Foz Coa?Sampaio?  e será que a Bacia do Douro é assim tão quente e escaldante?

eu no post sobre diversidade climatica apresentei 4,5,6 aspectos e comprovei-os para afirmar as proximidades do nosso clima com o clima sentido no norte de Espanha e Oeste de França.... Espero que apresentam dados que comprovem que na Bacia do Douro tenha alguma vez feito 50º graus... porque falar é facil....
Tenho muitas duvidas que a Bacia do Douro seja assim tão desertica e quente como alguns aqui pintam.... muitas mesmo e tenho quase a certeza que as localidades que atras referi são muito menos quentes que Amareleja ou Barrancos....mas provem o contrario...


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Provas??? Cadê delas??? onde estão esses tais registos dos 51º graus sei lá 60ºgraus da Bacia do Douro?? será em Mirandela? em Torrão?Foz Coa?Sampaio?  e será que a Bacia do Douro é assim tão quente e escaldante?
> 
> eu no post sobre diversidade climatica apresentei 4,5,6 aspectos e comprovei-os para afirmar as proximidades do nosso clima com o clima sentido no norte de Espanha e Oeste de França.... Espero que apresentam dados que comprovem que na Bacia do Douro tenha alguma vez feito 50º graus... porque falar é facil....
> Tenho muitas duvidas que a Bacia do Douro seja assim tão desertica e quente como alguns aqui pintam.... muitas mesmo e tenho quase a certeza que as localidades que atras referi são muito menos quentes que Amareleja ou Barrancos....mas provem o contrario...



O vale do douro está geograficamente quase isolado das areas em redor, o que faz com que tenha invernos um pouco mais amenos que a periferia e verões muito mais quentes.

Mesmo Bragança, a 650m, está muito isolada....tal como boa parte do NE, devido as montanhas que se estendem entre o geres e a serra da estrela....a prova disso é, por exempo, hoje a intrusão tropical que já afecta todo o pais estar a ser bloqueada nos niveis baixos, o que faz com que Bragança esteja agora com 4º, quando o litoral e a região sul já estão acima de 15º e mesmo aos 850hpa estejam uns 7-8º


----------



## Costa (5 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Tenho muitas duvidas que a Bacia do Douro seja assim tão desertica e quente como alguns aqui pintam....



Fotos deste mês, desde o museu de Foz Coa

















créditos das fotos: fmar


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Provas??? Cadê delas??? onde estão esses tais registos dos 51º graus sei lá 60ºgraus da Bacia do Douro?? será em Mirandela? em Torrão?Foz Coa?Sampaio?  e será que a Bacia do Douro é assim tão quente e escaldante?.



Onde é que eu disse que tinham feito 51ºc?





SocioMeteo disse:


> eu no post sobre diversidade climatica apresentei 4,5,6 aspectos e comprovei-os para afirmar as proximidades do nosso clima com o clima sentido no norte de Espanha e Oeste de França....



Sim, isso fica no outro tópico...




SocioMeteo disse:


> Tenho muitas duvidas que a Bacia do Douro seja assim tão desertica e quente como alguns aqui pintam.... muitas mesmo e tenho quase a certeza que as localidades que atras referi são muito menos quentes que Amareleja ou Barrancos....mas provem o contrario...



Por favor, tanto «latim» gasto a falar em offtopic e a dizer coisas que eu não disse não é uma boa gestão de esforço e recompensa. Uma sincera e amiga sugestão, se lhe irrita tanto este tópico e não tem nada de útil para acrescentar, evite postar aqui.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 04:57)

Eu já passei uma semana no Rosmaninhal, uma aldeia no Tejo Internacional; foi durante o mês de Julho, e fiquei surpreendido com as temperaturas nocturnas, era uma sensação térmica idêntica àquela que se sente no Algarve durante as noites estivais tropicais. E os dias no Tejo Internacional e nos vales dos seus afluentes são escaldantes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

50ºC na Amareleja é perfeitamente normal assim como 45ºC em Serpa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

mas ainda alguém tem dúvidas que no interior do Alentejo já atingimos os 50ºc???


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2011 às 14:00)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> mas ainda alguém tem dúvidas que no interior do Alentejo já atingimos os 50ºc???



Provavelmente não, a temperatura máxima registada no Alentejo foram 47.3º C ( se não estou enganado ) no Agosto quente de 2003 na Amareleja , mas isso depende do tipo de relevo, zonas, etc.

Claro que em muitos termómetros como o da farmácia da Amareleja esses valores já foram ultrapassados, mas não têm fiabilidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 14:00)

luis mestre disse:


> 50ºC na Amareleja é perfeitamente normal assim como 45ºC em Serpa



Bem o recorde na Amareleja é 47,3ºC a 1 de Agosto de 2003, se atingiu 50ºC não sei quando foi.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2011 às 14:05)

luis mestre disse:


> 50ºC na Amareleja é perfeitamente normal assim como 45ºC em Serpa



Luis Mestre:

Você continua a ter um comportamento neste fórum que eu sinceramente não entendo.

Foram explicados que os valores que foi registando nos últimos tempos são completamente errados. Pensava que já tivesse compreendido que não pode fazer análises climatológicas baseados em dados de 2 ou 3 anos, muito menos quando esses dados são errados. Não, não é comum Serpa atingir 45ºC, não pode fazer uma análise climatológica com dados errados, e não pode caracterizar o clima de uma região baseada em dados pontuais e inflacionados. Só dados oficiais permitem caracterizar o clima de uma região! Tudo o resto são meras suposições.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

ainda em 2010 os 50ºC na amareleja foram notícia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

para vocês só tem fiabilidade o que vos interessa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 14:09)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> para vocês só tem fiabilidade o que vos interessa



Nos só tentamos seguir as normas da OMM (Organização Meteorológica Mundial). 

Agora se há para aí cursos que saem nas farinhas amparo não sei.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> para vocês só tem fiabilidade o que vos interessa



Só tem fiabilidade um termómetro colocado como deve ser, protegido pelo RS de uma estação competente para fazer tal avaliação, neste caso, o organismo oficial em Portugal que permite fazer medições com rigor e com veracidade é o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Mas meu amigo, digo-lhe mais, experimente a colocar-se directamente ao sol para sentir a temperatura no seu organismo, com certeza que irá sentir mais temperatura do que aquela que realmente está, como entrar num carro estacionado ao Sol durante o Verão, ou não?

Para concluir digo-lhe que o meu carro já marcou 60º C, coisa que nunca aconteceu em Portugal... nem lá perto esteve, deveria eu acreditar nos tais 60 graus?


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

luis mestre disse:


> ainda em 2010 os 50ºC na amareleja foram notícia



Mas isso foi uma brincadeira. Aqui só interessam dados com um mínimo de rigor cientifico.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

luis mestre disse:


> ainda em 2010 os 50ºC na amareleja foram notícia



Pois foram, é pra isso que servem os termómetro das farmácias e afins, pra dar ao senso comum falsas noções de calor, se lá estiverem indicados 70ºC as pessoas acreditam, e até acham que deviam ser noticiadas. As próprias pessoas na Amereleja disseram que nunca estiveram 50ºC na Amareleja e que a noticia era completamente errada.

Termómetros de rua existem para quê?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

eu ao sol tambem já registei 60ºC  e claro que não acredito nesse resultado visro que era ao sol, agora os 46ºC que registei o ano passado esses niguem me os tira


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2011 às 14:42)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> eu ao sol tambem já registei 60ºC  e claro que não acredito nesse resultado visro que era ao sol, agora os 46ºC que registei o ano passado esses niguem me os tira



Como estava o termómetro? Estava conforme o estipulado para uma medição credível e acertada?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 14:46)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

O que marcou 60ºc era um analógico completamente exposto á radiação solar .
O que registou 46ºc é um incluído no anemometro com protecção da acção directa do sol


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Caro Luís Mestre,

Não sei porque continua a teimar em achar que deve impor as regras sobre a ciência das temperaturas.

Com o devido respeito, faz-me lembrar Nietzsche : "Teimosia é firmeza de carácter adulterada pela estupidez."

Não existe *oficialmente* nenhum valor de 50ºC registado em Portugal, nem oficiosamente numa estação minimamente fiável, algo que a sua também está ainda longe de ser.


----------



## Rainy (28 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

E -20 já foi registado, na Torre??
Mas sem ter sido num dia de vento, já que isso é mais vulgar


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 16:50)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



Rainy disse:


> E -20 já foi registado, na Torre??
> Mas sem ter sido num dia de vento, já que isso é mais vulgar



De WindChill quase certamente foi registado, não ? 

Confirmem..


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 16:52)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



andres disse:


> De WindChill quase certamente foi registado, não ?
> 
> Confirmem..



Já estive na torre com -10ºC e windchill de -27ºC

Tenho umas fotos. Qualquer dia coloco aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 16:53)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



HotSpot disse:


> Já estive na torre com -10ºC e windchill de -27ºC
> 
> Tenho umas fotos. Qualquer dia coloco aqui.



Agora fiquei curioso  

Já agora, até agora qual foi a minima registada de sempre na Estrela ?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 17:01)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Em relacção ao tópico, no wikipédia mostra uma frase dos -20ºC em Portugal (Na Serra da Estrela)



> Nas zonas mais altas da serra situa-se a Estância de Esqui Vodafone, a única estância de esqui de Portugal, desenvolvendo-se a mesma nas encostas da serra que pertencem à freguesia de Loriga. As temperaturas mais baixas de Portugal são habitualmente registadas no cume da serra da Estrela, *com mínimas que ocasionalmente podem atingir a marca de -20°C no Inverno*.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



andres disse:


> De WindChill quase certamente foi registado, não ?
> 
> Confirmem..



Já tive na Serra com -6 e o windchill nos -18 devido ao vento.. é lá perto desses -20.

Andres, a mínima oficial registada na Serra foi de -16, não me lembro agora da data mas não foi na torre, foi nas penhas douradas.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 17:52)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



trepkos disse:


> Andres, a mínima oficial registada na Serra foi de -16, não me lembro agora da data mas não foi na torre, foi nas penhas douradas.



O valor mais baixo registado oficialmente em Portugal é de -16.0ºC, nas Penhas da Saúde, no dia 04.Fevereiro.1954 e 12.Fevereiro.1956.
Em Miranda do Douro, também já se registaram -16.0ºC no dia 16.Janeiro.1945


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> mas ainda alguém tem dúvidas que no interior do Alentejo já atingimos os 50ºc???



Acredito que seja muito possível que já se tenha atingido esse valor, contudo tal ainda não foi oficialmente documentado.
Quem conhece o Baixo alentejo, de verdade, sabe muito bem que o local da estação da Amareleja, não é o mais quente, nem de perto.
Talvez daqui a algum tempo os 50ºc sejam registados.
O mesmo aplico para o valor de -20 nas zonas mais frias...


PS: Muita gente aqui parece que nunca viu como está instalada a estação da Amareleja...
Dizem que se deve seguir as regras internacionais, mas acham que esta obedece a essas regras?
É que o mais chocante facto, é que a estação da Amareleja está à sombra ( pelo menos durante parte do dia), quando não o devia e ainda assim atingiu aqueles valores...


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> para vocês só tem fiabilidade o que vos interessa



Repara numa coisa:

A temperatura máxima de obtive hoje foi de 15,1ºC.

Junto ao mesmo local tenho um termómetro, sem protecção mas à sombra e acusou 16,3ºC (e atenção que teve vento frio de Norte que minimizou as diferenças).

Aqui se vê a diferença entre um valor fiável e um que não é fiável.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 18:35)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Mas a minha tem protecção


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> Mas a minha tem protecção



Luís, estás numa zona com excelentes áreas de estepe e vales quentes e secos, quase «africanos». Umas fotos no blogue e aqui no fórum seriam óptimo


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> Mas a minha tem protecção



Coloca uma foto do abrigo no link que coloco em baixo, enquadrado com o local onde está instalada a estação, para se poder dar algumas dicas do que poderá estar errado.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/construcao-radiation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-19.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

eu já expliquei as todas as condições ao Gerofil.
quanto á foto está no meu blog.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



belem disse:


> É que o mais chocante facto, é que a estação da Amareleja está à sombra ( pelo menos durante parte do dia), quando não o devia e ainda assim atingiu aqueles valores...



Se essa estação à sombra registou os famosos 47ºC, ao sol quantos registaria ?!? 

Não percebo como é que aqui no fórum ainda existem membros que sem senso algum vêm orgulhosos dizerem que "beberam cerveja quanto na realidade ingeriram apenas hidrogénio" 

Eu então, que basta ter meia dúzia de décimas a mais na minha estação comparando com as outras fico logo a suspeitar do valor... enfim.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> eu já expliquei as todas as condições ao Gerofil.
> quanto á foto está no meu blog.



Se tivesses valores abaixo do normal, eventualmente ninguém dizia nada, mas como é acima, tens que provar! 
Tens que pôr a tua estação perto de um congelador. 
Seria muito interessante, se todos os membros do forum que têm estações tirassem fotos às suas estações.



Trovoadapower disse:


> Se essa estação à sombra registou os famosos 47ºC, ao sol quantos registaria ?!?
> 
> Não percebo como é que aqui no fórum ainda existem membros que sem senso algum vêm orgulhosos dizerem que "beberam cerveja quanto na realidade ingeriram apenas hidrogénio"
> 
> Eu então, que basta ter meia dúzia de décimas a mais na minha estação comparando com as outras fico logo a suspeitar do valor... enfim.



Completamente de acordo.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Eu acho os valores muito elevados, mas também não me causam espanto, ali naquela zona anda-se alguns quilómetros e encontram-se diferenças muito grandes entre a peneplanície e o vale, especialmente entre o final de Fevereiro e o final do Outono.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



belem disse:


> Se tivesses valores abaixo do normal, eventualmente ninguém dizia nada, mas como é acima, tens que provar!
> Tens que pôr a tua estação perto de um congelador.
> Seria muito interessante, se todos os membros do forum que têm estações tirassem fotos às suas estações.



De facto é excelente ideia.

Um tópico com fotos de todas as estações.

luis mestre, no teu blog não encontro onde está a foto.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 18:59)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



Lousano disse:


> luis mestre, no teu blog não encontro onde está a foto.



Nem eu...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

A foto já está em  primeiro lugar


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> A foto já está em  primeiro lugar



Não era àquele tipo de fotos que me referia... 

Mas já procuro alguma coisa no Panoramio.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Aquilo é um Radiation Shield??


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Esta foto?







Não se consegue perceber.

Se conseguires uma melhor e com o local enquadrado...


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



belem disse:


> Se tivesses valores abaixo do normal, eventualmente ninguém dizia nada, mas como é acima, tens que provar!
> Tens que pôr a tua estação perto de um congelador.
> Seria muito interessante, se todos os membros do forum que têm estações tirassem fotos às suas estações.



Caro belem...

Fico triste que um membro que tanto respeito neste fórum, tenha uma frase tão demagógica sobre o caso em apreço.
Se há algo que neste fórum sempre se valorizou são os registos dos seus users e, obviamente, tentar aconselhar o melhor possível para que os registos sejam os mais fidedignos possíveis. Portanto no seu entender existe uma implicação por determinado registo apenas porque se chama atenção e se aconselha um user que chega a ter mais 6ºC que uma estação de referência próxima, e que sabendo que os valores estão errados vai vagueando de tópico em tópico referindo que os valores são verdadeiros, ou tentando provar teorias que não correspondem à realidade.

Como se fiabilidade se discutisse numa guerra entre o "frio" e o"quente"...

Aliás se algo começa a chatear verdadeiramente em alguns tópicos é esta paranoia de se quererem provar teorias com dados isolados ou mal medidos que a minha terra ou o meu quintal é mais frio ou mais quente que o quintal do vizinho... Ainda por cima sabe do que eu falo, ainda por cima esteve tão bem inúmeras vezes quando chamou a atenção de muitas pessoas em diversos tópicos, de forma correcta, para erros que cometiam na sua análise. 

Sinceramente não entendo...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

A estação está fixa na parede e o que a prece não é um rs é apenas para proteger da acção da radiação solar


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> para vocês só tem fiabilidade o que vos interessa



Uma coisa é desconhecimento, outra é a ignorância ou estupidez. Já lhe tentei demonstrar que ainda há dias a sua estação tinha uns bons 4ºC de erro em dias de forte radiação solar, mas parece que de nada serviu . Com atitudes dessas não é bem vindo por cá, engane-se apenas a si próprio.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



vitamos disse:


> Caro belem...
> 
> Fico triste que um membro que tanto respeito neste fórum, tenha uma frase tão demagógica sobre o caso em apreço.



Estou calmo e bem disposto, lamento se ofendi alguém.
Repare, que não foi só com o Luís que isto já aconteceu, mas já tem sido com alguns membros...
Daí isto já se torna algo engraçado...
Normalmente quando é abaixo ninguém diz nada, quando é acima,  aparece quase sempre alguém...





vitamos disse:


> Se há algo que neste fórum sempre se valorizou são os registos dos seus users e, obviamente, tentar aconselhar o melhor possível para que os registos sejam os mais fidedignos possíveis. Portanto no seu entender existe uma implicação por determinado registo apenas porque se chama atenção e se aconselha um user que chega a ter mais 6ºC que uma estação de referência próxima,.



Qual é essa estação?




vitamos disse:


> e que sabendo que os valores estão errados vai vagueando de tópico em tópico referindo que os valores são verdadeiros, ou tentando provar teorias que não correspondem à realidade.,.



Sobre isso não tenho nada a dizer.
Como disse deve-se tirar fotos às estações. Aposto que vão haver muitas surpresas.


.


vitamos disse:


> Aliás se algo começa a chatear verdadeiramente em alguns tópicos é esta paranoia de se quererem provar teorias com dados isolados ou mal medidos que a minha terra ou o meu quintal é mais frio ou mais quente que o quintal do vizinho... Ainda por cima sabe do que eu falo, ainda por cima esteve tão bem inúmeras vezes quando chamou a atenção de muitas pessoas em diversos tópicos, de forma correcta, para erros que cometiam na sua análise.
> Sinceramente não entendo...



Acha que eu estou a defender que os dados do Luís são oficiais ou rigorosamente bem medidos?
Ainda que eu acredite plenamente que hajam zonas muito mais quentes no Vale do Guadiana que Serpa ou Amareleja e que hajam variações por vezes assinaláveis em poucas distâncias, só darei mais valor às medições do Luís quando vir mais dados sobre a sua instrumentação.
Outra coisa que me faz um pouco de confusão, é a probabilidade haver quem o critique e  também não cumpre minimamente as regras de medição...
Daí a sugestão de haver um tópico com fotos e descrições das estações.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 19:38)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Aceitei todas as vossas sugestões e acho qeu as minhas medições já estão mais correctas agora depois de ter colocado uma protecção .
Agora as temperaturas já estão mais próximas das outras.
OBRIGADO A TODOS PELAS DICAS E DESCULPEM QUALQUER COISINHA.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 19:38)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



belem disse:


> Outra coisa que me faz um pouco de confusão, é a probabilidade haver quem o critique e  também não cumpre minimamente as regras de medição...
> Daí a sugestão de haver um tópico com fotos e descrições das estações.



Apenas gostaria se essa crítica refere-se a mim ou foi algo ao acaso, ou então deverá ajudar esse membro a corrigir os erros.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 19:39)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



Lousano disse:


> Apenas gostaria se essa crítica refere-se a mim ou foi algo ao acaso, ou então deverá ajudar esse membro a corrigir os erros.



Não, não se refere a ti, nem a ninguém em especial...


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*



luis mestre disse:


> A estação está fixa na parede e o que a prece não é um rs é apenas para proteger da acção da radiação solar



Não é um RS mas protege da radiação solar? Pensei que um RS (Radiation Shield), que em português poderá significar “Protector de radiação Solar”, servisse para proteger da mesma.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

O que quis dizer é que não é um rs muito elaborado como a maioria


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

*Re: 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???*

Agora é que reparei que o teu sensor está perto de uma parede. Quando olhei para a foto pareceu-me uma mesa... é normal que tenhas essas máximas..ora parede branca com o sol a incidir, óbvio.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 20:41)

Belém, ninguém discute quando as temperaturas são mais baixas porque realmente é muito complicado conseguir temperaturas mais baixas que as reais. Ou será que existe radiação "insular"? Pura demagogia...

Podem falar no que quiserem, discutirem todas as formas possíveis e imaginárias de ter os dados da temperatura. Mas existem recomendações básicas e é por essas que temos que nos reger. No verão vou fazer uma fogueira por baixo da minha estação e depois chego aqui ao fórum e digo que a máxima foi de 150ºC.

Como disse o Vitamos, "eu aqui tenho mais 1ºC que no quintal do vizinho". Ridículo...

Sr. Luis Mestre, essa protecção não melhora nada e nem fica melhor e explico-lhe porquê, tome atenção. Porque os valores eram errados e continuam errados. Seja por diferença de 6ºC ou de 3ºC continuam ERRADOS. Será que custa muito a perceber?


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Belém, ninguém discute quando as temperaturas são mais baixas porque realmente é muito complicado conseguir temperaturas mais baixas que as reais. Ou será que existe radiação "insular"? Pura demagogia...




Muito complicado? Depende, se a estação estiver à sombra, já está a violar os regulamentos.
Daí a minha sugestão de se colocar fotos e dados sobre a estação de cada membro ( de quem quiser colaborar claro). 




HotSpot disse:


> Podem falar no que quiserem, discutirem todas as formas possíveis e imaginárias de ter os dados da temperatura. Mas existem recomendações básicas e é por essas que temos que nos reger. No verão vou fazer uma fogueira por baixo da minha estação e depois chego aqui ao fórum e digo que a máxima foi de 150ºC.
> Como disse o Vitamos, "eu aqui tenho mais 1ºC que no quintal do vizinho". Ridículo...



Também acho.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 21:14)

belem disse:


> Muito complicado? Depende, se a estação estiver à sombra, já está a violar os regulamentos.
> Daí a minha sugestão de se colocar fotos e dados sobre a estação de cada membro ( de quem quiser colaborar claro).



Não obrigatoriamente. No caso da Amareleja sim, mas numa zona montanhosa existe a sombra natural da montanha que pode deixar uma estação à sombra durante parte do dia.

Mas aceito a sugestão e vou criar um tópico fixo nos "Instrumentos Meteorológicos" para cada membro colocar pelo menos uma foto da estação e condições de instalação.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Não obrigatoriamente. No caso da Amareleja sim, mas numa zona montanhosa existe a sombra natural da montanha que pode deixar uma estação à sombra durante parte do dia..



Sempre entendi que deve estar sempre exposta ao sol.
Se calhar li mal ou estou errado... 



HotSpot disse:


> Mas aceito a sugestão e vou criar um tópico fixo nos "Instrumentos Meteorológicos" para cada membro colocar pelo menos uma foto da estação e condições de instalação.



Muito bem!


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

belem disse:


> Sempre entendi que deve estar sempre exposta ao sol.
> Se calhar li mal ou estou errado...



O hotSpot estava a falar nos locais onde o sol não bate durante todo o dia no Inverno, locais como tenho aqui a 800 mt.

Num caso de abrigo por aspiração de ar, como é o caso da minha estação, nao interessa se ela está á sombra, mas sim do local de onde provém o ar.


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

Eu no passado mês de Janeiro a quando duma estadia no interior centro tive um sensor desprotegido da antiga estação Lidl (a torre) no parapeito duma janela, janela essa que em frente tinha ainda uma placa de cimento, num dia de sol e sem vento, e registei 27ºC de temperatura.  Estimei na altura o erro nuns 10ºC ou mesmo um pouco mais. Quem não quiser compreender porque isto acontece e do que pode fazer para menorizar o problema, acho que não vale a pena andar por aqui, estará apenas a perder o seu tempo. Eu na minha habitação habitual não tenho condições para ter uma estação, para além dum parapeito, e quando comprei a minha primeira estação rapidamente percebi que não valia a pena fiar-me nos dados dela em certas condições, pelo que optei por nunca reportar esses dados. Era tão evidente que estaria a enganar-me a mim próprio.

E belem, já agora, como o JR uma vez muito bem explicou, não é liquido que  a sombra das árvores da Amareleja minimizem as máximas. Infelizmente as condições da estação são defeituosas como se falou na altura, e as árvores (a sombra) tanto pode prejudicar uma máxima, como o arvoredo denso pode impedir alguma ventilação do local, o que poderia originar máximas mais elevadas em relação a uma instalação com melhores condições. Não sabemos, não se pode afirmar uma coisa ou outra.
De qualquer forma, o assunto era da estação do Luis Mestre, que na 5ªfeira passada registou 29,6ºC, e se percebes alguma coisa disto, sempre presumi que sim, sabes como qualquer um de nós que estava muito errada por razões facilmente explicáveis. E quanto às mínimas, também saberás que um sensor exposto não sofre tanto deste problema, pelo menos com esta dimensão.

E isto nada tem a ver com quentes ou frios, porque eu até sou dos que acho que sim, que é possível algures termos tido um dia os 50ºc, simplesmente esses 50ºc tem que ser medidos como deve ser, enquanto não são, pouco mais há a dizer.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Dito e feito.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-sensor-de-temperatura-humidade-5419.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

quando registei os 29,6ºc ainda não tinha a estação protegida da radiação.
e claro se a torre ficar exposta ao sol vai dar mais temperaturas pois essa não está preparada para sol


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

Vince disse:


> Eu no passado mês de Janeiro a quando duma estadia no interior centro tive um sensor desprotegido da antiga estação Lidl (a torre) no parapeito duma janela, janela essa que *em frente tinha ainda uma placa de cimento*, num dia de sol e sem vento, e registei 27ºC de temperatura.



Podes-me dizer qual era a distancia aproximada entre o sensor e essa placa?


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Vince disse:


> Eu no passado mês de Janeiro a quando duma estadia no interior centro tive um sensor desprotegido da antiga estação Lidl (a torre) no parapeito duma janela, janela essa que em frente tinha ainda uma placa de cimento, num dia de sol e sem vento, e registei 27ºC de temperatura.  Estimei na altura o erro nuns 10ºC ou mesmo um pouco mais. Quem não quiser compreender porque isto acontece e do que pode fazer para menorizar o problema, acho que não vale a pena andar por aqui, estará apenas a perder o seu tempo..



Concordo.




Vince disse:


> E belem, já agora, como o JR uma vez muito bem explicou, não é liquido que  a sombra das árvores da Amareleja minimizem as máximas. Infelizmente as condições da estação são defeituosas como se falou na altura, e as árvores (a sombra) tanto pode prejudicar uma máxima, como o arvoredo denso pode impedir alguma ventilação do local, o que poderia originar máximas mais elevadas em relação a uma instalação com melhores condições. Não sabemos, não se pode afirmar uma coisa ou outra..




É verdade, tanto mais quando não se sabe se às horas máximas de calor, ela não estará à sombra... 




Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma, o assunto era da estação do Luis Mestre, que na 5ªfeira passada registou 29,4ºC, e se percebes alguma coisa disto, sempre presumi que sim, sabes como qualquer um de nós que estava muito errada por razões facilmente explicáveis. E quanto às mínimas, também saberás que um sensor exposto não sofre tanto deste problema, pelo menos com esta dimensão.



Como já disse, não estou a defender esses dados de 29,6ºc  obtidos nesse dia ou em outros ( pois acho-os algo inflaccionados) mas apenas outras questões que já abordei...
E sim, quanto às mínimas um sensor exposto não sofre tanto desse problema, mas nem foi esse o aspecto que salientei , mas o do ensombramento diurno.
Espero que o tópico das estações ( fotos e condições) acabe com muitos mitos e ilusões...

Lousano, tem razão, nem todos os locais têm condições para medições fiáveis e rigorosas.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 21:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Dito e feito.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-sensor-de-temperatura-humidade-5419.html



Não podia ser um tópico, com sub-tópicos para as estações amadoras?

Da forma que colocaste será difícil procurar estações, fazer comentários sobres elas ou até algum "upgrade" que lhe façam.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

Lousano disse:


> Não podia ser um tópico, com sub-tópicos para as estações amadoras?
> 
> Da forma que colocaste será difícil procurar estações, fazer comentários sobres elas ou até algum "upgrade" que lhe façam.



Até podia ser. Sempre demos a liberdade para cada membro criar um tópico para a sua própria estação e aí ser comentado todo e mais qualquer pormenor relacionado com esta.

O objectivo é mesmo colocar um resumo com foto e link na assinatura.

Lês o seguimento, tens curiosidade por saber como está instalada a estação, clicas no link na assinatura. Simples.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Postarei a minha estação nesse tópico assim que poder tirar-lhe uma foto!

E também abrirei um tópico próprio.


----------



## Marcoo'S (4 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Nossa, 50°C é muito quente  

No brasil são esses os records: 

*A maior temperatura registrada no Brasil foi 44,7°C em Bom Jesus, Piauí, em 21 de novembro de 2005[1], superando o recorde de Orleans, Santa Catarina, de 44,6°C, de 6 de janeiro de 1963. Já a menor temperatura registrada foi de -17,8°C no Morro da Igreja, em Urubici, Santa Catarina, em 29 de junho de 1996[2], superando o recorde do município catarinense de Caçador, no mesmo estado, de -14°C, em junho de 1952.*

Rio de Janeiro- Capital, mês passado teve 4 dias consecutivos que bateram + de 40°C.


----------



## Amending (28 Mar 2011 às 11:47)

J.S. disse:


> Like the heatisle studies about Athens you forgot to mention, you also already forgto that you yourself pointed others on the Meteored forum, with clear picrtures, that WMO station Sevilla San Pablo (which you keep on using) is measuring in a completely unsuited place. I never saw a picture, but well over a week ago I already stated clearly and many times that San Pablo is not measuring correctly, simply based on the data from metstations at the coast and metstation surrounding Sevilla which I know to be measuring correctly as I have pics how they are sited. In the right, WMO, way.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Sevilla San Pablo you yourself uploaded, on 24 th of august 2010. So three days ago.:
> 
> ...



Watch well the pictures. No anemometer, no rain-gauge, no evidence that the structure is a Stevenson screen or meteorological instrumentation. Perhaps that is not Sevilla LEZL weather station. The coordinates provided by WMO lead to another place. Please read the last pages of the topic after the pictures

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorolog...latablada-t80050.0.html;msg2234456#msg2234456

If WMO (and Aemet) does not cheat on coordinates, the Seville/S.Pablo station location is very likely to be at least reasonable. Maybe the stuff in the pictures is a old abandoned shelter - the station according to Aemet published reports has been relocated several times, maybe once they simply left in the old location the old shelter - or, more likely, it is a receptacle for fixed tubes of hydrant.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Abr 2011 às 12:57)

Hello everyone,even though the following post is not related to Portugal per se it can have some practical application for Portugal.

 Recently the Greek Ministry of Environment,Energy and Climate Change has warned that the Athens basin which is known for its susceptibility to extreme heat *is very likely to experience temperatures of 50C.*.To this end 13 countries in the Med among which *Portugal* are forming an alliance to combat the ''climate change'' that is apparent especially the last decade in South Europe.

Athens as always stands at the very centre of attention when it comes to extreme summer heat.Let me remind you that the London School for Future studies has suggested recently that Athens will be the *most affected area internationally(!) i*n terms of susceptibility to extreme heat during the summer supporting that Athens could record a mean maximum temperature* of 40C during July and August in the coming decades!*

However,it has been the first time that officials in Greece are coming out and saying publicly that Athens will experience 50C within the next few years even though this has been hypothesized by many lay Athenians each summer when Athens literally becomes unbearable due to its heat 

In fact Mr Dimitris Lalas of the National Observatory of Athens who is also Mrs Tina Birbili  (Minister of Environment,Energy and Climate) advisor has said that Athens is in danger of reaching 50C very soon and that the effects of the climate change rather than any hypothesised UHI can take their toll in the Athens basin.

Here is the article google translated
http://translate.google.com/transla....protothema.gr/environment/article/?aid=87202



> Alliance 13 Mediterranean countries to close the wounds of the world
> At 50 degrees Celsius in Athens in the coming years
> 
> 25/10/2010 06:35
> ...



Also please follow this topic here

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=42345&posts=7&start=1


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Abr 2011 às 12:59)

Also here if you use google translate

http://www.deltiokairou.gr/news/50-vathmoi-kelsioy-se-liga-xronia-sthn-athhna.831131.html


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2011 às 18:04)

Yes, 50ºc can obviously occur in Portugal, Spain or Greece.
Possibly also in Italy, as well.
I guess that lowlands,  with more continental air masses ( located inland and sheltered by mountains), are more susceptible of that.


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

belem disse:


> Yes, 50ºc can obviously occur in Portugal, Spain or Greece.
> Possibly also in Italy, as well.
> I guess that lowlands,  with more continental air masses ( located inland and sheltered by mountains), are more susceptible of that.



Yes but I am of the opinion that we need to discern those particular areas of Europe that might be more prone to a 50C.

In my opinion and I have mentioned this in the past the '' Ivy League'' belongs to two specific areas

1.Athens basin.
2.Murcia plains.

Even though those two play at an equal level in my opinion I am giving Athens basin the first spot due to the official value of the European record of 48C registered in two areas of the Athens basin.Murcia and Athens in my opinion are the most prone areas in Europe to extreme temps under extreme foen events.

Then I would add 


3. Guadalquivir (mainly due to continentality/sea distance)
4.Guidiana (mainly due to continentality/sea distance)
5.Catania plains (mainly due to foehn winds)

Now this gives us a rough idea of what we might expect,but we need to also discern the importance of those data so far in the human life,presence and development.Obviously there we have a rather ''sociological'' aspect that needs to be taken into account.

While the population of Gudiana,Catania plains and Guadalquivir is really sparse (with the exception of Seville and Cordoba but so far their respective records show that both cities are least likely candidates in Guadalquivir area to hit 50C compared to other areas of Guadalquivir)  this is not the case for two big cities....Athens and Murcia....

It is easily understood that Murcia is not by any means comparable to Athens in terms of population yet the effects of a possible 50C in Murcia in terms of its influence on human development can be significant.

This leaves us with one area in Europe for which a potential 50C might have really devastating effects...The Greek capital..

Given that almost 5 million people live,work and travel around the Athens basin daily the effects of a pronounced heatwave that can reach 50C can be extremely devastating sociologically,economically,in terms of life loss etc.I think this is what the Greek Ministry of Climate Change is trying to address here and I think this is why it is the first time that they are coming out publicly and raising awareness about this fact for Athens.


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2011 às 19:24)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes but I am of the opinion that we need to discern those particular areas of Europe that might be more prone to a 50C.
> 
> In my opinion and I have mentioned this in the past the '' Ivy League'' belongs to two specific areas
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree with almost everything.
But it´s Guadiana, not Guidiana or Gudiana. 
Tagus valley and Douro valley, may get very high values in the summer as well... Just not sure about how prone they are to get 50ºc. lol


----------



## mesogeiakos (13 Abr 2011 às 19:31)

belem disse:


> Yeah, I agree with almost everything.
> But it´s Guadiana, not Guidiana or Gudiana.



Oops sorry.Guadiana it is then


----------



## fmds (7 Mai 2011 às 23:26)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Fil disse:


> Mas segundo a wikipédia que cita uma página filandesa, essa temperatura da Líbia (57,7ºC) não foi registada de maneira fiável.



Meu amiguinho voce deve morar mesmo na cova do lobo ainda a pouco tempo estive na sua terra e estavam 43 graus o dia foi 27 julho 2010a temperatura mais alta registada no mundo foram 60,7 graus no deserto da morte a segunda mais alta 58,3 na libia treceira 54,1 graus no interior do mali quarta 51,9 graus algures no arizona estados unidos quinta 47,8 graus sevilha espanha nao negue a de sevilha eu estive la nesse dia agosto 1973

nota estas sao as principais e claro que ha muitas mais entre essas mas sao nos mesmos sitios!


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



fmds disse:


> a temperatura mais alta registada no mundo foram 60,7 graus no deserto da morte



O valor de temperatura do ar mais elevado nos EUA, registado de forma correcta, é de 53,9ºC no Death Valley. 

O Paquistão registou 53,5ºC no dia 26 Maio de 2006 na localidade de Mohenjo-daro. Este é possivelmente o 2º valor mais elevado obtido segundo as normas recomendadas.


----------



## fmds (9 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

Eu tenho uma especie de termormetro (atenção: nao e para medir febre!) E ainda hoje por volta das 14 e meia medi a temperatura aqui em mertola o termometro marcou 32,4ºC apesar da temperatura para beja hoje seja 31 máxima 18 minima

Andei agora mesmo a vasculhar todas as minha mediçoes e encontrei uma de 24 julho de 2004 onde marcava temperatura mais alta desse dia 46,9ºC e mais baixa 26,3ºC 

E tambem um de 29 Janeiro 2006 temperatura mais alta 1,7ºC mais baixa -2,0ºC nevou nesse dia se nao acreditar pode muito bem pesquisar no youtube ou google nevou em todo o pais sem excessão muito frio esse dia !!!!!!!


----------



## fmds (9 Mai 2011 às 18:15)

*Re: Terra Quente? Terra Fria?*



Dan disse:


> O valor de temperatura do ar mais elevado nos EUA, registado de forma correcta, é de 53,9ºC no Death Valley.
> 
> O Paquistão registou 53,5ºC no dia 26 Maio de 2006 na localidade de Mohenjo-daro. Este é possivelmente o 2º valor mais elevado obtido segundo as normas recomendadas.



Em 2010 houve temperaturas mais altas de que 28 graus algumas atingiram os 41 graus


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

fmds disse:


> Eu tenho uma especie de termormetro (atenção: nao e para medir febre!) E ainda hoje por volta das 14 e meia medi a temperatura aqui em mertola o termometro marcou 32,4ºC apesar da temperatura para beja hoje seja 31 máxima 18 minima
> 
> Andei agora mesmo a vasculhar todas as minha mediçoes e encontrei uma de 24 julho de 2004 onde marcava temperatura mais alta desse dia 46,9ºC e mais baixa 26,3ºC
> 
> E tambem um de 29 Janeiro 2006 temperatura mais alta 1,7ºC mais baixa -2,0ºC nevou nesse dia se nao acreditar pode muito bem pesquisar no youtube ou google nevou em todo o pais sem excessão muito frio esse dia !!!!!!!



E o que pretende provar com isso? Por mais que dê a volta às ideias que expôs ainda não consegui perceber o seu ponto de vista :s
O que é que 29 de Janeiro tem a ver com os 50ºC em Portugal? Não entendo de todo a sua indignação neste tópico, nem aquilo que está a tentar demonstrar...


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

A 29 de Janeiro não nevou em todo o país, nem sequer em todo o continente nevou...


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2011 às 00:53)

J.S. disse:


> Well we have been over this many times. Alcoutim is, like Sevilla, frequently influenced by seabreezes. Therefor they are not as warm as more inland regions despite lower elevations. ....



That´s why I said that´s not the warmest region in the Guadiana valley during the summer.




J.S. disse:


> Herdade dos Lameirões has in fact data. Ancient measurements of Moura show similar temperatures (at 90 m altitude BTW). We have no measurements of other places so that is simply guessing.




Sanlucar de Guadiana, at only 500 meters ( more and less) from Alcoutim has more data than Herdade dos Lameirões. Anyway I would like to see the measuring conditions of this weather station.






J.S. disse:


> Caceres seems to have nice inland rivers that are at 200-250 m but I am aware of an Atlas that calculates data. I am aware of measurements that are clearly faulty of some station in Extremadura. Simply looking at some averages highs and wintertemperatures indicates time and time again the station are prone to insolation. Therefor I discount these stations on the basis of logic.



2 weather stations located in different places ( but not very far), did shown similar figures... So both weather stations are in bad condition? Do you know which weather station has being used and in which conditions is working?




J.S. disse:


> What we do know for sure is that Herdade dos Lameirões is a bit warmer at day than Sevilla in summer and a bit cooler than the hottest places in the Guadalquivir region (at day). Other things? A big guessing game. .



I was basing myself in probabilities according to an article published by IM.
We were already discussing this and I think that we both agreed that the Guadiana valley region is pratically wild,  with no weather stations located on it´s warmest regions.





J.S. disse:


> I have also looked up as many stations as possible in Spain and Portugal (pictures) and the maintenance is awful. really: if you want to measure correctly make sure you do so. And not like in Sevilla where the weatherstation is 5 m in front of a building and next to a parking lot. Or in Portugal, where in Alvega for instance the grass has not been cut for 10 years....I mean: science has shown you introduce huge errors most of all in record like situations....




I agree with you.


----------



## duero (18 Jan 2012 às 02:11)

ARRIBES DEL DUERO


Datos de las presas de los barragens de SAUCELLE y ALDEADAVILA, situados en la frontera entre España y Portugal.

PRESA DE ALDEADAVILA (220 metros de altitud).

En.....6,7........95
Fb.....8,3........88	
Mr....10,5.......65	
Ab....13,6.......46
My....	17,7......58
Jn.....22,0......37
Jl......	26,0......15
Ag....25,6.......11
Sp....22,4.......36
Oc...16,7........70
Nv...10,5........82
Dc....	6,7........69

An..15,5°C......672 mm


PRESA DE SAUCELLE (116 metros de altitud).

En.....8,4..........72
Fb...10,1..........70
Mr...12,3..........49
Ab...15,1..........44
My...19,1.........43
Jn....23,6.........35
Jl.....27,0.........13
Ag...27,1.........12
Sp...24,0.........31
Oc...18,5.........57
Nv...12,2.........58
Dc....	8,5.........54

An..17,1ºC.......538 mm


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2012 às 21:37)

Muito interessantes esses dados. É possível saber a que período correspondem?



.


----------



## duero (21 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

Dan disse:


> Muito interessantes esses dados. É possível saber a que período correspondem?
> 
> 
> 
> .



La verdad no lo se. 

Yo saqué los datos de este estudio.

http://www.revistaeria.es/index.php/eria/article/viewFile/179/162


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2012 às 15:34)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não sei como eles fizeram exactamente..
> Mas imagino que tenham pegado em informação clmatológica do máximo de estações possíveis, cruzado essaa informação, para criar um mapa.. Logo aí há interpolações, algumas grosseiras.. E depois para melhorar, claro usam algoritmos com a altitude concerteza, há formas mais ou menos certas e sofisticadas!
> E eu não tou a dizer que é um mau trabalho, antes pelo contrário! Está muito bom.. Mas um produto assim, precisa de muita cautela na sua interpretação, e acho "ambicioso" e "perigoso" tirar grandes conclusões de locais através de um mapa assim...



Suponho que os mapas devem ter informação de satelite, interpetação da temperatura á sfc a partir de analise espectral ( lei de stefan boltzmann).

Mas esse tipo de analise pode sofrer imensas interferencias por parte do tipo de solos que há nas regiões, para alem que os satelites não medem a T2m, mas sim a temperatura numa camada proxima á superficie.

A explicação de haver zonas onde o calor fica retido faz sentido, pois há vales onde não é tão facil haver inversões, porque de algum modo o ar frio não "escorre" para eles.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2012 às 00:30)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41888584.jpg

Esta foto penso que retrata bem algumas zonas profundas do vale do Guadiana.

Não tenho duvidas que estas regiões tenham medias das maximas dos meses mais quentes entre 35ºC e 36ºC, talvez nalguns pontos mais de 36ºC, mas resta saber se é uma area representativa de uma realidade vasta.
Não me parece correcto dizer que o Interior do Alentejo é um local homogeneamente tórrido com base em haver um vale muito quente, tal como não faz sentido dizer que o litoral SW de Portugal é um local de extremos térmicos incrives, só com base na estação de Aljezur.

Será que estes locais quentes são suficientemente abrangentes para poderem ser tidos em conta, e não são apenas casoso isolados?

Bom...a meu ver..até pode ser que sim..e temos varias localidades inseridas nessas regiões, como Mertola, Moura, São Domingos...sendo assim...porque razão o IM não tem estações nessas localidades?
( A estação de mertola está a 30km de Mertola numa zona montanhosa de barrancos..lol)

Bom...se não há dados precisamos deles...temos os de S Domingos, mas são series antigas...o que falta talvez seja um membro aqui do forum lá
O senhor Luis Mestre por exemplo..podia pensar em comprar uma Davis, e por exemplo, falar com o pessoal da escola de agricultura de Serpa para colocar a estação num terreno...talvez a Escola cedesse algum espaço, e concerteza iriam agradecer um investimento desse tipo


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 12:01)

stormy disse:


> ( A estação de mertola está a 30km de Mertola numa zona montanhosa de barrancos..lol)



Por acaso, a estação de Mértola (Vale Formoso) _(37° 45' lat. N, 7° 33' long. O, 190m de altitude)_ situa-se a cerca de 10 km em linha recta das minas de São Domingos, e a 8 km do local que tu mostraste. E numa região relativamente plana, pelo menos é o que parece no Google Earth. Até me espanta um pouco que não se obtenham valores mais elevados nesta estação, que muitas vezes tem registos inferiores a Beja. Em teoria, situando-se a uma cota muito semelhante a Serpa, e ficando a uma distância parecida do Guadiana, os registos desta EMA devem ser idênticos aos de Serpa.

Neste documento vê-se o enquadramento desta EMA, e até há fotos dela:

http://www.cpada.pt/attachments/Centro_Experimental_de_Erosao_de_Vale_Formoso.pdf


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2012 às 18:06)

Se essa estação tem muitas vezes registos inferiores aos de Beja, certamente não terá os mesmos valores de Serpa ( eventualmente, nem sequer muito semelhantes).
O Alentejo, conhece variações interessantes, que não têm só em conta a altitude, mas também a exposição a certos ventos, o tipo de solos, etc, etc...
Por exemplo, de Portel ao Alqueva, notei uma diferença substancial de valores, em dois dias de Maio que lá estive. Claro que não dá para tirar grandes conclusões, mas como desloquei-me de um local ao outro ( e com pouca diferença horária), consegui sentir e bem, as diferenças de temperatura.

A Herdade dos Lameirões, está situada no planalto Alentejano ( bem exposta aos ventos) e nem sequer numa das zonas mais quentes da Bacia do Guadiana, e contudo apresenta máximas interessantes.


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2012 às 18:16)

stormy disse:


> Suponho que os mapas devem ter informação de satelite, interpetação da temperatura á sfc a partir de analise espectral ( lei de stefan boltzmann).
> 
> Mas esse tipo de analise pode sofrer imensas interferencias por parte do tipo de solos que há nas regiões, para alem que os satelites não medem a T2m, mas sim a temperatura numa camada proxima á superficie.
> 
> A explicação de haver zonas onde o calor fica retido faz sentido, pois há vales onde não é tão facil haver inversões, porque de algum modo o ar frio não "escorre" para eles.



Eu apenas sei que os satélites não foram utilizados.

E esses mapas devem dar-nos uma ideia de quais as zonas com maior potencial térmico. Pelo menos, aproximadamente.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

belem disse:


> Se essa estação tem muitas vezes registos inferiores aos de Beja, certamente não terá os mesmos valores de Serpa ( eventualmente, nem sequer muito semelhantes).
> O Alentejo, conhece variações interessantes, que não têm só em conta a altitude, mas também a exposição a certos ventos, o tipo de solos, etc, etc...
> Por exemplo, de Portel ao Alqueva, notei uma diferença substancial de valores, em dois dias de Maio que lá estive. Claro que não dá para tirar grandes conclusões, mas como desloquei-me de um local ao outro ( e com pouca diferença horária), consegui sentir e bem, as diferenças de temperatura.



E se há essas diferenças nas temperaturas diurnas, imagina nas noites de inversões térmicas como estas últimas, chega a haver diferenças de 5ºC em poucas centenas de metros.

Quanto aos valores de Beja e Serpa, basta ver o tal mapa que puseste há uns anos, para se ver que não há grande diferença entre os dois locais.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2012 às 20:54)

David sf disse:


> Por acaso, a estação de Mértola (Vale Formoso) _(37° 45' lat. N, 7° 33' long. O, 190m de altitude)_ situa-se a cerca de 10 km em linha recta das minas de São Domingos, e a 8 km do local que tu mostraste. E numa região relativamente plana, pelo menos é o que parece no Google Earth. Até me espanta um pouco que não se obtenham valores mais elevados nesta estação, que muitas vezes tem registos inferiores a Beja. Em teoria, situando-se a uma cota muito semelhante a Serpa, e ficando a uma distância parecida do Guadiana, os registos desta EMA devem ser idênticos aos de Serpa.
> 
> Neste documento vê-se o enquadramento desta EMA, e até há fotos dela:
> 
> http://www.cpada.pt/attachments/Centro_Experimental_de_Erosao_de_Vale_Formoso.pdf



Na imagem de radar do IM as EMAS´s aparecem com bolinhas escura..tinha ideia que fosse mais longe...sorry


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2012 às 21:01)

David sf disse:


> E se há essas diferenças nas temperaturas diurnas, imagina nas noites de inversões térmicas como estas últimas, chega a haver diferenças de 5ºC em poucas centenas de metros.
> 
> Quanto aos valores de Beja e Serpa, basta ver o tal mapa que puseste há uns anos, para se ver que não há grande diferença entre os dois locais.



Inversões térmicas não acontecem da mesma forma em todas as zonas baixas.
Há zonas mais propensas a essas variações que outras.

E há diferenças entre Beja e Serpa, sim, podem não ser muito grandes, mas já são algo assinaláveis.

Aliás, a apenas poucos kms a Leste de Beja e junto ao Vale do Guadiana, existe uma zona, que até é bem mais quente que Beja.


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2012 às 22:08)

Nestes dia frios de Fevereiro, os únicos locais que não terão chegado a valores negativos terão sido situados na zona da costa Oeste.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2012 às 22:23)

Eu actualmente confesso que já nem acredito muito nos 47ºC oficiais de 2003 na Amareleja pelo que fui percebendo nos últimos anos sobre o estado deficiente de medição de dados em certas estações, entre as quais a Amareleja.
Portanto, esta discussão vai prolongar-se de forma estéril até ao dia em que alguém resolva pôr mãos à obra, e medir no terreno como deve ser.

Basicamente para mim os 50ºC estão hoje muito mais longe do que estavam para mim há uns anos atrás.  Mas ficaria mesmo muito feliz no dia em que alguém desafiasse com dados credíveis isto que acabei de dizer. Mas não me parece que isso aconteça.


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

Vince disse:


> Eu actualmente confesso que já nem acredito muito nos 47ºC oficiais de 2003 na Amareleja pelo que fui percebendo nos últimos anos sobre o estado deficiente de medição de dados em certas estações, entre as quais a Amareleja.
> Portanto, esta discussão vai prolongar-se de forma estéril até ao dia em que alguém resolva pôr mãos à obra, e medir no terreno como deve ser.
> 
> Basicamente para mim os 50ºC estão hoje muito mais longe do que estavam para mim há uns anos atrás.  Mas ficaria mesmo muito feliz no dia em que alguém desafiasse com dados credíveis isto que acabei de dizer. Mas não me parece que isso aconteça.



Muito bem. 

Já agora tenho de fazer mais uma visita à estação automática a Lousã, mas não esperem boas notícias.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

belem disse:


> Inversões térmicas não acontecem da mesma forma em todas as zonas baixas.
> Há zonas mais propensas a essas variações que outras.
> 
> E há diferenças entre Beja e Serpa, sim, podem não ser muito grandes, mas já são algo assinaláveis.
> ...



No vale do Guadiana é natural que seja mais quente. Por isso se a EMA fosse mesmo em Mértola não tenho dúvida que seria bastante mais quente do que o é na Herdade do Vale Formoso.

Serpa pode ter uma média ligeiramente mais quente que Beja, mas resultante dos dias em que há circulação marítima, que a temperaturas vai aumentando com o afastamento ao mar, e portanto nesses dias Serpa pode ser um pouco mais quente que Beja. Nos dias extremos, que é do que se trata aqui, não deve haver nenhuma diferença.

E também duvido muito dos 47ºC da Amareleja. Mas mesmo que tenham acontecido, e exista um local, metido num vale profundo, onde num dia extremo se tenham por acaso atingido os 50ºC (o que eu duvido) tal não é representativo de nada. É como dizer que Aljezur à noite tem -7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2012 às 00:06)

David sf disse:


> E também duvido muito dos 47ºC da Amareleja. Mas mesmo que tenham acontecido, e exista um local, metido num vale profundo, onde num dia extremo se tenham por acaso atingido os 50ºC (o que eu duvido) tal não é representativo de nada.



Em 2008 fui verificar as condições da estação da Amareleja. Deixo aqui um link para esse meu tópico.

Devo dizer-te que tendo sido atingidos os 47,4 ºC na estação, a localidade terá atingido um valor superior porque se situa num local ainda mais baixo e, para além disso, a estação encontra-se num local bastante sombrio e relativamente mais fresco, no meio de bastante vegetação que a protege durante algumas horas do dia da radiação solar directa.


Para os mais cépticos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...amareleja-im-20-08-2008-a-2485.html#post81805


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2012 às 00:37)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E
> Para os mais cépticos.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...amareleja-im-20-08-2008-a-2485.html#post81805



Foi precisamente nesse tópico que começou a florescer o cepticismo da Amareleja, e com outras coisas que temos visto e ouvido nos últimos anos


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2012 às 00:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para os mais cépticos.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...amareleja-im-20-08-2008-a-2485.html#post81805



Nesse mesmo tópico:



J.S. disse:


> Now 15 meters in a circle in a pine forest is really not even close. This open area surrounded by trees introduces a artificial valley effect. *Resulting in cooler nights allround and warmer days (in low wind situations)*.  First of all: the air will be more still than when it would have been an area according to WMo standards. So there is an easier build up of cold and warm layers  (nights and days resp). second point is that the air will inevitably be more still, which means that when solar irradiation reaches 800 to 1000 W/m2, selfheating of the sensorshield rapidly picks up giving way to (large) errors.
> 
> That is why buildings and trees are not allowed within 100 meters and outside of this radius only when they do not reach 1/10 of the distance to the station. As I already said: a 15 meter high tree must be outside a 150 meter radius. Even one tree....Shrubs are allowed only starting from 100 meters.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

David sf disse:


> No vale do Guadiana é natural que seja mais quente. Por isso se a EMA fosse mesmo em Mértola não tenho dúvida que seria bastante mais quente do que o é na Herdade do Vale Formoso.
> 
> Serpa pode ter uma média ligeiramente mais quente que Beja, mas resultante dos dias em que há circulação marítima, que a temperaturas vai aumentando com o afastamento ao mar, e portanto nesses dias Serpa pode ser um pouco mais quente que Beja. Nos dias extremos, que é do que se trata aqui, não deve haver nenhuma diferença.



Não entendi que se falava apenas de extremos, peço desculpa.






David sf disse:


> E também duvido muito dos 47ºC da Amareleja. Mas mesmo que tenham acontecido, e exista um local, metido num vale profundo, onde num dia extremo se tenham por acaso atingido os 50ºC (o que eu duvido) tal não é representativo de nada. É como dizer que Aljezur à noite tem -7ºC.



47 na Amareleja, 47 na outra estação da Amareleja, 46 no Pinhão, 47 em Alvalade do Sado ( SAGRA), e há mais locais com 46 ( 46,4 ºc em Serpa (SAGRA)), já me parecem um pouco de coincidências a mais ( e até algumas foram obtidas em dias diferentes).

Mas ninguém aqui quer fazer crer que estarem 50ºc em alguns locais mais quentes que as localidades acima ( que existem e não serão assim tão poucos), será assim tão comum e habitual.
Aliás este tópico nem trata disso.


----------



## Golden Fields (27 Fev 2012 às 14:20)

Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a maior temperatura mínima registada em Coimbra?
Em Portugal julgo que a maior mínima foi em Faro com 33º.


----------



## Golden Fields (30 Abr 2012 às 16:19)

Ninguém?


----------



## Sanxito (30 Abr 2012 às 16:51)

Boas Golden, tudo bem?
Consulta aqui. neste link do IM.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/
Abc


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2012 às 17:54)

Golden Fields disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a maior temperatura mínima registada em Coimbra?
> Em Portugal julgo que a maior mínima foi em Faro com 33º.



Para o período entre 1971-2000, a temperatura mínima mais alta registada em Coimbra (Bencanta) foi de 24,5ºC no dia 19 de Julho de 1991.
O que não significa que antes de 1971 e depois de 2000 não tenham havido valores mais elevados.
(Bastante provável).

A maior mínima registada em Portugal foi em Faro, sim, e foi de 32,2ºC no dia 26 de Julho de 2004.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2012 às 12:48)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Sim, claro, se reparares bem, eu disse "dos locais mais quentes na temperatura média em Portugal, nos meses de Verão", não digo que é o local mais quente. Já reparei, pelos mapas do IM, que algumas zonas muito restritas (tipo "nanoclima") dos Vales do Tejo, do Douro e do Guadiana alentejano apresentam alguns recordes de temperatura máxima e mesmo média, especialmente no Verão. Também as zonas da raia alentejana e beirã talvez ultrapassem Alcoutim e Castro Marim. Agora, quando de Junho a Setembro, as mínimas deverão rondar uma média de 18ºC e as máximas uns 32ºC, dará uma média de mais ou menos 25, o que para estes 4 meses  em conjunto (estou a considerar neste caso um pouco mais do que estritamente o Verão) parece-me bastante elevada. Mas não digo que seja "o" local com o Verão mais quente, mas seguramente um dos mais quentes, realço, na temperatura média (não na máxima, obviamente). De qualquer forma já foste a Alcoutim no Verão? É tão quente quanto Mértola. Talvez com as máximas ligeiramente mais baixas e as mínimas ligeiramente mais elevadas.
> 
> PS: isto já começa a ficar fora do âmbito do seguimento meteorológico





Dos locais mais quentes do verão, talvez.

Sim essas regiões baixas do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana, por exemplo, atingem bons valores médios de máximas e gerais acredito eu ( atenção que os valores apresentados são a média hipotética para 30 anos dos 3 meses mais quentes).



A apenas 500 metros da zona baixa de Alcoutim, no outro lado da fronteira, a média geral( em 25 anos) para os 2 meses mais quentes foi superior a *27ºc*.

O lado português tem todas as condições para atingir valores idênticos.

E isto numa série menos recente. Seria necessário, saber as condições desta estação e ter registos mais recentes, caso o seu funcionamento seja correto. Ou então cobrir melhor climatologicamente estas regiões.

E esta não é considerada a zona mais quente do Vale do Guadiana.

E sim já fui a Alcoutim e a Mértola.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (29 Ago 2012 às 06:00)

belem disse:


> Dos locais mais quentes do verão, talvez.
> 
> Sim essas regiões baixas do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana, por exemplo, atingem bons valores médios de máximas e gerais acredito eu ( atenção que os valores apresentados são a média hipotética para 30 anos dos 3 meses mais quentes).
> 
> ...


 Etc...


Muito interessantes esses dados que apresentas, concerteza referentes a Sanlucar de Guadiana. Mesmo que possa haver ligeiras incorrecções ou as medições não serem tão recentes, esses dados não deixam de ser significativos, e acabam por corresponder àquilo que falei. Verifica-se por exemplo, que Alcoutim no Verão é claramente mais quente que Beja, e talvez esteja muito próximo da famigerada Amareleja (na média, claro)... Portanto acho que não é errado dizer que a zona que falei é uma das zonas mais quentes de Verão em Portugal. 

Em relação a este tópico onde as respostas foram inseridas, que fala na hipótese dos 50ºC, ai já será outra história. Apesar de as máximas da zona terem uma média muito elevada, concerteza haverá melhores sítios para verificar esses extremos.


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Obrigados Sanxito e André 

24.5° de minima mais elevada em Coimbra.. nada de especial comparada com as alentejanas e algarvias 

se bem que a estação de Bencanta fica junto ao Choupal e ao Rio Mondego, normalmente mais fresco..


----------



## belem (6 Set 2012 às 23:13)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Etc...
> 
> 
> Muito interessantes esses dados que apresentas, concerteza referentes a Sanlucar de Guadiana. Mesmo que possa haver ligeiras incorrecções ou as medições não serem tão recentes, esses dados não deixam de ser significativos, e acabam por corresponder àquilo que falei. Verifica-se por exemplo, que Alcoutim no Verão é claramente mais quente que Beja, e talvez esteja muito próximo da famigerada Amareleja (na média, claro)... Portanto acho que não é errado dizer que a zona que falei é uma das zonas mais quentes de Verão em Portugal.
> ...



Eu penso que a série de Sanlucar terminava na década de 80. Mas tenho que confirmar.

E nas zonas baixas da bacia do Guadiana há muitas regiões mais quentes que a Amareleja. 

Com o cruzamento de diferentes informações ( google earth, mapas militares, estudos climáticos do IM, etc...), levam-nos rapidamente a essa conclusão.


----------



## Viriatus (9 Set 2012 às 11:06)

Boa tarde,eu sou um "membro novo" neste forum ,no entanto sigo com alguma atençao o que se vai escrevendo por aqui.So queria deixar bem explicito que acredito piamente que os 50 graus sao bem atingiveis em portugal. Nao me parece que Portugal tenha uma cobertura de rede metereologica adequada e suficiente para o registo de extremos.Amareleja embora seja um ponto bastante "quente" porventura nao sera o mais quente da regiao do baixo alentejo. O proprio Douro tera eventualmente pontos onde se registarao temperaturas mais extremas,julgo eu.
Para finalizar alguem sabe onde posso encontrar os dados climatologicos de Amareleja??
Muito Obrigado


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2012 às 14:54)

Alguém tem a média das máximas diárias para o mês mais quente dos últimos 6 anos da Amareleja?

Obrigado!


----------



## Viriatus (28 Dez 2012 às 12:09)

De 2005 a 2012, faltando so os dados de 2009, a Amareleja tem uma media de 35.95 c para Agosto!


----------



## Viriatus (28 Dez 2012 às 12:20)

No entanto para o mes de julho de 2005 a 2012,faltando os dados de 2008,apresenta uma media de 35.964c.


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2012 às 12:48)

Obrigado. 

E da herdade dos Lameirões (COTR)?

Infelizmente isto (Lameirões e Amareleja) fica tudo no planalto alentejano, quem me dera ter dados dos vales. Mas para já é o que há.


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

Viriatus disse:


> No entanto para o mes de julho de 2005 a 2012,faltando os dados de 2008,apresenta uma media de 35.964c.



Recolhi estes dados do JS:

Amareleja average max for july

2006: 36,8 
2007: 35,5 
2008: no data
2009: 35,0 
2010: 38,0


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2012 às 18:34)

Dados dos boletins climatológicos
*Amareleja* - Média das temperaturas máximas

Julho de 2005: 36,1ºC. 
Agosto de 2005: 36,8ºC.

Julho de 2006: 37,0ºC. 
Agosto de 2006: 36,7ºC. 

Julho de 2007: 35,5ºC. 
Agosto de 2007: 33,9ºC. 

Julho de 2008: ---- Próximo à normal (71-00): 34,3ºC - Elvas: 33,4ºC (Normal 71-00): 33,4ºC
Agosto de 2008: ---- Próximo à normal (71-00): 34,1ºC

Julho de 2009: 35,0ºC. 
Agosto de 2009: 36,6ºC. 

Julho de 2010: 38,0ºC. 
Agosto de 2010: 37,8ºC. 

Julho de 2012: 35,02ºC. 
Agosto de 2011: 34,17ºC. 

Julho de 2012: 35,13ºC. 
Agosto de 2012: 35,07ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2012 às 20:03)

Muito obrigado André. 

De 2003 alguém tem dados?


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2012 às 20:31)

belem disse:


> Muito obrigado André.
> 
> De 2003 alguém tem dados?



Agosto de 2003 teve uma primeira quinzena tórrida, mas depois arrefeceu.
2010 deverá ter sido mais quente.

De qualquer maneira, entre 1 e 14 de Agosto de 2003, a média da temperatura máxima na Amareleja foi na casa dos 42ºC.


----------



## Viriatus (28 Dez 2012 às 20:39)

alguem tem os dados de Amareleja? obrigado


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2012 às 12:10)

Viriatus disse:


> alguem tem os dados de Amareleja? obrigado



Quais dados?
A média das máximas em Julho e Agosto?
Em Julho: 34,3ºC
Em Agosto: 34,1ºC

Isto, segundo a normal 71-00.


----------



## blade (16 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

50ºc são impossíveis, se espanha não tem porque portugal vai ter?
Em espanha também não tem vales? e está mais longe da costa e tem partes mais a sul.
se quiserem + de 50ºc façam um churrasquinho.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

blade disse:


> 50ºc são impossíveis, se espanha não tem porque portugal vai ter?
> Em espanha também não tem vales? e está mais longe da costa e tem partes mais a sul.
> se quiserem + de 50ºc façam um churrasquinho.



Caro

Por favor, leia o que tem sido escrito.

Obrigado!


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2015 às 21:23)

Algumas fotos de algumas regiões quentes (Bacia do Douro):



























Bacia do Guadiana:












































Não as mais impressionantes do nosso país (especialmente se comparadas com algumas que já foram aqui postas).


----------



## 1337 (13 Mai 2015 às 22:13)

Amareleja desde que mudou o local da EMA vem mostrando que o outro local era muito mais quente, este novo local é um "normal" no meio lo Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2015 às 00:49)

Não sei se já estará publicado numa anterior mensagem... fica aqui:

"Quais são os locais mais quentes de Portugal? Esta pergunta é frequente.  A resposta não pode ser obtida simplesmente escolhendo os locais das estações meteorológicas com registos de temperaturas mais elevadas. De facto, só por grande coincidência existiria uma estação meteorológica nalgum desses locais. Além disso, as estações meteorológicas, por questões de natureza logística, estão em geral localizadas em povoações de alguma dimensão que, naturalmente, não se desenvolveram nos locais mais quentes. 
Para determinar quais os locais mais quentes de Portugal, utilizou-se um método descrito e avaliado em [1] que permite obter a distribuição espacial da temperatura do ar com elevada resolução. Calculou-se, neste caso, a distribuição espacial da média das temperaturas máximas (1961-1990) nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.
Destacam-se três regiões com temperaturas máximas muito elevadas (ver Figs. abaixo):

Nordeste Transmontano
Zona Raiana da Beira
Bacia do Guadiana
Na região do Nordeste Transmontano o local com a média da temperatura máxima mais elevada é no concelho de Alfândega da Fé, na freguesia de Cerejais, mais precisamente junto à Ribeira do Zacarias.Na Zona Raiana da Beira o local com a média da temperatura máxima mais elevada é no vale do Rio Tejo a cerca de 5 km a SE do Rosmaninhal, junto à fronteira com Espanha.Na Bacia do Guadiana os locais com a média da temperatura máxima mais elevada são a cerca de 10 km a SE de Campo Maior, próximo do Retiro e no vale do Rio Guadiana a cerca de 7 km a NW de Serpa.

[1] João Ferreira, Sílvia Antunes e H. Oliveira Pires (2001). "Representação Gráfica de Campos Climatológicos Obtidos Objectivamente por Regressão Multivariada em Relação a Factores Físicos", aguarda publicação em Actas do 2º Simpósio da APMG, Évora 2001"

Fonte: Antiga página do Instituto de Meteorologia (2 de Junho de 2002)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 21:02)

Interessante Gerofil, ver se coloco aqui as cartas militares das respectivas zonas.
Existe uma zona a sul de Alcacer do Sal, mais quente que os próprios registos da estação da Barrosinha, refiro-me a zona do Vale do Guizo/Arez.

PS: Ainda bem que regressaste ao fórum!


----------



## irpsit (18 Mai 2015 às 23:05)

Em relação à freguesia dos Cerejais (Alfandega da Fé) gostava de saber por que é que op vale do Sabor é mais quente que o vale do Dpouto, junto a Fôz Coa. Será mesmo? Afinal recordo-me de alguma máximas não-oficiais míticas ali na zona do Pinhão, junto ao Douro. Ou se a zona de Barca d'Alva será mais quente...

Vale do Tejo, faz sentido. Apanhei ali uma tosta entre os dias 31 de Julho e 1 de Agosto de 2003 (o dia do recorde absoluto oficial de Portugal). Estava lá perto e confirmo que falava-se de uma máxima de 48ºC lá. Mas creio que mais para interior, ainda pode ser mais quente, em direcção a leste ou sudeste. Mas aí estámos a falar do máximo de calor Ibérico e não de Portugal, mas é curioso saber esses locais em Espanha também!

O mesmo se poderia passar no vale do Guadiana, em direcção mais a leste. E a parte sul de Espanha, em alguns vales baixos deve ter algumas tostadeiras que atingem os 50ºC e até os poderiam ultrapassar. Alguém sabe onde?

Eu arriscaria as seguintes zonas:
- o valedo Guadalquivir, entre Sevilha, continuando para nordeste mais para interior passando por Córdova, depois Mengibar. É esta a zona que tem atingido temperaturas perto do recorde de 47ºC. (a Amareleja é a zona em Portugal mais perto deste vale). 
- um pouco mais a norte: a zona a sudeste de Badajoz. Já registou 47ºC também. É próximo de Campo Maior, outro ponto quente em Portugal.
- a zona perto de Murcia. Registou já 47.2ºC, e a zona em redor de Albacete.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 18:29)

Gerofil disse:


> ...Na região do Nordeste Transmontano o local com a média da temperatura máxima mais elevada é no concelho de Alfândega da Fé, na freguesia de Cerejais, mais precisamente junto à Ribeira do Zacarias...



Por curiosidade andei a ver a zona em questão.

(Vale) Ribeira do Zacarias,afluente do Sabor.


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2015 às 20:24)

Há uns anos eu coloquei imagens do Google Earth dos locais mencionados nesse estudo (que o Gerofil indicou) aqui no forum (inclusive, penso eu, também neste tópico) mas acho que já não estão visiveis, porque deixei de usar o image shack.

Aliás esse estudo recebeu alguma atenção neste tópico. Parece-me que está bem conseguido e que o que apresenta é bastante razoável.



Jonas87, pelas fotos, acho que não estás longe.

Este local também fica na região: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Eu tentei aproximar-me de um desses «hotspots» através do Google maps (seguindo uma estrada), mas não deu e a imagem ficou por aqui:






São zonas com poucos e maus acessos (ou nenhuns!), que ainda vão algo além do que é visível desde esta estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 11:25)

@belem o meu post anterior é referente ao local que falam no estudo, agora, se é o sector do vale mais quente , isso já não sei, alias é importante ter atenção a esse pormenor.
A temperatura pode não ser linear ao longo do vale, como tambem acontece numa inversão térmica, embora nesse caso, as diferenças podem ser muito mais vincadas.

Ps: eiseh, post 8000, grande _tagarela_.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2015 às 13:09)

É consensual que esses vales tenham médias de temperaturas máximas realmente muito elevadas.

Mas quanto a extremos...

Não nos podemos esquecer que no fundo desses vales há linhas de água que devido à diferença de temperatura originam brisas, que acabam por não deixar que as temperaturas atinjam grandes extremos.

Já tive oportunidade de assistir no Pinhão, a meio da tarde de um dia quente de Agosto, um verdadeiro vendaval (quente). Uns metros mais acima, o vento era praticamente nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 13:46)

AnDré disse:


> Já tive oportunidade de assistir no Pinhão, a meio da tarde de um dia quente de Agosto, um verdadeiro vendaval (quente). Uns metros mais acima, o vento era praticamente nulo.



Curioso, de facto, os vales têm muitas particularidades, climatologicamente falando.
Quem sabe, um dia faz-se uma campanha de medições.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2015 às 14:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> @belem o meu post anterior é referente ao local que falam no estudo, agora, se é o sector do vale mais quente , isso já não sei, alias é importante ter atenção a esse pormenor.
> A temperatura pode não ser linear ao longo do vale, como tambem acontece numa inversão térmica, embora nesse caso, as diferenças podem ser muito mais vincadas.



Concordo! Felizmente eu tive acesso ao mapa do estudo (que tem a distribuição de temperaturas) no qual o nível de detalhe das localizações é maior.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

AnDré disse:


> É consensual que esses vales tenham médias de temperaturas máximas realmente muito elevadas.
> 
> Mas quanto a extremos...
> 
> ...



A zona do Pinhão, na minha opinião, está longe (meteorologicamente) das zonas mais quentes do Douro. Parece-me bastante susceptível a ventos (inclusive de quadrantes poucos favoráveis à preservação de calor) e a mudanças de temperaturas. O estudo apresentado pelo IM, confirma este aspeto. O valor máximo absoluto medido  no Pinhão que consultei, ainda assim foi de 46ºc. Mas concordo, que só porque um local atinge valores médios elevados de temperaturas máximas, não significa que bata também recordes de valores máximos absolutos. Essa correlação não é sempre segura, tal como o Dan já referiu antes.

Pelo que vi, algumas das zonas mais quentes do Douro e do Tejo, nem ficam bem em vales com um rio no fundo, mas antes em vales e encostas paralelas a esses locais, nomeadamente vales secos, ou que apenas levam um pequeno fio de água em épocas mais chuvosas. Mas os valores de temperatura média máxima mais elevados, nem foram exlusivamente apresentados para as zonas mais fundas dos vales.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 10:38)

Vale do Sado vai esturricar.
Seria interessante se alguem da zona pudesse passar por lá amanhã, se eu morasse perto...


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 19:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seria interessante se alguem da zona pudesse passar por lá amanhã, se eu morasse perto...



Esse é um objectivo muito interessante. Aquela zona carece realmente de um estudo dedicado de temperaturas e está pessimamente representado por estações, oficiais ou não.

Mas pelo que se tem visto hoje na prestação do GFS quanto a previsão de temperaturas, essa previsão para amanhã baixou muito de credibilidade, na minha opinião. Estes valores não são aliás sustentados por outros modelos, ECM, AROME, ALADIN... nenhum coloca ali a possibilidade de valores superiores a 42ºC, se tanto.


----------



## stormy (26 Jun 2015 às 21:35)

No vale do sado temos uma estação Davis com instalação boa, em Ourique.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNDEFIN143


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> Mas pelo que se tem visto hoje na prestação do GFS quanto a previsão de temperaturas, essa previsão para amanhã baixou muito de credibilidade, na minha opinião.



Não é uma questão de credibilidade, é apenas de conhecer as "manhas" de cada modelo, experiência, perceber como se comportam em determinadas situações, os devaneios mais habituais, etc,etc. O  GFS é bem conhecido por gerar excessos destes volta e meia nos picos do Verão, tal como outros subestimam.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

stormy disse:


> No vale do sado temos uma estação Davis com instalação boa, em Ourique.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNDEFIN143




Essa estação está num topo, é melhor que nada, mas o ideal era estar a cota do rio, conforme está a estaçao de Alvalade do IPMA.
A estação de Alvalade está numa area de vale aberto, certamente que existem sectores do vale mais encaixados onde a temperatura deve ser bem mais alta.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 23:14)

Amanhã esta zona vai aquecer bem  isto se a brisa marítima não aparecer, tal como hoje...


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2015 às 02:04)

Anda um lince por essa zona. Se fizer muito calor, ele terá que se refugiar bem dentro do mato, para se refrescar (provavelmente até perto de um curso de água)! lol


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 07:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Amanhã esta zona vai aquecer bem  isto se a brisa marítima não aparecer, tal como hoje...



Sei que na zona do Vale do Guizo faz mais calor que na Barrosinha (Estação do IPMA).


----------



## irpsit (16 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Veterano disse:


> Sem querer entrar em polémica, acredito que a região do Pinhão, 20 km acima da Régua, ao longo do rio Douro, tem ou tinha capacidade para atingir temperaturas da ordem dos 50º. Refiro que tinha, porque desde que se construiu a barragem de Bagauste, perto de Régua, o rio traz um maior caudal na zona do Pinhão, o que pode contribuir para uma moderação do calor.
> 
> Seja como for, esta região, incrustada entre várias encostas sobranceiras ao Douro, concentra um bafo tórrido, o xisto das terras absorve e potencia o efeito calorífico, em alturas de vento leste, com céu limpo, alguém com coragem que faça uma medição rigorosa e depois falamos...



Aqui esta o post quase profetico. A previsao que a zona do Pinhao poderia atingir 50C.
Atingiu 47C ha uns dias atras.

Continuo a acreditar que os vales do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana podem atingir 50C.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2022 às 21:20)

Acho que a zona do Coa tem potencial


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

50ºC é possível? Acho que a última vaga veio mostrar que é bem possível, em situações localizadas. Aliás, diria que os 50ºC até já foram atingidos por cá, nesta vaga de calor e possivelmente em 2018, simplesmente não temos uma boa cobertura de estações meteorológicas oficiais. 
Lezírias do Tejo (Coruche, Alvega, Tomar...), Douro Interior, Douro Internacional, Vale do Coa, Baixo Alentejo interior (e sobretudo os concelhos de Serpa e Moura) são todas zonas com elevado potencial.


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2022 às 13:38)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> 50ºC é possível? Acho que a última vaga veio mostrar que é bem possível, em situações localizadas. Aliás, diria que os 50ºC até já foram atingidos por cá, nesta vaga de calor e possivelmente em 2018, simplesmente não temos uma boa cobertura de estações meteorológicas oficiais.
> Lezírias do Tejo (Coruche, Alvega, Tomar...), Douro Interior, Douro Internacional, Vale do Coa, Baixo Alentejo interior (e sobretudo os concelhos de Serpa e Moura) são todas zonas com elevado potencial.


No distrito de Castelo Branco, junto ao Vale do Tejo e afluentes, também faz muito calor. É uma zona bastante seca e abrigada e foi referida como uma das áreas mais quentes do país em termos de médias de temperaturas máximas diárias por um estudo do IPMA.
Alguns afluentes ficam uns poucos metros acima da cota mais baixa do vale, e não recebem tanta influência de inversões térmicas, portanto mantendo até algum calor durante a noite.  Alguns desses afluentes, têm inclusive até relevo elevado lateralmente a separá-los do rio principal.
Uma vez, de passagem, passei por essa zona de noite, e estava imenso calor, bem mais do que quando cheguei a Portalegre (e também estava bem quente em Portalegre, com aquele vento seco de Nordeste). 
E foi demasiado pouco tempo entre um local e outro, para achar que foi apenas a tendência normal de estar mais quente num local do que outro, por ser mais cedo...


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2022 às 14:01)

Com abertura deste tópico, ao longo dos anos, fui aprendendo muita coisa.
Entre as quais, foi que em Portugal continental, na minha opinião, é praticamente certo que existam locais:

-Com temperaturas médias anuais superiores a 18,5ºc*.
-Com temperaturas médias mensais do mês mais quente, superiores a 28ºc
-Com temperaturas médias máximas do mês mais quente, superiores a 37ºc
-Com precipitações médias anuais inferiores a 300 mm
-Com temperaturas máximas absolutas superiores ao recorde oficial

* Médias anuais de 19ºc ou ligeiramente superiores são perfeitamente possíveis, para alguns pontos do Guadiana, por exemplo, mas parece-me ainda mais seguro referir simplesmente como «superior a 18,5ºc».


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic  mas...



Spoiler: "50ºC" atingidos no Alentejo


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

StormRic disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic  mas...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: "50ºC" atingidos no Alentejo


Já tinha reparado, mas foi certamente um erro ou houve algum problema com a estação.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:53)

belem disse:


> Já tinha reparado, mas foi certamente um erro ou houve algum problema com a estação.





Spoiler: Delírio de Estremoz


----------

